# The "Official" FUQ thread!



## mmafiter (May 4, 2002)

Ok, here's the plan. Use this thread to vent your anger about anything that's bugging you or has happened to you. And at the end of the rant, make sure you say FUQ! So, let's say a bad driver pissed you off, at the end of the rant you say "bad driver...FUQ!" Maybe you will feel better, and we'll get a laugh at your expense!

Here's my first one; Cell phones.

Why oh why do people think they're so special and cool when they're talking on a cell phone? I mean any idiot can scrape up $25.00 and go get a cell phone can't they, it's not that special. I really hate it when "soccer mom" type women are yakking to thier friends on the phone during an event. At the last fitness show I went to with w8, there was some chick on the phone right behind me and she's describing what's happening at the show to the person on the phone! For the WHOLE freakin' show she's doing this! I was tempted to turn around and calmly take the phone out of her hand and then smash it on the floor.

Rude cell phone users.............FUQ!!!!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 4, 2002)

Back on January 27 of this year, I had a minor car accident and caused some damage to my new truck. 
I didn???t get my truck back from the body shop till February 27 (one whole month) and when I did get it back, the Paint didn???t match, they were still missing some suspension parts (on back order so they say). 
On March 26, the missing parts came in (2 months after accident) truck still needed to be re-painted. 
Last week while I was in the city, 500km away from home, the leaf spring broke causing the rear diff to leak. Turns out the body shop didn???t replace the damaged one but rather did a shitty job repairing it. They were supposed to put on a new one as my truck was brand new and the insurance company was paying for BRAND NEW parts. 

Now today May 4/02, 3 months and a couple days since my accident, my trucks paint still doesn???t match, I???ve got a rattle in my box where damage was and my steering wheel is about 15% off center. 

Crooked Mechanics???????????????.FUQ!!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 4, 2002)

FUQ just for the hell of it today    OK here's a good reason!  Cuz I ain't gettin' any gosh darnit FUQ and it's springtime.  FUQ!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 4, 2002)

LOL, you need to move back to Alberta!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 4, 2002)

FUQ my soups too hot!  hahaha


----------



## mmafiter (May 4, 2002)

Ha ha, you guys crack me up! FUQ!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ha ha, you guys crack me up! FUQ!


FUQ,I don't get it mmafiter...
You pissed at those guys?


----------



## mmafiter (May 4, 2002)

No! It just cracks me up when we say FUQ after a rant. It sort of makes light of the situation and you realize it's not worth stressing about. Like this.....

Crazy bike riding Canadians...........FUQ!


----------



## CLPgold (May 5, 2002)

I'm outta beer!  FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!!!!

I don't know when The Beer Store opens on Sundays.  Right now it's almot 10:00am.  I am gonna head over there soon and see if they're open.


----------



## Decosta (May 5, 2002)

I'm waititng to hear from a worplace and they haven#t gotten back to me in a month and ahalf and when I can earn about 100 pounds a week, that is a major




*FUQ!! *


----------



## Dero (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> No! It just cracks me up when we say FUQ after a rant. It sort of makes light of the situation and you realize it's not worth stressing about. Like this.....
> 
> Crazy bike riding Canadians...........FUQ!


FUQ yeah!!!


----------



## qball (May 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> No! It just cracks me up when we say FUQ after a rant. It sort of makes light of the situation and you realize it's not worth stressing about. Like this.....
> 
> Crazy bike riding Canadians...........FUQ!




 Crazy bike riders! Canadian or no 

Live to ride - Ride to Live


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 5, 2002)

Damn slow Sunday drivers!  Never fails to get behind one when you really need to be somewhere on time!  FUQ!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 6, 2002)

Being on a mountain bike, ten miles into the woods with nothing around, and having to take a wicked shit.  Happened to me yesterday.  FUQ!!!!!  Thank God for the Kleenex I had in my backpack.


----------



## HickeyNC (May 6, 2002)

Smashing your Damn finger when putting the bar back into the squat rack. It still hurts. FUQ


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> LOL, you need to move back to Alberta!!



Do you live in Alberta Scotty?  

hhmmm ... a rant.  

Well, while at the bar this weekend, a hottie pinched my butt - FUQ!!


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by qball *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUH???
You making $$$$$$ off of your riding?FUQ!!!!!

   ...


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Being on a mountain bike, ten miles into the woods with nothing around, and having to take a wicked shit.  Happened to me yesterday.  FUQ!!!!!  Thank God for the Kleenex I had in my backpack.


FUQ...Do bears shit in da woods???


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> FUQ...Do bears shit in da woods???



I don't know, but baboons sure as hell do.


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2002)

Having the damn in-laws over, FUQ in-laws


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2002)

FUQ,I hate beavers...
NOT THOSE ONES!!!!
The four legged ones that build dams ...
Lots of bike trails are still under water,because of the FOUR LEGGED BEAVERS!!!!! 
Spent about 2 hrs today destroying some dams,I know I will go back tomorrow and have do it again!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 6, 2002)

I work for a Major.  (That's his rank, not his assholeness.  Well yeah, it's his assholeness too.)  Anyway he's SUPPOSEDLY has his degree in education.  We have to write annual evaluation reports on everybody who works here.  Notice I said "WE".  I write them and he bleeds all over them and sends them back a dozen and a half times for corrections.  Then, when the reports go to our headquarters they come back with even more blood on them fixing the things he FUQ'D up.  When all is said and done they end up looking exactly like the reports I handed him in the first place, WEEKS AGO!!!  And THEN the bastard comes in my office telling me I need to learn how to write better. 

FUQING MAJORS...........FUQ!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I work for a Major.  (That's his rank, not his assholeness.  Well yeah, it's his assholeness too.)  Anyway he's SUPPOSEDLY has his degree in education.  We have to write annual evaluation reports on everybody who works here.  Notice I said "WE".  I write them and he bleeds all over them and sends them back a dozen and a half times for corrections.  Then, when the reports go to our headquarters they come back with even more blood on them fixing the things he FUQ'D up.  When all is said and done they end up looking exactly like the reports I handed him in the first place, WEEKS AGO!!!  And THEN the bastard comes in my office telling me I need to learn how to write better.
> 
> FUQING MAJORS...........FUQ!!!!!



Typical beauracracy. The guy who knows what he's doing gets screwed while some kiss ass takes the credit. 

Beauracracy.........FUQ!


----------



## wheete (May 6, 2002)

People that walk to close to you when you are doing bench presses, accidently walking into your barbell and having it drop in your lap, hitting your $#%$!!!!.


----------



## julinia (May 6, 2002)

FUQ the bill collectors who call me everyday all the time like I am sitting on top of a stash of money I am trying to hide. If I am home during the middle of the day chances are I'm not working. FUQ heads!

I feel better


----------



## Mule (May 6, 2002)

Having some giggly girl drop a dumbbell on your foot and just telling her oh im alright when you feel like ripping her FUQing head off!


----------



## lean_n_76er (May 6, 2002)

Close Talkers!  FUQ 'em!  (especially when they have bad fuq'in breath)


----------



## Crayon (May 6, 2002)

mmafiter, I can't help to keep laughing my ass off at yoru little picture under your fuqing name.  It looks like your fuquing singing to a crowd?  What the fuq are you singing, Elvis songs do those old hags in Las Vegas? 

was that good fuq usage?


----------



## seyone (May 7, 2002)

FUQ all of ottawa for beating  the Flyers and FUQ the Flyers for sucking enough to loose.


----------



## mmafiter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Crayon *_
> mmafiter, I can't help to keep laughing my ass off at yoru little picture under your fuqing name.  It looks like your fuquing singing to a crowd?  What the fuq are you singing, Elvis songs do those old hags in Las Vegas?
> 
> was that good fuq usage?



Yep, that's me the lounge singer.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

FUQ tele FUQ marketers FUQ!!!!  Over the past week I've averaged 8 phone calls from telemarketers PER DAY!!!  FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!   I think they're getting in their last minute flurry before the People's Republic of California outlaws them.  One of the only good laws this stupid Communist State has ever come up with.

And while I'm at it......FUQ California bleeding heart Liberals! 

Yes, I have issues.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> FUQ all of ottawa for beating  the Flyers and FUQ the Flyers for sucking enough to loose.


Hmmmm,something tells me that you're pissed at me?








Soon,you will see that Da Sens
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh sorry,I forgot FUQ!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Don't flatter yourself hairball, we're all pissed at the Flyers for not living up to their potential and then blaming it on the coach and goaltender.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

FUQ    
Can't blame me for trying...


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

I don`t even know what the Flyers are FUQ


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Dero FUQs Kuso.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t even know what the Flyers are FUQ


Fuq...You mean WERE!!!
They WERE a NHL hockey team from Philly that lost in da FIRST round of  elimination to the Ottawa Senators...
Hats off to them for trying!!!


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Dero FUQs Kuso.



   ...FUQ.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Dero FUQs Kuso.



 Albob.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

*FUQ *


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 7, 2002)

Fuq moving , it sucks to high hell !!!


Fuq work , it sucks to higher hell !! 

Fuq bills , they suck !!! 

Fuq driving to work !!

Fuq driving home from work !! 

FUQ FUQ FUQ !!!!! 

Fuq u you fuq'n fuq !~!!!  



Damn that feels good !!!


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> Fuq moving , it sucks to high hell !!!
> 
> 
> ...


FUQ!!!I think that's what mmafiter had in mind when he started this thread...


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> FUQ!!!I think that's what mmafiter had in mind when he started this thread...





FUQ YEAH !!! 



FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ !!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

I could use a fu....nevermind 

FUQ!


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

hahahaha


----------



## hurtyhair4u (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hahahaha




You forgot to say FUQ !!



This thread fuq'n rocks


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could use a fu....nevermind
> 
> FUQ!


Just don't beat about da bush...Ya have a rant?
RANT!!!!! 

FUQ!!!(I forgot it!!)


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

I think she wants a bush to be .... uh oh ... too much info - fuq!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

FUQQIN RIGHT 

lol


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

damn I hate it when women post about wanting to be _fuqed_ and there's nothing you can do about because 
A) they're married - fuq!!  ... and 
B) you're married - fuq!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> damn I hate it when women post about wanting to be _fuqed_ and there's nothing you can do about because
> A) they're married - fuq!!



If she's married why's she posting about wanting to be fuqed? 
 

mmafiter????  Where are youuuuuuuuuuuuu?????


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> If she's married why's she posting about wanting to be fuqed?
> 
> ...



exactly my next post

 ... come out come out wherever you are ...


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

OK, since we seem to be thinking along the same lines, what am I thinking NOW???

(FUQ)


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If she's married why's she posting about wanting to be fuqed?
> ...


Now I hate it when you see a man HOWLING another man's name and putting  da  guy after dat...
Then when you say something to that effect,he will deny it ...
FUQ!!!

Hmmm...Should I go and see how W8 is?It's just a hop,skip and a jump for me...


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

uuummmm FUQ, I don't know.  

So now I also hate it when someone asks if I know what they're thinking ... like I am some sort of mind reader - FUQ!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2002)

People that park to close to you and bang there door against yours FUQ!!!! FUQ!!! FUQ!!! FUQ!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Now I hate it when you see a man HOWLING another man's name and putting  da  guy after dat...


If you knew how to READ instead of just looking at the pictures you'd be able to put it into context and it would make perfect sense.  

NT, we're both thinking about hopping on up there and "rendering assistance" to w8lifter.  Sure she's the She Beast, but even rabid animals need some lovin'.   (And you knew exactly what I was thinking.)


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> People that park to close to you and bang there door against yours FUQ!!!! FUQ!!! FUQ!!! FUQ!!!!



Happened to me three days ago.  FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!  M(&(*&^* FQING A$$HOLE put a four inch crease in my passenger side door!!!  FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> ... NT, we're both thinking about hopping on up there and "rendering assistance" to w8lifter.



if only dreams were to come true ...  

opps ... forgot ... I hate it when dreams don't come true!  FUQ!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Happened to me three days ago.  FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!  M(&(*&^* FQING A$$HOLE put a four inch crease in my passenger side door!!!  FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!!



I was sitting in my truck when it happened to me on Saturday, I came this close to keying the guys van but it was such a peice of shit he probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## naturaltan (May 7, 2002)

Scotty ... you forgot the magic word!


----------



## Scotty the Body (May 7, 2002)

FUQ!!!! hehehe opps,


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Scotty ... you forgot the magic fuqing word!




There, helped ya' out NT.


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

Who comes up with sick fuqing ideas to start threads like this?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> If she's married why's she posting about wanting to be fuqed?
> ...



mmafiter doesn't seem to be cumming  FUQ!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 7, 2002)

Saw SH#2 in the gym today.  He looked sooooo yummi FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ I sure wish I was!!!  FUQ


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> mmafiter doesn't seem to be cumming  FUQ!!!!


Hmmmm... Maybe he's got sumting on his mind!!!


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Saw SH#2 in the gym today.  He looked sooooo yummi FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ I sure wish I was!!!  FUQ


I have a querry for ya CPL...I know what you mean by SH#1 and SH#2 but what does it really means?


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

SH=Shiat Head, right?  








I think I remember her saying something about a "Super Hottie" the last time she was talking about me.


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Fuq you all...and to fuqqin' all a fuqqin' good night   Fuq!!!


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Fuq you all...and to fuqqin' all a fuqqin' good night   Fuq!!!


FUQ YEAH!!!Sleep again??? 
Later...


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> SH=Shiat Head, right?
> 
> 
> ...


OH... I see!!thanks for clearing dat out ALSH...


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Wait one fuqqin' second!  Holy what the fuq!!!  I must be fuqqin' not right in the fuqqin' head!!!  Fuq!!!  It's not fuqqin' night time and I'm not fuqqin' goin' the fuq to sleep!  What the fuq is wrong w/ me???!!!  Fuq!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

What a potty mouth.


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

I thought I was in the right thread... sorry


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> I thought I was in the right thread... sorry


FUQ...As usual you're right it's ALSH that's lost...


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

What the fuq, Alsh!t?  What the fuq are you tryin' to fuqqin' do?  You think you can fuq w/ me?  Huh? Fuqqin' maricon!  You fuq w/ me you fuq w/ the best, motha' fuqqer.  What the fuq?  Fuq you main (yes I said "main").  (Al Pacino fuqqin' rocks, BTW)   

Thanx, Dero


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_You think you can fuq w/ me?



Already fuqing did it, didn't I?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

Cornbud! You keep that language up and I'll wash your mouth out w/ soap young man!  That is no way for a nice little boy to talk!


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cornbud! You keep that language up and I'll wash your mouth out w/ soap young man!  That is no way for a nice little boy to talk!


FUQ dat !!!
 
Don't you start with your morals...this IS the FUQ thread!!!
RIGHT?
If you have a problem wit dat talk to your hubby!!!He's da one dat started this whole thing!!!




  ...


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_ talk to your hubby!!!



She tried but apparently he's not listening.  Fuqing NT and I offerd "assistance."


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Cornbud! You keep that language up and I'll wash your mouth out w/ soap young man!  That is no way for a nice little boy to talk!


Butt sis?  You always liked it when I talked dirty to ya B4?? When I said fuq you all, I only meant you  

Alboob, I still won't swing that way.   queer fuqqer


----------



## mmafiter (May 7, 2002)

w8; I already FUQ'ed you yesterday, remember saying "Whatever you were doing in there was cool!"? So, simmer down and keep your FUQQing pants on.

Albob, I'm shocked! I didn't know you had the hots for the she-beast! You've played your hand, and now she'll see your weakness and capitalize, she is after all female (I hope) and that's what they do. One last thing..........FUQ!


----------



## mmafiter (May 7, 2002)

In my town therer is this loser MMA fighter who hasn't ever won a fight but thinks he's some sort of local hero. He comes to my club the other day and "offers" to manage my fighters when they have fights. I asked him point blank what's in it for him, thinking money, and he says he just wants to be in thier corner when they fight and be the one who takes them to the venue, etc.

So, basically what he wants to give the appearance that my fighters are his fighters! He's such a loser that he can't even train his own fighters so he keeps trying to find ways to raid my club. What usually happens with his students is they find out about me and quit his club and come to mine, but I don't actively seek them out, that's the difference.

Mc Dojo, wannabe fighter, egotistical, martial art pimpin', local hero's.........a great BIG FUUUUUUUQQQQQQQQ!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_Albob, I'm shocked! I didn't know you had the hots for the she-beast!



 Hot?  For the She Beast???  OH FUQ NO!!!!   I was offering assistance to a.......................a......................I was offering assistance.


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

A very fuqqin' _small_ bit of assistance.  Probably wouldn' even notice... 
Yeah, we know Albarelythere, Kuso told everyone.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Hot?  For the She Beast???  OH FUQ NO!!!!   I was offering assistance to a.......................a......................I was offering assistance.


Where do I find a GIF of a sinking ship when I need one ???


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

MMAFITER!!!!   Look what you started!  See if I ever defend YOU again mister.


----------



## mmafiter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> A very fuqqin' _small_ bit of assistance.  Probably wouldn' even notice...
> Yeah, we know Albarelythere, Kuso told everyone.



Ha ha ha! I KNEW it! There, there Alsmall, I'm sure you have a great personality, and that's what really counts. But if you're going to try and tame the she-beast you need a railroad spike, not a thumb-tack.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> MMAFITER!!!!   Look what you started!  See if I ever defend YOU again mister.


Oh stop your crying ALSH,he did not start anything...It's been going all day long...



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh....Look what you done mmafiter 
Sheesh...


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

hey, now... let's be compassionate.   shed a tear for Little Altwig.


----------



## Dero (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> hey, now... let's be compassionate.   shed a tear for Little Altwig.


 
Ok...One tear for da ALSH!!!There!!!How was dat?




     ...





Then it's back to the onslaught!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 7, 2002)

TWIG???  Oh no, Sequoa maybe but NOT a twig.


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

get's as vertical as one just cut down and as big as the protruding sprout, 5seconds after the seed coat breaks.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> Butt sis?  You always liked it when I talked dirty to ya B4?? When I said fuq you all, I only meant you



That sweet little face .....talk dirty to me? ....never!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> w8; I already FUQ'ed you yesterday, remember saying "Whatever you were doing in there was cool!"? So, simmer down and keep your FUQQing pants on.



Yeah...I remember...that was FUQQing way cool. 

FUQ me! I forgot to say FUQ in my last post! FUQ it, this'll have to FUQQing do!


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Fuq yeah!


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> That sweet little face .....talk dirty to me? ....never!


How 'bout I burry that sweet 'lil face in... Fuq... w8, I gotta blow my nose...got a kleenex?


----------



## cornfed (May 7, 2002)

Woooohoooo I'm fuqqin' above w8!!!  even better view than below!!!  Fuq yeah!!!    (top posters)


----------



## naturaltan (May 8, 2002)

I hate people who asusme I have nothing better to do than stay late at work! FUQ!!  I detest overtime and will not work unless absolutely necessary ... FUQ!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> How 'bout I burry that sweet 'lil face in... Fuq... w8, I gotta blow my nose...got a kleenex?



lmfao...you got a way of ruining the mood cornbud, if it ain't that sweet little face it's the damn words cumming outta your mouth!


----------



## Rob_NC (May 8, 2002)

Here's one for the books.

  Now picture this....a 2 lane road that runs East/West is intersected by another 2 lane road running North/South.
The intersection is controlled by a traffic light.  There's a gas station on the Northwest corner with an entrance off
off the Southbound lane and one off the Westbound lane.  It is 6:30 pm and rush hour is winding down.  I'm sitting 
in the North bound lane,7 cars back, waiting for the green light.  The last Westbound car, aka Dumb Bitch, turns right
 (North) just as the her light turns red.  My light turns green and traffic begins to move.  Suddenly everything stops!!  DB 
decides to turn left into the gas station (across traffic). The entrance is blocked by cars and  the South bound lane isn't
 moving because someone wants to turn left (East) across traffic. By now tempers are flaring and horns are wailing. A few choice words have escaped my mouth as well.  Question: Why the hell didn't  DB continue West thru the light and use the other entrance? Answer has yet to be determined.  Possible cause: Inherently stupid person allowed behind the wheel.  Conclusions:  Common Sense is DEFINITELY dead!!!


FUQ all stupid people!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2002)

ARRRGH.  I overslept so missed my morning protein shake 

FUQ me I guess....

Not so bad - grabbed a can of tuna on the way out the door and added it to my food bag for the day.  Tuna for breakfast ?  But it works.

Got to work - realized I had forgotten my 6 hardboiled eggs.  They were inches away from the bag.  Made them last night but didn't add them to the bag b/c they were still hot.  FUQ me again...I'm so bad in the morning.

So now I'm down another meal.  To top it off - no car with me today (car pooled).  No transportation and missing a meal.  But hey - wait.  We have a little convenience store downstairs in the lobby area.  I know they have tuna in cans there.  So now I'm having tuna 3 times today.  That can't be good but has to be better then missing the meals.

Ready for my big FUQ?  Those mofos (will that get censored?) charged $3.29 for 1 can of tuna.

FUQ convenience store.  Robbers with a storefront.

(yes - i know it's mostly my own damn fault.  lol)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2002)

oh fuq, now that fuq'n sucks.


----------



## cornfed (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao...you got a way of ruining the mood cornbud, if it ain't that sweet little face it's the damn words cumming outta your mouth!


 



oh, and soes fudge count?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> I hate soap operas so bad I come home for lunch and my wife is watching that crap ,I just want to kick the TV makes it makes  my blood boil I would rather drop a wt on foot than listen to that crap. FUQ
> STUPID FRICKING WASTE OF LIFE
> PICK YOUR NOSE YOU WOULD HAVE SOMETHING TO ADMIRE!!!!!!!FUQ



Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> FUQ me I guess....


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2002)

So, i'm a day late on this:
ok:
"Well, while at the bar this weekend, a hottie pinched my butt - FUQ!! "
**at least you had someone pinching you!....F U Q!!!

"Cuz I ain't gettin' any gosh darnit FUQ and it's springtime. FUQ!!!""
**Hey CLP....what a coinkidink! Neither am I!!!! We could get together and FUQ, FUQ, FUQ!

Wait...you live a long way away! F U Q !!!


----------



## STRIPPER (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> Ready for my big FUQ?  Those mofos (will that get censored?) charged $3.29 for 1 can of tuna.
> 
> ...



$3.29 for one can of tuna?  That's just nuts!  I would have been b*tching the whole time while I was paying for it!


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

...and i bought the damn thing.  stranded with no protein sources.  lol

kuso - oh,  nevermind!


----------



## Rob_NC (May 9, 2002)

Man, I LOVE spring! Except for the bugs.

This morning was particularly balmy, so I decided to do my morning ab routine out on the deck.  I grabbed a cushion off a deck chair and placed it flat on the deck.  I lay down and started counting reps when all the sudden I felt a pain in my ass.  I thought maybe I sat on a pineneedle or something. So I got up and 2 yellow jackets buzzed away.  FUQing bees!!!  Now, I've had sunburns on my ass before, but this hurt like hell!!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

FUQ those new Texas Pecan Pie Protein bars by Lean Body for tasing so FUQin' good!!! 
FUQ all food in general.  
FUQ cravings.  
FUQ lack of self control.  
FUQ stuffing my face with food, see now if I had SH#2 I know what...nevermind  .  
FUQ seeing SH#1 last night and of course he looked super yummi and we had a good conversation, but FUQ mostly that I'm not infatuated anymore.  
FUQ not having a few infatuations to keep me occupied.


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

Rob_NC. Double FUQ for you my friend!  FUQ that would suck!!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 9, 2002)

Burner baby FUQ!!!  And well FUQ some more.


----------



## Burner02 (May 9, 2002)

Hey CLP!
You didn't see my above offer in my post?!?!
FUQ!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 10, 2002)

I hate when I get stuck behind some moron doing 80 MPH in the fast line during my drive into work.  It's like "HEY DUMBASS, GET YOUR SLOW ASS OUTTA MY WAY!  I GOT PLACES TO BE!!!"  Damn clueless people won't move for you either.  FUQ!!!!


----------



## qball (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> HUH???
> You making $$$$$$ off of your riding?FUQ!!!!!
> ...



Sometimes it takes a fuqqin' long time to respond.

FUQ! Mountain biking isn't what I had in mind.  I'm talking about those fuqqing crazy motorcycle riders.


----------



## susiQ (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> 
> ...Crooked Mechanics???????????????.FUQ!!!



I have to second that one b/c I got in accident in early December 2001 and the car peeps told me it would take 3 weeks...well it took like 4 MONTHS and then they decided to loan us a car (it was a 2002 Camry, but thats just cause they ran outta rentals).  So, anyways, they just screwed us over and they suck!!!!!!

My point:   DAMN BIATCH WHO CAUSED THE ACCIDENT (who I know and hate and she is a whore - she really is!!)... FUQ!!!!
AND
Those damn CROOKED, F'D UP Mechanics and GOSHDARNED DEALERSHIPS.....FUQ!!!!!!!

I feel a tad bit better.....thanks!!!


----------



## susiQ (May 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> FUQ those new Texas Pecan Pie Protein bars by Lean Body for tasing so FUQin' good!!!
> FUQ all food in general.
> FUQ cravings.
> ...



LOL!!!!!  CLP FUQ you are hilarious girl!!!!!  U R too cute!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2002)

uuummmmm ... I had to put in 8 hours at work on Mother's day ... FUQ!  

also ...FUQ, it's Monday!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 13, 2002)

I went to the Fuq'n gym this morning.. and it's MONDAY...what the fuq's wrong with me?!?!


----------



## naturaltan (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I went to the Fuq'n gym this morning.. and it's MONDAY...what the fuq's wrong with me?!?!



Fuq Sosunni ... what the fug is wrong with you ... * giggle *


----------



## ALBOB (May 13, 2002)

Aparently Sosunni's suffering from a severe ALBOB deficiency.   I recommend a supplemental injection as soon as possible.


----------



## Sosunni (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Aparently Sosunni's suffering from a severe ALBOB deficiency.   I recommend a supplemental injection as soon as possible.




Yea, I need an injection of some'in!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2002)

well, thinking of your better interests...I don't think you are going to want anything Allwrinkled has to offer...maybe I can interest you something in a younger vintage, with a plucky spirit? (I got that out of a movie..)


----------



## susiQ (May 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> uuummmmm ... I had to put in 8 hours at work on Mother's day ... FUQ!
> 
> also ...FUQ, it's Monday!!



HELLO NT!!!  You are not a mother, I had to put 12 hours in so there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and I am a mother. So FUQ u for complaining and FUQ work cause it sucks.......so when are we gonna FUQ??????????????  Kidding!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

You didn't ask what kind of fuq'ing work NT was doing....
It WAS mother's day....


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by susiQ *_
> 
> 
> HELLO NT!!!  You are not a mother, I had to put 12 hours in so there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and I am a mother. So FUQ u for complaining and FUQ work cause it sucks.......so when are we gonna FUQ??????????????  Kidding!!!!!!!!!!



fuq??? right the fuq now?  Opps ... better clear it with my wife first ... ok, she says it's ok as long as she gets to watch!! 

You had to work on Mother's day?  That even worse, FUQ!!  He's a FUQ from me to you for working on Mother's day 

NT --> FUQ --> SusiQ


----------



## naturaltan (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> You didn't ask what kind of fuq'ing work NT was doing....
> It WAS mother's day....



and my wife is a mother ...  ...


----------



## susiQ (May 19, 2002)

U guys are soooooo bad!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (May 19, 2002)

It`s 5:00am Monday morning, and I`m awake.........FUQ


----------



## Sosunni (May 19, 2002)

2 days of wake boarding half naked - and I STILL didn't FUQIN' get any!!

FUQ!


----------



## Dero (May 19, 2002)

Girl,you are hanging with da wrong people...FUQ!!!
fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq...


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

...and I coulda taken the fuq'n weekend off to take a road trip to Ca....


----------



## Dero (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ...and I coulda taken the fuq'n weekend off to take a road trip to Ca....


...and what da FUQ did ya do instead!!!


----------



## kuso (May 19, 2002)

Dero...if you take a look around I think he posted at he was planing on spending some "quality" time alone  

Yep.....he`s smiling


----------



## Dero (May 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Dero...if you take a look around I think he posted at he was planing on spending some "quality" time alone
> 
> Yep.....he`s smiling


TMI,TMI...!!!(Too much imformation!!!)


----------



## kuso (May 19, 2002)

LMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

dam...you nailed me on that one.....
..if I had known Sosunni was in need of my personal services...I wouln't have been so selfish and made myself available to her...you know, being a friend and all....


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_..if I had known Sosunni was in need of my personal services...I wouln't have been so selfish and made myself available to her...


Why would she want even MORE frustration???


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

It's Fuq'n Monday... and I'm ON FUQ'N VACATION!!!

Wooo Hooo...

Hi Boobie... How is my little blow-pop today?!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2002)

"'170 sex free days!!'  


I 'Miss Le Dix' if ya knowhatImean"

Why so many????? No wonder you miss it....


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> It's Fuq'n Monday... and I'm ON FUQ'N VACATION!!!
> 
> Wooo Hooo...
> ...


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> "'170 sex free days!!'
> 
> 
> ...



I made a conscience decision to stop dating (or doing) 'cute' and wait for substance.... that and my new years resolution was to not date anyone under 30!  What a dumb ass idea THAT was!

And really.. it's not the 'act' so much as it is everything else that goes with it.  But... if you can't laugh at yourself... who can you laugh at!!??


Other People!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_




Hey Boobie.. what are you REALLY trying to say?


----------



## craig777 (May 20, 2002)

> *Originally posted by Sosunni*
> 
> Hi Boobie... How is my little blow-pop today?!



I never thought it would happen but I think you left Albob speechless with that one. 

I have to admit sounds like fun.


----------



## ALBOB (May 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Hi Boobie... How is my little blow-pop today?!



Frustrated.  I keep coming on here and seeing a beautiful woman who's "in need" but I'm not there to help her out.  


I KNOW I typed that in the first time.  What happened to the post???   Speechless?  Me?  Craig, you know better than that.


----------



## Dero (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> I never thought it would happen but I think you left Albob speechless with that one.
> ...


Alburnt...Speechless!!!???I must remember this one(right click)
You are righ craig,it has never happened before this,NEVER!!!!
 
Sosunni You are the fisrt person to do that!!!
We are not worthy!!!!
FUQ!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> We are not worthy!!!!



No hairball, it's only YOU who's not worthy.  I was NOT speechless!!!  I replied but the stinkin' computer lost my cleaverly crafted response.  Note I did re-submit it but, as of yet, haven't gotten a response from the lovely Sosunni.  Oh wait, she's coming here tomorrow.  Maybe she wants to respond in PERSON.


----------



## Dero (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> No hairball, it's only YOU who's not worthy.  I was NOT speechless!!!  I replied but the stinkin' computer lost my cleaverly crafted response.  Note I did re-submit it but, as of yet, haven't gotten a response from the lovely Sosunni.  Oh wait, she's coming here tomorrow.  Maybe she wants to respond in PERSON.



Excuses,excuses,excuses...
FUQ!!!! You have a witness to this ???


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_ You have a witness to this ???



Yup, got this little mouse right here in my pocket.


----------



## Sosunni (May 21, 2002)

Dero, he's right.  I'm heading down to So Cal tomorrow.  PB will see me.... how much of me is undetermined at this time... but he'll see me! m Albob and I will be seeing one another if time permits.


----------



## naturaltan (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> I made a conscience decision to stop dating (or doing) 'cute' and wait for substance.... that and my new years resolution was to not date anyone under 30!  What a dumb ass idea THAT was!
> 
> And really.. it's not the 'act' so much as it is everything else that goes with it.  But... if you can't laugh at yourself... who can you laugh at!!??



fuq ... I'm 30+ ... woo hoo .. pick me, pick me!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 23, 2002)

Sunni picked PB for a date ... FUQ ... and didn't even take pics!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

I could post what SHOULD be my obvious inclusion on this thread today...but I won't!


----------



## Dero (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I could post what SHOULD be my obvious inclusion on this thread today...but I won't!


Why don't you ???
I'de like to hear your version!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

I will in the other "Sosunny and Pitboss" thread

right now, I think I need a nap!   30 hours has passed - 9 of it was driving... 8 of it - sleeping.... 3 of it, laying by the pool killin time and 2 hours for dinner... and hmm.. something else...  Where does the time go!?


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2002)

hey woman!
You're back! You survive the PB???
Did he pull out his.....cape for you????


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

Yup - now I need the T-shirt.  "I survived the PB" 

He's a creampuff... puddy in my hands.. a marshmellow!


----------



## Dero (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Yup - now I need the T-shirt.  "I survived the PB"
> 
> He's a leaking creampuff...  soft puddy in my hands...
> a limp marshmellow!





Hmmmm,I thought you were going to keep all the details for the other post!!!
...and I thought PB was a real GUY!!!!
Fuq was I wrong!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh... you're BAD!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 23, 2002)

careful...yo're gonna ruin his tough guy bar bouncing image!


----------



## Dero (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> oh... you're BAD!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> careful...yo're gonna ruin his tough guy bar bouncing image!



I wouldn't dream of such a thing.


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> He's a creampuff... puddy in my hands.. a marshmellow!



Are you sure about that???  Who really had control???


----------



## Sosunni (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that???  Who really had control???



Which time!?


----------



## Pitboss (May 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Which time!?



From the first PM to the kiss goodnight????  I'm so bad!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

Now THIS is fuqqed!!!




> Database Corruption!
> We had some database corruption and we lost all new data on May 24 from 2:30pm to 11:30pm (so, around 9 hours worth).
> 
> So all posts and new users in between that time were lost.
> ...


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

Hmmmm,I remember saying something here,BUTT what was it??


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

Dero, you know what... I'm having amnesia too... 

Anyone else have any recollection as to what transpired....

hmmm


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

You are asking me a lot!!! All I remembered,was that somebody said sumting then somebody else said sumting else,then I said sumting and...
Mass case of pornalamnesia!!!Butt I remembered it was good for sombody!!!Was it you?


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You are asking me a lot!!! All I remembered,was that somebody said sumting then somebody else said sumting else,then I said sumting and...
> Mass case of pornalamnesia!!!Butt I remembered it was good for sombody!!!Was it you?



I think so... I almost started smoking again... that musta been why!!


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

I almost forgot...
Fuq,fuq,fuq...
There,that should do it!!!



Don't do it...Take it from me!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I almost forgot...
> Fuq,fuq,fuq...
> There,that should do it!!!
> ...



FUQ no!  I won't do THAT again!


----------



## Dero (May 25, 2002)

Hmmmmm What did she mean by dat???
(dat she was not going to start smoking or was she reffering to sumting else??????)


----------



## Sosunni (May 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmmm What did she mean by dat???
> (dat she was not going to start smoking or was she reffering to sumting else??????)



That I won't start smoking again!

Eww


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2002)

we have 25 days till our vacation ... fuq ... time is going to slow!


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2002)

I just wanted to say .... aw fuq!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Cleavage Cleavage everywhere... 

and men's butts too!!!

FUQ...life is good!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Cleavage Cleavage everywhere...
> 
> FUQ...life is good!!!!



I must whole fuqqin' heartedly agree ...


----------



## King Penguin (May 28, 2002)

OK so today those that control issued the Notification of Redundancies two week consultation letter!  This sucks, why because six of us returned £2million profit for the group as a whole last year whilst 250 in one company and 180 in another made a loss!  Talk about thanks now F@ck off..., B@st@rds...lets see what happenns in two weeks time.   Sorry but it had to be said!!


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Holy FUQ,what is going on here???
Every body is getting...breast implants on their avatars???


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

FUQ!!!  FUQ!!!  FUQ!!!  I told Fade he has a nice butt.  FUQ!!!  FUQ!!!  FUQ!!!


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

Uh oooooh!!!
You are FUQ!!! 
YOU actually told HIM he had a nice butt?


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

The stupid FUQer didn't believe me when I said it was mine.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> The stupid FUQer didn't believe me when I said it was mine.



Who would have believed a guy could have an ass that fat???


----------



## Fade (May 28, 2002)

It's not fat...it's pleasantly plump.


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

You're just jealous of his firm, plump ass, Albob.

I suppose you'll be jealous of my ample bossom next


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

Ah Fuq'it if I can't post my white ass then I'll just stick with cleavage!!!

Hey Fade.. nice ass!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Holy FUQ,what is going on here???
> Every body is getting...breast implants on their avatars???



Hey  mine are real


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey  mine are real



Prove it!!! 




























Fuq I hope that worked....


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> 
> Hey  mine are real



Oh my GOD ... Butterfly is a GODDESS and Fade is the man 

Some guys have all the luck ... FUQ


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2002)

speaking about natural breasts ...  ... Mrs NT and I went to the strip club this past weekend.  Mrs NT was in the mood to casuse some trouble ... so after noticing that a bachelour got to have his shirt removed by this beautiful lady, MrsNT asked her why she didn't get picked.  Well ... the lady then preceeded to  ask Mrs.NT to stand on her chair ... she first faced away from the crowd ... took her top and bra off ... turned her around and she got a standing ovation.  FUQ!!  The men loved her natural breasts and even started chanting, don't change them ...


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Oh my GOD ... Butterfly is a GODDESS and Fade is the man
> 
> Some guys have all the luck ... FUQ



Look who's talking...  seen your wife lately????  

But yeah you are right Butterfly is a FUQ'ing Goddess...


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You're just jealous of his firm, plump ass, Albob.



Me?  Jealous of a plump ass?  BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Look who's talking...  seen your wife lately????
> ...



she is so - a FUQ'ing Goddess ... 

Mrs NT has been going to the gym pretty regularly.  She is constantly getting whistled at ... beeped at ...


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Me?  Jealous of a plump ass?  BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


uh... plump... not big, white & hairy


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

And PB.... I'll remind you HE has NO tanlines... have you starting tanning that ass/package yet?

I swear, you almost blinded me!!

THAT woulda been fuqq'd


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> And PB.... I'll remind you HE has NO tanlines... have you starting tanning that ass/package yet?
> 
> I swear, you almost blinded me!!
> ...


At least PB's butt doesn't appear to be big and hairy... white is tolerable but tan is better 

BTW Sosunni, how did you manage to end up with NO tan lines??  Tell me your secret!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> And PB.... I'll remind you HE has NO tanlines... have you starting tanning that ass/package yet?
> 
> I swear, you almost blinded me!!
> ...



Yes I started... only 2 minutes bare assed and I burnt my fannie!! Don't knwo how my willy didn't get burnt. Maybe me turning it over like a hot dog helped  

and FUQ it ain't that white!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> At least PB's butt doesn't appear to be big and hairy... white is tolerable but tan is better
> 
> BTW Sosunni, how did you manage to end up with NO tan lines??  Tell me your secret!



I'm working on it!!! LOL

and yeah no tan lines.. any where!! I personally inspected every inch of her.. and then some!!! he he


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Yes I started... only 2 minutes bare assed and I burnt my fannie!! Don't knwo how my willy didn't get burnt. Maybe me turning it over like a hot dog helped
> ...



Babe - it's WHITE


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Babe - it's WHITE



oh okay... well it's red now!!! FUQ is it red!!!!  I think I need some special attention. maybe some aloe vera rubbed all over me.. anyone????


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> At least PB's butt doesn't appear to be big and hairy... white is tolerable but tan is better
> 
> BTW Sosunni, how did you manage to end up with NO tan lines??  Tell me your secret!



I start the tanning bed for a month before the waterski club starts... then I just maintain... and also rotate...like a rotisserie...   That way, I get under my arms... my inner thighs .. and I have a rather close shave.

Oh.. doin't get me wrong.... PB's butt...    Just wear your shades!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I'm working on it!!! LOL
> ...



Uhhh - yes you did!!  Until I got impatient anyway!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> oh okay... well it's red now!!! FUQ is it red!!!!  I think I need some special attention. maybe some aloe vera rubbed all over me.. anyone????



Can I straddle you and rub it on with my bare ass?   Maybe a little sesame oil too?

That would be FUN!

Fuq Yea!!!


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

FUQ...
I wear my sunglasses at night,so I can,so I can see the rest of the world after being expose to his WHITENESS!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Can I straddle you and rub it on with my bare ass?   Maybe a little sesame oil too?
> ...




Sesame oil?? What the FUQ  you trying to cook me??? Okay I'm game as long as when we are done I get to rub "it" all over you... 
























pornal minds we are... LOL


----------



## Pitboss (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FUQ...
> I wear my sunglasses at night,so I can,so I can see the rest of the world after being expose to his WHITENESS!!!!!



Stop looking at me arse Dero!!! Geez...


----------



## Dero (May 28, 2002)

FUQ,stop exposing it!!!
I just turned around and THERE it was...
I'M BLINDED!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> 
> Sesame oil?? What the FUQ  you trying to cook me??? Okay I'm game as long as when we are done I get to rub "it" all over you...



Babe,  If I wanted to cook you, I'd have you in a hot tub!   PB Soup!


> pornal minds we are... LOL




Why do you think we get along so well!!??


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

sounds like the lot of you need to accompany us in Hedo ... no tan lines, FUQ, you're ready to go!!


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

Jamaica right?


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

yes sir!!  

we leave in 24 days ... woo hoo


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

and the sinful thing is that I'm the most fit person there.  Now I'm no where near the size of most of you ... but I am fit - but for me to be one of the few ...  ... it's not hard to eye-candy.  

I've had many couple compliment me and tell us that we're a very good looking couple.  Well I guess if we're being compared to Mr. and Mrs. Overweight ... it's not hard to be considered good looking.  

Mrs.NT is a babe ... and there is already a bunch of guys/gals that want to do body shots with her.   Ahhh ... to be a babe and be able to pick and choose ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

sosunni's av!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Babe, If I wanted to cook you, I'd have you in a hot tub!  PB Soup!



FUQ that sounds hot!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> sosunni's av!



FUQ yeah!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

OK... since I such a bad fuq'n liar.. and get totally guilt ridden when I'm not totally honest..... yesterdays hooters weren't mine....I had to plagerize... but PB, I'm sure you knew that.    


I had to, I tell you.. I just had to.... I paniced when butterfly and fade said I'd better hurry up... and then everyone had nice hooters *sniff* ... and then my batteries in my camera kept dieing - (guess I shouldn't take them out of other appliances when in a hurry) and then I was late for work... and then .... I just couldn't be left out... so I'm sorry... but I had to go to hooters.com or some crap and get some so I could play with the big kids.

BUTT... I'm happy to say that these ARE mine.

Am I forgiven?


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> BUTT... I'm happy to say that these ARE mine.
> 
> Am I forgiven?



fuq yeah!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

Yes you are forgiven 

and just so we can set the record straight.. my avatar..well those aren't mine


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Yes you are forgiven
> 
> and just so we can set the record straight.. my avatar..well those aren't mine




Yea, you wish though!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Yes you are forgiven
> 
> and just so we can set the record straight.. my avatar..well those aren't mine


THANKS GOD!!!!

I was really starting to wonder about you... boobs... you luv fade's ass... etc 


BTW, the ones in my avatar are really mine


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Am I forgiven?


All's forgiven!!!  You real ones look much better than the ones you had up yesterday anyway


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

I took mine down...gonna make another pic for another avatar tonight


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sosunni *_
> Yea, you wish though!!


If they were mine and I got the rest that was attached I would never leave home!!!! 




> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BTW, the ones in my avatar are really mine


Uhm prove it!!!


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> Uhm prove it!!!


Fine here!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Fine here!!



I guess that was BEFORE the surgery.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Fine here!!



FUQ push up bra's have come a long way!!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_Am I forgiven?



NO!!!    Not until you PROVE they are yours and also PROVE that they are real.  (You have me e-mail address.   )


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Hey PB - what the fuq is that avatar!?!

OHHH.. it's fade's ass!!! 

OK fade and flygirl... don't get mad./..but I'm looking at it.. and it look like a sliding glass door handle in middle.. but I thought the right side... was a pregnant belly...    I was thinking that PB's really lost it now!!

Nothing personal FADE ...I LIKE your ass!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> NO!!!    Not until you PROVE they are yours and also PROVE that they are real.  (You have me e-mail address.   )



Oh right... pink suit.. you KNOW they're mind... and I know what you're getting at....

I'll say it again... let me see what I can di ig up.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> NO!!!    Not until you PROVE they are yours and also PROVE that they are real.  (You have me e-mail address.   )



You wouldn't believe they are real... so damn firm..  I mean I'm assuming that they are firm and skin so smooth.. and those nipples.. OMG drove me wild.. would have drove me wild..


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I guess that was BEFORE the surgery.


I never had surgery on my chest.


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I never had surgery on my chest.



that's good to hear!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe they are real... so damn firm..  I mean I'm assuming that they are firm and skin so smooth.. and those nipples.. OMG drove me wild.. would have drove me wild..



Thank you sweetness.  I did notice you licked 'em... I mean LIKED 'em!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

Guess who????


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

who the FUQ is that dg?


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

He stole that piece of ass from some unsuspecting female


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

dg ... are you not married?  Where's the wife beefcake pics? 

I'm sure you have some lying around like Fade does of the beautiful butterfly!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

No...It's not my wife.....It's someone on this site!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

who is it?


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

I think they will tell you shortly! Take a guess just for the hell of it!!


----------



## Fade (May 29, 2002)

I give....who


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

Patience my friend!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

DG - so you DO have a wife?
And your posting another chick's butt??


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Well... I guess that's no diff than PB using Fade's


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> DG - so you DO have a wife?
> And your posting another chick's butt??



Well if my wife looked that FINE I would post hers!!
Don't you agree it is swwweeeet!


----------



## CLPgold (May 29, 2002)

FUQ!!!

I met an absolutely gorgeous, beautiful, built super hottie Saturday night in Niagara Falls.  YUMMI!

Everything was great.  We talked for a long time.  Have so much in common.  He is so beautiful and sexy, and built...

FUQ!!!  But he lives in Cleveland!!!  

FUQ!!!  Super Hottie #1 is leaving.      He got a wrestling contract which he's been working his ass off for.  He's leaving in 3 weeks to go train in Kentucky.  So far he has a 6 month contract.  I know he's gonna rock, but I'm going to miss him.  

FUQ!!!  Super Hottie #2 is seeing some other chic in the gym.  
Bastard.  LOL.


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

YIKES!  Hope she doesn't read this forum 

Is it someone who is a regular?


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

CLP.........(goes over to CLP and gives her a big hug!)


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Yea.. that'd go over well.... "Honey.. you don't have a nice ass so I borrowed one"


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

No she doesn't and yes she is!!!! Butterfly guessed who!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Well... I guess that's no diff than PB using Fade's



FUQ it is different!!!! I'm using Fade's picto confuse Butterfly in hopes of.. uhm... well something... 

DG you better fess up!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Yea.. that'd go over well.... "Honey.. you don't have a nice ass so I borrowed one"


 It's not like I get any anyway!! Hell been married almost 12 years!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> DG you better fess up!!!!!!


 
She'll tell you!! Hold on!! If I tell, won't get no more!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

I've been married 10 years ... it can't possibly go that wrong in 2 years!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Hmm... it looks kinda familiar... don't you think PB??


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

2 years hell!  Look what your married to!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

I know!!!  I know!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

I think it's getting cold in here.....


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

pssst butterfly ..... who is it?


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

hummm... make some more of those GODDESS comments and I might tell


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

At this moment... I'm only wearing 2 litttttle pieces of pink material!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> At this moment... I'm only wearing 2 litttttle pieces of pink material!!!


...and they're hiding such nice pieces of flesh 

I bet you are cold


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Good GOD!

IT'S MY ASS!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)




----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Oh Wait... this is the fuq thread....

FUQ people.. it's MY ass!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

can't improve on the Goddess comment ...  ... and after seeing the size of hubby, I'd prefer to keep him on my good side!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

fuq and ass in the same sentence....might want to rephrase!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

Wait......I don't know do I??/////


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

holy FUQ NT ... damn you might have a beautiful wife, but you're certainly not the brightest bulb in the room!!

Nice fuq'n ass Sosunni!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

Doesn't that want to make you go home and jump mrs NT???


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Thanks NT   I'm on a roll today!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

Mrs.NT said it makes her want to jump So.... oh wait a minute ...


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Wait......I don't know do I??/////


  I got lost...


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

DG - fess up.. who is it?!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

LOL!! Trying to be...........nice! She might like fuq and ass together... I don't know?? Wouldn't mind finding out though!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

DG - It's an OUT door!!! NOT an IN-DOOR!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> DG - fess up.. who is it?!



(DG singing)......It just happens to be, the most beautiful girl in the world!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

That's why I said that....not assuming!!


----------



## butterfly (May 29, 2002)

Cum on you guys... Sosunni you already fessed up!

BTW, how do you keep the tan lines away???


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

I rub self tanner on her!!!!!!!!!! 

I wish!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

tan naked!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

I've tried that!!! Have to cover up your pecker.....it burns!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Cum on you guys... Sosunni you already fessed up!
> 
> BTW, how do you keep the tan lines away???



NT's right... tan naked 

Tanning bed inbetween ski weekends.


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

I have to tan for Hedo ... I'm muti-coloured!  

being naked for a week I want to make damn sure I don't get burned.  Fuq, that would hurt!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

I should have recognized that ass... butt them again I never really got side view like that. Looks so much nice up close.. and on my knees... Oh FUQ did I just say that... why yes I did...


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> NT's right... tan naked
> ...



Sosunni, You can cum get in my tanning bed anytime you like!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I have to tan for Hedo ... I'm muti-coloured!
> 
> being naked for a week I want to make damn sure I don't get burned.  Fuq, that would hurt!



And I'm sure you're gonna take us some pics!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> 
> 
> Sosunni, You can cum get in my tanning bed anytime you like!!!!!



hell ... Sosunni can get into our *bed* anytime ... * giggle *


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

LMAO!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

there will be 3 family pics ... and a ton of digital pics!


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Thanks NT... been thinking about hedo myself... but not sure I'm ready for that...  
All Naked
All The Time

hmmm


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

oh ... you're ready!!   You're young, beautiful ... you'd be the queen of the ball there!!  

Single women rule at Hedo ...


----------



## Sosunni (May 29, 2002)

Really??

Hmm..... I could see it now....

my mom would KILL me!


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

you should see how many emails Mrs.NT got when we posted a pic of her on a group website - and she's not single! 

FUQ ... like I'm invisible ...  ... hello, she's married ...


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Really??
> 
> Hmm..... I could see it now....
> ...


Uhm just a suggestion....  don't bring her!!!!!  he he


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you should see how many emails Mrs.NT got when we posted a pic of her on a group website - and she's not single!
> 
> FUQ ... like I'm invisible ...  ... hello, she's married ...



FUQ I keep forgetting to apoligize for that... I sometimes get a little carried away with my correspondence...


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

apologize for what?  It's all good.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> apologize for what?  It's all good.


Well FUQ I still feel terrible.. what I send like 100 emails??  Tell you what how about I invite Mrs. Nt over for dinner.. you can come with if you want


----------



## naturaltan (May 29, 2002)

hhhmmmmm ....


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

Tomorrow's fuq'n FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

Holly FUQ!!!!


That's it...Got nutin else to add


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

It`s already fuqing Friday here


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 30, 2002)

Time to FUQ ?   



DP


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Time to FUQ ?
> 
> 
> ...



I wish!!


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

Your wish is my.......FUQ, when are you cuming to Japan?


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

What,you mean friday is the only FUQING day? 
7/24 is da way!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Your wish is my.......FUQ, when are you cuming to Japan?


Hmmmm...did'nt you say you were  off to the gym???


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

FUQ....got distracted


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Your wish is my.......FUQ, when are you cuming to Japan?



Kuso, sweetheart...we DO have an office in Japan


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

FUQ FUQ *FUQ * 

After taking a double dose of my E/C/A and mixing my protien carbs glut, and creatine together, I go to the gym hyped as a motherfuqer and the FUQING thing is CLOSED


----------



## kuso (May 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, sweetheart...we DO have an office in Japan



 So....I ask again, when are you cumming


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2002)

FUQ ... it's Friday here now ...


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

FUQ....it`s Saturday in 1 hour


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2002)

fuq ... keep drinking then!


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

Fuq..............I sure as fuq will


----------



## naturaltan (May 31, 2002)

and I'll start tonight for those you might have misssed Friday night


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

I`ll see if I can continue through then


----------



## ZECH (May 31, 2002)

If we don't hear from you, we'll assume you passed out!!


----------



## kuso (May 31, 2002)

A real @ossibility the way I`m headed


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

FUQ...FUQ...FUQ...FUQ...FUQ...FUQ...FUQ...FUQ...

Damn rash


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_Damn rash



Fade you nasty bastard!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2002)

some guy at the bar on the weekend asks me "are you _*ON*_ anything?"

I said "pardon/"

"Are you doing steriods?"

I said ... "FUQ no, but I'll buy you a FUQ'in drink for asking!"


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Fade you nasty bastard!!!!!


Yeah yeah....the sores on my mouth are going away now.   







We think it's poison ivy.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 3, 2002)

Fuq, you guys ARE into weird shyt!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 3, 2002)

FUQ...My FUQqin head hurts


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

FUQ I'm actually talking with my ex!!!!! oh and FUQ I wanna bone my therapist!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> FUQ I'm actually talking with my ex!!!!! oh and FUQ I wanna bone my therapist!!!



That's FUQing funny! 

I have done my "Massage Therapist", and my "Physical Therapist", but I never wanted to give head to a woman who gets inside my head! 


DP


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That's FUQing funny!
> 
> I have done my "Massage Therapist", and my "Physical Therapist", but I never wanted to give head to a woman who gets inside my head!
> ...



hey Doc wanna work on my head... FUQ yeah!!!!!  Gave me one hell of a cleavage shot today. I knew i should have told her I was a breast man the first week and the 4th week..


----------



## Dero (Jun 3, 2002)

Fuq,what a fuqen day!!!!FUQ!!! 
Glad this fuqen day is fuqen over...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 4, 2002)

My fuq'n toes hurt.  Need running shoes!


----------



## Fade (Jun 6, 2002)

Fuq I sure gotta pee.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Now i'm gettin' a fuq'n blister!!!

Need FUQn running shoes!

Any recommendations?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

Fuq it all, fuq this world, fuq everything you stand for, don't belong, don't exist, don't give a shiat, don't ever fuqin judge me 

heheh anybody guess the song?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

Fuq No!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

actually that might make a fuqin good signature line. Kinda looses a little with the fuqed up spelling though.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2002)

ummm fuq no, can't guess


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2002)

NT

Empty your FUQin PM box!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NT
> 
> Empty your FUQin PM box!!!



maybe it's just me.. but FUQ I love it when a women demands!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2002)

fuq Butterfly .... I just did! 

PB ... it's not only you ... * giggle *


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> fuq Butterfly .... I just did!
> 
> PB ... it's not only you ... * giggle *



Thank you!! I was beginning to think I was a Fuq'ing pervert..


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

You!?!  Fuq!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2002)

you?  Fuq, we're still trying to understand why our daughter is so fuqq'in straight laced.  Fuq


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

NT - are you trying to copy me!?!

How fuq'n are you today!?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2002)

I'm fuq'in ACE today baby ... how the fuq are you?

am I copying U?  are you copying me?  fuq!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2002)

so what the fuq ... I'm reading on a Hedo message board about people complaining about public sex ... I dont fuq'in get it.  I told them to clear the fuq out come end of June as me and Mrs. NT are coming.  FUQQQQ!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

what a bunch of fuqin candy a$$'s

damn that place sounds fuqin awesome


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2002)

it does sound fuq'in awesome - that's why we're going!  I can't wait to my trip report about it.  Fuq .. only 16 days left till we INVADE Hedo !!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> about people complaining about public sex ... I dont fuq'in get it.  I



I know I get the same bullshiat from people. I mean what the FUQ? We were at the mall shopping, got a little horny...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

PB...nice FUq'n ta-tas baby!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> PB...nice FUq'n ta-tas baby!



And they are FUQ'ing real!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> And they are FUQ'ing real!!!!



how can you prove that?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> how can you prove that?



FUQ you tell me...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

OK - my Fuq'n turn!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Man - hers look WAY fuq'n better than mind.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> OK - my Fuq'n turn!!


Sosunni..nice FUq'n ta-tas baby!

And yes they are reall too!!!!!!  Such as shame they have to covered up


----------



## kuso (Jun 7, 2002)

Fuq, no they don`t


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Man - hers look WAY fuq'n better than mind.



I think it's just the angle...  FUQ you got the perky issue versus the sag issue going on!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 7, 2002)

PB... I'm not convinced your's are FUQin real


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> PB... I'm not convinced your's are FUQin real



Hmmm well you've got email...  and I still think they are FUQ'n real!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm well you've got email...  and I still think they are FUQ'n real!!



Make sure to forward that to Fade. Let's get another mans opinion!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I think it's just the angle...  FUQ you got the perky issue versus the sag issue going on!!!!!



Whatcho talkin' 'bout Willis?!?  Are you saing I'M sagging?!?!

My left one's actually bigger... noticably... I presume you didn't notice.  In that pic - my RIGHT one looks bigger.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> Whatcho talkin' 'bout Willis?!?  Are you saing I'M sagging?!?!
> 
> My left one's actually bigger... noticably... I presume you didn't notice.  In that pic - my RIGHT one looks bigger.



No, no, no... she in my avatar will have the sagging issue. You my dear have awesome tits!!! And yeah the left one did seem to fill my mouth a little more than the right one 

oh FUQ did I just type that... he he


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh Fuq did you just type that is right!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

Sosunni ... NICE AV!!!!!!  Makes one want to jump out there an bite ...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

I enjoy the line of a woman's back!!

Hey, NT .. are you familiar with the works of Steve Hanks?  Dude draws and water colors fuq'n awsome woman's nudes!  I have a few of his pieces.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

Nope ... but will search the internet to get more aquainted. 

thanks!  I mean fuq'in thanks!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm always so blown away by this guy's work.

Check this out!

Oh.. and FUQ he's good!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2002)

This one's cool too

Here, I'll go find the ones I have... I'll post 'em in my challange jounal.. more appropriate than the FUQ thread.

BUT... FUQ-n-A man!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2002)

fuq'in ay Sosunni!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 9, 2002)

FUQ,FUQ,FUQ...Work,work,work...
SUNNY,SUNNY,SUNNY...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

FUQ!  JOHN'S HERE! 


  Stay the FUQ away from me!

DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 9, 2002)

who the fuq is john?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FUQ!  JOHN'S HERE!
> 
> 
> ...



FUQ! Are you serious? FUQ that shit! FUQ!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 9, 2002)

FUQ! I just read some of John's posts.....all I gotta say is when the FUQ is ABC gonna be up! FUQ!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ! I just read some of John's posts.....all I gotta say is when the FUQ is ABC gonna be up! FUQ!!!!





HAHAHAHAHAHA!    Oops  FUQ FUQ FUQ!


 w8, Babe.....Can we give John his own forum called "I'm Right, Your Wrong!" Before it's too late? 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA!    Oops  FUQ FUQ FUQ!
> ...



FUQ! I was thinking of posting a Welcome to MY forum thread?  FUQ!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 9, 2002)

FUQ! I just spilled half my FUQQEN shake on the floor!...and not wanting waste it I...no, just kidding butt FUQ!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

FUQ!


Sit in it, invent the first TRANSDERMAl protein! 

DP


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> butt FUQ!!!!



Let me guess......you licked it


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FUQ!
> 
> 
> ...




I wood think you know me better than that! Of course I smeared it all over and rubbed it in! It _is_ protein after all!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> Let me guess......you licked it






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> I wood think you know me better than that! Of course I smeared it all over and rubbed it in! It _is_ protein after all!



 FUQ!  NOW, I want to!   

DP


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

My FUQ'N Throat hurts!!!!

FUQ!

I'm skiing this weekend if it HURTS me!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

I got something for that sore throat!!!  

FUQ I'm a sex addict....  now what???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

lol@pb

fuq this job, this sucks


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I got something for that sore throat!!!
> 
> FUQ I'm a sex addict....  now what???



I was GONNA write that it feels like there's something stuck in it.. but I KNEW PB would have plenty to say there!!!

I could use a fuq'n lozenge!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 10, 2002)

FUQ! Why do I make protein bars  FUQ they're good!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I could use a fuq'n lozenge!



Yeah I got something we can lodge in there... 

Okay my therapist confirmed it... there is a very good chance I'm a sex addict. FUQ I knew I should have told her she had great tits!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 11, 2002)

Fuq! I had to come to work today.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2002)

Fuq ... me too!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 11, 2002)

FUQ!



Just a plain massive FUQ!


DP


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Yeah I got something we can lodge in there...
> ...



OK - so... do you want NOT to be a Fuq'n sex addict?  Were you this way BEFORE the GF?

Fuq!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

FUQ....the rainy season has started early this year..........about 1 month of non stop rain to look forward to!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

fuq kuso, that's better than here it's fuqin 10-20 degrees above normal for about the last week. 

and it's fuqin windy to


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2002)

it's fuqq'in perfect here!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

it's FUQin HOT here...heat index 95!!!  (and it's only June  )

Send over some of that FUQin rain Kuso!


----------



## kuso (Jun 11, 2002)

You don`t want it believe me....pouring rain, 34 C and 90% humidity........FUQ!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

FUQ... well then maybe just a little


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQ... well then maybe just a little



Butterfly if you're looking to get a little wet.. well FUQ I'd be more than happy to help you out with that 






























PB gets running start from Fade.......


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Butterfly if you're looking to get a little wet.. well FUQ I'd be more than happy to help you out with that
> ...



I was going to say the same thing ... and then I'd only have to outrun you PB.


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 11, 2002)

Well FUQ me!!!  I was very happily rolling  back into town Sunday night, stopped by the drugstore and grabbed some condoms and stopped by SH#1's work to get, you know, FUQ'd.  Only problem was, he wasn't in that night!!!

So, I saw him this morning and stamped my foot a bit.  He's leaving Thursday for Colorado for 2 days for the wrestling thing but back on the weekend.    Said to meet up with him Sunday night!  PREPARED!  LOL.  Finally I just might get laid, not once, but twice this year!!! LMFAO.  I'm so lucky...  Myabe next year I'll try for getting FUQ'd 3x in one year.  Put it down in Guinness folks.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Well FUQ me!!!  I was very happily rolling  back into town Sunday night, stopped by the drugstore and grabbed some condoms and stopped by SH#1's work to get, you know, FUQ'd.  Only problem was, he wasn't in that night!!!
> 
> So, I saw him this morning and stamped my foot a bit.  He's leaving Thursday for Colorado for 2 days for the wrestling thing but back on the weekend.    Said to meet up with him Sunday night!  PREPARED!  LOL.  Finally I just might get laid, not once, but twice this year!!! LMFAO.  I'm so lucky...  Myabe next year I'll try for getting FUQ'd 3x in one year.  Put it down in Guinness folks.



I'd gladly offer my service.... if I was FUQ'ing closer!!!!!! Does 3x in one day count as 3x period or as only 1x??


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Well FUQ me!!!  I was very happily rolling  back into town Sunday night, stopped by the drugstore and grabbed some condoms and stopped by SH#1's work to get, you know, FUQ'd.  Only problem was, he wasn't in that night!!!
> 
> So, I saw him this morning and stamped my foot a bit.  He's leaving Thursday for Colorado for 2 days for the wrestling thing but back on the weekend.    Said to meet up with him Sunday night!  PREPARED!  LOL.  Finally I just might get laid, not once, but twice this year!!! LMFAO.  I'm so lucky...  Myabe next year I'll try for getting FUQ'd 3x in one year.  Put it down in Guinness folks.



 FUQ that was funny! lol


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> I'd gladly offer my service.... if I was FUQ'ing closer!!!!!! Does 3x in one day count as 3x period or as only 1x??


I think you should FUQ her 3x on 3 different days then she could count it as 3x's total for the year


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I think you should FUQ her 3x on 3 different days then she could count it as 3x's total for the year



How about 7 days and 6 nights...  3x a day x 7 days = 21x, which would carry her over until the next year or two???

Oh FUQ that wasn't right... sorry Clp I know, I know I wasn't thinking... we'll make it 14 days


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

I have 2 1/2 weeks of vacation in July and haven't anyone to FUQ'n go anywhere with!! 

SO... do I do a condo in hawaii for a week @ $400 or Club Med in Mexico for $1200!?  (safety issue going to Hawaii alone?)

FUQ I need more friends!  Oh.. no.. that's not it.... I need friends I can STAND to FUQ'n be with for more than 3 hours at a time!!

FUQ!!


----------



## CLPgold (Jun 11, 2002)

3x in one day only counts as once!  LOL.  

I gotta get what I can you know.  Geez...sad but true.  I am darn picky though so it better be worth it.  I can't see him disappointing me, I've seen the whole package on a few occassions and well, um, had some fun with him   

Gosh, I can even remember the last time I did get FUQ'd.  It was March 9/02.  LMFAO.  FUQ!!!  And before that it was probably a good 2 years or maybe more!  FUQ!!!  So gosh darnit!  Excuse the language, I need to get FUQ'd!!!  And we'll both be sober with all the lights on.   

   Yahoooooooooooooooo!

FUQ!  OK I'm drifting off in fantasy land now, gotta go quick, bye.  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2002)

hhmmmm, checking calendar ... yep, July free
checking bank account ... yep, there's money ...

ok ... we can't look so obvious ...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hhmmmm, checking calendar ... yep, July free
> checking bank account ... yep, there's money ...
> 
> ok ... we can't look so obvious ...



Oh come on... SURE you can!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Oh come on... SURE you can!




FUQ .... shhh ... she's looking over here.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I have 2 1/2 weeks of vacation in July and haven't anyone to FUQ'n go anywhere with!!
> 
> SO... do I do a condo in hawaii for a week @ $400 or Club Med in Mexico for $1200!?  (safety issue going to Hawaii alone?)
> ...


I would have thought the safety concern would be with Mexico... not Hawaii  

I'm FUQin


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I would have thought the safety concern would be with Mexico... not Hawaii
> 
> I'm FUQin



Well, if I do club med in Mexico, then I'm INSIDE a club... it's all inclusive, I'm not out in the world alone fending for myself for everymeal etc.  No one can really FUQ with me... I guess they can but there's plenty of worker bees around.

The condo in Hawaii, I'd be on my own.

Leaning toward clubmed ~


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Well, if I do club med in Mexico, then I'm INSIDE a club... it's all inclusive, I'm not out in the world alone fending for myself for everymeal etc.  No one can really FUQ with me... I guess they can but there's plenty of worker bees around.
> ...


That's true... but at least Hawaii is still part of the U.S.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> That's true... but at least Hawaii is still part of the U.S.



Yea... that's where I'm kinda fuq'n stuck

Maybe a cruise


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh I luuuvvvv cruises!!!  Go on a cruise!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 11, 2002)

What line have you done?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2002)

dang Kuso- you rain hog...can we have at least 1/2 or all that rain? My FUQ'n state is burning to the ground!

Looks as if our buddy PB is up to his good ol FUQ'n generous self!

And Sosunni, if you stuff me in your bags as a a stowaway, I'd go on that cruise with your real FUQ'n quick!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2002)

S ~ Carnival!!!  Went to the Carribean for 7 days!

Hey Burner!  How the FUQ have you been?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 11, 2002)

FUQ'n broke!

Went to Oklahoma for a paintball tournament. Man, it was FUQ'n hot-n-humid! 
I got bit by so many FUQ'n mosquitoes, my body looks like a gian connect the dot puzzle!

The other guys do not eat as much as I do....so I got designated the officail 'cookie' of the trip! 
They were like, "We weren't really plannning on eating much.."
My response: FUQ THAT I'LL FIRE UP THE GRILL!"
I think I put on five FUQ'n pounds of BBQ! FUQ!
other than that, I'm great, how are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2002)

butterfly ... how long ago did you and Fade go on the cruise?  Fuq, that sounds awesome.  

As soon as the money tree grows some more (at all) we'd like to take a cruise.


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

I went on a cruise for my honeymoon.

Was from Singapore to Indonesia, then Malaysia, then Phuket, and back by some island I forgot the name of.

Was the best FUQ`n holiday I`ve ever had


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2002)

how fuqq'in expensive was that??

How many money trees should I plant?


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

Actually, leaving from Japan, it was cheap as hell.

The cruise was 6 nights ( from memory  ) Plus the filights to Singapore, ANA hotel for 3 nights in Singapore, and a personal tour guide for one day thier cost around $2400 pp 

The ship I was on has now been scraped ( was only 4 star ) and the new one is running ( 5 star ) at only about $150 pp extra.


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> butterfly ... how long ago did you and Fade go on the cruise?  Fuq, that sounds awesome.
> 
> As soon as the money tree grows some more (at all) we'd like to take a cruise.



5 years ago. It was a FUQin blast.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2002)

Yeah ... it sounds like a GREAT time.  We have Jamaica for us, then end of August Disneyland for the family ... then it's time to start planning another US vacation!  Not sure where ... I'm sure it will be hard to top Jamaica ... being naked and all for 8 beautiful days, but a cruise just might be the answer.  Fuq ... better start planning!


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

Do  the cruise NT....you`ll love it


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2002)

thanks Kuso ... I'll first have to run such an idea by the boss and see what she thinks!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I went on a cruise for my honeymoon.
> 
> Was from Singapore to .......Phuket...



Now THIS


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Now THIS



FUQ I HATE it when that happens!!!!  Fuq'n keys.

Let me go try that again....


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I went on a cruise for my honeymoon.
> 
> Was from Singapore ........  then Phuket.....



Now THIS sounds like a place we'd ALL enjoy!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 12, 2002)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Craft (Jun 12, 2002)

I just viewed the nastiest pic, courtesy of kuso! FUQ!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... being naked and all for 8 beautiful days, but a cruise just might be the answer.  Fuq ... better start planning!


Up on the highest deck they have it all blocked off with screens so you can go FUQin topless!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 12, 2002)

Never got to Fuqin go up there either.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Up on the highest deck they have it all blocked off with screens so you can go FUQin topless!!!



screens?? I'm hoping to be able to get my wife home with something resembling clothes.  She already gets topless on the way home from work.  

Fade my man ... how did you not make it up there?  

Fuq ... now I know why everyone honks at us.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

this company is so FUQed.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 12, 2002)

I DON'T have fuq'n Strep!!!


----------



## Craft (Jun 12, 2002)

The Lakers win the NBA Championship for the 3rd straight year! How *FUQ'in* sweet is that!?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

FUQ I'm gonna explode!!!! Me and my girl were tired as hell last night but still managed a little 20 minute make out session. Help put me to sleep and I usually have really great dreams.. until I roll over that is.. ouch!!

Then this morning I'm already running late and the she decides she needs to have some solo play time...  lick my _____ she says.. uhm I'm not one to say no to that regardless if I'm late!! So do that, a little of this, and a little of that.. about 3 minutes of that to get her really going and then I have to leave. 

FUQ she is so going to be walking funny after I get done with her tonight.. hmm no I have to work. FUQ!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

oh and I forgot what it really was that I wanted to post.. but I remember now. 

FUQ I gotta love my girl!!!!  

I'm in finacial hell hole and I'm having to find ways to climb out opf this grave. 

I have a full time job.. I bounce at a strip club 2 times, just asked for another night.. so 3 nights a week. Thinking about renting a room out at my place or possibly get a 3rd job. 

So I told Amanda to help me come up with a 3rd job. 3 days a week, 4 to 5 hours a night.  

Her response.. PORN.  I laughed and so no really. She said,, uh yeah really, why not. You "are" a sex addict, your more than qualified "ego boost" and you have more than enough stamina to sit through a 2 hour shoot. 

FUQ'ing wild.... LOL


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Her response.. PORN.  I laughed and so no really. She said,, uh yeah really, why not. You "are" a sex addict, your more than qualified "ego boost" and you have more than enough stamina to sit through a 2 hour shoot.
> 
> FUQ'ing wild.... LOL *_


_*


She does have a point!!

Hmm... for some reason... a ride in disneyland keeps popping in my head!  *_


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> She does have a point!!
> 
> Hmm... for some reason... a ride in disneyland keeps popping in my head!



LMAO!!!  My problem is not feeling guilty for charging admission..  I want everyone to be able to enjoy my ride.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> LMAO!!!  My problem is not feeling guilty for charging admission..  I want everyone to be able to enjoy my ride.


I think those girls would LOVE to FUQ someone who's not only got a great asset but a great bod, too!!!

Do what makes you happy... just don't let the ex find out


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I think those girls would LOVE to FUQ someone who's not only got a great asset but a great bod, too!!!
> 
> Do what makes you happy... just don't let the ex find out





Need I say more?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Her response.. PORN.  I laughed and so no really. She said,, uh yeah really, why not. You "are" a sex addict, your more than qualified "ego boost" and you have more than enough stamina to sit through a 2 hour shoot.
> 
> FUQ'ing wild.... LOL



does she have a sister??


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think those girls would LOVE to FUQ someone who's not only got a great asset but a great bod, too!!!
> 
> Do what makes you happy... just don't let the ex find out





> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Need I say more?


... I don't know. I think I may need some one on one persuasion. Take a poll perse  




> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> does she have a sister??


She does... but she is totally the opposite  of her..  there goes that sister/sister and me fantasy.. LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> She does... but she is totally the opposite  of her..  there goes that sister/sister and me fantasy.. LOL



I was being a little more selfish and thinking about me ...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> ... I don't know. I think I may need some one on one persuasion. Take a poll perse



VOTE NOW!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8162


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> VOTE NOW!
> ...



FUQ I didn't really mean "poll" I meant "pole" like a test ride!!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> FUQ I didn't really mean "poll" I meant "pole" like a test ride!!!



Yea.. well DEAL!  

OK... let me spell it out again for you!!

Suz - vacation.... 7/4 through 7/22.... so far.. I have NOT booked Clubmed .....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2002)

and why haven't you booked yet??  Fuq woman ... get on with it!  Either that or grab your stuff ... get a flight to MB and you can stay in our room, I'm pretty sure we won't be making much use of it.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and why haven't you booked yet??  Fuq woman ... get on with it!  Either that or grab your stuff ... get a flight to MB and you can stay in our room, I'm pretty sure we won't be making much use of it.



Mom and I are talking about a cruise to Bermuda now... she's on the phone with the travel peep's.  

I'm going SOMEWHERE... that's for SURE...

Mexico
PB's
Bermuda
Mike's House 
Bryan's house

All of the above!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2002)

Excellent!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I'm going SOMEWHERE... that's for SURE...



Mexico - _Amanda Approved_ 
PB's - _Working on approval, still in the test stage. So far all tests have failed and have started looking for another subject group_ 
Bermuda - _Amanda Approved_ 
Mike's House - _Amanda Approved_ 
Bryan's house - _Amanda Approved_


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> PB's - _Working on approval, still in the test stage. So far all tests have failed and have started looking for another subject group_



always a work in progress thing


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> always a work in progress thing



Hey until I'm satisfied the job will never be done!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2002)

Fuq ... you should have the title of hardest working man in CA!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fuq ... you should have the title of hardest working man in CA!



Or she should get the title of "puts up with the most shiat"!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2002)

FUQ,FUQ,FUQ...
That's all I can say!!!
I am


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 13, 2002)

I just came back from the ladies room with my FUQ'N fly open!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2002)

FUQ and I missed dat!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

FUQ...I just got FUQQING charged tax on my suppliments


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2002)

Holy FUQ,kuso just blew a gasket!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 13, 2002)

$30.00 just on FUQQING tax..... F#%*+"#&%!K


----------



## Dero (Jun 13, 2002)

Would love to FUQ'en stick around BUTT,
I'm so FUQEN  ...
Talk to ya later!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

FUQ .... this last week is going to drag by ...


----------



## Craft (Jun 14, 2002)

I was all fired up to go to the beach this morning and get rid of this nasty farmers tan... but clouds are forming now!! FARQ!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

Craft ... Hedo will allow you to get rid of that farmers tan for sure!


----------



## Craft (Jun 14, 2002)

Hedo!?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

Montego Bay, Jamaica


----------



## Craft (Jun 14, 2002)

ohhhhhh... that's right!

Yes, indeed it would help! Care to bring me with?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

absol fuq'en lutely .. the more the merrier!


----------



## Craft (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> absol fuq'en lutely .. the more the merrier!



wooooo!hooooo! 

I'll start "FUQ'in" packing!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

excellent!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

NT, you should've said...

FUQin excellent...


----------



## Fade (Jun 14, 2002)

Fuq...I'm horny again.....BUTTERFLY!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2002)

After staring at your ASS... I am too!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NT, you should've said...
> 
> FUQin excellent...



Fuq Fade ... you're right ... FUQ'in Excellent!

I hope you all have a FUQ'in great weekend .... 

NT


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm almost fuq'n outta here!!!

Wooo HOOOOOO


----------



## Craft (Jun 14, 2002)

Well what an ugly FUQ'in day it's turned out to be, hardly any FUQ'in sunshine to speak of.

ahhhhh FUQ it.


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ha ha, you guys crack me up! FUQ!


Your sig is FUQin hilarious!!!

When I was 13 years old I use to kill
5 kittens on a daily basis.

Sometimes I would kill two kittens in a row.

One time my parents went out of town
and I must have killed a FUQin lion
because I went out of control.

FUQ!!!
I hope I am forgiven for my sins


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> 
> Your sig is FUQin hilarious!!!
> 
> ...



You are FUQQIN hilarious


----------



## kuso (Jun 14, 2002)

I`m just glad you added the "your sig is FUQin hilarious!!!"

As when I first read that without that line I was thinking  Who the FUQ is this serial killer in the making??   

Now, I know you are normal


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 15, 2002)

FUQ it's HOT in Phoenix!


DP


----------



## Dero (Jun 15, 2002)

FUQ,I'm ssssssssssssssooooooooooooooooo fuqued!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh FUQ!!!!!!!!!!!  I basically broke it off with my GF yesterday... and then she called tonight and wants to come spend one last night with me. 

I've hidden all the knives, scissors and any other sharps objects........   please pray that it's just sex she is looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWB (Jun 16, 2002)

OHH, FUQin' great...I've gone and destroyed my right knee. The MCL's  FUQed and shit it hurts.

So, FUQ, FUQ and double FUQ.

~DWB~ (whinging)


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh FUQ!!!!!!!!!!!  I basically broke it off with my GF yesterday... and then she called tonight and wants to come spend one last night with me.
> 
> I've hidden all the knives, scissors and any other sharps objects........   please pray that it's just sex she is looking for!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hmmmm...I have not seen PB today...I hope everything is 
AFUQ'NOK with him!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm...I have not seen PB today...I hope everything is
> AFUQ'NOK with him!!!



I'm okay.. barely. 

She came over, came several times wihile FUQ'ing my brains out from Midnight to about 2 am... and then again this morning. I think she was trying to give me an incentive to stay together.  Damn she is good!!!!!!! 

Might have to really rethink this "relationship" thing out... maybe with some new rules it just might work.


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2002)

Phew/FUQ!!!...Glad to hear things are OKDOKEY .
When you said "putting away all knives and..." 
 Dis don't sound good!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Might have to really rethink this "relationship" thing out... maybe with some new rules it just might work.


You better not FUQin cave!!!  Remember, your needs...


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 17, 2002)

what the FUQ kind of thread i this? this is the first time ive read i this shit is FUQin funny!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_
> what the FUQ kind of thread i this? this is the first time ive read i this shit is FUQin funny!!



Are you making fun of my Fuq'ing love life or that women with sharp objects scare the fuq out of me????


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2002)

Hard to tell what the FUQ he meant by dat...
Will Sossuni ever finish da story????
Oops wrong thread!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Are you making fun of my Fuq'ing love life or that women with sharp objects scare the fuq out of me????


Couldn't have been your love life...

that sounds FUQin awesome


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Couldn't have been your love life...
> 
> that sounds FUQin awesome



It's the sex life that's rocking... the love part is fuq'd!!!! 

I'm trying Butterfly.. but I'm such a fuq'ing wuss. I know just end it....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I'm trying Butterfly.. but I'm such a fuq'ing wuss. I know just end it....


I know you're tryin... it's the "keeping her hope alive" part that's going to FUQin hurt her more in the end...


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Couldn't have been your love life...
> 
> that sounds FUQin awesome



You might have one if you ever fuqing come home from work.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> You might have one if you ever fuqing come home from work.


Oh that's just Fuq'd...  what she didn't get your hopes up did she .. LOL


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

Of course she did. I even bought her some flowers.    Ooops that's Fuqing flowers.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Of course she did. I even bought her some flowers.    Ooops that's Fuqing flowers.



How fuq'n sweet


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Of course she did. I even bought her some flowers.    Ooops that's Fuqing flowers.


Are you french by chance?Such a FUQ'n romantic!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm half mexican, puta. No french here. 


FUQ it


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmmmm,puta?You calling me a whore????


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

Complaining? I always wanted to be a male whore


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2002)

What's FUQ'N stopping ya?





I know...wife and kids...


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

I'll have to see if Butterfly wants to be my pimp.


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> I'll have to see if Butterfly wants to be my pimp.


I thought she was already...At least it was down on one of her previous sig!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2002)

She only pimps me out to herself.


----------



## Dero (Jun 17, 2002)

Ah well!!!


----------



## Ivana Pumpalot (Jun 17, 2002)

EX-HUSBAND.......BASTARD.......FUQ!!!  

Ahhhh.....felt good !!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

EX-WIFE.....BITCH....FUQ!!!

Hey you're right. That does feel good.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

uummm ... FUQ  FUQ!!

Fade ... being pimped by Butterfly ... fuq'in excellent!!   

PB ... fuq'in fuq'in ... excellent

you guys are the best fuq'in group anywhere.  You're fuq'in alright in my books!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

FUQ ... I've just been put in charge of recording breaking at Hedo.  Man ... did they ever choose the right fuq'in man to shatter there records.

Most nude people in a room shower - 26 
Most nude people in the disco cage - 15
Most nude people in the cave - 34
Most nude people in the hot tub - 62
Most nude people in the front fountain - 64
Most nude people in the general offices - 51
Most different nude people down the slide - 130


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd have to be surrounded by women.

Tally wackers rubbing my leg just won't do. FUQ no!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll be surrounded by women ... Mrs.NT has already got the cream of the crop anxiously awaiting her arrival ... fuq'in excellent!


----------



## Craft (Jun 18, 2002)

It looks to be GORGEOUS outside today, that makes me FUQ'in happy!


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 18, 2002)

FUQ, the guy next to me is eating a honey bun...460cal, 220fat, 56 carbs, 34g sugar...FUQ whoever came out with this "snack"


----------



## Chest Rockwell (Jun 18, 2002)

Imagine having chronic diarrhea on a squat day.
That would FUQin suck BIG TIME!!
Do you take the day off?
or
Do you say, FUQ It!!
and lay down some FUQin newspaper 
under the FUQin squat rack?

I'll squat in a diaper.
I dont give a FUQitty FUQ FUQ!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Of course she did. I even bought her some flowers.    Ooops that's Fuqing flowers.


...and I followed through just as FUQin promised, didn't I


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chest Rockwell *_
> Imagine having chronic diarrhea on a squat day.
> That would FUQin suck BIG TIME!!
> Do you take the day off?
> ...



That's fuq'n gross!!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm so fuq'n behind on all these threads!!!

FUQ!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

FUQin thong....


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQin thong....



Tell me about it....why do all of them fit so differently...faq


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You got me 

This one is from Victoria's Secret and FUQin just like the one I wore yesterday!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQin thong....



Fuq'n Hmmmm.......................Might have to start a NEW challenge: The Thong Throng.  Ladies submit your pics.   

Pitboss, stay the fuq OUT of that contest!!!


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd submit mine, but ALBOB you'll have to provide the thongs, they got Victoria Secret Annual Sale going on right now...just a thought.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

Not a problem.   I'll go buy a thong, bring it to every one of the lovely contestants and personally supervise the photography session.


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Fuq'n Hmmmm.......................Might have to start a NEW challenge: The Thong Throng.  Ladies submit your pics.
> ...


AlBooby,that's a FUQ'N great idea!!!Who's doing da judging?




UH?


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 18, 2002)

Got my attention...I could use some new "outfits"


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> ...and I followed through just as FUQin promised, didn't I


Oh fuqin yeah


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_AlBooby,that's a FUQ'N great idea!!!Who's doing da judging?



Well, if I'm the one buying the thong and carrying it to all the contestants it would seem that, by default, I'm the judge.  I can be bribed into selling pictures though.  

Uh SpecialK, you might want to read that again.  I said I'd buy A thong and bring IT to all the lovely contestants.


----------



## SpecialK (Jun 18, 2002)

Hmm...well I can't do to much posing with just A thong, and I guess for me to be "lovely", it'll take more then just A thong..maybe someone else will settle for just A thong...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SpecialK *_Hmm...well I can't do to much posing with just A thong, and I guess for me to be "lovely", it'll take more then just A thong..


I think I'd have to disagree on both counts.


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Well, if I'm the one buying the thong and carrying it to all the contestants it would seem that, by default, I'm the judge.  I can be bribed into selling pictures.



Hmmmm...I wonder if these JEDI mind trick will work on AlBurnt?


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hmmmm...I wonder if these JEDI mind trick will work on AlBurnt?



Wouldn't that require me to HAVE a mind?


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that require me to HAVE a mind?







You do have a FUQ'N point!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

FUQ... I want to go home and sleep!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well, if I'm the one buying the thong and carrying it to all the contestants it would seem that, by default, I'm the judge.  I can be bribed into selling pictures though.


I've already got thong pics... what angle where you goin for??


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQ... I want to go home and sleep!!!!



not before you post a thong pic ... fuq!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> not before you post a thong pic ... fuq!


Don't think I could do that... they're a little too FUQin revealing...


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_I've already got thong pics... what angle where you goin for??



Beggars can't be choosers so I'll leave that entirely up to you.........with one caveat; you're not allowed to wear ANYTHING but the thong.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

that's exactly the kind of fuq'in pics Albob is looking for!  

fuq butterfly ... work with us here.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I didn't say I could share the pics... just that I had some 

You'd have to wrestle them from Fade


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_You'd have to wrestle them from Fade



Wrestle?  I don't think so.   Use an elephant gun on him, maybe.   OK, we can compromise, NT will send you thong pics of Mrs. NT and you send us thong pics of YOU.  Deal?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

All this thong talk ain't doing a damn thing for me.... FUQ I'm not horny?????????????? I'm broken or something...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All this thong talk ain't doing a damn thing for me.... FUQ I'm not horny?????????????? I'm broken or something...


FUQ... maybe fade should send you the pics and see if it helps???


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All this thong talk ain't doing a damn thing for me.... FUQ I'm not horny?????????????? I'm broken or something...



Hmmm.............Well, it looks like sweet talk isn't helping his condition so it's time to resort to threats.  Pitboss, if you don't pull your head out of your a$$ and come back to the pornal side of life I'm sending you a lifesize thong picture of 
ME !!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2002)

fuq ... that scared me!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> FUQ... maybe fade should send you the pics and see if it helps???



Thanks but I'll have to refuse.  

I think I need to go clear my pic collection... kind of silly when you think about it.  I mean what kind of FUQ'n perv sits around collecting pictures on the internet???? 

Albob.. send it if will make you feel better.. might scare the shiat out of me though.


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm.............Well, it looks like sweet talk isn't helping his condition so it's time to resort to threats.  Pitboss, if you don't pull your head out of your a$$ and come back to the pornal side of life I'm sending you a lifesize thong picture of
> ME !!!!




PB!!Man you need to get your shiat together!!!
    OR...
Face AlBooby in thongs,


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> All this thong talk ain't doing a damn thing for me.... FUQ I'm not horny?????????????? I'm broken or something...



PB.. do you need me to send you a picture from my secret stash?!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> PB.. do you need me to send you a picture from my secret stash?!



Sue   Thank you but I must decline at this time....


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Sue   Thank you but I must decline at this time....



What's the matter with you!?!?

  You aren't going to that dark place!?!?


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

TURN DA LIGHT ON!!!!
I'll take those pics!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> What's the matter with you!?!?
> 
> You aren't going to that dark place!?!?



Fuq no!!!!!! I ain't go there again.... although I did like the mayo clinic. There was this Russian girl or was she Dutch,, I don't know she said Russian one day and the next she was someone else.. but damn this girl was hot......... 






shiat..  relapse..  No she was a very nice girl and we had great conversations.


----------



## Dero (Jun 18, 2002)

FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,...
First it was the snow that did not want to go away,then it disapeared.Now it DOES NOT stop raining!!!!Plus I want it to be HOT,HOT,HOT!!!!!!   

My rant!!!
I'm sure that W8 and mmafiter will conquere with my analysis of the surrounding predicament we Cannucks are going throw!!! 

I know STFU or move some will say!
Ah well...
There,this should last me for a few days...Had to get it out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh poopie! 

Feel better now? 

Here's an idea for you... go to the nearest gym...hop on a stationary bike... and do your 40 miles!!! Make sure you wear 2 sweaters.... you've got the HOT that you wanted... and da biking!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh poopie!




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Fuq no!!!!!! I ain't go there again.... although I did like the mayo clinic.* There was this Russian girl or was she Dutch,, I don't know she said Russian one day and the next she was someone else.. but damn this girl was hot.........
> ...



fuq yeah!!!  I knew PB still existed

Lina ... poopie  ...   I think you wanted to say FUQ ... so I'll say it for ya!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

I can't get it out! Realy!!! 

It just comes out as 'poopie'! .  I can say that now, now that Kuso is sleeping 

Thanks NT, swearing is not my best forte!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2002)

mine either, but spelling it like it is and not saying as I type helps!  lol


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> mine either, but spelling it like it is and not saying as I type helps!  lol



Realy? Must've had a different image of you!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 19, 2002)

don't think about it when you type it ... 

but the image you have of me is probably correct ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 19, 2002)

Oh what the FUQ!!!!!  

I can not be non-pornal....  

It's in my jeans!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 19, 2002)

That's our PB!! You just need to learn to control it!! Don't let it control you!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Oh poopie!
> 
> Feel better now?
> ...


Hmmmm,poopy????
 
Ooooooooh!!!Got it...FUQ'N A !!!!
Well,I went for my ride today and I feel so much better 
(35 miles)...
Thanks for the suggestion Lina BUTT 40 miles on a stationary 
is XTREMELY BORING,need to see scenery changes,I know bitch,bitch,whine,whine BUTT ...
Plus I have a stationary bike in my basement...I keep dat for da winter period...



I feel good,nananananana...So good,so good,tum,tum..Yes, James Brown. 
Spinn,twirl hop,hop,hop...


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Glad you had a good day!!!! 

Yes, I guess nothing beats fresh air and scenery! 

Let's see the booty dance!


----------



## Dero (Jun 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Glad you had a good day!!!!
> 
> Yes, I guess nothing beats fresh air and scenery!
> ...









Hop,hop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Swirl,twirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





shake it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He,he!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 19, 2002)

Well that's betta!!!  I knew you were a good dancer!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_It just comes out as 'poopie'!



Are you sure you're not supposed to be posting in the "Oh Shiat" Thread?  You got diarrhea of da keyboard or sumtin'?  Go clean yourself up young lady and watch your language.


----------



## Craft (Jun 20, 2002)

It is absolutely FUQ'in gorgeous outside once again, hopefully it stays for the FUQ'in weekend!


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> It is absolutely FUQ'in gorgeous outside once again, hopefully it stays for the FUQ'in weekend!


What he said...FUQ and I live in ONTARIO!!!
What is wrong with this country???
Ok,going to ride my bike...


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't see a whole lot of FUQQING going on!

Stay on topic please!...which of course...is FUQQING!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

FUQ........I`m FUQ`D


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I don't see a whole lot of FUQQING going on!
> 
> Stay on topic please!...which of course...is FUQQING!


What da FUQ are you proposing then...?
What  can we do,to remedy to this situation W8?
  
You will be da sheperd dat will lead us back on topic?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> FUQ........I`m FUQ`D



Are you still FUQQIN up?....how drunk are ya now? FUQ! LOL


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Are you still FUQQIN up?....how drunk are ya now? FUQ! LOL




Only just up....and very FUQQING drunk  @F???c


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_Only just up....


Too Much Fuqing Information!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> Too Much Fuqing Information!!!




I think you`re just jealous of the stamina us younger guy`s have


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

W8 ... how fuqqin fuq are ya?

If I do say so myself, you're looking fuqqing great!   No ... fuqqin yummy 

quick check around for mmafiter ... coast is clear for now


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

Damn are people fuq'ing bored or what???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 20, 2002)

hahaha ... you bet!  Kill'in fuqin time till I get the fuq outta Canada and enjoy some fug'en Jamaican sunshine and hospitality.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> W8 ... how fuqqin fuq are ya?
> 
> If I do say so myself, you're looking fuqqing great!   No ... fuqqin yummy
> ...



I could be FUQQEN better....did you say spanks all around?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Damn are people fuq'ing bored or what???


I know I am... I think my FUQin hormones are still out of wack...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 20, 2002)

My ex-finance's FUQ'N ex-WIFE called me!!

Bitch:  Hello Sue, this is Vickie... Gutierrez
Sane person:  Yes? (I knew it was her!)
Lunitic Bitch:  I need you to do something for me
Wonderful human being:  What.
Crazy Bitch:  I need you to help me get Alannah away from Johnny
Beautiful person:  No
Fuq'n Bitch:  Why not?
Golden Girl (that's gettin hard)  What part of No do I have to explain to you?
Psycho Bitch:  Why are you being like this
Suz:  I'm sorry... are we friends?
Bitch:  Why would you say that?
Suz:  Don't ever call me again... click!

I haven't talked to her in OVER 4 years.  She actually thinks I'D help HER... Fuq'n LOON!!

Of course, she also left 3 MORE messages this morning about how I'm a slut, I ruined their family, I'd better never have kids but since my clock's tickin' no one's gonna want me anyway to HAVE children.... and after her 2 called of abouyt 10 minutes of SHIT, she leaves one more than apologizes for the name calling and asked if I'd call her back so I could write some of the wrongs I've done to her and her family.

OK... this woman... she LOST custody of her 3.5 girl and 7.5 year old boy from the hands of a custody evaluation to her then husband... A MUSICIAN!  How bad of a parent do you have to be!?!?

Yea.. it's fuq'n with me.  I didn't like her then, and I certainly don't like her now!!!

Now, I'm just hopin' she doesn't start stalking me.. and yes, she would do that!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2002)

Better keep records of everything she says to you...

it'll be easier to put her FUQin ass in jail...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Better keep records of everything she says to you...
> 
> it'll be easier to put her FUQin ass in jail...




That's the same FUQ'n thing I told her...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

fuq, suz want me to start stalkin ya to. that'd freak the hell outa that biatch.

lmao **efg** 





sorry just tryin to make ya laugh


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks Dvl.. I could just post her phone number and you could all call her!!!

I've dealt with her before....in the same manner.  I LIVED with it for 7 years!!  That's one part of THAT relationship I don't miss.. and to be honest, one reason why I left him!!  I told Johnny.. .I'm sure she's not done... I'll have another 5 or so by tomorrow morning and the weekend should be just full of 'em.

She's the one that told the police Johnny had a gun and threatened to kill her.. so they put mom and kids in a safe house for a week and wouldn't tell dad where his kids were.  Shes' a whackjob!

I'm saving them.  I told Johnny, I'd prepare a declaration on his behalf that she's whacked!

It's just unsettling to get a call after 4 years from a woman that's as unstable as her... and then when it doesn't go her way.. she calls me and leaves ranting messages.

My only call to her.. will be to the VP of HR of her company.  Her employee is harassing me on company time.  Then, I WILL get a restraining order on her if necessary.  You can count on it!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

wow, kick a$$

fuq all that shiat. good job. 

hey I asked you to set me up, but not with a psycho biatch. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey!
Yeah, that's wierd.

Have you thought about changing your #? 
Pain int eh arse, but will stop the calls?

Be careful! She doesn't know where you live, does she?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 20, 2002)

She's calling my office.. no chaning the number here.

She doesn't... but her daughter does. 

I can take her.. I'm not too worried about it. But, like NT's sig upsed to say.. I may not know boxing (or something) but I know crazy!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey!
Better to take the legal route. DO her 'by the numbers'.
if she doesn't stop, maybe look into talking with your team lead / manager about getting your work line tapped, or puting an answering machine on? Where's DG at? Being a cop, he'd probably better know of what to do!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey!
> Better to take the legal route. DO her 'by the numbers'.



Hey Sus.. send her my way. You want me to do her by the numbers 

hmmm got stay in line with the thread.. You want me to Fuq her by the numbers.... LOL 


.. you know what to do and you got it already under control.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> My ex-finance's FUQ'N ex-WIFE called me!!
> 
> Bitch:  Hello Sue, this is Vickie... Gutierrez
> ...



 That was FUQQEN funny!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

god damn mother fuqin son of a biatch, I was gonna go home on time and hit the gym for some cardio. but now i'm stuck here til who the fuq knows when, and have to come in early in the morning. 

Fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

Dat FUQ'N sucks BIG TIME!!!!!
Sorry to hear dat!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> god damn mother fuqin son of a biatch, I was gonna go home on time and hit the gym for some cardio. but now i'm stuck here til who the fuq knows when, and have to come in early in the morning.
> 
> Fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq



I`m gonna take a guess here.....you are not happy about the overtime 

Sorry to hear it though buddy.........but I bet you`re still feeling better than me.......FUQ my head hurts


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

i'm fuqin salary. 

i swear i'm standing on the fuqin titanic here. we're slowly going down. 

sorry to hear about that dude, I love drinking but i fuqin hate the hangover. lol


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

'morning kuso!!Oops  how's this,is this better?The morning after,ayyayya!!!!You know da routine,lots of water!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

thank dero by the way, and good fuqin advice to kuso as well


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Yep, I forcing it down.....problem is nothing wants to stay down


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

This is not a good place to be NOW!!!!FUQ!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

LOL....actually Dero....I`m the complete opposite of you....hard alcohol ain`t a problem ( until the next day ) but beer I cannot handle


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

The problem for me,with hard drink is that my  throat swells up and blocks the airways,so it was easy for me to NOT drink it!!!


----------



## kuso (Jun 20, 2002)

Well.....that is rather nasty deterant....it would make it rather easy to say NO....FUQ though, I feel for ya......nothing like a shot of nice burbon


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2002)

No problem,I don't miss it...
I was never a heavy drinker anyhow!!!
FUQ!( dis is like punctuation)


----------



## Fade (Jun 20, 2002)

Fuq...I'm online with my PDA


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> god damn mother fuqin son of a biatch, I was gonna go home on time and hit the gym for some cardio. but now i'm stuck here til who the fuq knows when, and have to come in early in the morning.
> 
> Fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq



I think we could use a little clarification here.  How do you REALLY feel dvlmn?.......................And quit sugar coating it!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 21, 2002)

OK - yea... I'm here.... and I just had almost a whole bottle of wine FOR LUNCH!  Brought my sandwich back though.

FUQ... my hangover's startin' to go away and I haven't done shit ALL day!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> I think we could use a little clarification here.  How do you REALLY feel dvlmn?.......................And quit sugar coating it!



lmao, hasn't gotten any better today 

fuq it, i'm gonna get drunk tonight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> I haven't done shit ALL day!!!



it's friday what the fuq did you expect.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_I haven't done shit ALL day!!!



"Constipation a problem?"

"No you MORON!!!  I dig the hell out of it!!!"  

Hey Sosunni, I never figured you for being the shy type.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2002)

fuq ... only 25 more hours till we're gone!!!  I can't fuq'in take it!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

Hey NT... I have something I think you'll enjoy ready.. FUQ you better!! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8405


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh and have a great FUQ'n time!!! Duh like you won't... bastard!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2002)

hey PB ... I'm fuqq'in readin it now


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2002)

fuqqin great writing ... that seems familiar ...


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> "Constipation a problem?"
> ...



Boobie.. first.. I fuq'n miss you.  Sorry I've not been available.... but fuq... 

Shy.. ME .... just ask PB... first 30 seconds... I'm in the shower.. "kiss me" comes out of my mouth.  

No shyness here.. unless I'm actually attracted to you.. then...... I'm a mess.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> fuq ... only 25 more hours till we're gone!!!  I can't fuq'in take it!



FUQ....I wish I were cumming w/ you


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> fuqqin great writing ... that seems familiar ...



25 hours.. MAN - you gotta have an itch NOW!!  How long has it been??  You guys were waiting, right?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> No shyness here.. unless I'm actually attracted to you.. then...... I'm a mess.



Hey what the FUQ??? j/k


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> FUQ....I wish I were cumming w/ you



we wish you were cumming

































with us too!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> 25 hours.. MAN - you gotta have an itch NOW!!  How long has it been??  You guys were waiting, right?



he he ...started our countdown at around 300+ days.

now we're down hours ... we're going out to such down our favorite bar, then home for a little Hedo nookie - friends invited, then off to the airport for our 6am flight!

wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

see ya all when we get back!!!  Should have a story or two to tell.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> 
> 
> Hey what the FUQ??? j/k



dude, you got fuqin dissed.  

**handin ya a fuqin beer** that sucks dude


----------



## kuso (Jun 21, 2002)

NT....have a FUQ`N great time


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2002)

I've had many to drink ... ladies are naked running around my house!  wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

we're outta here in 4 hours!  

NT ... signinng off ...

fuqqing Jamaica ... here comes the Canadian road show!  ha ah


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 22, 2002)

well i didnt think i had to use this thread, but my how things change. my work load has gotten fuqing crazy, i guess when you do good work the word gets out, but 75 hrs/wk is nuts. so i havent workout. fuq that. i was working out in the morn's, way to busy now, so i go to workout at night, i got done with work around 7:30, but WFT, a little sign on the door says, we now have summer hrs from 6 to 7 . give me a fuq'in break. plus they are closed on sundays now.WTF. i have a cousin who is a board member for this commuity center, i have donated money to this place, my membership is around 40 bucks/mnth. ihave asked for a key just to use the wt room. oh we cant do that to do insurance purposes, then give me back my friggin donation you morans.i have helped put on 4 body building shows at this place, i brought in three vendors who sell supps and clothing for the show. where is the fuq'in justice.there is suppose to be a golds gym coming to a town 8 miles from here, gawd i hope it does, i missed way to many workouts these last two weeks. i guess i'll drop some green stuff and by some home equipment, but it doesnt seem right cus the gym is ''one'' block away from my house..''this rant is offficially over, and brought to you by Tank.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 22, 2002)

FUQ!!!!!!!!!


Why the FUQ does every FUQQEN journal look like a FUQQEN chat room?! I don't have time to wade through 5 pages of FUQQEN yakking to get to one FUQQEN day's worth of meals or training!

FUQ  

LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 22, 2002)

FUQ, I'M HORNY!     

DP


----------



## Dero (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You FUQ'N done now?


----------



## kuso (Jun 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



FUQ!!! 

I hope you`re not whining about the modding in that forum


----------



## Fade (Jun 22, 2002)

This beer is counted in my fuqing carbs for the day....is it?


----------



## Dero (Jun 22, 2002)

FUQ do we know!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 24, 2002)

FUQ'n Porn stars......... that' all.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm so fuq'n behind!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

...and we're FUQ'N behind YOU!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

yep, right befuq'n hind you! The line starts here:
take a number. No pushing, unless it's your turn to be pushing..


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Fuq, I wanna go home.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

hey fade-
when you gonna put in the huge out door pool? I will wanna go to your home to!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

party at fade-n-butterfly's house!


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Sounds good to me. Fuq yeah!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 25, 2002)

FUQ yeah!!!  Friday night about 7pm!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Ann's B-day bash!! On Friday. Fuq yeah....again.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

b-day?!?
fuqin' great!
now, if this were only an active duty base...and I could 'borrow' an F-15 for a few hours.....I'd be right down..


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

We're right by Elington Field. Not active duty but what the hell, huh?
Elington


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

great! Now I've got teh fuq'n parking taken care of, all I need to do is get the transportation...
do you think the Air Force would rent out an F-15 for teh evening? I've almost got my private pilot's license...


----------



## Fade (Jun 25, 2002)

Ask nicely and maybe they'll let ya use one.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

It WOULD be for a good fuq'n cause!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Or,if dat does not work...Just take it and leave a note where it was parked...
As if...
Oops, almost forgotFUQ!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

Note reads as follows"
I took your fuq'n plane to get it washed.
It waw fuq'n dirty. I, as a tax payer, and therefore partial owner of this fine piece of military hardware and appalled at it's filthy fuq'n appearance! I'll be back fuq'n later!


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Yup,you FUQ'N got what I had in mind!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

I was just kayaking the Colorado river in both Colorado &  Utah. There was some awesome terrain you would have loved to tear up on the bike. I personally would have preferred a dirt bike, as it was too damn hot to actually work (pedal)..


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

Yes i can just FUQ'N imagine...I have some friends that live in Fruita and they have showed me some pics of the trails on da side of the Colo.River...
AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
One day...I'll just get on a plane,hmmmmm,maybe the one you'll borrow on friday,you wanna do a pick up in Canada?
Just me and my BIKE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

this is MY kind of biking:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

...and...


----------



## Dero (Jun 25, 2002)

NOT FOR MOI!!
FUQ,I'de kill myself on one of those...
I like speed to much!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2002)

that bike was a bit insane...I'm thinking of maybe trading in my sport bike for another dirt bike....or if make some more $$...keep the sport bike and get another dirt bike as well...
a guy cannot have too many toys!

contrary to what women may think....
of course...I'm still single..what  do I know??


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

What the Fuq, I'm done, no more watching other peoples backs here at work. We're making cuts and I try to fuqin look out for people and then they fuqin callin sick 2 days in a row.

FUQ them, time to CMOW (cover my own a$$)

idiots i tell you, time to let them hang themselves. He's inches from getting his final paycheck and doesn't even realize it.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 2, 2002)

OK!  What the FUQ happend since I was here last!  I don't have the FUQin time to read all this so I hope I'm not repeating someone else.

Why the FUQ is it when you talk to someone in the fitness business that they (not all) treat information like it's some kind of FUQin secret!  If it haden't been for W8 I would of been taking my protein (and water) with NOTHING!  I know this sounds stupid, but basically I've been wasting my money!  One of the trainers at the gym that I was talking to knows what supps I'm taking and when I told her what W8 advised she says "Oh yah, you have to take it with something."   WHY THE FUQ DIDN'T YOU TELL ME THAT BEFORE!


----------



## Dero (Jul 2, 2002)

FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQFUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,
...I think you ge da message...
I was suppose to meat with Dino the other day,well I went away from da site for 15 minutes and she show up while I was gone... :cry
 Another time Dino,I hope!!!
Anyway,that was my FUQEN FUQ  contribution...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

FUQin headache!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

HEY!
..oops, keep that down. hey butterfly. Are you drinking enough water?
Taken any fuq'n thing for it?
My throat has been bugging me for about teh past five days. Remember that commercial with teh cute litle girl saying: "It will hurt if I swallow"
(feel free to not pornalize this)
it's like that.
And of course, I left the throat lowzengers at home...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 3, 2002)

Sorry about your sore throat  

My sinuses are bugging me too... I keep taking Sudafed but when it wears off I forget to take more.  Wish I could take my 12-hr Claritin-D but I haven't cleared it with by OB doc yet.

Fade has a REALLY bad headache too... he's at home trying to sleep it off right now.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

I popped a couple cold pills on hte way in, but I hate taking pills. (becomes a bugger when need to take supps)

Oddly, drinking a soda (diet) seems to help ease the discomfort. My water just isn't fuqn getting it!

Well, you two better get better!
How'd your b-day go? How was haunted Houston?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2002)

fuqqin fuq ... we had to come back!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

hey! Welcome back! got pics? Do share!
you went to jamaica, right?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2002)

pics are being collected or film at the photoshop.
you bet ... went to Hedo III in Runaway Bay Jamaica

I have a thread called 'He's back'  ... I think I will post most anything about the holiday there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

just makes ya want to fuqn go back next year, eh?
I am about to put my deposit down for the second trip to Mexico here in a couple weeks.

Didn't want to fuqn come back from that, either!

Do y'all scuba?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 3, 2002)

nope ... just drink and fuqqin party.

we're thinking about going to fuqqin Ibiza ... another incredible party.  We're wherever the party is ... fuq, we only have 355 days till the next Hedo trip.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2002)

damn, I saw a thing on Ibiza on 'Wild On E!'
I wanna go!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> nope ... just drink and fuqqin party.
> 
> we're thinking about going to fuqqin Ibiza ... another incredible party.  We're wherever the party is ... fuq, we only have 355 days till the next Hedo trip.


Oh oh oh... we want to go to Ibeza sooooooo bad!!!!  Want to take that giant bubble bath... in that club... FUQin naked!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

dam, gonna be most expensive...but it sounds like a IM.com road trip coming up!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Oh oh oh... we want to go to Ibeza sooooooo bad!!!!  Want to take that giant bubble bath... in that club...* FUQin naked!!!*



that's the fuqqin spirit!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 9, 2002)

Fuq! I got gas!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> that's the fuqqin spirit!


Be sure to let us know when you guys are going... never know how things may work out and we might actually be able to go!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hope you gotta fuq'n boat to put it in! A BIG boat!


----------



## Dero (Jul 9, 2002)

WT FUQ is going on here???
Had forgotten 'bout it!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

FUCK 

My work got cancelled today cause a huge typhoon was coming................the fucking thing blew out...we got blue sky.....and I don`t get paid!!!!  FUQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2002)

That FUQin SUX Kuso!!!  But would you had rather gone through the Typhoon????

I kind of like it when we get Hurricanes... but they sure make a mess of things.


----------



## dino (Jul 10, 2002)

phoque

phoque

phoque.............................

God, I feel better!


----------



## kuso (Jul 10, 2002)

LOL @ dino 

Butterfly.....I really like the typhoons actually. But the fact that this one blew straigh over AND the place I was supposed to work is just 5min by car has me PISSED......FUQ


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

8:15 and it's still fuqin 90 degrees out.


----------



## Dero (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> phoque
> 
> phoque
> ...


Ha,ha,ha...
Takes a frenchy to write dat!!!
seal


seal


seal....................................


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 8:15 and it's still fuqin 90 degrees out.



8:00 AM following morning.... fuq'n 78 degrees!!


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2002)

Fuq I love da heat!!!
Give me heat or give me snow ...
HEAT BABY,HEAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

This guy wont get the hell out of my office...even if I shut the door, he still comes in to tell me about $hit I don't care about...AND HE STAYS FOR ABOUT 20 MINUTES!!!  

GET THE FUQ OUT OF MY OFFICE SO I CAN READ THE MESSAGE BOARDS!!!!

That feels better...


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

DAMN! i CAN'T GET RID OF THESE FUQQING HICCUPS!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> DAMN! i CAN'T GET RID OF THESE FUQQING HICCUPS!



Oh I know a great FUQ'ing way to get rid of hiccups!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2002)

and what way would that be PB?  Fuq, tell us the secret ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and what way would that be PB?  Fuq, tell us the secret ...



I'll just say this much... each time she hiccups I hit my nose on her FUQ'ing pelvic bone!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

......


----------



## butterfly (Jul 11, 2002)

hehehe


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

Keep the lunchtime beers outta my reach...FUQ!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> ......



Yeah get it sweetie?? If not I'd gladly cum show you


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

Aw TOO LATE! They're gone.....
But next time I will be sure to call ya  J/K


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Aw TOO LATE! They're gone.....
> But next time I will be sure to call ya  J/K



Next time gibe me a call... I can do it over the phone almost as well    he he


----------



## Craft (Jul 11, 2002)

lmfao! Pitboss what a FUQ'in hilarious sig pic(s) you have! 

Too FUQ'in funny!


----------



## Captain (Jul 12, 2002)

To "Coleman's" post on Why American Footballers are Wussies: 

If you are kidding, its all good coleman.

But if you are serious, you are a fuq'in idiot .     

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9021


----------



## Dero (Jul 12, 2002)

HOLY FUQ DA WEATHER HAS BEEN GREAT LATELY!!!
Everybody have a great 
WEEKEND!!!
PARTY ON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 14, 2002)

FUQ ..I just had chocolate......but FUQ


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ ..I just had chocolate......but FUQ




BUTT FUQ?  

Yes Baby, you are FUQQING up your butt! 


DP


----------



## Craft (Jul 15, 2002)

The neighbor is REALLY FUQ'in pissing me off, perhaps today is a good day to argue with that moron.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 15, 2002)

FUQ I hate women!!!


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2002)

Fuq! Are you gay now??


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Fuq! Are you gay now??



FUQ NO!!!!  But I am monogamous with myself!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 15, 2002)

No Fade- he didn't say "he hates FUQING women" 

Although he did linger on the hot male thread for a while.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Fuq! Are you gay now??



what the fuqq????


----------



## mmafiter (Jul 15, 2002)

FUQ, this thread is long!


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> FUQ, this thread is long!



Unlike any-fuqing-thing else of yours.


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

*FUQ #1!!!!!* :  My surgery has been pushed back a fuqing month because the doctor, all of a sudden, HAS to be in Chicago that day.  That's two months away so I know fuqing well it's not an emergency he has to run off to.  So what the fuq happened to "The patient comes first"?   

*FUQ #2!!!!!* : I'm at the end of a FANTASTIC back workout this morning doing barbell rows.  I usually set up in the power rack for these just out of habit.  In the middle of my routine some fuqing nimrod decides to set up a bar to do military presses two feet behind me!!!!   WHAT-THE-FUQ?????  Are you a fuqing idiot or do you like standing that close to my ass?????


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Are you a fuqing idiot or do you like standing that close to my ass?????


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_



Watch it Butt Boy.  Just got a call from Becky and she said the expansion tank came in the mail but it's the wrong one.  Don't make me have to sit on you.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Watch it Butt Boy.  Just got a call from Becky and she said the expansion tank came in the mail but it's the wrong one.  Don't make me have to sit on you.


Hey there E-8 this E-4 was only doing what he was told to do. Not my fault you can't read part numbers to me correctly over the phone!!!!! 

Call me tomorrow and we will get this resolved... maybe


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_Hey there E-8



SCREW THAT!!!!  I'm NOT doing another two years just to sew on E-8!!!!!   (Thanks for the promotion though.  )


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> SCREW THAT!!!!  I'm NOT doing another two years just to sew on E-8!!!!!   (Thanks for the promotion though.  )



What E-7???  That's a limbo rank... do we keep em and promote him or do we leave em and weed em.........


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not giving them the chance to decide.  11 months and counting.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2002)

FUQin headaches!!!  Why do they torture me so!!!


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Jul 16, 2002)

god dammit!

it is not FUQ!!!  it is FAQ!!

FAQ U ALL!!

hehe

(no it is no frquently asked questions!!  so FAQ off!!

hehe

thas my trade mark :d u silly' faq'rs!  

anyways, me done for now.

I started to use it in chat rooms when they would ban u for f**k - so i would say FAQ instead,  hehe

<--- is a rebel now!


----------



## Craft (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQin headaches!!!  Why do they torture me so!!!



I relate to the pain!! 

FUQin back spasms are destroying me!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQin headaches!!!  Why do they torture me so!!!



Butterfly, I'm with ya.. I hate those FUQin headaches.. have fuqin have them for three fuqin days!! FUQ!!!!!


----------



## EarWax (Jul 17, 2002)

FUQin bland oatmeal!


----------



## kuso (Jul 17, 2002)

FUQ......got fuqing hit for tax AGAIN  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 17, 2002)

FUQ I hate it when my calf cramps on me in the middle of the night...  is there anything fuq'n worse than that???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2002)

I hate it when I wake up at 5am when I don't have to get up til 8am all b/c I have to FUQin pee!!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 13, 2002)

FUQ!!!!!!  

I KILLED MY BLENDER!!!!!  
fuq.....


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2002)

FUQ 

I pissed on my belt
Does that happen to anyone else?


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 13, 2002)

Fuq. 

That's it just Fuq


----------



## mmafiter (Aug 13, 2002)

OK! FUUUUUUUUUUUQQQQQQQQQ! To the fat fucks I work with and who train at my gym who seem to feel free to make comments whenever they see me!

Typical scenario;

I walking to the gym with my swiss ball in oder to to some plyomentric work and/or strength training. 

Typical retard at the gym; "Whoa! That's quite the nice beach ball you've got there! What are ya gonna do with that little fairy thing! Ha ha ah"

I generally just look at them and smile all the while I'm thinking to myself; "Well you fat fuck! This right here is one of the many tools I use when training for my athletic goals. You see, rather than sit there with my beer belly hanging out, ogling chicks I don't have a hope in hell of attracting; I actually work out. As a matter of fact, I'm a professional athlete. You know what that means tubby? That means I get paid to do what you can only dream about!

And when I go home and have wild animal sex with a fitness model, you will be jacking off to internet porn. Yep, I'm the big idiot for using a swiss ball. You've got it all figured out."


----------



## mmafiter (Aug 13, 2002)

Another scenario, this time at work;

Usually everyone is cool with me, but there are a few meatheads who I'm convinced are threatened everytime they see me.

Typical idiot; "Hey man, I hear you're like one of those ultimate fightin' guys. You know, ya' don't look like much. Everyone else is afraid of you but I don't think you look that tough." And then the idiot smiles at me waiting for a response.

So here's what I said; "Well slim, I notice you have a hard time getting your ass out of your chair. You seem a little winded. How old are you? 25? Well, I'm 32 years fucking old and look at the difference in our bodies.  As for the fighting thing, yeah I'm a pro fighter but I never, ever advertise it. People just find out, or it slips during a conversation. I don't look like much I know, but ask yourself this. You see all these big huge 250-260lbs guys at work who regularly come to my classes? Why do they keep coming? I'll tell you why, because I routinely hand them thier ass, that's why. And even if I lose once in a while, at least I have the balls to step up and take on anyone. The smart guys see this and understand, they respect that attitude. 

Here, I'll tell you what. Go up to one of my students here, the big guys you think are the shit; and you tell them what you just said to me. I guarantee you they will look at you as if you grew a second head, laugh thier asses off and tell you to go fuck yourself. You know why, because you're an ignorant asshole that's why."

I then invited him out to one of my classes, and of course he's never shown up.

FUQ!


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> And when I go home and have wild animal sex with a fitness model,



Just who the FUQ is this...is it that bitch who keeps hitting on you at work? I'm gonna kick her fuqqin' ass!


----------



## mmafiter (Aug 14, 2002)

Actually as I sit here the day after and look at those posts, I sound like a dick. It's just that I get so tired of stupid people who want to make themselves feel better by trying to bring me down.

It's the same when people see my friends who are huge muscular guys and people immediately assume that they must be juice heads.

I apologize to the forum for my dickish sounding post. 


FUK-ME!


----------



## mmafiter (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> Just who the FUQ is this...is it that bitch who keeps hitting on you at work? I'm gonna kick her fuqqin' ass!



You don't go out for hamburgers, when you have steak at home.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> You don't go out for hamburgers, when you have steak at home.


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

...and you don't need to apologize...you sounded like a dick, but you don't need to apologize for it


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

LOL! You forgot the FUQ


----------



## kuso (Aug 14, 2002)

Opps......FUQ.....BWAHAHAHAHA  LMAO


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 14, 2002)

mmafiter ... I've heard the same thing for many years.  When I was training regularly, it had gotten out that I had achieved black belt status.  I could not believe how many people that that is an advertisement to test their manly hood.  I'm not a big guy, but I am confident in my ability to defend myself.  Most times I would laugh it off ... but to those persistent few who kept on, I did what you did, invite them back to train.  Never seen nor heard from them again.  FUQQIN' meatheads!   And being a boxer during the same time, I recall taking a larger guy to school in the ring.  FUQ, he thought because he was larger and fought in hockey, he could handle the speed and skill at which friends professed I had.  I asked hi mto come down and give it a whirl.  At the time of the offer, he laughed.  But come the end of the 3rd round ... I didn't even have to hit him as he didn't have the fitness to go further.  

MMAFITER ... here's to all those fuqqin meatheads who must test their will on guys like you and I, _fuqq'em!_


----------



## Dero (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> FUQ I hate it when my calf cramps on me in the middle of the night...  is there anything fuq'n worse than that???


Try two FUQQUEN calf cramps...AT DA SAME TIME!!!!!!
That fuquen throws you outta bed,let me tell ya!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Try two FUQQUEN calf cramps...AT DA SAME TIME!!!!!!
> That fuquen throws you outta bed,let me tell ya!!!!!



Fuq yeah that hurts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUQ Part II

Fuq i think I hurt myself... pulled or pulling a muscle in mt forearm. Did it during preacher curls and it's not getting any better   Now what???


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

"Fuq i think I hurt myself... pulled or pulling a muscle in mt forearm. Did it during preacher curls and it's not getting any better  Now what???"

***just switch hands when doing your 'hand to gland combat' techniques!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

It was bad enough, I was fuq'n late getting to the gym to do legs, I got on the rack next to me who was doing shoulder presses.
This guy is a walking sky scraper. About 6'5" or so, 250lbs?
Yeah, there I am working my way back to 275lbs for squatting. I look over and he's military pressing that much.
His last set was @ 315 fuqqing pounds! He was pressing more fuqqing weight over his head with relatively 'little' muscles compared to my 'big'leg muscles.....

Very fuqqin' impressive!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

Even though I have no desire to EVER be that big, it is fuqqin impressive to say the least.  I watched a guy bench 5 plates a side ... the bar was bending in the middle as he almost effortlessly pressed out 7 reps.


----------



## Erilaya (Aug 15, 2002)

Ah my first official FUQ attempt! ~

I am so Fuqqin tired of Hubs not putting out! Maybe if he got his tiny skinny assed buddah bellied self into a training routine instead of working out for a month and then get a cold and not go back for 6 months! Ug I Fuqqin outweigh him.. I have bigger biceps.. and quads.. and a sex drive he cannot fuqqin keep up with.. Why oh Why the fuq did i marry him?? ug.. Cos my heart told me too.. thats why !..but it does not make it easier when after over a week of literally beggin for it every night I am told he's too tired.. telle me to , " go watch some porno honey.. " WTF! gimme a break I am sore enough from rubbin her .... 

yesterday I went to "take It' and he slapped my hand.. again.. what a dumbass.. time to get this man a Dr. appt. .. Viagra is calling his Fuqqin name!  

UG UG UG

Fuq Fuq Fuq Fuq..
I am frustrated!

Okay I feel better now.. sort of.
Thanks for letting me fuqqin vent. 

Eri'


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh fuq! How the hell can he sit there with someone as good looking as you and with the body you have and say fuq no?? Retard! Damn! (I'm willing to help out anytime!) 
Still can't believe that!:


----------



## Fade (Aug 15, 2002)

FUQ....just FUQ!


----------



## kuso (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> FUQ....just FUQ!



I`ve had a few days like that recently


----------



## butterfly (Aug 15, 2002)

FUQin RAIN!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2002)

FUQ!!!  Vacation was GREAT..........................but too fuqin' short.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> Fuq Fuq Fuq Fuq..
> I am frustrated!
> ...





> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Oh fuq! How the hell can he sit there with someone as good looking as you and with the body you have and say fuq no?? Retard! Damn! (I'm willing to help out anytime!)
> Still can't believe that!:




The problem you might have would be the wife ... now me on the other hand ...  ... fuq ya baby!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

"Even though I have no desire to EVER be that big, it is fuqqin impressive to say the least. "
Damn straight! However, relative size being in proportion...I'd like to someday get up 225lbs...but that's still pretty fuq'n heavy...


Damn Eri....I've got the opposite problem. I'm not getting any....only 'cause I ain't with any one....details. However...if I DID have someone..I'm sure it'd be a different story. I'm sure I'd be hearing things along the line sof:
"Get off me, ya fat bastard! I need rest!"


----------



## david (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Ah my first official FUQ attempt! ~
> 
> I am so Fuqqin tired of Hubs not putting out! Maybe if he got his tiny skinny assed buddah bellied self into a training routine instead of working out for a month and then get a cold and not go back for 6 months! Ug I Fuqqin outweigh him.. I have bigger biceps.. and quads.. and a sex drive he cannot fuqqin keep up with.. Why oh Why the fuq did i marry him?? ug.. Cos my heart told me too.. thats why !..but it does not make it easier when after over a week of literally beggin for it every night I am told he's too tired.. telle me to , " go watch some porno honey.. " WTF! gimme a break I am sore enough from rubbin her ....
> ...




Whoa!

That FUQing Crazzee!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey DJD-
thought you bailed, and are on your 'US Tour'


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

My US tour of the Northeast was halted due to a court date!!!!!  I'll be back in Sept. 27 to continue but it made me VERY tired


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 22, 2002)

What the fuq happened david?


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> What the fuq happened david?



Stupid ASS traffic violation!  Don't worry Bigss, I had my friend from Tallahassee (Capital) from Traffic Division write a long assed letter to rectify the situation for me but the crappy thing is I have to personally hand it to the Judge.  <<<yawn>>>  but it is good to be home temporarily!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

FUQin threads on page 10...

Not acceptable... need to be able to say FUQ when the urge cums.


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> need to be able to say FUQ when the urge cums.



 I much prefer to be able TO fuq when the urge cums


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Your right, that's much better...


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

fuq Tom Cruise


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Na, I'd prefer to fuq Ben Affleck...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Or Vin Diesel...


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

I'd like to fuq Brooke Burke


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

she's leaving fuqing wild on.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

She was so fuqin skinny after she had that baby... fuqin not fair!


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

she is just so fuqin hot


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

She IS fuqing hot!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

I agree... she is a lovely sight...

I'd fuq her


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

LOL.....it goes without saying....but Id fuq her too....again, and again, and again..............


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I agree... she is a lovely sight...
> 
> I'd fuq her




now that would be a lovely sight


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> 
> now that would be a lovely sight




Psssst, seyone, you forgot to say fuq....here, I`ll fix it for you. 

now that would be a *fuqqing*  lovely sight


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Think I'll go to bed now... fade's fuqqing waiting for me


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

phew my fuqing bad, won't let it happen again.


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

good fuqin night


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

I bet I know what you`re gonna do......F**  

Nite


----------



## seyone (Sep 4, 2002)

LO fuqin L


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I bet I know what you`re gonna do......F**
> 
> Nite


Stuff that would fill your fuqin dreams for months


----------



## kuso (Sep 4, 2002)

Fuq the dreams....get a camera


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Fuqing kid at the Hotel last night spit his fresh gum on the ground and I Fuq'in stepped in it!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

that fuqin sucks


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Stuff that would fill your fuqin dreams for months



I missed this  fuq'in last night!  Damn, I 'm fuq'in speechless!

Butterfly is too fuq'in awesome!  

She also beat everyone's (post whores) fuq'in ass in post #'s.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Fuq it!  Today is another day!?!??!

Fuq'in all try to beat me!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

fuq I know I have. we are all just waiting for the end of the week when you finally take the overall spot from w8


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh, c'mon now!  That WILL NEVER happen!  

I would never dethrone a Queen from her Kingdom along with the King.  Damn, and he calls himself, "Prince"!!!!!  He should call himself, "King" .  Like "King Harley Race, the Ex-wrestler! "  

Or like, Jerry "The King" Lawler!  Now that's a funny commentator!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuq in hate lost dogs wandering on busy roads in Florida and I fuq in hate careless drivers that hit them!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> She also beat everyone's (post whores) fuq'in ass in post #'s.


FUQin better believe it!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

I am just a part fuqin time post whore.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Fuqin loin chops take too long to cook


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuqin hate to cook


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

just baking them isn't fuqin hard...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

just fuqin time consuming


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuqin hate anything that consumes my precious little free time.


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

a big ass racoon just raided my fuqin trash can.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

that's fuqin funny


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Once when we went camping, a racoon raided our ice chest and ate fade's chocolate covered coffee beans... those critters will eat fuqin anything.


----------



## seyone (Sep 5, 2002)

yeah they are fuqin crazy too. usually I just open the door and they run but sometimes they just stand up like they are looking for a fight.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

LOL


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

now I have to wait for the fukin chops to cool enough to stick in the fridge for tomorrow...


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> FUQin better believe it!!



For the most part!

Tonight, you have some healthy competition


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

Meaning yourself?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Meaning yourself?


I haven't looked at the numbers but I hope so.  We'll see.  I just woke up!  Keep that in mind!!!!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuq in hate insomnia!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2002)

I hate getting up fuqin early


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuqin hate Crystal Light and disgusting Chinese Restaurants!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuqin hate when Coke/Pepsi comes out with a new soda that's not Diet!

Vanilla Coke
Pepsi Blue??


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I hate getting up fuqin early



What is Early?


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I fuq'in hate "bouncing hours"!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2002)

I think I'll start Fuq'in start smokin' in bars with the rest of the Jabroni's!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

um, what's a fuq'n jabroni?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 6, 2002)

I fuq'n hate having the flu when my fuq buddy comes over.. oh I wanted some of him bad... hubs was sleeping as usual.. after all it was his fuq'n 44th birthday today.. I suppose I should go upstairs and give him a good fuq'in surprise.o gee cannot do that.. I did not slip him any Fuq'in Viagra! . UG UG UG.. 

DAMN FUQ'N FRUSTRATING I TELL YA!

Eri' 
( my addition of lewdness for the week.. )


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey stranger!
How's things? That's just to fuqn sad about being sick when sex is involved....
I heard that if you slam some screwdrivers and a couple aspirin...and still go at it....you will feel better!
If you do not believe me, allow me to bring my willing and able young self over to demonstrate


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm so fuq'n horny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

Don't you have live-in girl friend????? How the hell can you be fuq'n horny?????
On a friday fuq'n night, even.....


----------



## dino (Sep 6, 2002)

go buy a fuq'in hot apple pie PB........


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)




----------



## Erilaya (Sep 6, 2002)

hey now.. I was/am the one with the fuq'n prob.. lets not talk about all the opportunity PB has!( I like Dinos option..get a warm pie at da bakery pb..) let me have my moment!!  dammit. this is about MOI'

Burner babydoll.. come here and lemme vent myself with you ..on you.. to you.. yeah.. thats the ticket.. LOL

OYE..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

I am the man of the people. I will do what ever needs to be done to relieve you of this horible pent up pressure that is plagueing you right now.Luckily, I work for a non-profit organization as a volounteer. My specialty is orgasm donor.
Iron clad gurantee, too. If no orgasm given in a timely manner, I will offer my services until the recipient is fully sassified.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 6, 2002)

O a man who gives his all to charity.. I am like buttah now.. come hither young soldier...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

It's not just a job...it's an adventure!
Litle solder! ATTEN-SHUN!
Prepare to mount!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 6, 2002)

Yahoooooo... ride that thar ccowboy umm poke.. Oh Dear... 

its getting warm in here..FUQ!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2002)

Ain't anticipation the fuq'n best? 
i haven't even fuq'n cum over yet......

Um, hun, trust me, it won't be a mere 'poke',but a full on penetration!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

fuq my car for dying on the way to my hockey game.


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

I fuq'n hate TESTS!!!  Esp. when there 560 questions!!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

I love doin' fuq'n 180 + walking lunges!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

yeah 560 questions fuqin sucks


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

Bed sounds real good soon for me!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

its quiet enough already, and you are gonna call it quits early?


----------



## Dero (Sep 9, 2002)

FuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQFuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQfuQ
and BTW...FUQ!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

damn that was alot of fuk but isn't this thread the fuq thread?


----------



## Dero (Sep 9, 2002)

No fuqen way I'm changing all those fuqen "k"s for "q"s!!!


----------



## seyone (Sep 9, 2002)

I can't say I fuqin blame ya.


----------



## Dero (Sep 9, 2002)

What da FUQ!!! 




 fuq


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What da FUQ!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That fuq'n blinded me!


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 10, 2002)

Holy fuq....are ya nuts?


----------



## Dero (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Holy fuq....are ya nuts?


No,not ,just FUQED!!!


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

I don't know if Dero is Fuq'n nuts but W8, that's another Fuq'n beautiful avatar!  God damn girl!  You look again, fuq'n awesome!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

FUQ... burned my tongue on my peas


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUQ... burned my tongue on my peas



That must fuq'n hurt!  (did you use butter)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2002)

no... TP won't let me have butter


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> no... TP won't let me have butter



ooh, that must fuq'n suck!  Aren't you allow to have "I can't believe it's not Butter, though?"


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I don't know if Dero is Fuq'n nuts but W8, that's another Fuq'n beautiful avatar!  God damn girl!  You look again, fuq'n awesome!



awwww fuq yeah!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> no... TP won't let me have butter


What about  Parkay...It's not FUQUEN butter!!!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 10, 2002)

Holy FUQ! I haven't had any SUGAR since 07/07/02.....No wonder my head is all fuqqed up! LOL


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

O FUQ!!

Hubs read a post I was making to Craig about "him" OOPS( he needed to scoot in on the puter this morning to check our online banking,so I minimized my  stuff but he accidently clicked on that one).. he was like Damn.. are you really gonna finish posting that.. and I said listen "hubs" ya know my policy..I give as I get.. and lately you give about NOTHING! so if I wanna vent about your lazy ass I will.. FUQ.. Ug.. now he is not talking to me.although he laughed it off. LOL>. No shiat?? yeah like maybe that will give him a lil reality check.. ya cannot expect to treat me like a mushroom  feed me shiat and keep me in the dark. and then expect me to bloom like a friggin ROSE for you,now can ya?? ug ug ug.. 
okay me and my potty mouth are done... I love this thread I can be as basally distasteful as I desire.. LMFAO!

Toodles..


Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 20, 2002)

he he ... Eri sweetie, you tell him to shape up or you're bringing in the backup!


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> he he ... Eri sweetie, you tell him to shape up or you're bringing in the backup!


you forgot to say "fuq''


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> you forgot to say "fuq''



LOL....nice fuqing catch


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2002)

I do my fuqing best


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 20, 2002)

fuq Eri' ... you tell hubs to fuqqin' clean up the act or you'll be hauling in a younger fuqqin' version to take his fuqqin' spot.  

err, sorry boys


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

It`s alright NT, just don@t let it fuqing happen again


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 20, 2002)

fuq


----------



## kuso (Sep 20, 2002)

LMFuqingAO


----------



## seyone (Sep 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> It`s alright NT, just don@t let it fuqing happen again



LofuqinL


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

You all are FUQQIN Fabulous!!

NT I certainly shall let him know.. I always got a back up!!!  would love to have a new play"fuqqin"mate LOL

Eri'

FUQ IT! He can sleep on the couch!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 20, 2002)

ooohhhh ... if you're having trouble finding a new 'fuqqin' playmate (yeah, like that's an issue for you) - fuqqin' pick me!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I fuq'in hate ear aches!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 20, 2002)

fukin headaches


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I hate when we all fuq'n experience ache pains!


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I also hate fuq'n hearing out of one ear only!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 20, 2002)

I hate all you FUQQIN POST WHORES! ( hee hee.. nah not really but it sounded good.. I am just Fuqqin jealous of such diligence to whoremongering .. so much useless info typed from such great men/women.. giggles snort snort. .. )that was for you dear David..hee hee.. - Duckin * N * Runnin - 

Butterfly----->.. I had a headache from Hell today... FUQ. must be work related stress from a Fuqqin pinhead that is whining about the layout of his fuqqin hydrangeas! give me a Fuqqin break!

( oye had to edit as I spelled F U Q Q I N  incorrectly, how fuqqin stupid was that?? ) 

FUQ

Eri'


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

I fuq'n laugh when Eril' missing all of us post whores!


----------



## Dero (Sep 20, 2002)

FUK!!!
You know dat life really sucks,when the highlight of your fukken day is GOING TO BED!!!!!(to sleep,no not for sex!)


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 25, 2002)

FUQ!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 25, 2002)

wow ... W8 is having a fuqqin bad day.  Hey W8, what the fuq?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 25, 2002)

FUQ! 
I hate getting FUQQIN HATE MAIL from my own MOTHER>. man this woman hates me.. me. her own child.. how sick is that?? all cos I left her RULE .. got out from under her FUQQIN Thumbs! 

FUQ THAT!

I am so angry I cannot even go in the other room with the children cos I don't want them to see me FUQQIN WACKED OUT over it... 

O FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ!!


argh

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I totally understand Eri!!!

I've had many-a-fight with my mom over her wanting to control every Fukin thing in my life!!!

Just let it all out here before you go see your kids!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 25, 2002)

Ah But.. Has you Mother actually tried to suey ou for custody of your kids .. that was my mother.. she tells my kids CRAP and LIES and tries to make her self look the victim.. gee how selfish of me to get married and leave florida to go have a life of my own.. OH that was me.. the fuqqed up one in the family who is the ONLY one that is in a basically HEALTHY relationship.granted he does not give me enough sex but he is awesome at everything else in our lives.. and FUQ HER!! my step-dad follows whatever she says.. How FUQQIN WHOOPED is he.. beyond expression... 

Now she suddenly wants money she says I OWE her.. after 2 years and then tacks on the money she spent to take my son to the doctor while he was visiting her... so now she says she wants it NOW.. gee how silly of me.. I saw the receipts in his suitcase but never did she mention anything about it.. um until NOW.. weeks after they have been home.. WHATEVER.. and then I had sent a note saying.. Happy anniversary to them.. she sends me back...a note that says.... "  NO  FUQQIN  THANKS TO YOU" 

can you belive this.. how ill .. how BITTER!

FUQ

Eri'

Thankyou Ann for listening to me.. sigh.. On the other hand like any child I miss my mum.. At least Hubs mum Loves me.. she is amazing.. in that respect I guess I was lucky enough to have traded up.. and I do believe I got the better end of the Deal!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't understand how a mom could treat her own child like that... I just don't get it!

At least you got that great mom-in-law!!!  and great kids!!! and a great hubby!!!

Sorry about your mom


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

P.S.  always glad to return the favor of listening to your probs!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 25, 2002)

you are a beautiful woman.. again Thanks.. and of course i have to say FUQ in here so .. FUQ all that Bad Karma she brings out in me! UG! UG UG!!

You have a great night there Ann..

I am off to go sing to my children of whom I love UNCONDITIONALLY!


Gonna shake her off and not allow her to rent space in my head.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2002)

Peace, Eri


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

FUKIN HEADACHES


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

FUQ My boss!


----------



## Fade (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you gonna, P?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 26, 2002)

LMAO@ FADE~ 

YA RIGHT!!

I should have said MY FUQIN Boss is driving me nuts!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I bet you would have gotten a fukin raise out of him, P!!!


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

How fuquen low...
Things you have to do for a raise...(Money raise that is)


----------



## david (Sep 26, 2002)

I fuq'in hate not being a post whore (for now!)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> How fuquen low...
> Things you have to do for a raise...(Money raise that is)


uhm... you KNOW I was fukin joking... right?


----------



## Dero (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes I fuqen knew that.I was been sinicall myself!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I still got that fukin headache


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

that fuqin sucks b


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

did you take any fuq'n migrane meds, B?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not bad enough to take the migrane meds... I have taken Motrin though.  It helps lessen the pain but when it starts to wear off the pain comes back.

oh yeah, fuk


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

that fuqn sux, hon!


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

that does fuqin suck. 
are you just trying to get out of sex with fade?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm fukin gettin off now... well the computer that is.

Night


----------



## seyone (Sep 26, 2002)

good fuqin night butterfly


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2002)

"I'm fukin gettin off now... well the computer that is."

**and the other later?

I read somewhere that sex can relieve fuqn headaches!
whoam I to argue with science?


----------



## david (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm fukin gettin off now... well the computer that is.
> 
> Night




I fuq'n laughed at this when I saw it!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2002)

FUQ ... the work week is coming to an end    

  .... seriously, FUQ, let the party begin!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Fuq YEAh...finaaly finished a week of work....WHOOOOOO-FUCKING-HOOOOOO


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

FUQ
FUQUEN rainny day...
Had plans to go riding all day with some friends today,butt NO it had to FUQUEN rain.
Tomorrow,just as bad,thunderstorms in the FUQUEN prediction  
 FUQ  


fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq...


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

I have alot of fuqin work to do


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 29, 2002)

But i am too fuqin lazy to do it


----------



## Dero (Sep 29, 2002)

Yur FUQUEN whoring again...


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

FUQ I'm so hurting. My head hurts, my stomache hurts, my eyes are all fogged up. I hoped taking my fuq'ing contacts out would help.. nope. Oh Fuq!


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 29, 2002)

FUQ I lost $200.00 somewhere last night!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> FUQ I lost $200.00 somewhere last night!!!!!!



Damn, PB-
that's fuqqin' HURTS!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

Here I fuking am!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Here I fuking am!


Fuquen EH Dave!!!
How are you?
Where are you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

me fuqing too!


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

I am in Connecticut.... I had dinner with a few friend's an old High School friend's and whooped it up for about 4 hours!  

I've been going to Powerhouse gym here in CT and it's very different than the S. Florida gym (Gold's)

What's up with you and stuff? (Dero)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

oh sure...don't ask how I am....leave the ol burner out of the loop....


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

You forgot to say FUQ!!!!

Anyway,not much,had some days off and of course it FUQEN rained/raining...
So dat is why I'm whoring here...


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

i'm fuqin having browser problems!

How ya fuqn doin', Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> i'm fuqin having browser problems!
> 
> How ya fuqn doin', Burner?



I'm fuqn peachy, my friend. My browser, is fuqn' slow as molases in january


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

AHh whenever I am lonely I just come over to the FUQ thread.. I FUQQIN hate when the guys at hubs works Girlfriends are so FUQQIN jealous and they gotta fuqqing start dumbass doorknob rumors! I swear I could Fuqqing throttle the lil hoebag that started it.. AND she is soo dumb she does not even know that her man is FUQQING everything that moves in the office!!( just did one of the lil chickies in his office on Friday and EVERYONE knows about it!! ) ! I swear .. and she wants to start fuqqing saying shiat about my life.. FUQ HER and her Whoring Boyfriend is supposed to be umm MANAGER??Whatever happened to discretion you arse!!!  yeah right more like PIMP Manager.. I am just FUQQIN hoping she will say something at my halloween party that is at my house with our nearest and dearest 60 pals that all know each other and All of the them know about her man.. but she has the GALL to even try to mess with me.. O I could stomp her lil ass in a fuqqin heartbeat the lil hypocrite!! 

FUQQIN WORK POLITICS!! I so wish Hubs was higher up in the mangement so I could FRONT her right there with everyone watching.. so I gots to wait and then POUNCE when the time is right or gee one of the hoes her boyfriend is doing will most likely rat him out first... I can hope..

FUQ

Ahh I feel better...

Erilay'a


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

holy fuq!!  Give Eri some room ... and then we can crowd her!   woo hoo


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm so fuqqing TIRED today! I need to go to the gym, but am fuggin' whooped!

Hey Eri-too bad what is happeing,maybe you will get to fuqqing stomp a mudhole in her ass...


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

FUQ...yes she needs  a lesson... a  good old school  fuqqin hard ass lesson.. seriously How DUMB can she be.. OH that FUQQIN DUMB?? hell yes!!!

Thanks Burner ya got my back right?? 

NT .. I love being in a crowd.. we can play kick the cynthia.instead of kick the can...

FUQ'Em

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

O yeah HEY DJD.. You are Fuqqin Missed! hugs buddy..

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

you betcha!
I've got yer fuqin back, front, side, top bottom...
Oh, for the dumb ditz? I don't think you;d need any fuqn' help...I think I'd have to fuqn' pull you off her.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> *NT .. I love being in a crowd.. *



We love that you love to be *IN* a crowd.  We'll fuqq'en have to work on that ... he he


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

FUQ unfortunately I have gone to anger management and can control myself nowadays.. but man o man .. back in the day I would have done some serious business by now.. NOW I am REFORMED.. at least I can write about it all I FUQQIN wanna! I half hope that she bites herself in the ass!  

so um what other games can we play in a crowd.. Like.. umm spin the bottle??

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 30, 2002)

hit the lights ... then play 'guess your neighbour' ... no talking or hands allowed ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

hon...he she can biter her own ass...I wanna fuqn meet her....
now, if you can biter your ass, I will forget I even metioned ol what's her fuqqn name.

NT-
I like the sound of tha fuqqn game!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

GUESS YOUR NEIGHBOR! LOVE IT!! I wanna use that at the halloweenie partay.. sounds to good to FUQQIN pass up! 

FUQQIN YEAH!

NT gotta use  FUQ

so fuqqin do it right..LOL

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

my fuqq'n network is CRAWLING! I might as well have a 24 buad modem...probably be faster.

I just found out today is my parent's 37th anniversary...I um...fuqqin forgot it. Need to do a bit of quick thinking here....


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

baby Your FUQQED now! damn.. hmm flowers is a good start get your arse on da phone to FTDsending over 37 fuqqin roses.. !! then .. umm you best be on the phone to say  CONGRATS.. and then you better think of something else to make up for being so FUQQIN Late!

Hugs tho sorry your in a bind..

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

My father just called here returning my fuqqin call and said they were on the way out the door to go to dinner w/friends. They will be gone when I got off work. I will just go find some fuqqin' flowers and take them out to the house with some fuqqin card.
I am bbq'ing steaks for them on thursday.


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

ahh redemption.. make sure you have a cake .. that says happy 37th.. that is always a nice touch .. LOL. glad you are off the hook though.. 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

they fuqqin LOVE me!
Hey...to know me is to love me....
Hi eri...my name is Mike. Wanna be my friend?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

Mike you ARE my friend.. my close intimate friend.. wish it was closer tho... 
Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

and umm ,my name is Erilay'a Magdelena ( some call me Eri' or plain ole Maggie )


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Mike you ARE my friend.. my close intimate friend.. wish it was closer tho...
> Eri'



sharing the same fuqqin thoughts here!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

Great Fuqqin Minds Think alike!! 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

abso-fuq-ing-loutely!

I feel a road trip cumming on!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 30, 2002)

ROAD TRIP ROAD TRIP ROAD TRIP!! .. Cum on over! 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2002)

wahoo!
show the fuqin sights, both day and night!


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2002)

On your right you have the famous Ann of Green Gable house and on your left is where Anne got FUQED for the first time.
Further down da road is where she got FUQED agaain and again and again!!!What a trooper DAT LITTLE ANN!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2002)

Sorry to break in on your little fuq here.
Working out yesterday with my new training partner (younger fella 21) His girlfreind (Mel, quite the hottie) came to work out with my younger brothers wife (Holly).
Anyway its her first workout so Holly's showin Mel how to do squats in the smith and then they were doin lunges in the smith (good girls)
Anyway this guy who we've been freinds with that we meet up the gym come up to me and says "how long's that fuqqin slut gonna be on that machine?"
Im like "i beg your pardon?"
"she been fuqqin around on that machine for ages"
Me "you do realise thats his misses dont you"
him"ahhh i dont give a fuq"
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr FUQ i wanted to smash his teeth into the back of his throat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Not only is Mel one of the nicest people i know, she's a virgin!! And this prick calls her a slut!!!
What a fuqqin asshole  There's still room for a brawl here i think


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 4, 2002)

I feel like FUQQING shit


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey W8 Sorry to hear you feel like shit

FUQ huh??

Eri'

Feel better soon


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

FUQ yes...
Hope you get better!!!
SOON!!!!!
Hi Eri'!!!FUQEN EH!!!
 to both of yas!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 4, 2002)

FUQ ya Dero baby! howz it going?? you fuqqin having a good one to eh //Yah and Youze.. makes me fuqqin nutz how they use that here in the maritimes.. that and they give directions in cans ees.. yahz you go all the way down the road as far as YA CAN SEE and then turn left.. then you go right and go as far as YA CAN SEE.. LOL

cracks me FUQQIN up!

lol
Eri'


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I feel like FUQQING shit


Me to W8, and I have to work 12 hour shift.......Fuqqing strep throat.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

fukin tired


----------



## Craft (Oct 4, 2002)

Fuq, I'm tired as well.


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

FUQ...NOt me!!!I'm wide awake!!!
Que FUQEN PASSA!!!!!!!!?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

fukin ce qui


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

N'est pas ici,est la!!!

Oops,le phoque...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

bon


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> bonFUQ


He,he...I'll help.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

merci, mon petit chou de Bruxelles


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> merci, mon petit chou FUQ!!!  de Bruxelles


Bienvenue ma rose des champs...PHOQUE


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

oh oui, PHOQUE


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

FUQ,Maintenant ????


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

I burned my fuqin leg.


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

There we FUQEN GO AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I burned my fuqin leg.


How the FUQ di you do dat?How is it BAD?


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

It fuqin hurts. the burn on my leg is about 3''X4''  and then there is one on my abdomen that is pretty ugly too.  they are both 2nd degree


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

Cook food not yourself


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Le non, fade a blessé son genou


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> It fuqin hurts. the burn on my leg is about 3''X4''  and then there is one on my abdomen that is pretty ugly too.  they are both 2nd degree


what the FUQ happended?????


Fade you also forgot FUQ!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Le non, fade a blessé son genou


Fuq...
Quoi??? Fade c'est blesse le genou aussi??????


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Cook food not yourself



thats what I was trying to do actually 
I had a stock pot sitting on the stove and some how fell off. I tried to stop it to no avail. the contents spilled all over me but only burned me in two spots. I actually got out of it pretty lucky.
oh and fuq


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Sorry, to hear dat!!!
FUQ!!!OUCH!!!


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

Yea it fuqin sucks but i'll live.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

You are lucky S... 

Once when my baby bro was a toddler my mom was trying to move a boiling pot of water from the stove to the sink... the dish towel caught fire on the gas burner... so my mom let it burn her hand rather than drop it and take the chance of letting my baby bro get hurt.  What a mom!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Fukin Oui


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

fuq, sounds like you have a great mom.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Il inquiète fade quand nous parlons français et non anglais.

Telle est la vie!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Think I'm going to go to sleep now.

bonne nuit!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

Baisez-vous


----------



## Fade (Oct 4, 2002)

Fuqin translator


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

Right back at you honey


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

damn French


----------



## butterfly (Oct 4, 2002)

I believe that should have been...

Fukin French


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

opps sorry Fuqin French


----------



## Dero (Oct 4, 2002)

Holly FUQ...Lili is a FUQEN BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

yo, dero! How the fuq' you doin'?


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Doing FUQEN alright...Thanks...
 
Man she was pissed off, lots of hot air she is that Lili!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

The WHORECANE that blew over last night!!!
The one that was in Texas on tuesday...


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> The WHORECANE that blew over last night!!!
> The one that was in Texas on tuesday...


Oops FUQ...




HI ERI'


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

HI DERO!! Your FUQQIN Fabulous Made my fuqqin day babycakes.. 

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

GOOOOOOOD!!!
Glad to fuqen hear that...
anything else I can do ?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> GOOOOOOOD!!!
> Glad to fuqen hear that...
> anything else I can do ?



you could fly down here and wash my fuqqin car for me if that is an open ivitaion...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

hey eri!
Your new avi is makin my fuqqin mornng!


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> you could fly down here and wash my fuqqin car for me if that is an open ivitaion...


FUQ off,get your own slave!!!
Plus I don't do cars!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

thanks Dero.. You can get on a fuqqin plane and cum do me! but since that is not an option just keep being your fuqqing awesome  sexy french self! 

Burner Darlin.. I would love ot show you more than my avi.. LOL.. I had to squish it a bit to get it to fit LOL.. hee hee.. 

Ya'll know how to make a girl feel mighty fine on a windy( 100kmph winds and Rainy day) 

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

FUQ,Lili is at your doorstep...?
Man,she was a bitch last night!!!!
Hope she does not do any damages to your gardens...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

are you saying that you are fuqqin cold? I've got a cure for that..

Dero---I didn't want you to wax it...just WASH it! It's not like i am asking that much...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

I dunno if its from Lilli? did she move that fast? I don't watch t.v so I have no idea.. gee maybe I will put on the weather channel.. do'h,although , I don't think she would have gotten up here so soon or be so strong.. I think we have a ridge of pressure of warm and cold meeting near the island.. its nasty though but warm out 19c today.. I had my screen door open and BAM the wind took it right off the frame damn now I have to have that fixed had to have a few of the boys run out in the field to go get the fuqqer LOL

anyway.. I am not sure where this weather is coming from

FUQ Me! 

giggles

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> are you saying that you are fuqqin cold? I've got a cure for that..
> 
> Dero---I didn't want you to wax it...just WASH it! It's not like i am asking that much...


Psssssssssssst!!!!!
Burner!!
 I DON'T DO CARS!!!!!! 


 You deef?????


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

Not sure about deef but persistant he sure is!! gotta love a man who is a Do'er..LOL

eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Psssssssssssst!!!!!
> Burner!!
> ...




I'm thinking of buying a truck. Now get down here!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> 
> FUQ Me!
> ...



is that a fuqin invitation?


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Not sure about deef but persistant he sure is!! gotta love a man who is a Do'er..LOL
> 
> eri'


Me do'er here and do'er there...
 
Now why does he want me to go there and wash whatever vehicule he has...?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

well, buddy, if you remember, you asked if therte was anything you could do...my vehicle needs washed...


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

Oh BUDDY!!!Whose post was that???Was I talking to you??????????????????????????????????



Ok Let's clarify sumthing,I was talking to Eri'...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

ya, i kow, but I thought I'd give it a try...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

Definantly an FUQQIN INVITATION.. [scratches head thinks o fway to get where the frenchie is].. hiccup hiccup.. lol

smiles
Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

waht about this lonely, semi-sex starved Yankee?!?!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

Burner baby.. I offer and offer to you .. I know a poem  but I will change it a bit to fit in here.... "Fuq me now.Fuq me soft or fuq me long and hard.. but you don't have to fuq me forever.. really ya don't But damnit wouldn't it be something if you did.. ahh to fuq!

sheesh I like this version much better than the sappy lovey version I have been reading over and over.. FUQ how silly of me to have not thought of it this way originally..LOL

Smiles & Smooches to you Burner (winks)

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2002)

now, that's much fuqin' better!
you are a poet!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 5, 2002)

Dero,

J'aime particulièrement quand vous m'envoyez ces notes douces.


  ( eek I think I missed a few adjoining verbs or such in there ug ug ug .. but I am hoping you know what I mean.. LOL ) 

AHH FUQ!!!

LoL

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Dero,
> 
> J'aime particulièrement quand vous m'envoyez ces notes douces.
> ...


No FUQQEN verbs missing!!!You can say "tu "instead of "vous " though,why be formal????


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

Well today I meet up with a couple FUQ'in friends that I haven't seen for awhile for lunch, he's a good close friend of mine, but she(his wife) is such a BITCH. FUQ this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

Eh!!!FUQ her!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

Well that's how I feel, I'm looking at this lunch date as me getting a chance to see a long time friend of mine.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

right fuqqin on!

bros before ho's, eh?


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

In this case, that's FUQQIN right Burner!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

YO Burner I thought you siad you would be MY ho! LOL 

Craft, I do hope you have a good time "try" and phaze her out.. I hate when woman are fuqqin bitches especially when thier men have friends around. fuqqin embaressing for us other women that don't have so many hang ups!! friggin eh.. 

enjoy your visit..

FUQ

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

FUQ!!!
Well,err...not all the time. 
If yaz know what I mean!!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Eri, and you know, its not like I just plain think this woman is a BITCH, but it's truly been years of her crap. I usually try to give ppl the time of day, but not any longer with her!

FUQ....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

hey eri!
I'm yer #1 fuqin man ho!\
When ya gonna let me prove that?!?!?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

O craft I am hearing you.. I tend to give people more than one chance to possibly rectify those moments of Absolute STUPIDITY!! but usually they end up making bigger asses of themselves.. Wither way hon I sure hope that it is bareable enought that you get to enjoy your bud! 

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

BURNER!! get your ass over here then and stop teasing me! I don't need no flowers or candy.. just some serious no strings attached ACTION! hee hee.. gee that sounds real good.. a bit floozy ,but good nontheless..


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

ok, I've got to run, get myself a starbucks then meet up with my bud and the BITCH. FUQ.

Talk with you all later. Have a good FUQ'ing sunday!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

later craft!
HAve a double esspresso for me..I'm fuqing DYING in here today!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

hey eri!
Keep up wiht that irrefusable offer..and I'm gonna have to do fuqin ROAD trip next Spring!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

road trip road trip ! ( get the FUQQIN HINT!!) 

hee hee sheesh man takes you forever to catch on huh??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

just dealing with my fuqqin finances.....besids...just building the anticipation!


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

how the fuq is everyone?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 6, 2002)

FUQQIN MISSIN YOU!!
How you doing??\

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 6, 2002)

wore the fuq out!


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FUQQIN MISSIN YOU!!
> How you doing??\
> 
> Eri'



I got FUQ'N sick!  Nursing a Cold right now!  Want to go BACK to the BEACH Right FUQ'N NOW!


----------



## Craft (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> how the fuq is everyone?



I'm FUQin great, thanks for asking. How the FUQ are you?


----------



## Dero (Oct 6, 2002)

FUQQEN EH!!!!
DAVE!!!!!Go in da sauna!!!
Sweat it out dude!!!
I'm alright...Thanks.


----------



## david (Oct 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FUQQEN EH!!!!
> DAVE!!!!!Go in da sauna!!!
> Sweat it out dude!!!
> I'm alright...Thanks.




I wish I could but where I am currently at, there is NO sauna!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 7, 2002)

fuq ... no sauna?  That fuqqin' sucks!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

no one has had a fuqqin' bad day?  wtf??


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

GEE NT!! wishing a FUQING BAD DAY ON PEOPLE.. WTF is with that.. I should PM you a spanking you fuqqing post whore.. your just trying to rack up posts aren't ya.. admit it.. LOL

( eri' ducking and running... )

DAVE Baby! I am so sorry you got sick all that travel and change of climate will do that to ya.. need to get home to the sun and vitamen C and post whorrin!!

Hugs Feel better soon!!!

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

fuq Eri!  how dare you call me a post whore ... 

Now ... if you want to personally administer that fuqqin' spankin', then this post is very much worth it.  

I just can't believe that all is well in the fuqqin world today!   If so, then I'd be the first to say .... EXCELLENT!

NT wishes to apologize to all the IM folks.  NT hopes that you are having a FUQQ'in EXCELLENT day


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

It's a FINE FUQUEN DAY thank you!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

well that is fuquen excellent to hear!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

No fuqen problems...It's just one of those perfect day!!!
Worked this morning and the next working day is TUESDAY of next week...
FUQQEN EH!!! 
Life is fuqqen A OK!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

FUQ. Someone made me eat a piece of pizza here at work. I'm so mad.


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> FUQ. Someone made me eat a piece of pizza here at work. I'm so mad.


What?They had a fuqqen gun to your head????????????????


























Pssssssst,FADE,was it good?


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

No...no gun, but they did walk by my cube with a slice. Which caused me to search for the location where the slice originated. When I arrived...someone said "Help yourself" I couldn't resist it was like I was being forced to partake of the hellish feast of fat and cheese and bread and pepperoni! oh God!!  


Aaah fuq it. It was good.


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Fuqqen


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

fuqqen evil people in this world!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Fuqqen devil worshippers with their pizza rituals!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

hey now .. You guys are fuqed up! argh.. Fade.. You enjoy that fuqqin piece of  fatfood.. and um make sure B knows about it!!! lol


This weekend is going to be hellish on my food intakes.. FUQ.. its my wedding anniversary(saturday) AND we are having a football bbq party on our poperty (on sunday) but the rule is that one team has to take off their shirts.. lets hope its not my hubs team.. men with bellies that look FUQQIN 9 months preggo.. FUQ and they pick on us woman and talk dirt about us for having the not so perfect bods when they look like they do.. FUQ them.at least my arse is on the treadmill while they chug thier coronas! . I hate that shiat.. Hubs doesn't do it he knows how hard I work out but man o man why do men think its okay to look like flabby floppy whales when they have the audacity to nit pick on us.. FUQ

LOL

AHh this always feels so carthartic.

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ... why do men think its okay to look like flabby floppy whales when they have the audacity to nit pick on us.. FUQ
> 
> Eri'



I agree ... why do men get to get fuqq'en fat and then think they can judge others.  Fuq!  Nice rant Eri!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

HOLY FUQ!!!
Any pics of this football game????
Need to see pics,if it's your team that is skins!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> I agree ... why do men get to get fuqq'en fat and then think they can judge others.  Fuq!  Nice rant Eri!!



"MOST fuqqen PEOPLE"that DO NOT take care of themselves think it's a natural phenomena to blimp out...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

I will have a sports bra on and a whole lotta support on underneath that for sure!! fuq! 

LOL
Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I will have a sports bra on and a whole lotta support on underneath that for sure!! fuq!
> 
> LOL
> Eri'


Oh,fuqq!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> "MOST fuqqen PEOPLE"that DO NOT take care of themselves think it's a natural phenomena to blimp out...



 fuqqin'


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

FUQ now.. I have a set of 34dd's that is painful to just run around playing football without the proper support!! I gotta fuqqing support My own team LOL

Eri'


----------



## kuso (Oct 8, 2002)

Fuq it`s early


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

kuso aren't you supposed to be fuqqin making japan kitten free..ACK...ya know I am on the board of a CAT charity!(really)! I own 9 lil pussies!! so fuqqin stop it!! kitties have a right to life too.. go kill a puppy ..smiles.. 

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FUQ now.. I have a set of 34dd's that is painful to just run around playing football without the proper support!! I gotta fuqqing support My own team LOL
> 
> Eri'


Sorry,butt is that what you call your 34dd's set
 "Your own fuqqen team"


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

FUQ YES!! lol .. in this instance I certainly shall..

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Fuq it`s early


Oh fuqqen sorry...did we wake you up?


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

34dds? I don't believe you...prove it.


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FUQ YES!! lol .. in this instance I certainly shall..
> 
> Eri'


Go TEAM GO!!!
Need more mmmmmmmmmORAL support?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

I have proven it.. I showed em in my pics.. and well,... a few of our near and dear IM Men have seen a few .. umm that are I hope willing to vouch for me ..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 8, 2002)

uuummmmm fuq yeah!!!  34dd's .... and they are scrumshish ...


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Go TEAM GO!!!
> Need more mmmmmmmmmORAL support?


Ooooops,FUQ!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks NT! I appreciate the back up I wil have to treat ya with another pic real soon just for that! Glad you liked em I remember my email you sent me after ya saw that particular photo..FUQ YA!!

Eri'


----------



## Duncan (Oct 8, 2002)

I just sat on my balls, fuq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I have proven it.. I showed em in my pics.. and well,... a few of our near and dear IM Men have seen a few


Not fuqqin fair not fuqqin fair


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

PHOTO????????
PARTICULAR??????????
Hmmmm,fuqqen


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Not fair notFUQQEN  fair


Oops!!!Fuq!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Fukin raining again... two hurricanes come by and nothing... now it decides to rain


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

And I have to fuqqin drive to the other side of town in it.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Oh Princess!!!  Is it raining over there???


----------



## Fade (Oct 8, 2002)

By love. See you tonight


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

She says it isn't...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 8, 2002)

Aww B! how sweet your man calls you LOVE !thats Fuqqin Beautiful!! lately my hubs has been calling me babybeefcakes!WTFUQ! ug ug ug.. your a lucky woman !! for sure! 

Be safe in the fuqin rain ya'll


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

He also calls me his heart  

Hot Bod, smart & he treats me well... what more could a fukin girl want


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

How about a fuqin real man!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

Why THANK YOU IT!!!
Thanx for the Fuqqen intro!!!
What a budd,friends like you are hard to find!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

I don't know... you guys have a BIG fukin act to follow... can you hang???


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

No problem Dero, had to get my input in on the mushy crap.


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't know... you guys have a BIG fukin act to follow... can you hang???


How fuqqen long?????


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

No fuqin details!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

Length is important... but so is fukin girth


----------



## butterfly (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> No fuqin details!


We already did that thread months ago, anyway


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

fuqin perverts


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

and I wasn't fuqin here!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 8, 2002)

I think you were riding your fuqqen bike in da mountains or sumthing!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Thanks NT! I appreciate the back up I wil have to treat ya with another pic real soon just for that! Glad you liked em I remember my email you sent me after ya saw that particular photo..FUQ YA!!
> 
> Eri'



hey...I can confirm that too!
She is fuqin incredible!

(do i get another one? puh-lease??)


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> 
> (do i get another one? puh-lease??)


Another? I never even fuqqin got one.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

Fade ... WTF?  You have a beautiful woman you get to see fully naked everyday!  Fuq'in yeah!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Another? I never even fuqqin got one.




I've got mad squabbles, buddy!
(plus, you go home to Butterfly EVERYDAY!)
So......
STFU!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

FUQ!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fade ... WTF?  You have a beautiful woman you get to see fully naked everyday!  Fuq'in yeah!


Duh. I'm just fuqin with her.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

... you forgot to say fuq duh!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

He ALWAYS fuqqen does dat!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... you forgot to say fuq duh!


The word "fuqin" is in there. 




dork


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> The word "fuqin" is in there.
> 
> ...



awwww ... fuq!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

FUQ rain

FUQ this job

FUQ the bitch that gets away with EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 9, 2002)

WHOAA B!!

FUQ RAIN~ I agree!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah ... fuq that bitch!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

You pissed?Holy FUQ!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq!


FUKIN EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Fuqity fuq fuq


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

Fade,   I Would not send ya one I cannot compete with the gorgeous woman you already got.. we all know that.. so why fuqqing make myself feel bad  by sending you something you get to see in true glory everyday.. ( big smile.. ) so STOP fuqqing with me! hee hee.. 

Ann!! lets go Bitch Slap her!!! ready??

Burner... I will send ya a new one when I take new ones in November.

FUQ the small shiat.. !

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Fade,   I Would not send ya one I cannot compete with the gorgeous woman you already got.. we all know that.. so why fuqqing make myself feel bad  by sending you something you get to see in true glory everyday.. ( big smile.. ) so STOP fuqqing with me! hee hee..
> 
> Ann!! lets go Bitch Slap her!!! ready??


Thanks...

and absoFUKINlutely!!!!!

Glad you got my back


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

who is everyone so fukinf pissed at?


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Fade,   I Would not send ya one I cannot compete with the gorgeous woman you already got.. we all know that.. so why fuqqing make myself feel bad  by sending you something you get to see in true glory everyday.. ( big smile.. ) so STOP fuqqing with me! hee hee..


  Where's my pics?   


I like fuqqin with people.


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> who is everyone so fukinf pissed at?


I'm not "fukinf" pissed at anyone.


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

fuq off....I@m operting on 1.5 hours sleep here


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> who is everyone so fukinf pissed at?



The "FUQIN bitch that gets away with EVERYTHING!!!!"


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

eh? WTFuq?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2002)

fuq right...that's her!


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

She gets away with everything Kuso. Don't you realize that?? Fuq


----------



## ZECH (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> eh? WTFuq?


Read back a few posts......


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

fuq that....way too much trouble today !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah, geez, kuso...wtfuq?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

Fuqin Kuzo


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah, fuq that biatch!
Mayber her car will break down on her way home and she will have to fuqn walk in the rain!
Then, B will drive ber her...instead of offering to help...she veers her fuqqin car into the puddle and soak her even more....


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Lazy Aussie


----------



## kuso (Oct 9, 2002)

soory guy`s...my sense of humour is ZERO right now


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh.....you forgot to say Fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> soory guy`s...my sense of humour is ZERO right now




ohhh, now sing along...:

It's time to fuq with kuso...it's time to fuq with kuso.....


Besides...you didn't say FUQ!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

I wouldn't FUQ with Kuso, he's liable to snap......









FUQ, dats gotta hurt.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Limp dick limp dick


----------



## irontime (Oct 9, 2002)

FuQ ya ALL!!
I love you guys.


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Love you guys??? You take X too.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

Must've


----------



## Fade (Oct 9, 2002)

Fuq


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

oh yeah... fuck


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

well I guess he ain't trying to fuqqin love me and Ann.. just YOU GUYS>> lol

Eri'


Fuqqin Crazy!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

Fade-n-Butterfly, ain't y'alls day almost hte fuq over?

home, dinner, little tv (whatever) put kids to bed....jacuzzi?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

ahh now that sounds fuqqin sweet I have a lil  thingy I put into the tub to make it like a jacuzzi but my tub is the avg  run of the mill factory size ug ug ug so not gonna be tubbing with anyone anytime soon LOL.. I hope you and fade have a lovely romantic night together.. awww now that is just so fuqqin beautifull Two fuqqin gorgeous people in a tub.. bubbles.. music.. wine.. Oh FUQ is it hot in here?? lol

FUQ work... go HOME!!

smiles


FUQ,, hubs is out for the night .. gone to play billards in his billards league.. how fuqqin manly....sigh.. every wednesday night .. ahh I have umm you guys n gals to hang out with at least.. fuqqin lonely at my house tonight.

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sure there will be some post whores here to keep you company later, Eri.  I'll be in that bubble bath


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2002)

"I have a lil  thingy I put into the tub to make it like a "

me too..it's calle my BUTT after I've eaten beans or something....



home alone, eh? Too bad the ol' F-15 is in the shop....almost could have flown on up to play our own version of billards...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 9, 2002)

oh fuq yeah.. 8 ball. so I need um.. You and 3 friends to make it a game right.. ?? 2- 4- 6 - 8 .. balls.. LOL

hee hee

Eri'


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 9, 2002)

TM FUQIN I


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

I FUQ'N loved my day today!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

Fuq i'm bored


----------



## david (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm going to Fuq'n posts some pictures!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

FUQ yeah,I'll go 'n check them out!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

me fuq'n too


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Poor Fuqin me!  I'm at fuqin work and I can't look at DJD's fuqin pics!


----------



## Dero (Oct 9, 2002)

Yo Lean...
We'll tell ya what the FUQ they are all about!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Thank's a fuqin lot!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

i needa find the fuq'n things where are they?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

In the FUQin pornal area, where else!  FUQIN DUH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

fuq is that the one where you have to pay 5 fuqin dollars?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

You bet your fuqin ass!  SO, Get a fuqin job and pay your fuqin $5 and look at all the fuqin pics you fuqin want!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

FUQ!! I hate fuqin work! is it worth the fuqin 5 bucks?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

YES it's FUQIN worth it! 

(that and it helps our FUQIN leader pay for this FUQIN site)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

fuq i'll send 20$ just to be nice


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Prince will FUQIN love that!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

now where the fuq is my money and that adress


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Poor FUQin Crash, can't find his FUQin money.  Maybe it's with your FUQin job!  Oh yah, what FUQin job???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

Fuq theres always some detail when it comes to money


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

FUQ!  You could always sell what's left of you parents FUQin truck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

i could get a good fuqin 30cents for it


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Now you're only $4.70 away from the FUQin adult forum!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

fuq i bet i can find 25cents in the sofa


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Now you've got the FUQin idea!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

FUQ i needa get 20$ i spend more time here than any other place or with any fuqin girl


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

Get a fuqin job with fuqin computers!  FUQ!  you spend enough time on one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

I should be a mod!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> I should be a mod!



Of what?  Driving school?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2002)

hahah driving tips from crashman


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahah driving tips from crashman



what...as in tips on what NOT to do??


----------



## Fade (Oct 10, 2002)

1. Do not flip SUV.
2. Do not....


Fuq


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Love you guys??? You take X too.



fuqqin yeah!!


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2002)

I FUQN love to be HOME again


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Here it is!!!

Damn FUKIN headaches


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

got the fukin hiccups, too


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

it's my fuqqin birthday, and so far, no one at work know is ... only 2 more hours and I'm gone!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

See... that's what you get for not putting your b-day in your fukin profile


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

it's fuqqin going to plan ...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 16, 2002)

Fukin hiccups... I've had them twice today


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

those are the fuqin worst when your out drinkin.!!!!!

hope ya get rid of em quick


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

Too much FUQ'in coffee today!


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh,that's why you wanted to get into a fuquen fight!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

lol FUQ'in rights biotch!


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> lol FUQ'in rights biotch!


You not a fuquen 'merican yet?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

fuq i'm lost


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> You not a fuquen 'merican yet?



Not FUQ'in yet, but soon I'll be.


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fuq i'm lost


Well you go right untill you can't,then you go left over da hill,then you crawl under the fence(watch out fo rthe barb wire),and after yu are on the other side of the FUQEN fence,run like mad 'cus the bull is after your butt!!!

   ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

fuq i can't wear red then?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 16, 2002)

HAPPY FUQIN BIRTHDAY STEPHEN!!!

Eri'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

FUQ! i missed friends!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

fuq it's wesnesday not thursday


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi Eri! how the FUQ are ya?


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Fuq...
Eri' long time no yak...
Who's Stephen???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

happy fuq'n birthday to steph....BTW who's steph?


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

May it is NT????? Happy fuqqing Birthday to ay


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 16, 2002)

fuq i thought it said stephine  my bad


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 16, 2002)

you are all fuqqed! 

I am fuqqin fine and dandy just came on to cum see you boyz.. I was off to bed but had to be nosey on the fuqqin thread as usual.. and yes NT is Stephen! ha ha .. 

smiles all!

FUQ its only wednesday.. 

ug

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Put your glasses on!!!
Fuq!


----------



## Dero (Oct 16, 2002)

Fuq,you can be nosey anytime!!!


----------



## Craft (Oct 16, 2002)

I FUQ'in AGREE!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Hello!  Where the FUQ is everyone???

FUQ I hate answering my own questions!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

LOfuqingL

Everyone went quite suddenly


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

do you think we fuqin scared em?


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Your fuqing ugly mug may well have


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

FUQ!  Probo-fuqin-ly!  I fuqin hate it when that happens!


PS - I said WE you fuqin looser!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I said WE you fuqin looser!



FUQ...must have missed that bit


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

You missed it on FUQIN purpose!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

Fuq.....busted eh? 

BTW...we seem to be the only two whore left here


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

I fuqin noticed that, and I've got to go soon.  So that leaves you to Fuqin whore all by yourself!

Go you Fuqin post whore you!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL....fuq...sounds like HEAPS  of fun 

Guess I may have to/.................work!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

FUQ - me too.  Oh yah, that's where I am.


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL....fuq....what do they actually expect us to WORK for our money? Jeesus....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

Next thing you know the'll want us to fuqin work overtime!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

FUQ THAT,,,,not happening.....not without lotsa extra money anyway


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 16, 2002)

FUQ! I've gotta go!  See you later Buddy!  FUQ I hate leaving!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

fuq! I`m alone 

l8tr buddy!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 17, 2002)

OH FUQ  why are men ?? ............MEN??
I wrote this last night but forgot to hit submit.. ug ug ug.. anyway here it is.. 


Hubs is a mental fuqqin sports fanatic.. ( i.e he and his fantasy leagues...) tonight was his Hockey fantasy league draft.oo oo all done via the internet now.. at least its a step up from his other drafts where he walks around the house with his headPhone telephone on and talks like he is on wallstreet making the deal of the century!! FUQ).. o man.. and he has baseball and football fantasy leagues too.. hundreds of dollars and he MUST be apart of them I think that the requirement to play( ha ha ) on a fantasy league is that you must be at least PHYSICALLY FIT or have had actually played the sport itself not just having seen it on T.V!! dang.. if my man spent as much time in the gym as he does doing this he would be ARNOLD !! lol..ack but I love him anyway!!) 

Then he had his billards league tonight after the draft.. whoo hoo a big athletic event that was... its now midnight and he came home a bit snickered.. not much but it cracks me up to no end.. I have to take a few shots at him ya know ...its fun!! darn it.. gives me something to look forward to on Wednesday nights other than TAPING his shows that he missed while he was OUT on the TOWN!! lol.. I don't even watch Television myself.. but gee that pile of laundry finally done.. 

okay I am done venting but golly gosh it felt good.. 

Men are such simplistic creatures.. 

well time to go move his arse over on the bed cos he is starting to snore!!! 


FUQ

Erilay'a


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm fuq'n cold up here in the Northeast!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> OH FUQ  why are men ?? ............MEN??
> I wrote this last night but forgot to hit submit.. ug ug ug.. anyway here it is..
> 
> ...



Ummm, Eri?  Were you writing this out while in FUQIN bed????

anyone else take it that way???  Or am I the only FUQin one?


----------



## seyone (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm fuq'n cold up here in the Northeast!




I fuqin love it. to hell with the heat, bring on the snow.


----------



## seyone (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> fuq! I`m alone
> 
> l8tr buddy!



I know how that is. I tried picking up a girl at the bar tonight, thought I was in but boy was I wrong.

oh and fuq.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

I kinda got in trouble at work at teh fuqn' club last night.
Ok, not really trouble, just sort of told to be 'more vigilant.
Murphy's Law can kiss my fat fuqn ass!
I was kickin' ass all night. Making sure all my responsibilities were being taking care of, talking with girls, some new, some old...yada yada.
Well, I was talking with this one girl nad her 'girl friend' female friend, whatever, and the wsubject of 'threesome' was brought up, as in, myself being made into a Burner Sammich.
So...my these two girls have my full fuqn attention. I couldn't have been turned away for more than a couple minutes, when the head bouncer on that leverl (two stories) tapped me on the arm and told me to 'pull my head out of you know where. Not ten feet from me, the other bouncer was trying to do a cut off, then walk out of a drunk guy. Well, his friends were starting to give him grief and he almost got into it. I JUST looked in that direction right before that....FUQ!
No.....I didn't get the 3-some either...yet....I'm still working that one...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 18, 2002)

fuq Eri ... I was seing your point until you had to go thrashing his pool night. FUQ!    Nothing wrong with a man enjoying a night out with the boys shooting a few fuqqin' _racks_ .................................................................................... and playing some pool


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

FUKIN HEADACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I fuqin love it. to hell with the heat, bring on the snow.


Funny how people can be such complete opposites...

I FUKIN HATE cold weather... give 110 degrees over 40 degrees ANY day!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

it's bad today?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Sorry about your Fukin misfortunes, Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

110? no fuqn thanks! 85, light breeze...good stuff!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 18, 2002)

When will this FUQIN thread die???

hehehe sorry.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sorry about your Fukin misfortunes, Burner




I think it's somethiong I can fuqin get over...thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> it's bad today?


YES!!!  

It fukin hurts to hold my head up... I have to practically lay down in my chair and rest my head on the back to get any relief.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

sorry to hear htat, hon-
guess you've already taken your meds for it?


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

edit/delete burner's thread 
Geeze bud, get with it
So taken your FUQ'N meds for it?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Yeah, I took fukin everything and as much as I thought was safe.

I think I need a massage.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think I need a massage.


That is too fuqin easy, so I'm not even going to fuqin bother 

Plus I'm scared of Fade, that guy is fuqin HUGE!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> edit/delete burner's thread
> Geeze bud, get with it
> So taken your FUQ'N meds for it?



who dat? What'd I do? What'd I say?


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Again you didn't say 'FUQ' Geeze, kill the thread why don't ya? 


and yes I know that you caught on


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

ahh, geez, such trivial fuq'n details, killer of cows...


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Fuq'n A


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

Fuq I'm sleepy.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm so fuqn tierd! This 1.4 hour of sleep before my 12 hour shift isn't getting it....


----------



## Fade (Oct 18, 2002)

Fuq I only get 5 hours of sleep on week nights and try to make it up on the weekends.

I've done this for years. Maybe I should stop.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 18, 2002)

Fuk, ya think


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

NT.. I love to go play pool too.. but damn ya think he would (sniffle sniffle) invite me along! FUQ.. he says it distracts him from his game and he ends up losing for the team.. but when I stay home he runs the table.. SOOO.. I want some company too.. fuq the scores.. hee hee

nah i don't begrudge him his nights out cos he does work 12 hours per day.. except on Wednesdays and Sundays. 

so I guess I am basically fugq'ed out of luck

Leaner....

I first typed it out before bed.. I have a computer in my bedroom as well.. and he was snoring away.. ug ug ug... so I was close to being in bed.. ha ha .. Ahh FUQ! 

smiles

B!! I sure hope you feel better hon! Migraines FUQQIN SUCK! a massage would help alot!!

hugs to ya


Don't let this thread die! I love it!!
FUQ

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

dang, Eri-
can ya blame the poor fukin bloke? How do you think his game would be if you were all bent  over giving him the full vision of your breasts? I'd not be able to concentrate myself...


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 18, 2002)

yah well I do um dress for the purpose of attention when I go out.. hee hee. Mne luv me and woman give me the Look of hate all night.. I LOVE IT! instead of running the table he should fuqqin lay me across it! 

hee hee

fuq

Eri'


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

grrrr I hate it when I have a fuqin headache because I don't get enough sleep. Fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

and we don't have any asprin in this whole fuqin place.!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2002)

Fuq,at work again!


----------



## david (Oct 18, 2002)

I fuq'n rocked in the gym today!  On a unparallel HIGH!  Whooo haaaa!


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

thats fuqin great to hear bro.


----------



## seyone (Oct 18, 2002)

I was offered Flyers tickets 11th row center ice and I have to fuqin work.


----------



## david (Oct 19, 2002)

that must fuq'n suck


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Fuq!!!!
errrr...,I ment FUQQ!!!
WHEn was that game?Last night?


----------



## Craft (Oct 19, 2002)

FUQ I dislike confusion.


----------



## Dero (Oct 19, 2002)

Give it a Fuqqen try!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 19, 2002)

I was doing semi SLDLs and hurt my FUKIN tailbone or something


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2002)

My fuqqin trainer fuqqin asked me to be his fuqqin training fuqqin partner the other fuqqin day!! Fuq me that fuqqin boy trains fuqqin hard!! Me and my fuqqin mates blow other fuqs away in our fuqqin gym, But fuqqin Mick has this fuqqin awesome fuqqin intensity!!
FUQ ME!!  Time to fuqqin grow!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was doing semi SLDLs and hurt my FUKIN tailbone or something


Badd fuqqin form or what?? I'd like to put somw ice on that for you!!  FUQ !


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> My fuqqin trainer fuqqin asked me to be his fuqqin training fuqqin partner the other fuqqin day!! Fuq me that fuqqin boy trains fuqqin hard!! Me and my fuqqin mates blow other fuqs away in our fuqqin gym, But fuqqin Mick has this fuqqin awesome fuqqin intensity!!
> FUQ ME!!  Time to fuqqin grow!!




Fuqin A



Translation from Canadian = Right on!!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

It's fuq'n Sunday and beeeuuuu---teee ful!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuqin B


Translation from Australia = Hell yeah

Problem though.... I have to let my current fuqin training partner down  He's a really nice fuqin bloke too which makes it fuqin harder. He's only just started training. Fuq


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> It's fuq'n Sunday and beeeuuuu---teee ful!


Fuqin coulda told you that  top fuqin Sunday today!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

I want a Fuq'n beer!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Over in da FUQQUEN fridge!!!>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

no fuq'n beer in friend's fridge!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

That's got to Fuq'en suck!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

Just took my fucking laundry out of the dryer and found my fucking sunglasses all fucking broke up  Fucking Damnit!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Just took my fucking laundry out of the dryer and found my fucking sunglasses all fucking broke up  Fucking Damnit!



 That FUQQ'en sucks to be you...
Retina burn,I can't see!!!!!!!
Specially with dat snow!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

Ah go fuq'n die, would ya?


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ah go fuq'n die, would ya?


Faqen wangker!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 20, 2002)

Fuq'n furball


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

Fuqin mornin


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

hope they weren't fuq'n prescription glasses (sun)


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

IT can't see anyfuqquenhow!!!
With or without them...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2002)

Fuqin love my oakleys!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

Love my fuqqen Gatacas!!!
They take a beatin and keep on...Hmmmm,ticking


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> yah well I do um dress for the purpose of attention when I go out.. hee hee. Mne luv me and woman give me the Look of hate all night.. I LOVE IT! instead of running the table he should fuqqin lay me across it!
> 
> hee hee
> ...



Now thats fuqin funny.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> <snipped>    Men are such simplistic creatures...
> 
> ...




hmmmmmm Fuq U!


----------



## Dero (Oct 20, 2002)

FUQQ!!! 
Eri' on da pool table!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> he should fuqqin lay me across it!
> 
> hee hee
> ...





Fuq'n yikes!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 20, 2002)

Just so there is no misunderstanding, Im only fuqin jokin erily'a


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuqin brown noser!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Fuqin brown noser!!




Fuq u too!! Just makin good and fuqin sure I wasn't gonna start some stupid fuqin shit.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuqin brown noser!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Fuqin brown noser!!




I think I hear a fuqin echo!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I hear a fuqin echo!!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

how do you fight a battle with a fuqin


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

lol


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuqin


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 21, 2002)

I have the world's greatest fuqqin wife!  This weekend she too me to the strippers.  Bought me a lap dance!  How fuq'ed up is this.  Not sure why anyone would want a lap dance.  It's fuqqin right there and you can do nothing about it - unless of course you're Mrs. NT and then there is no sure thing as 'hands off'.  She fuqqin gets away with things that a man would get his fuqqin ass tossed out for doing.  But what a fuqqin great night!!  Wee Hoo!


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm FUQ'N tired!


----------



## irontime (Oct 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> hope they weren't fuq'n prescription glasses (sun)


Nope, they were the fuq'n $20 cheapies. Fuq'n good thing!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 21, 2002)

FUQ getting up early


----------



## david (Oct 21, 2002)

I worked out twice today, now I'm REALLY fuk'n tired!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

FUQ!  The fuqin post whore king is fuqin back!  How was the fuqin trip djd?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 21, 2002)

FUQ!  gotta go!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

adios fuqer!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2002)

Fuq me!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

I don't fuqin think so, been a long time without a fuqin chick eh peetrips?? Fuqin Freak!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Mate i had a fuq last night with the fuqin misses


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

Thank fuqin christ, ya had me fuqin worried


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Mate i had a fuq last night with the fuqin misses



Bet it would be your last fuq with her if she read this fuqin post!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Bet it would be your last fuq with her if she read this fuqin post!


Yup!!



Oh... fuq


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

s'okay I know how to keep me fuqin mouth shut!!!!1


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> Thank fuqin christ, ya had me fuqin worried


Mate... look at the specimen in the av I hope a dont look like a fuqin poo puncher


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

No fuqin Comment!!













lmao


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

What the fuq does imao stand for??
And fuq your quick on the posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

yup, lmao is "laughing my ass off"........and you keep setting yourself the fuq up!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

eight to to fuqin go and ive caight the fuq up with you


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

You only been reg since Sept I been here since Feb Your a Fuqin whore!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Gotta fuqin do a spellin thing with the daughter
Back in fuqin 5


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Welcome to the Post Whore Club you Fuqin Whore!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuqin :bounce:


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuq this computer fuqin piece of shit!! 
I fuqin hate it when it just sits there and does nothin 
Fuqin crap!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

How cool's my new fuqin sig !!


----------



## Fade (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuqqin awsome


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQQIN SWEET!!

Eri'

O and My Fuqqin cats won't stop walking all over my just painted fuqqin counters! FUQQIN FURBALLS>. ( but I love them anyways) 

FUQ


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh yeah and on top of that How cum no one fuqqin P.M's me anymore .. I don't have FUQQIN VD or anything!! FUQ!

Eri'


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I don't have FUQQIN VD or anything!! FUQ!


I don't know, I've heard fuq'n stories


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

yah are they good??.. ( cos ya know if people are talking about ya behind your back......... at least they are talking about ya!!)

FUQ

Eri'


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

They are pretty fuq'n good, but I doubt you could really do all those fuq'n positions.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

BUT OF COURSE I FUQQIN CAN.. ( too bad ya canna see I have both my legs behind my back in my chair right now!!) LOL

FUQQIN SOMETHING TO SEE I TELL YA

Eri'


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

HOLY FUQ!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 22, 2002)

Don't worry E... I still fukin luv ya


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

Ya :bounce: I now fuq'n love her too


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

see I had to get pornal to be loved !isn't it always the way ! it is all good tho!

and B I am honored to have ya on my side.. your da bestest!!


FUQ!
Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq yeah Eri baby ... you go pornal!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

fuqin bunch of silly bastards


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)

... 

fuq


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ FUQ

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey Nat where's your fuq??  
Fuq it gotta go back to work FUQ


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

u go back to fuqin work, im gonna sit here and get som fuqin numbers!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

me fuqin too


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuq,ME three!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq ya


----------



## Dero (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ!!!
Back at ya!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i hear ya loud and fuq'n clear!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq ya both


----------



## Rissole (Oct 22, 2002)

Ya fuqin pricks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

hey fuq you 2


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq everyone I say !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq em! in the ear!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

you'ld rather fuq in the rear, mustta been a fuqin typo


----------



## Craft (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FUQ FUQ
> 
> Eri'



Someone say FUQ? .....Yes, please.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

how the fuq r ya craft??


----------



## Craft (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm FUQin fine, how the FUQ are you?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

just fuqin great thanks for fuqin askin, you still fuqin canadian??


----------



## Craft (Oct 22, 2002)

For the time being..... FUQ!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> FUQ FUQ
> 
> Eri'




kinda sounds like a demand doesn't it?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> For the time being..... FUQ!




you'll be a fuqin traitor soon enuff, just don't go givin away the fuqin secrets of maple syrup


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq i feel like waffles


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

what...the ........fuq??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> what...the ........fuq??



maple syrup......waffles.... that set off the craving


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

you haven't had real fuqin syrup though.....not unless you've had it imported


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

or real beer for that fuqin matter.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq i travel to canada every 6 months or so i fuq beer isn't too bad i still like corona though


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

why do fuq beer?? little pecker is small enuff to get in the hole i guess, corona smells like a fuqin skunk sprayed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ! no *I* FUQ! no regainin momentum after that FUQ!


----------



## kuso (Oct 22, 2002)

fuqing whores...the whole lot of ya


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

that's what it said you fuq beer, im just wonderin why??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

me a whore?? nah


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> fuqing whores...the whole lot of ya




what 60 posts in under 45 minutes thats not whoring, I am going to take this to a whole new level


----------



## kuso (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me a whore?? nah




You didn`t say fuq!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

ooops neither did I fuq crash is dumb


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> ooops neither did I fuq crash is dumb




FUQ! who let the cat outa the bag


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

how all you fuqin whores doing?  I'm fuqin fine tonight.  I'm at fuqin work and it fuqin sucks!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

well la de fuqin da.......im fuqin fine lean and u ??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

I said I'm at fuqin work, does that answer your fuqin question?


----------



## kuso (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> ooops neither did I fuq crash is dumb



Pair of dumb fuqs  

Hey lean....whats up?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq thats fuq'n sad you have to fuq'n work!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

I see Crash isn't the only dumb fuqer here!  Damn right it's fuqin sad!  While you sit at home (without money), I sit here and make money.  What's fuqin wrong with that?

Kuso Buddy - not fuqin much!  What the fuq is up with you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I see Crash isn't the only dumb fuqer here!  Damn right it's fuqin sad!  While you sit at home (without money), I sit here and make money.  What's fuqin wrong with that?




it's work?


----------



## kuso (Oct 22, 2002)

Not a whole fuqqing lot. Just got back from one job, about to leave for another.

And it looks like that dumb fuq CRASH forgot the majic word again


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ that fuqin sucks!  Have a fuqin crappy day my friend!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ! i keep fuqin forgeting what fuqin thread i'm in


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i'm just gonna say fuq'n FUQ i'm all of em and hope i hit this one


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ you are slow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Fuqity, fuq, fuq!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

leaner turnin into a fuqin post slut


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ yah!  

Hi, my name is lean and I'm a fuqin post whore and I'm damn glad to be here!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuqqin post whores


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

makes ya fuqin sick eh, im glad im not like that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq i know!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

like when the post more than one fuqi'n thing


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

at a fuqin time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Both you fuqers belong with me in Post Whores Anonymous!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

my name is crash and i have a fuqqin problem


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

i could


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

fuqin


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

rehabs for fuqqin quiters


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

I think BJ has a more serious problem that fuqin post whores!  BJ - the first sign is fuqin denial!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

de-nile is just not a river in fuq'n egypt


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

OH, Fuq!  Now he's a fuqin comedian!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

a comedian with a stolen fuqqin act


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Can you say a fuqin walk out???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

WTF crash?  Are we the only fuqin whores left???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq! they're afraid of our unfuqin believeable post whore power


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

Post whore powers unite!  Form of a Fuqin.... ummmm.... FUQ!  I don't fuqin know?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

the super fuqin fused powers of the post whores


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ, that's fuqin it!

Dude, you have serious fuqin issues!  Must have taken one to many shots to the fuqin head!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq that could be the the problem


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

"could be"????  WTF?  Don't you even know how many shots you've taken to the fuqin head???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq no i can't count that high  i know i've had alota concussions


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

I think it's time to fuqin settle down!  Get a fuqin job and quit the fuqin around!  
















FUQ that!  LOL!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

that started to sound like my fuqqin parents


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

That was the fuqin idea!  But a parent I'm not!  Fuq, ask my wife, she'll tell you I act like a fuqin child!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

it's funner to be a fuqqin child


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

"I may get older, but I refuse to grow up!"  FUQ YAH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

my body gets older but my mind gets way the fuq younger  i wish i was in like 6th grade again


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

OH fuq that!  I'd like to be 22 with what I know now!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

what you'ld be able to fuqin program a vcr??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

i wanna be 21 in college


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> what you'ld be able to fuqin program a vcr??



and the cordless phone you fuq!  LOL


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ! i forgot FUQ AGAIN!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> and the cordless phone you fuq!  LOL



I am so fuqin funny


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> I am so fuqin funny




ya your right that line alone is the funniest fuqqin thing i've ever seen


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

for a post whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

You forgot to say fuq again you fuq!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ! FUQ! that takes care of both posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

fuq i can spend 4 hours on the computer and not notice but if i try to do one fuqqin minute of work i get bored!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

So, get a fuqin job on computers and you won't have to worry about it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

or just a job with a fuqqin computer so i can screw around, don't you do that?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

who me??? fuq no!  Well.....  naw I'd better not answer that!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 22, 2002)

FUQ!  Gotta go!  See you guys later!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 22, 2002)

haha bye lean ttyl fuq!everyones gone


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 23, 2002)

you fuqers sleep tightly while fuqin post away in peace


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Well fuq you too!  As for posting in peace - Good Fuqin Luck!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

well happy fuqn' hump day!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

it is fuqqin hump day ... and it's Wednesday!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, I better get off my fuqn hump and study....I told myself I would be ready and PASS my MCSA cert by the end of this fuqqn month....


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

hey burner ... get the fuq off the PC and hit the fug'n books my friend!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2002)

am fuq'n doin it now. thatnks for the kick in teh pants...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

any fuq'n time ...


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

holy FuQ!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

holy FUQ what?  what the fuq Dj?  You can't just write holy FUQ without some kind of explanation ................. can you?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

fuqin Dave can


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 23, 2002)

fuqq'n eh then!  It's good to be fuq'n Dave then I guess!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Not a fuqin chance! Have you seen that guys fuqin melon 
It's like a huge fuqin planetiod!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Fuq it i gotta resize my flags!! :duh:


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

fuq! peetrips i like you sig


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

fuq Crash i like yours too nice bike and funny comment


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Can any body resize my fuqin flags??
It would be nice if they were all a bit smaller than the canadian flag.
When i try to resize the fuqers they stop moving. Fuq it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

why thank you peetrips, fuq i wish i could help you with the flags


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Thats ok matey
HEY KUSO YOU FUQ!!  CAN YOU DO SOMETHING WITH MY FUQIN FLAGS


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

don`t have any fuqing sofrt to reduce gif size!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

Fuqin ok just ignore my pm


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

FuQ!Ask Prince how to do that,he did reduce something once that moved!!!
I tried once to reduce some animation and it stopped moving!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

You could ask fade....I head he was pissed cuz someone at another fuqing board stole a gif he reduced!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

fuq


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fuq


FUQ WHAT? 
Your not Dave!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

you


----------



## Dero (Oct 23, 2002)

Fuq,you forgot to say FUQ




AGAIN!!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

dumb fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2002)

doesn't the little fingers mean fuq in a way it's sign language


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Maybe in your little fuqin world!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

fuqin weirdos


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Who's a fuqin weirdo???


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

if you need to fuqing ask......


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

look in the fuqin mirror!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

***looking now**

FUQ I`m cool


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Yah, pretty cool for a fuqin weirdo!


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm FUQ'n tired after playing 3 games of basketball tonight!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

LMAO....fuq off


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Me or DJD???

If it's me - Fuq you too!  and if it's DJd - well, he can defend himself!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

fuqing eh it was you!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Well FUQ!  Jeeze, let someone know the truth and they get all defensive!  Well fuq it!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Well FUQ!  Jeeze, let someone know the truth and they get all defensive!  Well fuq it!



LOL....lean spit the fuqing dummy!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

WTF???


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> WTF???



You didn`t say fuq Crash....I mean lean


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> You didn`t say fuq Crash....I mean lean



Yes I did!  What The Fuq!  DUH!  and what the fuq does your last post mean???


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

spit the dummy? You don@t say that?

You said in a high pitche hyserical female voice "Well fuq it"

You spat the fuqing dummy! 

Cracked......lost it.....threw in the towel...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

eh-yah?  OK.  I think you fuqin lost it!   Never fuqin heard of that saying.  Kind of sounds like a Ausie thing???


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

fuq, could be  ask peeps, he`ll know!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> fuq, could be  ask peeps, he`ll know!



Could be what?  You fuqin lost it or a fuqin Ausie thing?


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Could be an Aussie thing I meant.......fuq talking to Americans is tiring explaining everything


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Sorry wouldn't know, I'm a Canadian!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

canadians are worse


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

niether of you dumb fuq`s said fuq!!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey, if it wasn't for us, you wouldn't have fuqin hockey!  So what about that!

And this is for Kuso  FUQ!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

you got me there  fuq


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

hey lean have you ever seen the comercial with Simon Gagne and the American cheese? 
and fuq


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

Actually Lean.....we still don`t have Hockey in Oz or here...so tell me, what the fuq have you done for us?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

No I haven't.  What the fuq is it about?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Actually Lean.....we still don`t have Hockey in Oz or here...so tell me, what the fuq have you done for us?



Not fuqin much, but kept you there!  Actually that's a favor to us!  LOL!


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

Gagne is talking about winning the gold medal in the Olympics and he is wearing his team Canada jersey. the ESPN guy asks him "what kind of cheese is that on your burger?" Gagne.. "American" Espn guy.. " that right and don't you forget it"

you have to see it. it really is funny.


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

forgot to say fuq so I'll say it again to make up for it so fuq.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Did you ever see the Lays one with .... Fuq!  Can't think of his name... on the Rangers?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

Messier?


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

oh fuq fuq


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Fuq yea!  That's the fuqin guy!  I love that one!

Forgot to say fuq again you fuq!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> oh fuq fuq



ROTFLMfuqingAO


----------



## seyone (Oct 23, 2002)

that is a fuqin good one.
there didnt' forget to say fuq this time.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Could be what?  You fuqin lost it or a fuqin Ausie thing?


Like you wouldn't know what spit the dummy meant 
How fuqin simple are you people??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Look in the Fuqin post whore thread - that will answer your fuqin question!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2002)

I fuqin looked here first


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, start fuqin explaining!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 23, 2002)

FUQ!  Gotta fuqin go!  See you fuqers tomorrow!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Sorry wouldn't know, I'm a Canadian!




Say it fuqin loud buddy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> canadians are worse



Fuq u!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Like you wouldn't know what spit the dummy meant
> How fuqin simple are you people??




in order to understand fuqin aussie one must first purchase the fuqin Rest of the english speaking world  to retard aussie sayings translation dictionary......fuq yeah!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 24, 2002)

FUQ I have one of Butterflys FUQQIN HEADACHES! FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ.. and it is only 8:15 a.m ! FUQ FUQ FUQ and I have to get on my knees for a new fuqqin client that the only way to his wallet is giving him a fuqqin Blow...(  I hate "sucking " up to a new client!!! He came to me to draw up plans for a 2 acre wild /natural environmentally friendly Garden and now he says I chosse non indigenous plants.. FUQ he is from ALBANIA. I hate whem men are so fuqqin stingy!! Baby want my services then ya best be willing to pay for it! shiat!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2002)

So fuqin pissed are we Eri ??


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> FUQ FUQ FUQ and I have to get on my knees for a new fuqqin client that the only way to his wallet is giving him a fuqqin Blow
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2002)

what's the rate for your fuqing services?
(are we tralking about the same thing??)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 24, 2002)

fuq Burner ... how did your fuq'n test go?


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

I have to fuqn' go to the bank!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Ill throw a couple of fuqin dollars your way for some servicing.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 25, 2002)

Fuqin computer fuqin sucks!  This thing is a fuqin piece of fuqin shyt!  If fuqin work would invest in a fuqin decent computer I wouldn't have these fuqin problems!  Damn thing keeps freezing up on me!  WTfuq, I'm working with Windows 95 here folks!  What the fuq is up with that???  Fuq!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

windows 95, fuq you must work for the gov.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 25, 2002)

Now fuqin exactly, but sometimes it seems like it.  Everyone here walks around like they own the company and everyone stabbs you in the back, and everyone greases your palm and then wipes the rest of it somewhere it don't belong (just in case they need is later, if you know what I mean).  There's a LOT of a$$ kissing and the list goes on!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

i fuqin hear that buddy, work fuqin sux


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 25, 2002)

FUQ! I just got logged out again!  Fuqity fuq fuq!


----------



## david (Oct 25, 2002)

hope you have a better fuq'n day, lean'n!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 25, 2002)

holy fuq!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> FUQ! I just got logged out again!  Fuqity fuq fuq!




yup I gve the fuq up last night, everything seems to be runnin fuqin smooth today though.


----------



## seyone (Oct 25, 2002)

I am fuqin sick.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

that fuqin sux


----------



## seyone (Oct 26, 2002)

it sure fuqin does


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

sick with what the fuqin flu??


----------



## seyone (Oct 26, 2002)

fuq I think so.  I was supposed to train legs yesterday but slept most of the day. was all achy and had a temp of 102.5F today was a little better but my post nasal drip and sore throat are killing me.


----------



## kuso (Oct 26, 2002)

fuq....the flu AND missing legs.....that fuqing sux dude....hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

no sheet....that really fuqin sux, but it'll go away.....eventually!


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2002)

Fuquen EH,Dude!!!
At work again on a saturday night...


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2002)

I fuq'n ate a Chicago Deep Dish tonight!


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2002)

Fuq. I actually had a good workout here at the house.

Think I'll have a barley and hops supplement.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

fuqitty fuq fuq fuqitty fuq fuq.....look at deros ho!



don't bother to ask me to explain, cause i don't have an answer


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuqin please explain??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

fuqity fuq fuq fuqity fuq fuq.....man can she ever blow!!


(to be sung to some christmas song that i don't know the words to?? bumpity bump bump....or some fuqin thing like that)



Peetrips........I can't other than im bored and singing stupid songs in my head.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Too tired to sing songs in the fuqin head..
Brain busy... Just put a deposit on a fuqin house yesterday!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

thats fuqin exciting and scary all rolled into one, congrats man on becoming a fuqin owner instead of a fuqin renter


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah good stuff except for the fuqin massive debt over my fuqin head


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

exactly, but what the fuq, at least you are now investing in something and not flushing the p[aycheck down the shitter right


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

That's fuqin it  !! I'm building an inheritance for my kids


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

right on dude, I have yet to purchase a fuqin house and I really don't fuqin know why.......


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuqin $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ ???


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

not really that, i don't fuqin know trying to get settled into fuqin life first i guess....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

wow dude you r way the fuq behind in posts


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah pretty busy the last couple days lookin at fuqin houses and signing fuqin paper work and shit
Had a fuqin 5hr band prac yesterday too


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Hey.. i just realised i shaved a little go-tee likre yours this morn


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

band prac?? you r in a band??



fuq (just had to get it in there )


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Hey.. i just realised i shaved a little go-tee likre yours this morn




everyone wants to be like me.....Im your fuqin idol and thats okay, im alot of peoples fuqin idles.....i refer to it as my "twat tickler"


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Sorry Fuq for last post

Yeah matey i play fuqin bass!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> .....i refer to it as my "twat tickler"


might have to give that a fuqin try tonight


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

right on man, what kinda music you play??



Fuq.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuqin anything... rockandroll, ballads, Funk, heavy stuff (limpbiz, pod, creed) What ever we feel like


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

cool u da man dude, I always wanted to learn the fuqin guitar but I never had the fuqin patience or determination for it.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Every time i click on my e-mail link it keeps goin to the same fuqin pagelike page 51  its pissin me off


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

thats fuqin odd.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> cool u da man dude, I always wanted to learn the fuqin guitar but I never had the fuqin patience or determination for it.


 I started on bass cause it was easy..  Playin single notes and strings instaed of fuqin chords
Now i'm hooked it kinda gets harder the more you play 
Like learnin slap and different timin and stuff but its way cool just jammin with a drummer and cuttin some sick grooves out with a couple of brewskies chucked in


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> thats fuqin odd.


It's doin it on the other pages too  fuq it i can cope


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

lol, kinda puts a damper on the fuqin post whorin eh lol


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

well Im off ta bed dude, have a good fuqin night


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuq?? Are we the only 2 here? what fuqin time is it there?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Yeah i gotta go have my fuqin Din Din's


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

See ya next time matey


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

yeah im back already ...... fuqin addicted i tell ya


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

I'm fuq'n tired of seeing this crazy town, Bristol, CT.  It took me 10 years to find the Gold's Gym!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuq Dave you went left instead of right at the corner where the hookers where...
That's where you got lost!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

There haven't been any fuqin posts here in over an hour!  WTFUQ!  What's this world coming to when no one has a fuqin bitch!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuq!!!!
It's cold!!! 




(how's dat?)


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuqin perfect!  It's fuqin cold here too!  I took the dog out and it was fuqin snowing!  Fuqin snowing!  It wasn't sticking to the ground but still.... FUQIN SNOW!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

I better fuquin look and check that it NOT FUQUIN SNOWING HERE!!!!
Did I ever tell ya how much I HATE SNOW???
Butt it's still FUQEN COLD!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

You can't fuqin ski without snow though!  To bad you can't ski in the summer.  Wouldn't that be fuqin tits!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

I still fuqqen hate SNOW...
Wait...!!!
I don't ski! 
It cuts down by 5 FUQQEN months on my riding!!!
I HATE FUQ'EN SNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

it fuqin snowed here today


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuqq'in sucks to be fuq'en you!!!! 




 BJ!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

s'up dero, yeah it fuqin sux but its all gone now, just a little reminder that winter is coming.....fast.


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...




FUQ!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

yup.....this fuqin sux.....time to hang the bullit up for the winter.


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuq Dave you went left instead of right at the corner where the hookers where...
> That's where you got lost!!!




When I went thru Bristol, I thought I was going through Vermont!!!!  Absolutely nothing for me!  Lotsa package stores though    Guess what?  CT does not sell Beer on Sundays!!!!!!  

But I did run into ESPN headquarters, though!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I HATE FUQ'EN SNOW!!!!!!!



Why would you fuq snow???  WAIT!  Don't fuqin answer that!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> yup.....this fuqin sux.....time to hang the bullit up for the winter.




Fuq,yeah...
Da season is over...
    
My Blast has been there (hanging in da rafters of the basement) for a week now... 


FUQ NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuq!  Gotta Go!  See you sick fuqers later!


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Fuqqing OFF ????
Later  Lean...Fuqin take care BRO!!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

All I know is one Motto....

When travelin' to the Northeast
and being from the south
If it decides to fuk'n snow, 
then, godamn it
it's time for me go go home!  

- Terrible rhyme but it makes sense though,
You'll can have all this cold & snow!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it's almost physically fuqin painfull, it's like anding a relationship with a woman for fuq sakes


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

Its fuqin gettin hot here!! Come on summer!!
Time to break out my newly aquired fuqin abs!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Time to break out my newly aquired fuqin abs!!



Cool, what exercises did you do to make them scream out?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

You forgot your fuq Dave 
Mix em up fuqin leg raises, fuqin fit ball crunches/weighted or feet on wall, fuqin hovers ... whatever fuqin made me feel like peeeeukin


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

I wanna be the Fuq'n devil on halloween!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

fuq'n whoops!  (In regards to forgetting to add the word "fuq" in the other post!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 27, 2002)

He's a fuqin asshole


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I am fuqin sick.



I think I fuqing caught it from you


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

quit bein a fuqin wuss kuso.


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Ah get fuqed!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

I will be in a few fuqin minutes


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

you fuqin wish


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Rent a good porn movie for the night eh?
LMFuqingAO


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

actually no, the g/f awaits patiently the arrival of me.


fuqin twats.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

maybe I should suggest a porn to her though, heat things up a little.




fuq.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

And your sittin at a fuqin computer :duh: ??????
Must be fuqin American


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

again I am Fuqin Canandian!!!!!!! goddamn people never pay attention..... 


no actually just taking a break, three fuqin times in an evening can take it's fuqin toll.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> again I am Fuqin Canandian!!!!!!!


I was actually thinkin that as i was typin..........Fuq 
Dont you just love supersettin yer roots


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

lol, ach well.







Fuq.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

You sound fuqin Irish now!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

I am, 75% that my friend, get me a fuqin beer and I'll prove it!!

Actually my dad is an Irish immigrant. lol


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm about 20% Irish as well Fuq...
Bit of French
bit of English
Fuq no wonder i'm an aggressive prick!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

lol, I can fuqin see why now.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuqin just ate 3 huge fuqin bowls of frozen yogurt


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

fuqin gut must be ready to burst


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuq yeah that was straight on top of dinner


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuqin Ouch, I recomend a Nap on the Couch!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Well fuq


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Im off ta bed fuq


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

catcha later peet fuq


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

No worries mo fo Catch ya 
Fuq


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey BJ before you go


FUQ YOU! 

I've been reading some of your fuqin BS around here!  LOL


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Lean did you get that fuqin dummy spitter thing yet??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

Can't say that I fuqin have!  Still don't know what the fuq it means!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

I fuqin posted it but i thought you missed it...
When a baby gets upset it spits its fuqin dummy out hence if you loose it your a big baby fuqin dummy spitter!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

GOT IT!   A fuqin pacyfier!  A nipple!  Whoooo!  I'm on a fuqin roll!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuq i didnt even think that you guys dont call em fuqin dummies... 
That's why you didnt get it


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

For you and Kuso...

FUQIN DUH! 

I guess that's what happens when your from Australia.  You fuqin assume to much!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

To Fuqin assume: Makes an ASS outa U and ME lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

That's fuqin right!  Must come natural for you two sick fuqers!

Hey Peets, where the fuq is BJ?  I see fuq is on but he aint replying?  What the fuq is up with that???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

I think he's havin a fuq ....
To excited and forgot to log off


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

ROFLM FUQIN AO!  

Can't be!  I don't know anyone that would fuq that ugly mug... well.... except maybe Crash???


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

He was sayin earlier that his girl was waitin for him ..... fuq 
Mrs Palmer!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

Pretty fuqin sad when she falls asleep on him!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Mrs Palmer and her 5 daughters!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

Maybe in his fuqin case he should call it "Harry Palm"?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey Lean gotta go nigh nigh Berry shleepy
So fuq, i'll catch later


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

Take if fuqin easy!  I gotta go back to fuqin work!  See ya!


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

what the fuq is everyone up to, today?  Is everyone having a fuq'n good morning????


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 28, 2002)

I FUQQIN HATE BEING MARRIED! FUQ IT!!.. damn piece of paper!!

suddenly it  rules every decision ya make.. 
FUQ!

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

Eri sweetie, what the fuq!??


----------



## Dero (Oct 28, 2002)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
FUQ'EN 
MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRNING!!!!!!!!
To all.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

how da fuq u doin dero??


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

FUQ ... I'm getting to old for these all night parties!  Fuqq'in tired today.  Didn't get to bed from Saturday until 8:01 pm - daughter went to bed at 8:00pm 

Only 2 more weekend parties planned ... FUQ!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 28, 2002)

NT.. check you P.M FUQQIN NOW and your email...thanks bud!
Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

I fuqqin did sweetie!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2002)

Fukin rain!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 28, 2002)

Sorry bout the Rain B!

NT I got it and fuqqin sent one in return.. fuq!

thanks !!

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuq ... I returned that one ... am I fuqqin winning this email game?


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 28, 2002)

NT FUQ ..TAG ...your it!

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

Eri ... fuq it ... you're fuqqin it!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 28, 2002)

fuq me? please do!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2002)

gulp ... hhmmmmm ... ummmmm, fuqqin ok!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2002)

hey eri! You're fuq'n story is almost finished!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 28, 2002)

FUQ!  Where is everyone?  Helloooooo!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

Im right fuqin here, where the fuq did you go?


----------



## david (Oct 28, 2002)

Here I fuq'n am!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

and how the fuq r u DJD?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuqin fuq fuq!!


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

what the fuq is wrong?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

My fuqin e-mail links always go to the same fuqin post (every time) so i have to page over 
Very fuqin anoying


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuq eh! Mine does the same thing!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuqin dodgy Prince


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

LOL....I think we need a new fuqing admin!!!  ( though I think the real problem may be our IE  )


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

You still comin ova for fuqin Chrissy or what??


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Not fuqing sure, but will try!
QANTAS stopped flying outta here and are sending Austrlian Airline instead....the lying bunch of thieving assholes promised it would be a cheaper alternative to QANTAS but the fuqing price is DOUBLE what it cost me last year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuq that 
Queensland
Aand
Northen
Teritory
Asshole
Service


----------



## kuso (Oct 28, 2002)

Fuqing oath!!!!!

Problem is, they are the only fuqers that fly direct.....every other asshole complany stops somewhere for  anywhere from several hours to a day!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Fuqin swim ya lazy prick


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Well fuq, you know normally I would  but it fuqing winter over here at its too fuqing cold


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Where the fuq did you get to??
Have a look at my new fuqin house in the members pics


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

sorry dude....watching The Fat right now....will take a look when it`s over 

Oh....and FUQ


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

hey kuso, how da fuq r ya


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

gettin a little fuqing better thanks, how bout you?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

Doing fuqin great, thanks for askin, the sun came out today actually warmed up to 1 degree outside, feels like summer again! yes I did say "up to 1 degree" not "up by 1 degree" Im not ready for fuqin winter yet. Worked the fuq outta da traps today, managed to peak at 140 pound DB shrugs 10 times.  anyhow off ta bed have a good fuqin night, day whatever it is over there


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

LOL.....nice fuqing lb their buddy!

Have a good night buddy....may see you here tomorrow!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

LoL, Might see me, I barely leave, if u r here no doubt I will be lol, good fuqin night


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2002)

Let's see

- Whole wheat sub bread
- Lean beef shredded (not that deli shit either!!!)
- green peppers
- yellow onions
- Garlic and pepper
- Cheese

Grilled last 5 items and aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh... how FUQ'n Delicious!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2002)

Leslie is FUQQ'N AWESOME!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Swoon fuqin swoon


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Let's see
> 
> - Whole wheat sub bread
> ...




The makings of a delicious Philly cheese steak??


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

wouldn't that be a Philly fuq'n cheese steak?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

maybe a Philly cheese fuq'n steak?? Im fuqin Confused


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

hmm is it hard to confuse the fuqqin male species?? really??

giggles

Eri'


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

lol, the female species confuses us fuqin daily with "we need to talk.....so what did you really mean when you said...."


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2002)

nope. just fuqqin add woen to the mix and it fuqs up our universe...
think of all the wars / fights that have started over them. God Bless them.....


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

I am a woman of action I don't fuqqin like to talk too much.. I am a do'er not a whiner .. thank god..  so sorroy BJ I canna relate to what ever the FUQ your talkin about. now look you fuqqin confused me sigh.....

lol

hee hee.. just fuqqin messin with ya!

Eri'


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

LOL I know you're just messin with me 

But you got fuqin confused almost as fast as me


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Good fuqing morning peeps!


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

that is cos fuqqin great minds think alike.. or maybe it should be great minds are fuqqin easily fuqqed with?? LOL

Eri'


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

I'll go with the "easily fuqqed with" it suits me a little better.


----------



## Erilaya (Oct 29, 2002)

O FUQ YEAH! 

E.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

LOL you make me fuqin laugh


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

What the fuq is up my fellow fuqin post whores?  Kuso, BJ, Peets and DJD!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

well look what the fuqing cat dragged in lol

Whats up bud?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

Not fuqin much!  Just came back from a meeting - you know typical business BS!  This is what we are fuqin doing now bend over and pick that up???

Cat, what cat?  I thought you killed them all?


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

I though you still had one fuqing cat left over there  guess you did him in too eh?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, let's just fuqin say that there was one left this morning...


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

And you didn`t kill the fuqer before you left?

( I`m NOT going to say "what kinda man are you" again  )


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

You don't read very fuqin well do you?  I fuqin said there WAS one left this morning.  Jeeze, I gotta fuqin spell everything out to you?


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Oh there WAS one!

lean`s a fuqing wanker


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Not fuqin much!  Just came back from a meeting - you know typical business BS!  This is what we are fuqin doing now bend over and pick that up???
> 
> ?


dude when someone tells you to bend over, tell them to fuq off!!!I didn't think I'ld have to go thru this with you 

How the fuq ya doin??


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> dude when someone tells you to bend over, tell them to fuq off!!!I didn't think I'ld have to go thru this with you



This sin`t a little fuqing jealousy is it bud?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> This sin`t a little fuqing jealousy is it bud?




actually I thought it was friendly fuqin warning lol


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

fuq, ok then.....you had me worried for a minute


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

not at all, I just get freaked out when people tell me they went to a business meeting and someone told them to bend over, gotta wonder what kinda fuqin business lean is in??


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah....all I know is he works at night......



................... You don`t think he`s a gay hooker do you??? Fuq!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

Doing fuqin great there BJ!

As for the business - world wide corp.  And I didn't mean it litterly, just a figure of speach!  Isn't that the way it is now a days.  Everyone is out for them fuqin selves!  Horray for me and fuq you!  Something like that!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Yeah....all I know is he works at night......
> 
> 
> ...




I have serious fuqin questions now


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Doing fuqin great there BJ!
> 
> As for the business - world wide corp.  And I didn't mean it litterly, just a figure of speach!  Isn't that the way it is now a days.  Everyone is out for them fuqin selves!  Horray for me and fuq you!  Something like that!




yep that about sums it the fuq up !!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 29, 2002)

well im off ta watch the "osbournes" and then to the gym adios till later fuqers


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm not a gay prostitute nor a prostitute of any kind!  I don't make that good of money!     I'm a night shift supervisor - and no that does not make me a pimp either!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I'm not a gay prostitute nor a prostitute of any kind!  I don't make that good of money!     I'm a night shift supervisor - and no that does not make me a pimp either!



Um......you forgot to say fuq


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

FUQ! 

how the fuq is that?


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

l8tr bj,,,,,,,cya fuqing round


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 29, 2002)

Where the fuq is he going?  FUQ!  what the fuq is going on here!  Oh fuq, I gotta go too!  

See ya fuqin later Kuso and BJ!  Be back later to post some wedding pics!


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> FUQ!
> 
> how the fuq is that?



Much fuqing better thank


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Fuq...I@m alone  lol

l8tr lean


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

I was gonna say your not alone but i'll be fuqin goin soon too


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

fuq, me too....leaving for work pretty soon!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

What fuqin time is it there??


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

just before 16:30.....only to hours work today.

Fuq yeah 

Today is my first day back so they cut me a break


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

That's fuqin sweet.
So you work arvo shift??
You were crook or something Yeah??


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Yeah virus...three days hooked up to IV in the hospital....fuqing sukked big time!

I usually have three classes a day, they cancelled the morning and arvo one for me, so tonight I just have a 5:30 to 7:30 class...........the best thing is it`s only 5 min away by car too


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Fuq me!!
Thats sounds bad mate!! Good to hear your back on iy though 
What you teachin??


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks man.

Yep....back on track....well, back on solid foods as of today anyway....plan on hitting the gym Friday 

can`t fuqing w8!

BTW....will hit you with a pm


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2002)

Fuqin got it!! Ta 
Gotta go :wave :


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

l8tr man.....I`m off to fuqing work too


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey peet thanks man!!! You da fuqin man buddy


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

fuq....finished work already


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Fuq its late... well 10.15


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Daylight savings time for you guys....I@m still on 8:15 here


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

it fuqin pisses me off changin all the time
My body clock hasnt caught up yet and im late to everything


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah, but think of the fuqing extra hour of sleep you get when you change back


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmmm fuqin sounds good in theory but never seems to work


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

You`re right, but it was fuqing fun as kids playing after dinner


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Fuq yeah and the extra time at the beach!!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

Fuq'n talk about the beach makes this morning even more fuqqin cold!  fuq!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2002)

I, too, hate fukin day light savings time


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

I didn't know you guys did the fuqin daylight savings thing


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 30, 2002)

why the fuq wouldn't we??   WTF Peetrips ...


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

i dont really know.... I guess i just never really gave it a fuqin thought 


   fuqin traps


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

lol, fuqin goof!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Fuqin tee hee


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

Time to go bust my fuqin arse at the gym 
Yahooooooooooooo


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 30, 2002)

Have a good fuqin workout there Peets!  Glad to fuqin be here!  What the fuq is up whores?


----------



## seyone (Oct 30, 2002)

fuq this site won't load properly for me.


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

seyone, it was moved to a deicated server for more fuqing speed etc.....will take a day or two to settle down.


----------



## seyone (Oct 30, 2002)

Oh ok, cause as of right now it is taking forever and it fuqin sucks. but i'll be patient.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Seyone - you must be pretty fuqin happy with the Flyers?  Can't say that about the FUQIN looser Leafs!  WTF is up with that?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 30, 2002)

FUQ!  Gotta go, see y'all later!


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

FUQ lean, that was quick,,,,didn`t even say hello 

l8tr bud!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> FUQ lean, that was quick,,,,didn`t even say hello
> 
> l8tr bud!


You must have fuqin nothin else better to do eh??


----------



## seyone (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Hey Seyone - you must be pretty fuqin happy with the Flyers?  Can't say that about the FUQIN looser Leafs!  WTF is up with that?



I couldn't be happier with the way they are playing. hope they can keep it up.  the fuqin Leafs. I have no idea what the hell is going on with them. they seem to be way too good a team to be playing the way they are.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2002)

Happy FUQ'N Halloween everyone!!


----------



## seyone (Oct 31, 2002)

I just need to stay away from all that fuqin candy


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2002)

FUQ!!!!!!!!! I'm bored


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

W8~Are you at fuqing work?


I am fuqing hungry


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2002)

No...I'm at fuqing home...eating...er, handing out candy


----------



## Leslie (Oct 31, 2002)

You dont want a fuqing "FF", DO YOU!????????


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 31, 2002)

fuq no  I shouldn't be eating this shit....I gotta look good next week


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

What the fuq??? I didn't get one damned trick or treater..what the ell am I supposed to do with 6 bags of those fuqin mini chocolate bars??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

Well, you could either fuqin eat them or put them somewhere.....  FUQ!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Well, you could either fuqin eat them or put them somewhere.....  FUQ!




don't wanna eat em, you said you need to gain some fuqin weight whats your address lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> 
> don't wanna eat em, you said you need to gain some fuqin weight whats your address lol



Let's see, you don't want to eat them.... so I guess that you're going to do something else with them?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> Let's see, you don't want to eat them.... so I guess that you're going to do something else with them?




mail em to you for fuq sakes fuq (the second fuq for you lean as you forgot it above fuqin dummy )


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

Fuq!  I fuqin keep forgettin to slip in a fuq once in a while!  Has that ever fuqin happend to you???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 31, 2002)

FUQ!  gotta go!  Have a great fuqin weekend everyone!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Fuq!  I fuqin keep forgettin to slip in a fuq once in a while!  Has that ever fuqin happend to you???



of fuqin course it hasn't


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> FUQ!  gotta go!  Have a great fuqin weekend everyone!



adi fuqin os amigo


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

fuq, I just got a fuqqin' 67 on a test.    fuq!
And it's fuqqin' worse when the fuqqin' Dr. Fuqqer grades it right the fuq in front of you and mumbles, "what tha fuq?" about one of your answers.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2002)

what the FUQ is this thread about?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

paying tribute to the word: fuq 
a word with multiple meanings and expressions:

FUCK

Perhaps one of the most interesting and colorful words in the English language today is the word "fuck." It is the magical word which,just by its sound can describe pain, pleasure, love, and hate.

In language , "fuck" falls into many Grammatical categories. It can be used has a verb both transitive (John fucked Mary) and intransitive (Mary was fucked by John).

It can be an action verb (John really gives a fuck), a passive verb(Mary really doesn't give a fuck), and adverb (Mary is fucking interested in John), or as a noun (Mary is a terrific fuck).

It can also be used as an interjection (Fuck! I'm late for my date with Mary). It can even be used as a conjunction (Mary is easy, fuck she's also stupid).

As you can see there are very words with the overall versatility of the word fuck. Aside from its sexual connotations, this word can be used to describe many situations:

1. Greetings........."How the fuck are ya?"
2. Fraud..............."I got fucked by the car dealer."
3. Resignation......."Oh, fuck it!"
4. Trouble............."I guess I'm fucked now."
5. Aggression........."FUCK YOU!"
6. Disgust................"Fuck me."
7. Confusion............." What the fuck....?"
8. Displeasure............"Fucking shit man.."
9. Lost........................"where the fuck are we?"
10.Disbelief.............."UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE!!"
11.Retaliation............."Up your fucking ass!"
12.Apathy................."Who really give a fuck?"
13.Suspicion............."Who the fuck are you?"
14.Directions.............."Fuck off."

It can be maternal........"MOTHERFUCKER!!"
It can be used to tell time......." It's four fucking twenty!"
It can be used as an anatomical description
....."He's a fucking asshole."

Lastly, it has been used by many notable people throughout history:

"What the fuck was that?" ~Mayor of Hiroshima
"That's not a real fucking gun." ~John Lennon~
"Where the fuck is all this water coming from?" Captain of the Titanic~
"Who the fuck is gonna find out?" ~Richard Nixon~
"Heads are gonna fucking roll." ~Anne Bolyn~
"Any fucking idiot could answer that."~Albert Einstein~
"It does so fucking look like her!" ~Picasso~
"You want what on the fucking ceiling?" Michelangelo~
"Fuck a duck." ~Walt Disney~
"Houston we Have a big fucking problem." The crew of Apollo13~


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

Creative and educational! 

Good fuqqin' work, my friend


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

just trying to do my good fuqin deed for the day!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> what the FUQ is this thread about?


Not a fuqqin' thing   ...but it covers virtually every fuqqin' subject   ...it's like duct tape ... can be applied to everything, I guess  
But what the fuq do I know?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> just trying to do my good fuqin deed for the day!


Well, fuqqin' props, bro!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2002)

Just wana bumpup the good fuqin deeds...(I wana win the power ball)

doesn't karma work kinda like that?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> Not a fuqqin' thing   ...but it covers virtually every fuqqin' subject   ...it's like duct tape ... can be applied to everything, I guess
> But what the fuq do I know?




From what Ive read and posted I'ld say that description is just fuqin perfect


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 1, 2002)

A HUGE FUQ, to lying bastards! FUQ! 

"When life is too hard to defeat.... KICK LIFE IN THE CROTCH!!!! nobody said we had to fight fair, so nail life in the twig&berries, see how life likes THEM APPLES!!"


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 1, 2002)

Damn fuqqin good to see ya mmafiter!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Damn fuqqin good to see ya mmafiter!



Hey Scotty.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

Fuq - I've been gone so long... there's 32866 NEW messages!!!

It's all good... but I'm back!!!

  

Man... haven't even looked at my journal... I'm kinda scared to.
 

But hey.... WTF


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Just wana bumpup the good fuqin deeds...(I wana win the power ball)
> 
> doesn't karma work kinda like that?




sure......(what the fuq is he talking about )


----------



## seyone (Nov 1, 2002)

I fuqin hate my car


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

whats the problem with yer fuqin car?


----------



## seyone (Nov 1, 2002)

It won't fuqin move.  I am not sure why. its seems to be running fine. I even tried putting it in neutral and taking off the brake and couldnt push it.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 2, 2002)

Brakes Binding maybe?? Or trany potentialy fuqed.......if it's running and won't move thats odd, does it slip into gear good, no grinding or chattering??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

that's what I was thinking, but then again, I'm not a fuqqin mechanic!


----------



## Dero (Nov 3, 2002)

FUQ!!!!
I hurt...
FUQ!!!
FUQ!!!
FUQ!!!
...
!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 3, 2002)

I may be going out on a fuqin limb here, but I'm fuqin guessing that Dero is hurt???


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey mutha fuqers ( and fuqers of women that haven't had kids yet) And any other fuqer
How the fuq are ya's????


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

fuq life in general.
my fuqqin' truck's in the shop
fuqqin' insurance is a biatch
it's fuqqin' monsooning and cold
fuqqin' buses suck


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

Motherfuqqer swerved to drive through a mini fuqqin' lake just to soak me and the others @ the shuttle stop.
Motherfuqqer was successful
fuqqin' 4hrs of classes fuqqin' cold and soaked


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

And to fuqqin top it off...
I find myself probably on the downside of a relationship w/ the woman I've loved for four years and still do.
FUQ IT ALL.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 4, 2002)

Fuqqin' modays suck


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 4, 2002)

FUQ I guess I won't fuqqin post in here today since CF has got me fuqqin beat by a mile! 

fuq all..

I sincerely am hoping things FUQQIN look up for you CF!! 


DERO!!!! What the FUQ!!! what happened?? fuqqin explain yourself.

Seyone.. Got your fuqqin car probs ironed out yet? I fuqqin hope so! 

BURNER.. Sweet Fuq!

Waving hi to PT and BJ & Lean!! FUQQIN HELLO to ya's


be well .. we are all fuqq'ed!


Eri'


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2002)

Fuq Eri you need to come to Oz and partay!! Get on it girl !!

Fuqin CF I wish i hadn't asked..... Fuqin i'd find out you that bus driver was (bus company, time, route) Fuqin smash the prick!!
Hang in there champ!!


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2002)

I fuq'n love being back home!!!


----------



## seyone (Nov 4, 2002)

Erilaya, BjUaFyF... the car seems ok now, it was my left rear brake binding up but me and my dad got that working again. so it looks like it s ok until the next problem. I'm looking to buy a new car soon just not sure exactly what I want yet.

DJD.. home at last huh? the whore of all whores is back.

oh, I almost forgot.... FUQ!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 4, 2002)

CF - sorry to hear about all the fuqin thing going bad!

Eri - you are a fuqin sweetheart!    Fuqin Hello to you too!

Seyone - Glad to hear you got your fuqin car problems worked out!  If you're not sure what to buy may I suggest a Fuqin Jeep?  Got mine a few years ago, and have to say from now on - FUQ front wheel drive!  

To my fellow fuqin post whores - WHERE THE FUQ ARE YOU ALL?


----------



## irontime (Nov 4, 2002)

sorry, been fuqin busy. Fuqin school and all.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 5, 2002)

fuqq'n cubicle life fuqq'n sucks ... there's got to be fuqq'n more in the world!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> Erilaya, BjUaFyF... the car seems ok now, it was my left rear brake binding up but me and my dad got that working again. so it looks like it s ok until the next problem. I'm looking to buy a new car soon just not sure exactly what I want yet.
> 
> DJD.. home at last huh? the whore of all whores is back.
> ...




This fuq'n old post whore IS back to chat with you all!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> To my fellow fuqin post whores - WHERE THE FUQ ARE YOU ALL?



I got caught up in a fuq'n loop last night!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 5, 2002)

NIce to Fuqqin See you DJD!! You have been Missed you fuqqin whore!! ( said in the most sweetest of southern twangs..)

smiles

FUQ

Eri'


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> NIce to Fuqqin See you DJD!! You have been Missed you fuqqin whore!! ( said in the most sweetest of southern twangs..)
> 
> smiles
> ...



How ya Fuq'n doing Erilaya?  I fuq'n definitely missed you!  

I'll have some pics of the stuff I did in the north!  Stay fuq'n tuned!


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> 
> fuq all..
> ...


Oh,last week was a 90 hour week,highly stressful,then the show finished with what you never want to see as a finishing touch.The Guess Who go on and the sound system died
 Then came back they played a song and DIED AGAIN,it came back they played the other song,then it was ok.End of show.
The teardown was long and painful,that day started at 8am on saturday and ended at 7:45am on sunday.
Just to make things harder,some $(&(*%$%# co worker clipped me(charlie horsed me behind the knee)I simply collalsed.
FUQ!!!
That's why I was in pain...

FUQ,FUQ,FUQ...

Butt,I'm ok now.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> And to fuqqin top it off...
> I find myself probably on the downside of a relationship w/ the woman I've loved for four years and still do.
> FUQ IT ALL.


Well, I have my answer but it's only brought a new question.  Fuq, it's funny how life does that.  I'm just fuqqin' sitting here wondering which hurts worse?  Having your heart fuqqing torn out of your chest and watching as all that was truly wonderful die... or not even fuqqing knowing which way is up or down anymore. 

Thanx for the support, guys.  I really do appreciate it


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> Well, I have my answer but it's only brought a new question.  Fuq, it's funny how life does that.  I'm just fuqqin' sitting here wondering which hurts worse?  Having your heart fuqqing torn out of your chest and watching as all that was truly wonderful die... or not even fuqqing knowing which way is up or down anymore.
> 
> Thanx for the support, guys.  I really do appreciate it


Well fuq Corny if ya go for a swim and blow some bubbles underwater......... follow them suckers and that way is up 
Sorry mate just wanted to try and make you smile...
You will come out on top mate just keep your chin up


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

I love to Fuq!


----------



## irontime (Nov 5, 2002)

Fuq'n cafeteria has to serve bbq fuq'n chicken for lunch. Very tasty and very fuq'n messy. Half way through it and a cute fuq'n girl sits across from me and starts talking to me as my hands are covered in the shit. FUQ!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

that is Fuq'n hilarious!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 5, 2002)

Fuq I'm bored!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 5, 2002)

IT does FUqqin SUCK to be Bored It is the worst thing I agree MMF !  that and FUQQIN Lazy PEOPLE!! shiat I canna stand Lazy and Bored oh Fuq I feel  a tirade coming on... 

LOL

Too bad its Only Tuesday can't go anyway and get shiat faced.. well at not anywhere FUN.. damn.. oh well.. NOW I am REALLY FUQQIN BORED...

FUQ

Eri'


Dero.. Glad your feeling better! hugs

Corn...Man.. I dunno sounds pretty shitty whichever way you wanna smell it.. but seriously man I hope you can get thru the muck.. 

DJD... Yeah I am awaiting on some Real pictures from you dude.. 

Burner.. where the fuq you at ??

NT.. smiles for you babes!!I hate cubicles.. TOO FUQQIN SQUARE!!

smiles

Be well

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 5, 2002)

IronTime... need some wipies to carry around??.. I always have wet naps with me man !! now the real question is.. DID YOU SCORE?? sticky fingers and all?? huh. huh. huh?? anyway I hope you enjoyed your meal.. good food and a hot chick.. what else could you ask for in a day ??

snicker snicker

smiles

Eri'


----------



## irontime (Nov 5, 2002)

Very fuqing funny


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> 
> DJD... Yeah I am awaiting on some Real pictures from you dude..




And what are your special request???   Ummn... you better fuqn' PM on that one!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

I just feel like saying FUQ...so um....FUQ  :IFHTSM:


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just feel like saying FUQ...so um....FUQ  :IFHTSM:





Psssssssssssst...W8!!!
What does :IFHTSM: mean???  



FUQ!!!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> :IFHTSM:



I figured some of this fuq'n out, I think but wtf is "TSM" part??

How the fuq are you, W8?


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I figured some of this fuq'n out, I think but wtf is "TSM" part??
> ...


My guess Dave...
I FUQen hate This Shit Man...

Hi DAVE!!!




FUQ.EH,you enjoying HOME???


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

Ya'll are fuqing nuts  Now STFU!

It's raining.


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

hey Dero!

Of course I'm fuq'n glad to be in the warmth again and post whoring!

I almost forgot how to post while in the Northeast!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya'll are fuqing nuts  Now STFU!
> 
> It's raining.




Hey now!


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ya'll are fuqing nuts  Now STFU!
> 
> It's raining.


HA!!! A nice FUQEN cup of STFU serve by W8...
Now,I know what AllOld meant 




RAINING???????
We're suppose to get more of dat FUQUEN white SHIT and some fuquen freezing rain tonight   
Dat FUQUEN SUCKS 
FUQUEN BIG TIME!
 

Dave,you lucky guy...Enjoy some heat for me will ya!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Well Dero, it's fuqin doin the same thing here!  Fuqin combination of rain and snow!  Fuq this shyt!  

Although, you can't fuqin ski without snow!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

FUQ!   I just got fuqin logged out again!


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Well Dero, it's fuqin doin the same thing here!  Fuqin combination of rain and snow!  Fuq this shyt!
> 
> Although, you can't fuqin ski without snow!


I don't FUQEN SKI!!!!!!

I FUQEN HATE WINTER!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

You could always put skis on your bike!  Haven't you seen those fuqin crazy bastards that do that?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Winter is GR8T!

Think of how fuq'n beautiful it'll look for Christmas!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

I'll take any hot g-string beauty babe on south Beach at Christmas day for your fuq'n white snowflake!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Remember you did say any....




Oooops!  Forgot to say FUQ..... so FUQ!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 5, 2002)

FUQ YOU DAVE!! I miss back home and you gotta rub it in .. ( I still am shaking my head at why the fuq I moved up here to canada from florida.. watched a movie and it seemed to fuqqin do was have south beach in every scene! FUQ!!! 

I have 2 Fuqqin inches of snow on my front lawn!!!  where  the fuq did the sun go...


HI w8!! sorry its fuqqin rainin.. but I guess at least it is not snow right?? smiles to ya


DJD.. I will pm on the morrow.. 

FUQ

Eri'

oh a fuqqin side note.. I NEVER FUQQIN swear when I speak.. it cracks me up to no end that i can get on here and be a potty mouth but IRL.. I NEVER FUQQIN USE SLANG OR A CUSS WORD !! Ever!!!!! no fuqqin how pissed I am.. lol

okay just had to fuqqin share.. like it matters.. yeah right.


okay one more  F U Q for the night.. off to bed...

eri'


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

That's fuqin funny Eri!  Always remember...

People who swear, have week fuqin minds!

Have a good night... sweet fuqin dreams (you can take that either way!  LOL)


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 5, 2002)

thank you very fuqqin much Lean!! I shall take it anyway I can fuqqin get it! [ take that either way Hee Hee ]

yeah I have heard that before.. I suppose it is true since it is so much easier to use vulgarity IRL than to think of actual thought process to express oneself.. ahh tis true indeed!!

You have a fuqqin splendid eve as well there with your newlyfuqqinwed self!!!

smiles

Eri'


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Thank you very fuqin much!   And I too, shall take that the right way!  Of course, that's the way it should be taken, right?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

Speaking on a Fuq'n fun note, I believe their shooting Fast and the Furious 2 in Hollywood, FL last week.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Hey DJD, fuqin read the above post!    7 up from this one!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Remember you did say any....
> 
> 
> ...



did you tap this Lean'n?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

> HI w8!! sorry its fuqqin rainin.. but I guess at least it is not snow right?? smiles to ya



I didn't mind the rain


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Um....w8....you didn`t say fuq


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

Fuq you K i'm goin to bed!!
Hey w8 can you call in on my new diary please and give me your thoughts


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

And fuqing hello to you too Peeps


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um....w8....you didn`t say fuq



I knew someone would fuqqing bitch 

Okay...peet, will do


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Bitch?? You calling me a fuqing bitch?? At least have to decency to say biatch or something!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

I think I may make a daily FUQ posting.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 6, 2002)

Hey W8, what the FUQ is M&L above your new sexy avatar?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Some fukin low life stole my PDA


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

FUQ AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Hey W8, what the FUQ is M&L above your new sexy avatar?



That's what I asked her. Apparently it's a secret.


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ AGAIN!!!!!



Same here!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

hey! They dynamic fuqin duo are back!

Sorry to hear that, B..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

HEY MMAFITER
Your supposed to say Fuq 
Its your thread you should know


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

Butterfly! I FUQQIN HATE when people steal.. I will pm ya about something that happened at my party last week.. if ya don't mind.. it would be nice to vent a woman who might understand..??
lemme know if its alright..

FUQ!

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Fukin vent away baby!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

W8! amazing Fuqqin avatar!! Some people have all the genes!! FUQQIN unfair! 

fuq

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> W8! amazing Fuqqin avatar!! Some people have all the genes!! FUQQIN unfair!
> 
> fuq
> ...



..like you need to be fuqqin concerned....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah Ms. Fukin Huge Boops


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

if I were as lean as w8 I would not have a single care on this planet.. my way to much curves make me fuqqin insane.. I am struggling so much you have no fuqqin idea .. I have been so good and nada is helping! FUQ.. now I feel super inadequate.. ( sheesh I have fuqqin issues.. LOL)

smiles thanks Burner baby!!

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

Um Yeah!big boobs and a bubble ass! I seriously NEED to lean out I have no fuqqin clue what or how to do it.. everything i read fuqqin confuses me MORE>. ahh fuq

FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

FUQ E... ask TP for help!  He's really good at breakin things down into easy steps... pretty soon you'll start to get it and then there'll be no stoppin you


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

I would but I feel like a mooch if I do.. LOL I dunno if he would want me buggin him.. ya know what I am saying? fuq

great idea if I weren't too fuqqin chicken shiat to ask..

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

want me to go and fuqqin ask him for ya? Here, hold on..I'll be right back...

Jeez, ya big girl...this sounds like you want to ask the cute boy at the Jr high school to dance with you....
Just ask the man!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Same here!



Don't fuqqing finger me


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

if I were at the jr high school dance Burner ,I would be asking YOU to dance!!! lol

Hey can't  ya tell I am Fuqqin SHY!! FUQ.. 

giggle

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> if I were at the jr high school dance Burner ,I would be asking YOU to dance!!! lol
> 
> Hey can't  ya tell I am Fuqqin SHY!! FUQ..
> ...


Ya wanna fuqin dance????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

that woulda been nice from my wall flower existance back then!

..and lemme tell you...I can 'cut a rug' too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

is YOUR name BURNER...DERO...now get back on the wall!


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I would but I feel like a mooch if I do.. LOL I dunno if he would want me buggin him.. ya know what I am saying? fuq
> 
> great idea if I weren't too fuqqin chicken shiat to ask..
> ...


HERE,I fuqqin think not!!!
Oh sorry maybe I should not talk for TP BUTT!!!!!
What do you have to lose,just ask!!!
 
"A mooch" she fuqqin says


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that woulda been nice from my wall flower existance back then!
> 
> ..and lemme tell you...I can 'cut a rug' too!


Are you talking of the FUQQIN rug on top of your head???
You cut in a bad way...



Hmmmmmm,you forgot to say 

FUQ 
What is this your first FUQQEN time on this thread!!!!?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

ahh my darling Dero always so eloquent.. I will work up the FUQQIN NERVE.. and ask.. I suppose he could just tell to go fuqqin jump off the nearest fuqqin cliff right??

(psst I will gladly make room for you on my dance card ANYTIME )

smiles

for fuqs sake!!

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> is YOUR name BURNER...DERO...now get back on the wall!


NO,my name is not BURNER DERO,for fuq sake, how many times are you going to post and forget to say 

 FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

oh yeah....fuq. sorry, hate the breach in protocal....


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Well, I just came right out and asked him... guess I'm the fukin mooch


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

So...eri---
which fuqn dane you wanna do first? The horizontal mombo?
I'm pretty fuqqin good at it!


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ahh my darling Dero always so eloquent.. I will work up the FUQQIN NERVE.. and ask.. I suppose he could just tell to go fuqqin jump off the nearest fuqqin cliff right??
> 
> (psst I will gladly make room for you on my dance card ANYTIME )
> ...


I don't think he's that kind of guy,he seems to be fuqin more sophisticated then the other fuqin putts that's hanging around the Fuq thread w/o using the FUQ word
 
Psssst,Eri' 
what's wrong with Burner???He asked me if my name was BURNER DERO... 
What gives??????


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, I just came right out and asked him... guess I'm the fukin mooch


No,your BUTTerfly.What the fuq is wrong with everybody ???
Hmmmmm,anything bad in the water,people seem to forget who the fuq they are...


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

B!! well I am fuqqin blushing over here.. whoever the fuq I am.( according to Dero and burner who are fuqqin with my mind!! ) 

thanks babe!!!

your da bestest!! 

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> No,your BUTTerfly.What the fuq is wrong with everybody ???
> Hmmmmm,anything bad in the water,people seem to forget who the fuq they are...


uhm... OK 

That fukin works for me


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

just yer mind? I'm after the whole fuqin package...


..and I dun gotz me sum edumafuqincation too mister!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

bring it fuqqin on Burner! for sure... would love to unwrap your whole fuqqqin package.. ( we need to start a pornal thread!)


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Take it to the fukin sex forum kids


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

we we just told to go and get a fuqqin cyber room???

Luv ya B!


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> B!! well I am fuqqin blushing over here.. whoever the fuq I am.( according to Dero and burner who are fuqqin with my mind!! )
> 
> thanks babe!!!
> ...


Moi,fuqing wit your mind NEVER!!!!
Why wood I wanna do sumeting like dat?
Watt wood I gain frum doing dat????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

hey...is your back woods fuqqin french accent kicking in again?


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we we just told to go and get a fuqqin cyber room???
> 
> Luv ya B!


Burner,ABORT,ABORT you is losing it...
Man you fuqin going back to your childhood,look at your posting


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> uhm... OK
> 
> That fukin works for me


I'm DELIGHTED to hear dat NURSE B.


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

hey I like my mind fuqqed with along with whatever other parts of me are involved 

Eri

FUQ


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

You want a fuqin cock in your ear?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

hey, my relief just shjowed up. I gotta fuqqin leave! 
c-yall  tomorrow!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

I don't think that's one of the holes she had in mind


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

good fuq'n night


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't think that's one of the holes she had in mind


Hey  she said whe wanted her mind fuq'ed, I'm just drawing conclusions.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

Later Burner!

Think I'm gonna go too... I'm fukin starvin!!!


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

Me three, just finished the gym and stomachs fuqin growling.


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

Hmmmmmm,
PLOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE don't leave me fuqin alone with IT!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

what a fuq'n tough workout I had!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 6, 2002)

Me too!! i set all new pb's with my leg workout and then did the same with my Fuqin shoulders 
What did you do?


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

It's going to fuq'n take me 10 years to edit this pictures


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, I'm fuq'n done with pictures!  Whoooo haaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

where are said fuqin pictures?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

I was thinking the same fuqing thing!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

It's in the Fuq'n members pictures category... under "My excursion III"  But they are more scenery pics for now, tonight I will be adding some gals in from a band I know!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

out-fuqqing-standing!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

It's too fuqen cold to be standing out there!!!
At least HERE it is!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

it's really fuqqin nice here today...almost rode the sport bike to work...


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

fuq you burner! 

It is soo fuqqin cold here today I could not go out and hang my christmas lights.. gonna make hubs do it on sunday LOL.. sides I am afraid of falling off the damn ladder with the ice and snow on the lawn.. FUQ IT I wanted lights tonight!! 

FUQ

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

It's cold here, too... it was 55 degrees F this morning... FUKIN COLD


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> fuq you burner!
> 
> It is soo fuqqin cold here today I could not go out and hang my christmas lights.. gonna make hubs do it on sunday LOL.. sides I am afraid of falling off the damn ladder with the ice and snow on the lawn.. FUQ IT I wanted lights tonight!!
> ...



Is that an invitation?

Christmas lights? It's not even Thanksgiving yet? oy!
Sounds like a great day to stay in-fuqing-side, eh?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

yah!  Fuqqin EH big time !!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I think I like this you work ing from your fuqqin house! You are on more often!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 7, 2002)

What the fuq did I do...What the fuq did I do... What the fuq did I do to get stuck w/ you...
...I've got a piece of sh!t car... I've got a piece of...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

cornfed is now a fuqqin poet?

55? You por, poor thing...it was in the low '30s this morning...and I took crap fro not riding the sport bike to work....
Damn ex-specail forces fuqqin boss!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

It's actually fuq'n cold here too!  About 70 degrees or so.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2002)

... 70 ... I wish we had to so nice this time of year.  That's around 21 celsius ... :lol ...


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

brrrrrrrr........ that's how it fuq'n felt like in Chicago!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

70 is about fukin perfect in my book!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

I give up on fuqing carbs

How the fuq can I do a bulk without em??!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

More fat???

fuq


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> More fat???


psst.....u have to say FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah...what the fug r u thinking?!?!

Hey les! How the fuq r ya!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

Butt I did fukin say it...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

di you go and edit the fuq INTO it?!?!?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

hmm I need to get rid of thr fat in my house!

FUQQIN HALLOWEEN CANDY and 6 KIDS!! not a good balance!! 

fuq!

been dancing all around my fuqqin livingroom with the music blasted making the windows shake as I live out in the country and I Have NO neighbors LOL.. had it so loud the sub turned the c.d palyer off when it bounced! hee hee.. the kids begged me to turn it down.. ha ha ha.


FUQQIN SMILES TO YOU ALL

Eri'


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey B! I am FUQing tired!
Got 3 hours of sleep last night, all because of a stupid fuqing move..Murder by NUmbers.....don't fuqing ask!! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

Eri~ are you on a fuqing sugar rush?! LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

either way, I'd like to have fuqqin seen her dancing like that...and having her KIDS tell her to turn it down!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

actually .. umm HELL YEAH! nah.. no sugar but really just high on life.. LOL.. I oft times have a hard time staying in control of my bouncy self between a5 and 10 p.m I dunno.. bet everyone round here wishes I was still on RITALIN.. ha ha ha.. actually just having a really good day.. FUQQIN YES!! 

smiles to you Les.. how are you doing beautiful ,aside from being so tired.. I sleep 3-4 hours per night as a treat!! 

FUQ for the sheer pleasure of it.

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

too bad you cannot send poor Les some of your extra fuqqin burn off energy....

Was the movie at least worth it, Les?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

Hell fuqing no.......Sandra Bullock was in it....Although she is a hottie, I shoulda known it would be terrible.....
TWO TIPS:

DO NOT RENT MURDER BY NUMBERS!!!! IT FUQING SUCKS!!

DO NOT EAT FUQING CARBS WHEN U ARE ALREADY SLEEPY!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ... 70 ... I wish we had to so nice this time of year.  That's around 21 celsius ... :lol ...



um..what's that in 'American'...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

well, thatnks for that blunt fuqqin review!
If Siskel ever needs a new partnre to do reviews..you outta go out for it!
"I thought it fuqqin SUCKED, man. Two thumbs DOWN!"
"..and pass the fuqqin popcorn, I'm bulking!"


----------



## Leslie (Nov 7, 2002)

ROTFLMAO U r fuqing hilarious


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> ROTFLMAO U r fuqing hilarious



really? You outta see me fuqqin dance then...
(which I am sure I'll be doing at work tonight...no wonder I never take any girls home..)


----------



## cornfed (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> cornfed is now a fuqqin poet?


Nope, just quoting Adam Sandler


----------



## cornfed (Nov 7, 2002)

Oh... oops I forgot... 
that's Adam fuqqing Sandler


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> really? You outta see me fuqqin dance then...
> (which I am sure I'll be doing at work tonight...no wonder I never take any girls home..)



fuq ... can't dance - a case of white man rhythm ... ** duck ** WTF Burner ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

Watch me clear the fuqqin floor! I'm getting jiggy with it!

(management doen's much like it when I do that....)


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2002)

you go man ... clear the fuqq'n dance floor!  Anyone fuq's with ya ... they'll have to answer to me.   ... all 170lbs ... he he


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

FUQ! 
it's only 2:30pm....I thought it was later...I think time has actually stopped......


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2002)

that's it .. but I only have fuqq'n 1 hour left ... fuq it's good to have a remote manager who never checks up on ya ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

thanx for fuqqin rubbing that in...at least I have chicken to look forward to in 15 minutes....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 7, 2002)

I got some fuqq'n veggies to finish ...


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

GUESS WHAT I JUST FUQQIN GOT!! 

A BIRD!! hubs just brought me home a Fuqqin bird! a budgie..I love how they sing.. 

How fuqqin COOL!! 

wahoo

Eri'


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

FUQ an A


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> FUQ an A


Butt in Iglooland we say Fuqqen EH!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> GUESS WHAT I JUST FUQQIN GOT!!
> 
> A BIRD!! hubs just brought me home a Fuqqin bird! a budgie..I love how they sing..
> ...


He's feeling FUQQEN bad about last week???


----------



## irontime (Nov 7, 2002)

Got 5 hours of class tonight. 
FUQ!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Got 5 hours of class tonight.
> FUQ!!


Dat FUQQUEN sucks to be IT,dat's beside the point!!!
Sorry to hear dat BRO!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

hey..I've got no fuqqin class...er..wait a minute...


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm going to demolish the fuq'n number tonight!  Watch and see!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

something fuq'n happened?!?!?


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

whew, just my fuq'n computer!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey..I've got no fuqqin class...er..wait a minute...


You did not have to tell us,we fuqqen knew dat!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm going to demolish the fuq'n number tonight!  Watch and see!


OK Dave...Which fuqquen numbers????You whore!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Fuq'n All of them!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Need to do something 'bout the last fuqqen 30 days!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm fuqqin outta here for the weekend! I'll be telling ya about my over-exhaterated stories of the weekend come monday!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok BURNER...
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
Can't wait....Hmmm,you have to leave first!!!
Have a good one BRO!!!!
ENJOY IT!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Have a great fuq'n weekend Burner!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Have a good on Burner.....I`m about to fuqing leave for work too!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

does this mean everyone's fuq'n leaving?


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

guess fuqing so.......5 min for me


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

Crap, it looks like I'll fuq'n have to take over!


----------



## kuso (Nov 7, 2002)

Have fun buddy, I`m fuqing outa here


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm fuq'en back!!!!!

Pssst,Dave you forgot to say FUQEN
If you're going to whore,whore by the books!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

right fuq'n you are!  

I just posted 10 more fuq'n pics in my excursion.  My goon friend is sending me the rest of the disk that I forgot!  Oooh are those good!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm fuqqen telling ya!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2002)

I ate chicken and I feel fuq'n sick now!


----------



## seyone (Nov 7, 2002)

being sick fuqin sucks. I havn't had chicken in a long time.


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 7, 2002)

Fuqing Republicans now control the White House, Senate, and House of Representatives. Americans deserve the fuqing government we have. Like George W, and Trent Lott are really gonna fix things the fuq up around here. Just hope there's something left standing after these boys are through with their terms.

Trent Lott: Mr. President, I think we may have a slight problem with the economy.
W: Problem? 
Trent Lott: Yes Sir, seems like Americans are getting a wee bit disenchanted with the coporate moral fiber in this country. What are we gonna do?
W: Leave it to me Senator. Another tax break for the rich should fix things right up. My God man, haven't you figured it out yet that it's the solution to all of our problems?


FUQ!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuq this.... every time i'm here everybody else isn't...
How the fuq am i supossed to fuqin whore all alone 
Just when i need a good fuqin laugh too.....
Fuq it.........


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Now I`m back and all you fuqers are gone


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Fuq this.... every time i'm here everybody else isn't...
> How the fuq am i supossed to fuqin whore all alone
> Just when i need a good fuqin laugh too.....
> Fuq it.........




That's easy!

Be like me or Bigss (ex-post whore).

RULE #1:  Talk to yourself in this thread!

How that for fuq'n lame answer!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Now I`m back and all you fuqers are gone



I'm fuq'n here.  Just got back from Spinning class!

Fuq'n tired now!  But energetic to Post whoredom!

PS.  I'll race you to 10,000 posts!


----------



## kuso (Nov 8, 2002)

Give me two fuqing days and you`re on! Its friday night and I wont be on much this weekend 
fuq


----------



## seyone (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or just post fuqin smilies


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> or just post fuqin smilies



The fuq'n best was when Bigss started doing the alphabet and also did a count down!

Fuq'n funny and ballsy!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Give me two fuqing days and you`re on! Its friday night and I wont be on much this weekend
> fuq



Let's see, I have 3000 post to do in less than two days?

Impossible even for me.  Especially without mysidekicks, Bigss & Crash.  

Hey, I still have to catch W8 !!!!!!

But, Prince is GOING down soon!    to Prince!!!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuq whoever came up w/ the Yeah, I wasted 4 yrs of your life and dragged you over broken glass in a salt mine... "but can we still be friends?" sh!t


Fuq


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuq'n instant messengers!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Secretly typing this in my Excel training class. Damn this fuqing sh!t is hard! Let the pencil necks have at this. Fuq!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

that's fuq'n funny.  I'll be doing that also in my MCSE class!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Ummm... I just skipped fuqqin' Econ to get online  should I feel bad?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2002)

ahem...CORNFED....Where's da FUQ??


----------



## cornfed (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuq,  I'll fix it


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2002)

Get with the fuqing program


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Leslie has FUQ'N spoken


----------



## Leslie (Nov 8, 2002)

THATS FUQING RIGHT!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm fuqqing exhausted


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

from a fuq'n hard workout???


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> from a fuq'n hard workout???




No....just from working fuqqing hard


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Just curious.  What does sexy W8 do for fuq'n  work?  (Being nosy!)  hee hee!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Just curious.  What does sexy W8 do for fuq'n  work?  (Being nosy!)  hee hee!




Personal Training


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Pssssssssssssst,W8!!!   FUQ!!!!!!You forgot to say it!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Training



Where is my fuq'n head!?!?!  I should of known that!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Dave,if you keep on slamming your head like dat you won't have one to fuqqen talk about!!!!
You ready for another Whoring ses?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Always ready for whoring as long as I am home!

This Clenbuterx is fuq'n weirding me out.  It feels different!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Wha is Clenburtex for?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuqing Hairball doesn't even know what Clenburterx is?


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

What's fuqqen wrong with dat?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Why am I not surprised... you can't even get the fuqing Trillian to work


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuqquen piece of shiat!!!
AIM!!!
I disconnected the yahoo,so you won't think of crashing my comp!!!
So WHAT is Clenbuterx???


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

I got your fuqing Clenbuterx right here pal


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Clenbuterx is a Y.A.C.E.S STACK

Yohimibe
Aspirin
Caffeine
Ephedra
Synephrine

Made by www.vpxsports.com


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

fuging Brainiac


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

who dero or I?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Pssssssssssssst,W8!!!   FUQ!!!!!!You forgot to say it!!!




FUQ...sorry


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

fuq i'm bored


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

what's up Crash, you FUQER!

If your so bored, go check out the new pictures I posted in Members gallery labeled, My Excursion III.


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I love opening up two browsers while Fuq'n whoring!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> FUQ...sorry


No fuqqen problems just trying to keep EVERYBODY aware of these rules!!!

 
I know what you are going to say...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> I know what you are going to say...




No you fuqqen don't


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I love opening up two browsers while Fuq'n whoring!


I was xpecting a lot more from you FUQ!!!
More like 5 browsers...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what's up Crash, you FUQER!
> 
> If your so bored, go check out the new pictures I posted in Members gallery labeled, My Excursion III.




i am actully that fuq'n bored


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> No you fuqqen don't


FUQ!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> FUQ!!!!



I wasn't thinking whatever you are thinking...FUQQENLMAO


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

You better un fuq'n bored yourself and come whore with me on this board like the old days!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

W8, 

That avatar looks like your on the beach.  Almost looks like a Venus Swimwear model!   

Simply fuq'n hot!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I wasn't thinking whatever you are thinking...FUQQENLMAO


Was I fuqqen thinking?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> W8,
> 
> That avatar looks like your on the beach.  Almost looks like a Venus Swimwear model!
> ...



Um...thanks ....it only looks good when it's that small though 

BTW...I'm fuqqing eating pizza...........and not just the top either


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> You better un fuq'n bored yourself and come whore with me on this board like the old days!!!




thta sounds like good fun oh ya i got a fuqin power outage earlier


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Um...thanks ....it only looks good when it's that small though
> ...



You found a way to my FUQ'n heart.  You said, PIZZA!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

fuq i'm gonna go get drunk


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> thta sounds like good fun oh ya i got a fuqin power outage earlier



I'll be on all FUQ'N night!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

well then FUQ, maybe I should too!  Nah, I'm going to the Fuq'n gym in the morning (9 AM)


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey W8,

Make me fuk'n drool!  What is the FUQ'N toppings on it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

haven't you ever worked out drunk? it's fuqqin hilarious


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> haven't you ever worked out drunk? it's fuqqin hilarious



Buzzed but not drunk and I was doing chest.  Real Fuq'n smart too!    But I was 19 then.

Scott Hall comes to the gym cocked in Orlando on occassions accorinding to my friend. (World's Gym)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

being completely shit faced and doing dumbell presses is hilarious

cocked??


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey W8,
> 
> Make me fuk'n drool!  What is the FUQ'N toppings on it?



fuqqen hawaiian


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 8, 2002)

fuq i must be goin he rents will be home soon


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> fuqqen hawaiian



From that fuq'n pizza chain you order at?  

Based on their ad, it's sounds fuq'n delicious.  BTW, did you eat the whole pie?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fuq i must be goin he rents will be home soon




who the fuq is "he rents"


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> From that fuq'n pizza chain you order at?
> ...




Hell no...just 3 slices


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

BTW W8,

It's just your opinion that your avatar only looks great small... now blow it up for us to see because we have a fuq'n different opinion.  You look fuq'n great no matter what!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks but....I'm not posting pics


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

alright... I fuq'n tried  

BTW, are you posting so you won't let me catch up to you?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

oh, also, I just blew up your avatar and I must say, I love your fuq'n tummy!  Awesome


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

BTW,W8 



FUQ


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm posting to burn the extra calories from the pizza ...typing burns 50 calories an hr 

How did you blow it up so it looks good???


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> BTW,W8
> 
> 
> ...




At first I thought you were just saying FUQ to me...and I was about to give you a big STFU...but then I fuqqing remembered what thread we were in 

FUQ!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm posting to burn the extra calories from the pizza ...typing burns 50 calories an hr
> 
> How did you blow it up so it looks good???



I can see the body fuq'n great but the face is blurry when blown up.  But that tummy...............


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuqqen
Don't let OldBob see this!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

I used to own a pizza shop.... ate so much of that shit it was fuging impossible to even look at it after awhile


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Glad it's not like dat for everyfuquenthing!!!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

exactly... can you imagine not wanting to be around your hand given how much you use it to fuqing hold yerself with it?


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

That's NOT what I was reffering to!
While you were on the topic of eating...OUT!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

Like I believe that for a fuqing second


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm Fuq'en glad you do!!!


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm getting fuq'n tired!!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 8, 2002)

time to call it a fuq'n day you two fuq'n whores. Nite nite


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

Fuq'en EH,you just got here!!! 
How's the reaction to yesterday's FUQUEN CHICKEN?
Feeling any better?


----------



## david (Nov 8, 2002)

g f'n nite!


----------



## Dero (Nov 8, 2002)

FUQ,ok later BRO!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 9, 2002)

Why the FUQ am I up at 6:30 am on a FUQQEN saturday


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Because you accidentally took too much fuq'n Ephedra!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 9, 2002)

FUQ squirrels! Take your fuzzy little heathen selves back to where you came from!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12521


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2002)

Leave them nuts and they'll probably leave you Fuq'n alone.  The ones in your pants should do!    Just kidding!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

why has this fuqn thread faded to page two, well fuq that im bumpin I love this fuqin thread,


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

FUQ,you're right Jay...
How could we have let it slide????

Chou da man!!!Eh Amigos!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

dats fuqin right, I have missed this thread the fuqin most, got a whole weeks worth of fuqs built up, fuq fuq fuq fuq fuq


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

I remember once filling the whole page and THEN some...
Now that was a FUQ week!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

FUQ.............. 

I`ve got 5 hours off work but I`m 2.5 hours away from home!!!! I could go home but then I`d just have to fuqqing turn around to come back again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

lol, yup stay the fuq at work whats da point of going home?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

are those fuquing traps on your shoulders or are they fake?


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

Goodfuq'ennight all!!!
Have to go and hit da hay
Yak to yous all manyana!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

What? you too fuqing buffed to answer a PM?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> are those fuquing traps on your shoulders or are they fake?



They're implants.......fuqin goof  oh yeah and yahoo is not on here gonna have to go d/l it again  fuq


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

so how the fuq you been man?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

eggsalad, spanks for askin, been missing my comp though, why do they have to be such fuqin peices of sheet?? how you doin?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> lol, yup stay the fuq at work whats da point of going home?



Actually, I think I`ll stay in this internet cafe for a couple of hours of fuqing whoring


----------



## Dero (Nov 10, 2002)

Fuq'en


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Fuq it!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

fuq what?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

what the fuq is that internet cafe charging you Kuso? Jay, I've been riding my ass off until this last week when the fuqing rain started. Rode 60 miles today on my road bike but there were all these fuqing tourists getting in the way in Monterey looking at the big surf. Fuq em... dumb shit toursits!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

To be fuqing honest dude......I dunno the price yet LOL............I`ll ask next time the chick walks past and prolly start a new FUQ post at being ripped off LOL


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> what the fuq is that internet cafe charging you Kuso? Jay, I've been riding my ass off until this last week when the fuqing rain started. Rode 60 miles today on my road bike but there were all these fuqing tourists getting in the way in Monterey looking at the big surf. Fuq em... dumb shit toursits!



gotta fuqin love it eh, my bike is hanging up for the winter the snow is here to stay for six months.......


Kuso you're at an internet cafe?? fuck like a million yen a minute


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

Could be....everyone just left so I have a fuqing feeling there may have been a lunch special that I just went over on


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

LMAO....  a million yen a minute.... hahaha... what's that? like 15 cents?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

LMfuqinAO

Time for a post and dash eh, wait until the waiter isn't looking and run like a MOFO


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

A million yen is fuging $10000  fuqing out the door when I finish posting here


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

just don't let it fuqing whack ya where the Lord done cracked ya


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Fuq'n A!  43 emails to go!  I wanna fuq'n posts instead!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

What the fuq is up you fuqers?  
BJ - had bad comp problems - too fuqin bad!  

Kuso - just tip the girl well, if you know what I fuqin mean?  

Cliff - 60?  in a day?  Jeeze, I'm lucky I do that in a month!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

that ain't fuqing nuttin Lean-n-76er... just a mid length ride these days. I'm one of those obsessed motherfuqers when it comes to cycling. Hey you btw, weren't a 76er fan during the DoctorJ/Bobby Jones/Fo Fo Fo era were you?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I`ll fuqing tip her lean......a over t


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey lean'n!  What the fuq's up with you tonight?


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Fuq'n emails!    Incest is fuq'n GAY!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

virus and worms fuq'n suck, too!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

a fuqing plaque on those things


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

msn fuq'n sucks too!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> that ain't fuqing nuttin Lean-n-76er... just a mid length ride these days. I'm one of those obsessed motherfuqers when it comes to cycling. Hey you btw, weren't a 76er fan during the DoctorJ/Bobby Jones/Fo Fo Fo era were you?



Nah, it's actually my height in inches (76").  funny, for my height, I fuqin hate basketball!  LOL!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`ll fuqing tip her lean......a over t



Atta-Boy!  That's the "fuqin" idea!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey lean'n!  What the fuq's up with you tonight?



Not fuqin much!  Just a long fuqin weekend!  Funny, you enjoy 2 days off and it's back to fuqin work!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

But that's fuq'n life, isn't it?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

fuq`in eh the weekends go quick!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Lean, don't like basketball eh? I bet all the kids in school wanted to dunk on your fuqing ass! Tell everyone how they fuqqing womped and stomped all over da big man


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Who the Fuq is Lucas?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

Nah, basically I just stood under the net and fuqin stuffed em!  But that was only in gym class!  Wasn't coordinated enough to play!  White, 6'4", 140 lbs and 16 years old?????  WTF is up with dat?


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

they obviously patterned the fuqing kid in the Charles Atlas ad after you dude!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

that's fuq'n cool to be able to dunk over the clowns!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

Got fuqin booring after a while though.


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

How is your fuq'n workout going in Blizzard- upstate- NY?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

Not too fuqin bad!  Actually, it's been pretty nice here the last 2 fuqin days.  It actually hit 60 on Sunday!  That's like summer in the middle of winter!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Lean, I used to live in New Paltz. Fuqqing Lesbian/Mountain Climbing capital of the northeast.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> Hey Lean, I used to live in New Paltz. Fuqqing Lesbian/Mountain Climbing capital of the northeast.



I take it your not a fuqin mountain climber???


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Kuso, between you and I tonight, I think we ran the post # count into the 600's today!  So what that fuq'n means is.... on Monday, when people sign on, it's going to say.........

Welcome back, *"Dick and Jane"*
There have been  *700 or more* new posts since your last visit! 
The time now is 09:00 AM.
You last visited: 11-11-2002 01:03 PM.  

Fuk'n Hilarious!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

I think you are right......and I still have about 30 more minutes of whoring before I gotta go


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> I take it your not a fuqin mountain climber???



Naw fuq that mountain climbing shit.... and the lesbians?.... I might be into watching but these ones they got up in New Paltz have too much fuqing hair on their backs, underarms, and legs for my taste. More your taste in women I'm sure given you live up in those cold climes and probably appreciate a woman who can keep herself warm during the winter months.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

Watching them - yes!  Hair - NO!  Shaved is the way to go!  As for keeping warm - that's what the wife has me for!  There's just something not right about a woman that has more hair on her body than her man!  Unless, she is a man....


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think you are right......and I still have about 30 more minutes of whoring before I gotta go




Well, I'll have achieved my goals tonight too.  Would've been on fuq'n track had I not needed to do something called "life"


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

I hate when people say they'll email you back and they never fuk'n do!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

then when they see you in person they say, "why didn't you answer me?"

Fuk'n RETARDS!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 10, 2002)

FUQ!  Gotta go!  See you sick fuqers later!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

see ya fuq'n later, Lean'n!


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

fuq.....go to the toilet and you leave before getting back!! l8tr buddy!


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

My business is FUQ'n Done!!!! Wait till' Dero see's this!

Let's see, I was gone for a total of 6 hours today and still only 2 hours over!  

Imagine if I stayed at the computer!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

what was the goal time? if ya don't mind me fuqin askin


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

fuqing hell! After my little post whore episode at the cafe ( which only cost about $5 for 4 hours including a huge iced coffee  ) I just logged on at home and recieved 296 auto email responses


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> My business is FUQ'n Done!!!! Wait till' Dero see's this!
> 
> Let's see, I was gone for a total of 6 hours today and still only 2 hours over!
> ...


Whooly FUQ!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

Holy FUQQIN! MONDAY!
(had to get that outta my system!)


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Does it fuquen feel better???


----------



## kuso (Nov 11, 2002)

feels fuqing great for me.....Monday is over already


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Hmmmmm,nuthing to fuquen say to dat


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

a little fuqqin better...still have about 30 more mails to wde through...do some studying...and wait another 12 fuqqin hours till i can get to the gym...had a bad day with legs yesterday...hopefly, chest wil want to work out!


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

Seven more FUQUEN hours to go for moi...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

wow..took me two fuqqi hours to get through all my emails!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> what was the goal time? if ya don't mind me fuqin askin



I FUQ'N believe I was shy 1800 post for the 7000  mark or more on Friday and I told Dero that I was going to hit 7000 by Sunday 11:59 pm but unfortunately, "life" stood in the way where I helped a girl-friend of mine move for 3 hours and then, I had to help this other girl-friend with her resume.  Finally, I decided to take a break also and watch TV.


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> fuqing hell! After my little post whore episode at the cafe ( which only cost about $5 for 4 hours including a huge iced coffee  ) I just logged on at home and recieved 296 auto email responses




Ha Fuq'n Ha!  What were you expecting when you got home?  All the whoring you and I did to achieve our goals!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Whooly FUQ!!!!!




  You sound like Fuq'n Robin of the Batman series!  Holy Fuq Batman............


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't remember hearing that on fuqqin Nick at nite!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I don't remember hearing that on fuqqin Nick at nite!



Ha Ha Ha!  Nick at nite!  Too fuq'n funny!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

Fuq school


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh, and fuq water retention, too


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

is it that time of the fuqqin month for you again, cornbread?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 11, 2002)

Nope, just fuqqin carbs


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Tonight, I'm going to buy 3 FUQ'N pizza doughs at the bakery ($.50 each), homemade sauce is cooking  .......... turn that bitch (dough) sideway-- up and down and all around... and shove it in the stove's candy ass!

Gee, can you tell it's cheat day for me and WWE Raw?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

LOfuqinL


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

that's not a fuq'n word.  Are you scramble words again, BJ?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> that's not a fuq'n word.  Are you scramble words again, BJ?



read that again and then lets see if ya ask me again.  fuq


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

I know....  but it seems like one of your normal fuq ups!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I know....  but it seems like one of your normal fuq ups!



No No, I meant read what you fuq'n wrote again...... . *Are you scramble words again, BJ?*

alternatives that make more sense = 


are you scrambling for words again. BJ?

are you using scrabble words again, BJ?

do you like scrambled eggs, BJ?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> LOfuqinL


Dat's a fuqin word!!
laugh out FUQIN loud  what the fuq's wrong wiff dat??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 11, 2002)

Love to stay and whore for a bit but i gotta go fuqin work


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> 
> Dat's a fuqin word!!
> laugh out FUQIN loud  what the fuq's wrong wiff dat??



atta boy, dats da way to fuqn cover my back


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Just FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

another great fuqqin day in paradise for you,Ms w8?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Yeah...something like that.......fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

if it makes you feel any fuqqin better...I just voted for you again!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

time for me to go fuq'n workout for two hours!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

No fuqqin problem!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> if it makes you feel any fuqqin better...I just voted for you again!


Still won't let me fukin vote anymore


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2002)

Fukin Federal Credit Union website is down... I know the banks are closed today but did they have to take the website offline


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

Fuq

Fuq what?

Just Fuq....cause Im never gonna catch that whore DJD


----------



## Dero (Nov 11, 2002)

-Sorry W8,I can't fuqqin vote!!!They won't let me
-Fuq!!!
-Fuq HI BUTTerfly  
-FUQ U Trapps!!!
-Kuso is a Fuquen Maxi Whore.
-Burner get the back to fuqqen work(I'm done)
Hiya buddy 
-Dave fuqquen take a pill,you are going to burnout!!!
(all those posts)
-Fuqqen HOWDY Biggs...


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Fuq
> 
> Fuq what?
> ...




I don't know about that.  I looked at the listings and you sure cam fuq'n close, however............................................


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

My fuq'n pizza's cooking!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm so fuq-ing bored!!!

I need to go out and party or something!!!!   

I wish I wasn't such a boring person. Oh yeah...FUQ


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

Owwwww!  I just fuq'n burnt my tongue on the Pizza!  Fuk'n tomato's!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I'm so fuq-ing bored!!!
> 
> I need to go out and party or something!!!!
> ...



You have quite the fuk'n personality, I can't imagine you being so boring!  

Go out and watch football or go call up some friend's and have a few cold ones!

But make sure you come back drunk and post whore with all of us!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I'm so fuq-ing bored!!!
> 
> I need to go out and party or something!!!!
> ...




Must be that fuqin squirl mentallity!   

Can't afford fuqin beer because they don't take fuqin nuts as payment!

Go and get a fuqin life mmasquirl!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> Go and get a fuqin life mmasquirl!



 It ain't only me! w8's no bag o' fun either! 

FUQ!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

good-fuqqin-morning!
4ml of clubentrx later..and I'm awake!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> It ain't only me! w8's no bag o' fun either!
> ...




Do a few of us need to come up there and show you how to fuk'n livin' up, party beyond belief?

Hey Lean'n, you aren't far from Canada, are you?


Actually, my friend's from Connecticut are considering coming up to Canada and we're debating, Toronto or Montreal.  Now, MMA which are you close to?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> good-fuqqin-morning!
> 4ml of clubentrx later..and I'm awake!




Burner, are you fuq'n nutty? (Shit, the Squirrel MMA crap is taking over in words, curse you, MMA!)

4 ml???  That would send me SKYROCKETING!!!!

I take 2 ml, coffee  and that is plenty for me!  

BTW, glad to see you on the VPX products!  I am going to see the owner's son today to get some 1-TEST!  Whhooo-haa!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> *Do a few of us need to come up there and show you how to fuk'n livin' up, party beyond belief?*



DJ my friend ... if you think you can hang with us Canadians, I'd like to extend an offer to come West.  Mrs.NT is always up for a good party.  Although, when she puts the pedal to the metal, it's probably a safe bet that we'd be having to hit a few clubs as she gets a little extreme ... oh yeah, FUQQ'N extreme.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I want some fuqqin 1-test! that lack of money thing keeps rearing it's ugly head

I sent away for a free bottle of Clubentrx a LONG timne ago..and STILL haven't gotten it! Hook a brotha up!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> DJ my friend ... if you think you can hang with us Canadians, I'd like to extend an offer to come West.  Mrs.NT is always up for a good party.  Although, when she puts the pedal to the metal, it's probably a safe bet that we'd be having to hit a few clubs as she gets a little extreme ... oh yeah, FUQQ'N extreme.



Party I hope in Canadian definition is not how much one can drink!  

But I hope it's staying party and staying out all night and partying into the morning like we do in South Florida!  

Where is "out west"??  Clubs are great, dancing is better, hanging out and meeting new "fun" and "exciting" people is what I have in mind!  Sounds like the Mrs. has got it pegged right.  What is "Extreme" though?  

Pedal to the metal-  fuq'n uh-oh!  I wanna live to see the next day, too!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I want some fuqqin 1-test! that lack of money thing keeps rearing it's ugly head
> 
> I sent away for a free bottle of Clubentrx a LONG timne ago..and STILL haven't gotten it! Hook a brotha up!




Alright, I'll see what I can do about the fuq'n clenbuterx samples in which I know they have tons of them!  

As for 1 Test, I usually get a percentage off (can't fuq'n say or they'll take it away from me!)  

We'll talk more on that later through a PM, Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

I fuqqin hear ya!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

DJ ... you're fuqq'n right on the money - party is always an allnighter!  I did the drink till you puke thing once (way back when I was a young man - 20 something) - the next day was fuqq'n hell.  No more for this guy.  

Now ... back to fuqq'n partying.  We had an unexpected all nighter this past Saturday.  Went to a strip club Sat.  Wife almost got us thrown out because she and a friend put on a show in a shadow room.  The girl of stage had her hands full trying to compete ... lol ... it was fuqq'n awesome.   Well, after closing that place down, we took the party to our place.  Fuq ... the other folks didn't leave till fuqq'n 7AM.  OK ... so now we're dealing with fuqq'n 2 hours sleep because the daughter was coming home.  Sunday evening lasted until around 8AM * the last time I looked at the clock * ... 

This is a normal fuqq'n party weekend for us!!  Extreme = wife misbehaving = removal of clothes = trouble ... 

out West is Alberta. 

We're all fuqq'n about making the best of an evening regardless of whether we're the only 2 in there or there are hundreds of others. 

Fuq DJ, bring yourself down and we'll see if we can measure up to your partying fuqq'n standards!!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Nope, just fuqqin carbs


Must edit... Fuq...   it may not just be the carbs ...


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> This is a normal fuqq'n party weekend for us!!  Extreme = wife misbehaving = removal of clothes = trouble ...
> ...



Well, that is definitely one story of a party!  That sounds more like a party for Bunny!  

I know I could last a weekend but then I'd lay off for about 2 weeks!  

It sounds like South Beach and Alberta would be very kind to your entertainment.

Well, in time, we'll fuq'n see.  Alberta is way over near Washington, isn't it?


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I fuqqin hear ya!


 

I placed a message for you somewhere and I fuq'n forget which thread!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

thnx..now I gotta go and fuqqin search for it...


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> thnx..now I gotta go and fuqqin search for it...




It's in the POST WHORE Fuq'n thread!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 12, 2002)

Just fuqqin  let Hubs out of the dog houze and yet he puts himself right fuqqin back in .!! ( especially if you knew why he was in it before!! )


He wanted to go to movies last night.. but about 10 mins before we go ,I change my mind.( but did try to mend fences by offering to snuggle on couch and rub his back.. ).My reason is its just too fuqqin hard to resist popcorn and treats while there( an di am trying so hard to lean out) ..and as well I just did not wanna 1) spend the monies  2) I just did not feel like going out .

So as PUNSIHMENT for not going he gets on the puter from 8:30pm to 1 a.m  and makes snide comments..so I went to bed about 11 and put his pillows at end of the bed ( HINT ) and I slept in the middle.. so he gets upstairs at 1 a.m after being on chat and the phone for hours.. and says,.. Move over.. I said Not likely if I am not good enough to just spend time with at home then I am not good enough to have you in my bed I got here first.. he says oh no.. I don't think so..well of course that made me see red I jumped up grabbed my pillow and blanket and told him . that he can shove his FUQQIN head games  and I am not the one that should be punished.. 

so then I HAD TO SLEEP ON THE COUCH.. to top it all off it is HIS HOME., as he covertly reminds me whenever things get sticky. and so since I am merely the maid.. I still am expected to get his clothes and etc ready in the morning on top of 5 kids .all within an hour. ( or else the tirade begins.. ) 

so that is my fuqqin day.. and to think I was told I could not go out and get a new dress for HIS fuqqin work christmas party... gee the night ahead sounds even more fun.. guess I will be in bed by 10 p.m

FUQ HIM

Tired of his shiat and his attempts at turning everything around to make me the bad guy.

FUQQIN ARSEHOLE!

sigh.. 

I miss being single sometimes.....


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Well, that is definitely one story of a party!  That sounds more like a party for Bunny!



fuqq'n yeah baby!!  I mean, yes, I'm sure Bunny would appreciate that type of social surroundings. 


> I know I could last a weekend but then I'd lay off for about 2 weeks!



that's where I'm at now ... it's been a 5 weekend tear and I need some recoup time so I can pick it up again New Years


> It sounds like South Beach and Alberta would be very kind to your entertainment.


this is what we've been told ... he he


> Well, in time, we'll fuq'n see.  Alberta is way over near Washington, isn't it?



Yep ... close to Seattle.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 
> My reason is its just too fuqqin hard to resist popcorn and treats while there( an di am trying so hard to lean out) ..and as well I just did not wanna 1) spend the monies  2) I just did not feel like going out .




you let him know the reasons though right? If ya did then I can see that he was being somewhat on the un-reasonable side...



Fuq.


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 12, 2002)

Ah Yes I fuqqin certainly tried to explain and I offered to make it up to him in other more physical ways.to his benefit.( a nice back rub which always puts him to sleep)  but of course.. he would rather just try to make me feel like shiat! I know it was mainly cos he wanted to go to the movies.. and it had nothing to do with wanting to spend time with me.. sigh


FUQ HIM.. ug I am tired of his fuqqin issues..


----------



## Dero (Nov 12, 2002)

Headgames do FUQUEN SUCK...I agree!!!
Sorry to hear that Eri'


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Ah Yes I fuqqin certainly tried to explain and I offered to make it up to him in other more physical ways.to his benefit.( a nice back rub which always puts him to sleep)  but of course.. he would rather just try to make me feel like shiat! I know it was mainly cos he wanted to go to the movies.. and it had nothing to do with wanting to spend time with me.. sigh
> 
> 
> FUQ HIM.. ug I am tired of his fuqqin issues..



I C, yeah that can get old really fuqin quick , sorry to hear that


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 12, 2002)

at least you've got some other fuqin mental escapes......


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah Burner YOU are my Fuqqin mental escape! smiles

I told him that too as I went down stairs that he can take his fuqqin headgames and his punishment  and shove em up his arse..

ack.. FUQ. Thank god I like women too.. hm now what kind of trouble can I get into this weekend.. ahh the possibilites!! off to go plan.. its fun to plan..

fuqqin smiles

Eri'


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 12, 2002)

I missed my workouts today because w8 had to work late!  

FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
FUQFUQFUQFUQ


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Yeah Burner YOU are my Fuqqin mental escape! smiles
> 
> I told him that too as I went down stairs that he can take his fuqqin headgames and his punishment  and shove em up his arse..
> ...





Damn!  I fuq'n sorry to hear about that Erilaya!  I hope you have a better night tonight!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I missed my workouts today because w8 had to work late!



Fuq'n


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

What the Fuq!  

mmafiter mised his fuqin workout!

Eri had a bad fuqin night - sorry to hear!

and Burner is Eri's mental escape - THAT'S NOT FUQIN FAIR!

and DJD - well he's just FUQED!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What the Fuq!
> 
> 
> ...




Why the fuq do you say that???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 12, 2002)

Gee, I don't fuqin know - guy's been a member since July of 2002 and has over 7,000 posts.   

You be the judge!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Gee, I don't fuqin know - guy's been a member since July of 2002 and has over 7,000 posts.
> 
> You be the judge!



heh he he!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

everything is fuqed....everybody sux.....


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 12, 2002)

yeah FUQ its 3:45 am and I am agian downstairs on the couch.. fuq that.. well actually I just waited till I heard him go to the bathroom before bed and then I went downstairs and I took the FUqqin 200.00 pillows I had bought  that he loves and cannot sleep without HEE HEE>. 

FUQ'en Men! 

lol
Eri'


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> yeah FUQ its 3:45 am and I am agian downstairs on the couch.. fuq that.. well actually I just waited till I heard him go to the bathroom before bed and then I went downstairs and I took the FUqqin 200.00 pillows I had bought  that he loves and cannot sleep without HEE HEE>.
> FUQ'en Men!
> 
> ...



Damn, I just fuq'en missed you online!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> everything is fuqed....everybody sux.....




What the fuq are you talking about there?  Are you singing a Megadeth song?


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> everything is fuqed....everybody sux.....



You don't know why, but you want to justify....ripping someone's head off! 

No human contact, and if you interact, your life is on contract. 
Your best bet is to stay away motherfuqer, It's just one of those days!


----------



## kuso (Nov 13, 2002)

watch out guys......maafiters on the fuqqing rag


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Gotta be a fuqin small one for mmasquirl!   



Eri - how the fuq you doin'?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I missed my workouts today because w8 had to work late!
> 
> FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
> ...




FUQ...I phoned and asked if you had a problem w/ it...you should have said yes then?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

Ready to Fuqqin  kick dumb dumb to the curb..I am just so tired of the Probs.. 


I hate WEAK Fuqqin men! 

ahh FUQ

Eri


Thanks for asking LEAN ,on all other fronts everything is actually copasetic ! smiles

Fuq


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ack.. FUQ. Thank god I like women too.. hm now what kind of trouble can I get into this weekend.. ahh the possibilites!! off to go plan.. its fun to plan..
> 
> fuqqin smiles
> ...



get yourself on a fuqq'n plane and head West ... I know just the woman who could help you get into all kinds of trouble.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> I missed my workouts today because w8 had to work late!
> 
> FUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQFUQ
> ...


Fuqqin' women... 

 *fuqqin' women*

...hmmmm...

Not a bad Idea  

Maybe someone should tell Kuso to try that for a change?


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> You don't know why, but you want to justify....ripping someone's head off!
> ...



Rock the FUQ'n house down, booooyeeeeee!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Ready to Fuqqin  kick dumb dumb to the curb..I am just so tired of the Probs..
> 
> 
> ...



I FUQ'n hear ya on that one Eri'.


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> get yourself on a fuqq'n plane and head West ... I know just the woman who could help you get into all kinds of trouble.



Based on what you describe yesterday, NT, Alberta, Mr & Mrs. NT party style would be the way to FUQ'n go!  

Paaartayyy FUQ'N all Niiiiiiggggghhhhhtttt  l-o-o-o-n-n-G!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh yeah, I have to go get my hair chopped in fuq'n half!  Time for a change!

www.samysalonspa.com  Eri', check this place out!  My hairdresser does Daisy Fuentes's hair!  Yeeee-Haaaaw!  I love lookin' at Daisy's pictures on the clients desk!  Abs-o-lutely FUQ'N HOT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Based on what you describe yesterday, NT, Alberta, Mr & Mrs. NT party style would be the way to FUQ'n go!
> ...



he he ... Mrs.NT is the trouble maker ...  

I can't stay put for more than 2 seconds to fuqq'n cause any trouble.  I'm always on the move.

Now ... Mrs.NT, she can create trouble.  We went to the fuq'n strippers this weekend and they have a shadow room.  She took a fuq'n friend with her and put on one fuq of a show.  They had guys coming from the far side of the bar to see the fuq'n show!  Whew ... had to fuq'n watch the stripper to cool the fuq out!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> he he ... Mrs.NT is the trouble maker ...
> ...




Oh Fuq!    Next time, bring a camera!  You don't have to aim it at Mrs. NT but you surely can aim it at the girl receiving "whatever" during their side show performances! We don't mind!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

Fuq DJ ... give me some credit!    Tried that, but they wouldn't allow a camera in the club.  Fuq!!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fuq DJ ... give me some credit!    Tried that, but they wouldn't allow a camera in the club.  Fuq!!




Or, you know, they have camera's now the size of a credit card.  Although it may have flash.  Fuq'n


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

FUQ!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 13, 2002)

w8 ... WTF are you fuqqing about?  he he


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> FUQ...I phoned and asked if you had a problem w/ it...you should have said yes then?



Don't you give ME the shaky finger Missy!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 13, 2002)

So there I am in my school district trying to launch a parenting class and the last 2 weeks only one parent has showed up for the course. Out of an 8000 student school district, only 1 parent shows up!!!! We are fuqing doomed in this society. Don't even want to think about what the fuq this society is gonna look like in 25 years.


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

I fuq'n got my haircut!  Now it looks like Creed (lead singer)  I may even go shorter.  Hmnn.  that would be fuq'n interesting!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> You don't know why, but you want to justify....ripping someone's head off!
> ...



it's all about the he said she said bullshit........


fuq yeah I knew we'ld have people pickin up on that one


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Rock the FUQ'n house down, booooyeeeeee!



der ya fuqen go


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cliffster5 *_
> So there I am in my school district trying to launch a parenting class and the last 2 weeks only one parent has showed up for the course. Out of an 8000 student school district, only 1 parent shows up!!!! We are fuqing doomed in this society. Don't even want to think about what the fuq this society is gonna look like in 25 years.



well with a fuqnut like you leading the class.....what did you expect??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

heres another song quote


 fuq u i won't do what you tell me

fuq u i won't do what you tell me

fuq u i won't do what you tell me

fuq u i won't do what you tell me

lets see who gets it first!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2002)

Is it from that song "she fukin hates me"???


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2002)

Or maybe a fukin Eminem song?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2002)

Damn FUKIN headaches


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is it from that song "she fukin hates me"???



Nope I'll give ya a hint......this band is filled with rage....

do you get fuqin migraines butterfly??


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> 
> 
> Nope I'll give ya a hint......this band is filled with rage....
> ...




Then, it's a group of Trap isaurus filled with fuq'n Rage and there IS NO band!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Nope they have fuqn Rage against something


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

fuq'n machine?  R they still around??


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

der ya go RAge against the Machine yeah, that song is called Bombtrack and it's off of the first album.....they're around sorta...lead singer quite so the rest of the band picked up Chris Cornell (soundgarden frontman ex) and have become audio slave...they sound like soundgarden and RATM fuqin mixed, not very original


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> 
> 
> Don't you give ME the shaky finger Missy!



FUQ baby


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 13, 2002)

that fuqin asshole didn't call back today. ready to rip his fuqin head off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

Hmmmmm...A fuq'en headless asshole,
NOW THAT IS A FUQ'EN COMMON SITE!!!
I see those around here all the time.


When I say here,I mean at work!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

FUQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ
 
Just 'cus!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah............. Fuqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

FUQ WHAT?


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

Fuq'n "A"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

who's A?? If you're fuqin her(?) keep it to yourself


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey you two!  Fuq a B - there's two holes and they are round!  I know that to fuqin high school but FUQ IT!  Not as in FUQ IT as in our IT.  Oh fuqin forgit it!  I fuqin give up!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

What the fuq??? I didn't understand that at all.....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

No fuqin surprise there!  Maybe this should be you there Traps -


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

okay since I get it..I must say Traps you gots to think man ,fuqqin think!! hee hee..

FUQ I had a good fuqqin day! YAY FOR ME!

DJD.. Gots to see your new haircut(e)

come on share..!

FUQ


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

FUQ tho its in 2:30 in the morning I should fuqqin get some sleep soon.. so I suppose I must put an end to fuqqin postwhore attempts for the night.. FUQ. maybe by next week I wil break that 1000 barrier! FUQ YEAH!

Eri'

night all you fuq'ers ( grin )


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

YAH!  Someone important got my fuqin joke!  Jeeze, I didn't think it was that fuqin hard to understand!


BTW - How the fuq you doin' there Eri - any better today?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 13, 2002)

yeppers I had a fuqqintastic day.. spent it shopping ( got a gorgeous new dress)and going to the salon and getting my nails done and a pedicure then went to my herbalist and finally hit the massuese! oh yeah.. it was all about ME today.. stil reeved from my massage but I need to get sleep have had insomnia lately bad! ug ug 

How you doin there Lean!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> 
> 
> well with a fuqnut like you leading the class.....what did you expect??



I even bought cookies to the class for the parents and then ended up eating the whole fuqing bag myself afterward in my car I was so depressed.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

I'm doin just fuqin great!  I'm at work so how bad can it be?  Life is good!  Work out, go to sleep, wake up, get ready for work and do it all over again!  Just fuqin peachy!     Just have to keep saying "I love my job, I love my job..."

Gonna post pics of you and that new dress???


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 13, 2002)

FUQ!  Gotta go, I'll be back!


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> What the fuq??? I didn't understand that at all.....




Oh brother, you didn't catch what he was FuQ'n saying???


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> okay since I get it..I must say Traps you gots to think man ,fuqqin think!! hee hee..
> 
> FUQ I had a good fuqqin day! YAY FOR ME!
> ...



I will show the fug'n haircut soon!  I think I'm going to get highlights and make it shorter!  You'll be the first to fuq'n know!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

Do guys still put highlights in their hair???


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 14, 2002)

pst B you frogot to say F U Q !! 

how you fuqqin doing lady ? btw.

smiles

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Do guys still put highlights in their hair???


No fuq'en way...
It is what it is...As long as I have hair!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Eri',are we going to see pics of you in dat 
RED SPARKLEY DRESS???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Do guys still put highlights in their hair???



is that a bad fuqqin thing to do?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

FUQ Eri sweetie, how the FUQ are ya?

I've read about hubby troubles and that you went on a "it's all about me day" ... so how are ya after that?


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 14, 2002)

oh it was fabulous.. and my evening was even better!LOL.. 
FUQ I am renewed! LoL
Got your email sorry have not had much time to respond as I wanted to but I can say I am Fuqqin glad you got that situation handled! FUQQIN CRAZY PEOPLE out there eh?

smiles


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

Fuqqin strange ... but we've moved the fuq on.  

We're now fuqqin' waiting for your Westernly trip ... FUQ yeah!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 14, 2002)

Fuqqin Fab NT !

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> pst B you frogot to say F U Q !!
> 
> how you fuqqin doing lady ? btw.
> ...


OOPS!!!

I think I forgot I was in the FUQ thread 

I'm doing pretty good... just busy trying to get ready to go on travel next week.

You?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> is that a bad fuqqin thing to do?


No, not if we were still in the FUKIN 80's!!!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 14, 2002)

Holy Fuqqin' bladder control Batman!    I got rid of the fuqqin' water retention for now but those 1st fuqqin' 5gal of water today has nearly made me blow a fuqqin' O-ring!!!  

4 nodoz's and 3 lipokinetix later (since 8am) helped a 'lil too


----------



## cornfed (Nov 14, 2002)

Fuqqing vent:
*WARNING:* (may be offensive to some)


Someone should go out and fuqqing torch every bb benchpress and then drag the fuqqer who started the obsession w/ poundages on it out into the street and bludgeon the fuq outta him w/ a damn bowling pin and afterwards go to work on him w/ a fuqqin blowtorch in the armpits, crotch and behind the knees, concluding by dragging him through a fuqqing salt mine and tossing his ass into a tank of methyl alchohol and lighting it before he goes unconscious. 

I hate how we'll never get away from the damned mindset that your knowledge of training is based on bench press. and it pisses me off that people are so fuqqing obsessed w/ trying to prove something to the rest of the gym by going in for 1 rep and screaming their damned lungs out, busting a nut and throwing their back as they bounce too much weight off their chests.  

Needed to fuqqing rant


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> No, not if we were still in the FUKIN 80's!!!



the fuqqin 80's?  FUQ ... I'd better make a fuqqin hair appointment with my barber.


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Do guys still put highlights in their hair???
> 
> No, not if we were still in the FUKIN 80's!!!




Hmmn... well, I did cut my hair short and am going shorter.  The top which will remain longer will have the highlights, like Inglesias, Jr., Russel Crowe etc...

I think when I use terms of highlight are more done in a blend professional manner... not to where it is overdominating.  That would be 80'ish

I'll have pictures soon so maybe you will or won't agree.  But, it's more seen through sunlight.

I can't believe how much they charge for FUQ'N highlights.... $350!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Do guys still put highlights in their hair???


I do have some,but they are ALL natural!!!
A bit of  grey here,some  white there and some auburn here and there...
 
Some people have told me that they have paid MUCHO $$$$$$,to get what I have naturally!!!
What can I fuqqen say???


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I can't believe how much they charge for FUQ'N highlights.... $350!!!!



 ... I'd like to introduce you all to IM's 'rich guy' ...


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

And I would like to introduce to you the FUQless IM member!!!




Yes,no fuq!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 14, 2002)

And I'd like to introduce you to the fuqing My-Shit-Don't-Stink-Cos-I-Got-Hair-Like-Samson member


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I get my hair done for fuq'n free in exchange for "services".... my hairdresser is FEMALE so don't ANYONE get funny with that!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Fuqqen


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

who or what is a Fuq'n Samson???


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

WTF?????


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

Why are you posing a question with a question

I'm fuq'n confused!  (had to find a way to throw the word "Fuk" in there


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> who or what is a Fuq'n Samson???


Long hair DUDE in the way back then...
Got a hair cut (he had really long hair and was really,really strong.)and after the haircut he lost his fuqqu'en strenght!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Why are you posing a question with a question
> 
> I'm fuq'n confused!  (had to find a way to throw the word "Fuk" in there


OK,there use to be another post by sumbody else there...
Now it's gone and I have to answer a question to your fuqu'en question...
It has to do with the relation of non and pre-existence...
To be or not to be!!!
The fact that the time line was broken,sumthing else happened...instead!
This is some very fuqqu'en heavy shit...You getting the grasp of it?
 YET?


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

Hmmmmm...It's FUQU'EN quiet here NOW!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

yeah but im here to whore the day......fuq yeah!!!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

What fuqin planet are  you on there DJD?  You don't know who Samson is?  Where the fuq you been?  Got you head in the fuqin sand???   LOL!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

samson?? he's the fuqn guy who started that line of suitcases eh??


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

FUQ NO!  He's the fuqin guy that murdered his ex-wife and used to play football!  NO sorry, wrong guy, he was innocent!  LOL!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't follow football, don't follow any sport where guys are required to wear fuqn spandex.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

Ever fuqin heard of OJ?  and not fuqin orange juice!


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> samson?? he's the fuqn guy who started that line of suitcases eh??


and his shop was only opened at nite!!!
Fuqqen grave yard shift!!!


Get it???Samsom working only at nite...Samsomnite!!!
 
Ah FUQ it...


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> Don't follow football, don't follow any sport where guys are required to wear fuqn spandex.


What????
No fuqqen MTB race?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> and his shop was only opened at nite!!!
> Fuqqen grave yard shift!!!
> 
> ...



Ladies and gentlemen!  I would like to introduce you to our newest fuqin comedian - Dero!  


(pssst - don't give up your day job Kid!)


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

I know...I'm just fuqqu'en practising!!!  
Plus,I LOVE  my day job...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> What????
> No fuqqen MTB race?



None of the guys Ive ever seen race DH wear fuqn spandex or shave their legs for that matter


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 14, 2002)

What the fuq kind of sports do you watch???  Men in spandex and shaving their legs????  What the fuq is wrong with you???


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

HOLD A SEC HERE!!!
Shaving the legs is a Fuqquen ROADY thing!!!
Don't you go  at me with that...
And for your IMFO!!!At NORBA (Mnt Snow/2002) I saw many DH racer in the rock garden with SPANDEX FUQQUEN shorts!!!
HA!!!
Plus it keeps the jewels together...don't have to worry about klangning them against the top tube!!!


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 14, 2002)

Fug'n A 76er.... you is one funny guy. Keep em coming pal (damn, can't help thinking that if I had your height I would have had a fuq'n NBA career).


----------



## seyone (Nov 14, 2002)

fuq I broke my $140 hockey stick tonight.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> And I would like to introduce to you the FUQless IM member!!!
> 
> ...



ah fuq!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

fuq seyone ... I broke my 400 pool cue - FUQ!!

but that means I get to buy a new fuqqin cue - excellent!


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

fuq, $400? I had no idea they could cost that much.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Long hair DUDE in the way back then...
> Got a hair cut (he had really long hair and was really,really strong.)and after the haircut he lost his fuqqu'en strenght!!!




Oh, that person... I think.  Samson and Delilah....Now it's Fuq'n funny!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> OK,there use to be another post by sumbody else there...
> Now it's gone and I have to answer a question to your fuqu'en question...
> ...



Maybe you've fallen into post whore syndrome like the rest of us.... 

Syndrome # 3:  "fuk'n" seeing posts that are not there!
Syndrome # 2:  "fuk'n" answering a question within a question!

Trap, there are only 5 syndrome cases we go through, what do you fuk'n think, # 1, 4 & 5 are??


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> samson?? he's the fuqn guy who started that line of suitcases eh??




that would be fuk'n Samsonite!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> FUQ NO!  He's the fuqin guy that murdered his ex-wife and used to play football!  NO sorry, wrong guy, he was innocent!  LOL!



And, that would be OJ Simpson!  You two are too fuq'n funny!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Plus it keeps the jewels together...don't have to worry about klangning them against the top tube!!!



Rather than wearing spandex, they have a thing for bike racers...

It's called "Biker's glue"  It holds their jewels together for 2 hours and comes out after every wash....  so in other words, it kills to birds with one stone!  

1) Glue holds jewels together
2) You must shower afterwards

Now, that's fuq'n funny!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> fuq I broke my $140 hockey stick tonight.




That must fuq'n suck but hockey players carry at least a half dozen sticks, don't they??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

jeez, I go away for a couple dayz...and THREE whole fuqqin pages have been filled up!

W8 gave her hubby the finger wag for asking if would be ok w/her being late.
eri is wanting to give hubby finger for.......
I just wanna win the fuqqin lortery and give my employers the fuqqinfinger.....


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> That must fuq'n suck but hockey players carry at least a half dozen sticks, don't they??



when I used to use wood sticks I would order half a dozen at a time but these last alot longer and are alot more expensive. I had this last one for about 50 games. so I am gonna have to fuqin order new ones today.


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

OK, I have to get ready for Fuq'n interview!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

What kind of fuqqin interview?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> What kind of fuqqin interview?



A Fuq'n porn movie feat. Devon!  J/K.

Internet based company


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

Are they hiring? I need a new fuqqin job!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> fuq, $400? I had no idea they could cost that much.



that's a lower end cue ... the 'big shots' pay a lot more than I would ever consider paying.  I looked at one at the time I was buying this one that broke, and it cost $2200 ... it was sweet, but when I ran it by Mrs.NT ......... she said
FUQ that!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

2200.00 for a fuqqing stick????!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

what would be the advantage of having a stick at 2200 over one that costs fuqin $400?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

at some monetary figure, a cue's cost is based on the visual ... wood type, stones, intricacy of the pattern ... function at that point has little to do with it.

Fuq!  ... because I had to say that


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> that's a lower end cue ... the 'big shots' pay a lot more than I would ever consider paying.  I looked at one at the time I was buying this one that broke, and it cost $2200 ... it was sweet, but when I ran it by Mrs.NT ......... she said
> FUQ that!




That a lot of Fuq'n money for a stick!  You should take up guitar and then you would have an AXE worth something!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Are they hiring? I need a new fuqqin job!




The real job.. their a bunch of fuq'n clowns!  

As for Porn star... why yes, Burner.

They need a guy/guy scene.  Pays $1200 for the shoot!

Send me your info and I'll forward it.  Oh wait.  I have it already!    J/K of course!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2002)

dj ... been fuqq'n there and couldn't practice fuqqn enough. : )

I'm into beng showy ... and I'm at the point in my pool career where I can almost backup most of the trash talk I fuqq'n do!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> dj ... been fuqq'n there and couldn't practice fuqqn enough. : )
> 
> I'm into beng showy ... and I'm at the point in my pool career where I can almost backup most of the trash talk I fuqq'n do!




Note to fuq'n self:  NEVER challenge NT to a game of pool!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

FUQ I'm tired and FUQing....well...just FUQ!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

FUQ...I have to go back to work


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

I had a day off today and did some work around the house that NEEDED to be done and I'm as tired as if I had worked a 12 hrs day...
I'm fuqqen wiped out!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> fuq I broke my $140 hockey stick tonight.


What kind of shaft do you use???
Polycomposite?????

FUQ and that's $140 american!!!
Hmmm...about $200.00 Cdn   
Is dat including the blade,or just the shaft?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's just not fuqqin right......
 +   =


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Fuq...I need alcohol....my temper is getting bad ...I had a serious road-rage episode today on the way to work  

And the FUQing puters at work suck...froze on me right in the middle of something 

I'm fuqing tired...and I still have to take the kids to a play


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

well, maybe the fuqqin play will be fun?
what?!?! you mean Canadian drivers suck too?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

We have too many stupid people w/ licences


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

BIG FUQQEN TIME!!!
I have been around,toured in Canada and in the USA,and the worst drivers are here in the OTTAWA area.
The other place I hate driving is LA,simply just too much traffic.
The best place to drive(according to MOI) is NYC,where they drive fast and when they signal you know they will make that move,BUTT THEY DO USE THEIR turn signals...
In Ottawa they use their turn signals SOMETIMES and you have to guess when they will turn...
Enjoy the fuqquen play W8!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> We have too many stupid people w/ licences


I think those people got their licenses in Cracker Jack boxes!!!
No kidding!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

wow..Dero...you speak french talk...


Driving in Italy, was..well..interesting. According to my father when I came back, was that I had a bad habbit of tailgaiting people.
Over there..if there was even a gap between yuo and the car ahead..someone try and squeeze in. 
Oh, did you kow tat in Italy....every body thinks they are related to Mario Andretti? 'Specailly the cab drivers....not good when drunk..


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow..Dero...you speak french talk...
> 
> 
> ...


That would be like driving in Montreal where EVERYBODY think they are Jacques Villeneuve...



wow..Dero...you speak french talk...
What do you mean by dat?
Is my accent FUQQUEN  showing???
BTW,I have been staring at your avatar...Is there something that is suppose to happen? Or did I waste all that time?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> I think those people got their licenses in Cracker Jack boxes!!!
> No kidding!!!




hey, that used to be my favorite cheat snack!

I got my Commandments (PW) from that fuq'n snack box!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

yeah..the way you typed 'moi'..


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

How do you fuqquen type it???


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know,wanted to see if you  were whoring around...
Fuqqqen HI DAVE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah..the way you typed 'moi'..



'the silly, good ol' fuqqin American fashioned way..
ME


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Dat's when you're down there...
Up here in FUQIGLOOLAND where I was born,we say moi!!! 
Butt that's not all over IGLOOLAND,you have the anglo dat say me,just like you do...
EH...That's what I love 'bout Canada...EH!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

am I going to find this word in the dictionary???: "
FUQIGLOOLAND"



I was in the gym lastnight doing back. The girl hd the local rock staion on, which was fine and most people liked it. Then...she put te fuqqin thing on the local country station. I, of course had to look around in wonderment and disbeief and saw that many other people were sharing my thoughts: "What the FUQ is this SHIAT doing on in the fuqqing gym?"
Don't get me wrong, I like to listen to country every once in a while...but not while lifting...
So...after a couple moments of different levels of WTF being spoken, the night manager put it back onto the rock station. All things seemed to be going well.....I was about finished with my last set...when.....the stupid, fat chick at the front counter (great first impression, eh) switched it abck to an easy listening station.
un-fuqqing-believable. 
luckily, i was finished, but I did see a couple guys headed up towards her to complain...again..

Not to be a dick, but the radio is there for US..if she doesn't like fuqqin rock, too bad. This isn't a fitness/spaplace...it is world's gym....people go there to get big.....can't do that listening to celine-fuqqing-deone...


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Only thing I get from listening to Celine Fuqquen Dion is      and really fuqquen


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

why?  Celine has a fuq'n great voice and a big nose!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

try to fuqqin work out to it....
sucks the life right out of you....


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

dang, DJD-
I know you live in Miami..but do you work out in a fuqqin retirement center?

Celine is great for relaxin..not 'maxin!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

hello Dero and everyone  (Fuq)


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Hiya DJD!!!Fuqquen


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang, DJD-
> I know you live in Miami..but do you work out in a fuqqin retirement center?
> 
> Celine is great for relaxin..not 'maxin!




I must've missed the latter part of the conversation but all I saw was Dero puking over Celine Dion.

I don't listen to Celine when working out!  

Actually there is one song that's good for cool down on a cardio day.  What the fuq is that song.  

It has violins  in it.  It's actually pretty good!  "I'll be......... waiting for you!  Here inside my heart!".......................  he he he!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

I said HELLO!!??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2002)

hello, back!
now...good fuqqin night 
(shift change...c-y'all tomorow!)


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

g' fuq'n night


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 15, 2002)

What the fuq are you doing on your puter on a Friday night david?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

I decided to stay in 2 night so I can get up early and fuq'n workout in the morning!


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I said HELLO!!??


I said fuq and hello back at you!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

Who the FUQ is that spazoid in your signature???

Howard Stern?


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't fuqqen think so...Howard does not have short hair like dat...

Did you fuqquen click...


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

I know where it's linkin to!  I've already done so!  

That IS Howard Stern.


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Hmmmm,last time I saw his show he did not have short hair...Sorry,my mistake,must have been fuquen re-runs I watch!!!
Anyhoo...he does look like my avatar,don't you think?


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

nah... it looks more like a fuq'n human fly!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> Is my accent FUQQUEN  showing???



Yes...always, it's hilarious ...like when you double a letter and add an 'e'...as in programme, instead of program 

K....so we're watching Peter Pan at the Grand and it's intermission...and a fuqqing bat starts flying around.......flew around during the entire intermission...and then took off somewhere when the play started again


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

That's fuqquen so funny,the bat in the Grant,that has happened a few times at the NAC. I think the reason they show up at intermission,is because of the noise,it scares them,so they fly out and freak out all the patrons...
I think the worst of that genre was when some famous singer was doing a show in the Opera at the NAC,she was singing about this dove and at the same exact time a pigeon flew cross stage...The stage manager ask us(the crew) if we had anything to do with dat????
OF COURSE WE DID NOT DO DAT!!!
US,jeopordize the show...
Another in the anal of history!!! 
How was the show ???

Butt I thought Programme was spelled like dat. 
 
  

W8,next time you see me doing something like dat,PLEASE tell moi!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> That's fuqquen so funny,the bat in the Grant,that has happened a few times at the NAC. I think the reason they show up at intermission,is because of the noise,it scares them,so they fly out and freak out all the patrons...
> I think the worst of that genre was when some famous singer was doing a show in the Opera at the NAC,she was singing about this dove and at the same exact time a pigeon flew cross stage...The stage manager ask us(the crew) if we had anything to do with dat????
> OF COURSE WE DID NOT DO DAT!!!
> ...


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Fuquen EH!!! 
He,he...


----------



## seyone (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> What kind of shaft do you use???
> Polycomposite?????
> ...



it's a fuqin one piece carbon composite stick and weighs only 455grams. its the Louisville tps response. these sticks along with the Easton synergy are the best things out there.http://kempshockey.com/sticks2002/lResponse.jpg


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Another Fuq'n Saturday.............


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

yeah, butt at least you aren't at fuqqin work!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

I'm a fuq'n work.....  here!


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

I think I'm getting fuqin sick


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

FUQ...I'm at home now...s'about time!!!



What a mofo of a day...
Still another mofo of a day tomorrow...   
I hate these THREE SHOW DAYS!!!!
Followed by another three show day 
and a teardown!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> 
> 
> it's a fuqin one piece carbon composite stick and weighs only 455grams. its the Louisville tps response. these sticks along with the Easton synergy are the best things out there.http://kempshockey.com/sticks2002/lResponse.jpg


at first glance I thought the url was
http://hempshockey.com...
 
  


Yes,I have heard of the Eastons,nothing butt good stuff,now you say dat Louisville came up with a better one!!!! 
FUQ!!!


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> at first glance I thought the url was
> http://hempshockey.com...
> ...



I like it better but I have teamates who would argue that. I have never liked the 2 piece composits because of the way they are balanced. these feel more like the traditional wood sticks only much lighter and stronger.

oops forgot to say FUQ


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

I am so tired of watching the fuqin weather and having them say its a drought! It has been raining for almost 2 full months straight


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

I FUQQUEN hear you on the prefference thing,when I played,I loved to have a HOCKEY stick that had lot's of give in the shaft...
I was more of a wristshot/snapshot  then a slappshot user!!
Other team mate would use my HOCKEY stick and hated it...




Have to cover your every step around here,people will jump on any occasion to ridicule you...
Had I said,simply stick w/o saying it was a hockey stick,some WHORES would had been all over dat...


----------



## seyone (Nov 16, 2002)

I know what ya mean, You can never be too fuqin careful around here.


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Fuqqen EH!!! 


 as if I was not one to jump on such an occasion!!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

Time for me to go to FUQ'N Bed for once!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 17, 2002)

haqppy fuq-n-sunday!


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2002)

Aaahhh such delicious fuq'n Chicken Parm and Linguini!  Aaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

I'm fuq'n sick of my back hurting!  I haven't fuq'n worked out for over a fuq'n week!  

That fuq'n chiropractor better fix me today!!!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 18, 2002)

Dr. DG at your service!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Dr. DG at your service!



LOL!! 

I somehow hurt my lower back, which in turn is making my hips, knees, ankles out of whack! 

I have appt. in 2 hours...i'll let y'all know what happens!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

sweetie ... you fuqq'in forgot to say fuq


----------



## Fade (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I'm fuq'n sick of my back hurting!  I haven't fuq'n worked out for over a fuq'n week!
> 
> That fuq'n chiropractor better fix me today!!!


Fuq, guess I'm not the only one out of the gym on injury leave.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> sweetie ... you fuqq'in forgot to say fuq



FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ

FUQ, I'm sorry!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

you're fuq'n forgiven ..


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> 
> 
> FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ




I like what I see.

A fuqing hot chick with a one track mind


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

Kuso, you're fuq'n naughty


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 18, 2002)

youre fitting right in , i knew you would gotta go to work BL23 keep 'em in line while i'm gone. sorry to hear about your back.Fuq that sucks.


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

I hate looking for FUQ'n references numbers of the past!


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Kuso, you're fuq'n naughty



 Fuq.....sorry....natural talent....don`t even know I`m typing mosta the time


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> youre fitting right in , i knew you would gotta go to work BL23 keep 'em in line while i'm gone. sorry to hear about your back.Fuq that sucks.



Thanks Tank...I'm having a fuq'n blast!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2002)

we fuq'n : beka ...


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Dinner is finally FUQ'N cookin!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

fuq i want some dinner


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

I@d settle for some fucking lunch!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

FUQ Crash - where the fuq you been?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

i've been fuqin sleepin lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Well now Rip van fuqin Winkle!  What the fuq is up?

What the fuq is up with Kuso & DJD?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

i have no fuqin clue but i finally got my fuqin computer back


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 18, 2002)

Are you allowed to fuqin drive yet?


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Well now Rip van fuqin Winkle!  What the fuq is up?
> 
> What the fuq is up with Kuso & DJD?



I and Kuso is HERE!  You like my Fuk'n English??


----------



## kuso (Nov 18, 2002)

Sorry buds...I`m back for five minutes


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

Fuk'n Diarrhea?


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2002)

ewwww Fuk!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 18, 2002)

fuq lets hurry up and pass this page so i don't have to read that again


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

Fuq....YEAH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 19, 2002)

fuq fuqedy fuq fuq


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

I just fuqqing talked myself out of a parking ticket


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

only fuqq'n women can do that ...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> only fuqq'n women can do that ...



that's cause we're fuq'n awesome!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 19, 2002)

I can't fuq'n argue with that!!  This sight is laden with  fuq'n hotties!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I just fuqqing talked myself out of a parking ticket




That's pretty damn good... what did you fuk'n say to the officer??

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by naturaltan 
only fuqq'n women can do that ...  



(reminds me when I was hitting on a female officer and damn, she was quite beautiful, too.  I used no lines, just stared into her beautiful eyes and smiled warmly and said, "Hello officer, how are you............. etc... and then, asked her where she worked out because of her gorgeous figure and coincidentally found out it was the same gym and we had a mutual friend that we knew!  WWWWWWWooooooooooo fuk'n; haaaaaaaaa!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty damn good... what did you fuk'n say to the officer??



Well...actually...I fuqqing argued w/ him  lmfao! Cause I had put enough money in for 2 hours and the fuqqer only gave me fifteen minutes...and then he said the meter didn't take toonies so I pulled him over to the meter to show him that it did...w/ a big "told ya so" grin on my face


----------



## irontime (Nov 19, 2002)

But you still had to spend another two dollars to get out of it. FUCK!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

FUQ!!!!    FUUUUQQQQ!!!!! 

for anyone who understands this:
Prop in the bis dammit!!! Prop in the bis!!! 

FUQ!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well...actually...I fuqqing argued w/ him  lmfao! Cause I had put enough money in for 2 hours and the fuqqer only gave me fifteen minutes...and then he said the meter didn't take toonies so I pulled him over to the meter to show him that it did...w/ a big "told ya so" grin on my face



What the fuq are "toonies"  in US Currency??


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

45 emails and 40 minutes and then I have a fuq'n two hour workout!

Where is my fuq'n clenbuterx??


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

Fuq. Sure is lonely at the house without Butterfly.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> But you still had to spend another two dollars to get out of it. FUCK!



No I didn't? 

toonie = $2 bill


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Fuq. Sure is lonely at the house without Butterfly.




Where da fuq is bea-u-ti-fly?


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

On business in fuqqin New Mexico.


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> No I didn't?
> ...




She showed the officer two pictures.

Avatar picture
Lingerie picture (when she was young)

And, THEN he let her fuq'n go................. to find the hand lotion!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> On business in fuqqin New Mexico.



How long has she been fuq'n gone?


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

She left Sunday fuqqin morning.


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

That's not that bad.  How much fuq'n longer?


----------



## Fade (Nov 19, 2002)

Not bad.....NOT BAD?!?!?!  ARE YOU FUQQIN KIDDING?!?!?!?





She'll be back Thursday night.


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2002)

Look at what you've done...
The fucken guy is beside himself!!! 
S'aright Fade,
he did not mean to be like that!!!
Fuqen EH!!!


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Look at what you've done...
> The fucken guy is beside himself!!!
> S'aright Fade,
> ...




Sunday - Thursday is NOT bad!  I was away from the GF for almost 2 months!    Now, that Fuq'n SUCKS!


----------



## Venus (Nov 19, 2002)

2 Fuq'n months? Your Fuq'n kidding?


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Venus *_
> 2 Fuq'n months? Your Fuq'n kidding?



Well, like all you fitness models..... gone for 1 week, back home for 4 days and out the door again but for 2 weeks.... back home for 3 weeks and then ........... whoosh- out the door for 3 weeks! 

I took lessons from DeeAnn.  How to fuk'n cope with travelling like that and keeping sanity!  

BTW, Hello V!  Long time no hear!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 19, 2002)

OK, FUQ!  I fuqin hate it when you try and get the fuqin tuna out of the fuqin can and it wont fuqin come out and then you have to fuqin pry it out of the fuqin can and it fuqin explodes all over the fuqin place!  FUQ!

OK, I'm fuqin done.


----------



## david (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> OK, FUQ!  I fuqin hate it when you try and get the fuqin tuna out of the fuqin can and it wont fuqin come out and then you have to fuqin pry it out of the fuqin can and it fuqin explodes all over the fuqin place!  FUQ!
> 
> OK, I'm fuqin done.




I bet you almost smell like fuq'n bad pussy!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

hiya Len! How the fuq r u?
I'll be back on mids when I get back from Mexico the second week of december!

Hiya bekah!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> Hiya bekah!



Hi Burner!!  How the fuq R U?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

Burner ... Mexico, fuq'n yeah man!!  Although I'm sure our fuq'n invite is still in the fuq'n mail!  We're having fuq'n sun withdrawl ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm fuqqing great!
I just had to run to the store to get gas and a bottle of water. I got a cup of hot chocolate for a friend here... it smelled GREAT! I passed up on getting one for myself though....I thought of the sugar..


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I got a cup of hot chocolate for a friend here... it smelled GREAT! I passed up on getting one for myself though....I thought of the sugar..



Good job!  Nothing like self fuq'n control huh?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

we're going back to fuqqin Cozumel this year!
Next year, we are going to Belize....Blue Hole...get to dive with Hammer head sharks..WAHOO!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

sounds like a lot of fun!  I get so sick of the fuq'n cold and snow


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

just send our fuq'n invite soon!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> sounds like a lot of fun!  I get so sick of the fuq'n cold and snow



I'm fuq'n hearing that!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

When we allget to go to fuqqin jamaica for Hedo II...
I will need a date...who here is single.......


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

Sorry Burner I'm not.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

why are you going to jamaica?  I can't understand your fuq'n writing!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

Um, Fade..buddy...I appreciate your fuqqin offer to my plight of singledom...but I still prefer the company of women....natural selection and all...

We aren't...yet...why not? Don't you want to go somewhere exotic, tropical? Clothing and inhibitions, optional??

What's wrong with my writing? You ught to see NG's journal..her BF goes in there once in a while..and writes in Swedish..now THAT is not understandable.....


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> for Hedo II...
> .......



?????  don't know what the fuq that is


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

NT can tell you ALL about that....he and the missus wen there earlier in the year.
It's an all inclusive resort in Jamaica

Looked like a good fuqqin time!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

sounds fuq'n great....have fun!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

am going to Mexico this year....for scuba-fuqqin-diving!


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Um, Fade..buddy...I appreciate your fuqqin offer to my plight of singledom...but I still prefer the company of women....natural selection and all...


No offer.  Just making sure you knew I wasn't available incase your desperation pushed you to extremes.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

I have to go to my fuq'n parents now and work...then I have to meet with my fuq'n student advisor so I can register for classes.

Y'all have a great fuq'n day!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

wha..wha???? You're fuqqin leaving us???
Dammit! Is there no fuqqin justice?
Ok, have a great day! Be back on tomorrow?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 20, 2002)

Gotta pay the fuq'n bills!  

Of course i'll be on tomorrow....what do you think i have a life or something!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

I forgot you live in fuqqin wisconsin...wintertime....
nope...


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> When we allget to go to fuqqin jamaica for Hedo II...
> I will need a date...who here is single.......



Don't people run around fuq'n nude there?


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

Fuq'n lunch time!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Don't people run around fuq'n nude there?



now your fuqqin getting it!
that's why we need to have an IM party there....work with me on this Dave...
I havea list (of female members)
I'm checking it twice.
I wana find out who will be naughty or nice.
(I prefer naughty)
...


----------



## irontime (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> that's why we need to have an IM party there....work with me on


ummmmm, bro. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see the wonderful ladies we have here at IM nude, but I'm gonna say one word that should bring a halt to any ideas of a nude party;
'ALBOB'
Still wanna fuqin have it?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

it's the whole ying yang thing...if I have to occasionally see alold's form....hold on...I need a minute here.....
To see the incredibley hot ladies we have on this site...then I guess I could deal with it....
ya gotta take the fuqqin good w/the bad....


----------



## ZECH (Nov 20, 2002)

Just kick him in the fuggin  knee!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

or...spike his fuqqin food...he will be in room! (do you think he would get sympathy visits though)


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> now your fuqqin getting it!
> that's why we need to have an IM party there....work with me on this Dave...
> I havea list (of female members)
> ...



That would be an interesting development..................


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Just kick him in the fuggin  knee!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

FUQ I've got a craving for M&Ms! FUQ,FUQ,FUQQQQQQQQQ!!!!!
luckily, I haven't any cash on me......


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

A craving for S&M?? FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

nope, just fuqqin M& M's...melt in your mouth, not in your hand?
choc-o-late.....


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

Fuqen same thing...
It melts your mouth not your hands...
Wow...thinking of seing OldBob,in da buff makes me think twice of going... Hmmmm,who is going to this party,I mean IM Gurlzzzz!!!


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

SHB is gonna go because she's a model and is gonna land a rich guy.


----------



## Dero (Nov 20, 2002)

FUQ!!!I thought she was history...Gonno!!!
Hmmmmm...Now,I know I'm NOT going...
Thanks for warning me FADE!!!


----------



## Fade (Nov 20, 2002)

Just joking.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

We'll fuqqin sick her on albob...situation solved!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Don't people run around fuq'n nude there?



fuq yeah!!   No other reason to go to Hedo ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 20, 2002)

well..there IS also the fuqqin scuba diving..along with the muff diving...


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by davidjasondean 
Don't people run around fuq'n nude there? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


don't forget about nude volleyball! (women's..if guys were out there..things all flopping around, too many people laughing and distracted to play the actual game..)


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

Muff Diving--------->  Even if she's an old geezer





> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well..there IS also the fuqqin scuba diving..along with the muff diving...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Muff Diving--------->  Even if she's an old geezer
> 
> Why oh why do you always have to ruin a good fuqin thing?  Why can't you just leave it as a hottie???
> ...


----------



## david (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> ...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 20, 2002)

See you fuqers later!  Have a good one!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Bye Bye Fuqer!  See ya, lean'n!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 21, 2002)

Doh it would've been good to say g'day to Lean... Fuq it


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

What the fuq is up Peet?!  Haven't seen you lately, but saw you on and thought I stop the fuq in and say "fuqin 'ello!"


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

well, good fuqin morning!
I left out of the house w/out my clenbutrx...and am gonna be dragging!
Luckily, I have coffee as a backup....


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

hello Fuqers!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

what the fuq's up wit you?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm so fuqing excited to go back to school!!!  I've been out this fall semester and it sucks.  I'm so bored!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

why were you off last semester?

Wow. looks like you got on then off...kinds reminds me of my last fuqqin relationship....


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

I just empty out 2 accounts for email and there was 450 messages!  Oh FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

how much of it was fuqqin spam?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> why were you off last semester?



The fuqqin transfer was full for this fall semester!  UGH


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

well, that fuqqin sux! What are you going for? (degree)


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how much of it was fuqqin spam?




10% of it!  The rest was transfering of data I forgot about etc.

Rats!  Now it's time to go to the fuq'n gym!

Tons of 1 test and clen in my mouth, too!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

you are abuot to get so fuqqin hyped!
Watch out weight pile! Dave's coming! 

Tons, eh? You, my friend must have a big mouth!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Tons= 6 ml of 1 test and 2 ml of Clenbuterx!  He He He


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

you liking that 1-test?
I hear some good fuqqin things about it!
need $$....


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

It's very POSITIVE for me!  I liked it a lot but I wouldn't want to rely on it!  $$$$ also!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

you sir, better start impying the word 'fuq' in this fuqqin thread every time you fuqqin post a fuqqin post! I will have to report you to the fuqqin authoritues for notnfuqqin following the fuqqin fuq thread rules!

Youn sir, have been fuqqin warned!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

...and it's not the first FUQQUEN time!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

BTW...Who the fuq is the FUQEN moderator for this FUQQUEN 
FUQ thread???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

who the fuq knows?


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Not me,
I asked the fuquen question!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

well..who the fuq knows??


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Not me,
> I asked the fuquen question!!!!


Didn't I say this before????






fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,
fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,... 
Oops...I fuqued up,sorry Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

doh!  
I find you in violation of lack of proper word usage in this fuqin thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

welcome to the fuqin show!
this isn just a rant thread where all you need to do is vent and say: FUQ!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> welcome to the fuqin show!
> this isn just a rant thread where all you need to do is vent and say: FUQ!


Xactly!!! This is a FUQUEN thread where you rant and HAVE to say fuq(to relieve pressure)some will claim!!
If you don't say FUQ...well,you saw what happened to me when I mistakenly omited to do so. 
You get the FUQ police/flyboy on your ass,
AND LET ME TELL YA,it's not a pleasant experience!!!!!   



 he enjoys his job,so watch out!!!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> It's very POSITIVE for me!  I liked it a lot but I wouldn't want to rely on it!  $$$$ also!



Burner $$$$ = fuk.


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Dero!

Where the fuq you been lately?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah...I live to fuq with people!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2002)

thta's so fuqqin true. painful, but true


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Hey Dero!
> 
> Where the fuq you been lately?


Fuq'en work,where else 
How are the interviews going?



Mind FUQ,Burner????


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuq'en work,where else
> How are the interviews going?




The first interview (the thread post I did) went well and was offered a position.  I declined the offer because I would've never FINISHED school! 

The long run?  That job is cut throat!  Talent Agency

Second interview:  Technical comapny.  Took there test (just like the questions you'd find on the A+) test and I PASSED!
I declined their offer as well!  Again, due to being unable to go to school!

3rd interview- I went through a staffing agency and in the process of accepting the position they have set fourth.  It's online customer service, it's easy, I'll be ABLE to go to school, however, the pay is average.  So I'm am going to ACCEPT this position if offered tomorrow.

Oh yeah, for burner sake.  Here is your word.  (FUQ!)


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey Burner!  I just got back from the gym off of using the 1 test and I fuq'n was doing lat pulldowns 240 lbs. for 10 reps and it was with EASE.

In other words, 1 TEST FUQ'N RULES!!!!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, that fuqqin sux! What are you going for? (degree)



I'm going for Kinesiology with emphasis in exersize science.  fuq that's going to take a hella long time to finish!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Butt look at it this way YOU'LL HAVE A FUQU'EN  EDUMACATION!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

That's exactly why i'm going to school...i want to be an educated woman...i think brains, muscle(still working on that), and a great personality go really well together...and i'm striving to achieve all! 

I love being a fuq'n woman!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Psssssssssssst Beka!!!!
You forgot to say FUQ!!!!
Butt yes,yes and yes!!!
It's all good!!!

You forgot where you were,right?


Ademdum to this post... Yup time for this whore to say 
G'night!!!
I'm seing things  errr in this case I'm NOT seing certain things...

I'm glad you love being a fuq'n woman!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

Pssssst Dero....i fuq'n edited it!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Whattttttttttttt you mean I did see what I did not see,then you changed it and all this time I thought it was me????
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
Now how come it does not say that your post was edited???
Whatever...
PHEW... I'm alright!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

whooohooo!!!!!!  i've fuq'n posted over a hundred times....




oh my lord...i have no life


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Whattttttttttttt you mean I did see what I did not see,then you changed it and all this time I thought it was me????
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...
> Now how come it does not say that your post was edited???
> ...



you forgot to say fuq...fuq don't you hate that?


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Welcome to da fuq'n club!!!
I remember when I posted my first 100,all in a couple of days!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 21, 2002)

Twice in the same day   
 fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 21, 2002)

Just thought I'd fuqin drop in and say a big fuqin hello to...

Dero, Bekah, Burner, Coleman, Crash, Kuso, DJD, mmafiter, Fade, W8, Butterfly, Seyone, Leslie, IT, naturaltan, Trap-isaurus, Eri, Peets, Alboob, dg, Tank and anyone else that I forgot (sorry).

BTW - I gotta fuqin go!  Gotta work sometime!


----------



## david (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm fuq'n buzzed again!  Thx IT!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey Lean ... how the fuq is work?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Twice in the same day



Who says I'm too fuqin' old?


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Who says I'm too old?



ME! Cuz you forgot to say fuq in the fuq thread


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

good fuq'n call Kuso!!!  

Thanks lean-n-76er...hello right back at ya


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> good call Kuso!!!
> 
> Thanks lean-n-76er...hello right back at ya



Fuq, neither did she.


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Fuq, neither did she.



No, but she is a beautiful SHE, and with promises of pix in a bikini or nekid...so she can do whatever the fuq she wants


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> No, but she is a beautiful SHE, and with promises of pix in a bikini or nekid...so she can do whatever the fuq she wants




Beautiful?  YES, but she has NOT made any such promises.  


Much to my chagrin.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

I fuq'n edited my last oops, and FYI...I did post a pic of myself in a bikini....remember the pink bikini?


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

I sure as fuq remeber that pic


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

then what's the fuq'n problem...i posted it, isn't that enough?


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq....do you hear me complaining????


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> then what's the fuq'n problem...i posted *it* , isn't that enough?



The word "it" implies singular, as in, you only posted ONE picture.  So, in answer to your question; NO, that's NOT e fuqin' nough.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq 

they shouldn't put classes the morning after you've had a party @ your house 

What were they thinking!!!    ...damn university administration


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Corn...wasn`t there a fuqing thread you were suposed to post??


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq, bro...    I'll get it


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Only 5 fuqing days late already  lol

whenever bud, I don`t mind if it doesn`t even happen though...she copped a bit already


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 22, 2002)

what fuq'n thread?


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Um....don`t fuqing ask....you`ll see if and when Corn pulls his finger out


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

ST*FUQ*U
Kuso, your gay.

Bekah, we've had a competition to see who the biggest fuqqing jackass on this board is and I said I'd post the second round of nominees on Monday, but as I bon't spend every waking minute of my fuqqing life online *cough*...*KUSO*...*cough*, I was unable to get to it sooner...   or was just too damn lazy 

Kuso, we all love you even if you are a 'lil biatch


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_Kuso, we all love you even if you are a 'lil biatch



Fuq, I thought we loved him BECAUSE he was a 'lil biatch.  Or is that Irontime?  I keep getting them confused, they're SOOOOOO much alike.  They could be twins.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

No, that's just you


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Both of you just shut the fuq up already!! 

And I bon`t spend every waking minute here....just ha;f of them


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

STFU, I didn't mean to hit the b mother fuqqer 

  oops


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

ROT*fuqing*FLMAO

The B and D aren`t even fuqing close


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Shut the Fuq up already!   Fuqqer, I've had no fuqqing sleep


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Join the fuqing club......16 hours total over 4 days....how bout you?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

I know this may come as a surprise to most of you but.................I'm fuqing confused.  

Kuso is the one who typed "I bon't" instead of "I don't" but it's Cornfed who's appologizing for using a "b" instead of a "d"?

Someone care to explain or is this just a little joke between you two butt buddies.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Umm... but mine wasn't from being HERE!!!!   11-12 in the past 4 and 20-21 in the past 7


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> 
> 
> Bekah, we've had a competition to see who the biggest fuqqing jackass on this board is and I said I'd post the second round of nominees on Monday, but as I* bon't *spend every waking minute of my fuqqing life online *cough*...*KUSO*...*cough*, I was unable to get to it sooner...   or was just too damn lazy



See ALBOB...thats what happens when you get old and forget to wear you fuqing glasses


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

I know your eyesight may be failing or that you're looking for ways to conjure up some gay fantacy for your geriatric perversions , but he was mocking an earlier mistake of mine.  fuqqing scroll up, oldbob


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Umm... but mine wasn't from being HERE!!!!   11-12 in the past 4 and 20-21 in the past 7



Eh 16 fuqing hour days at wo....wor....wo...k haven`t been here too much either....not even on any of the whore charts


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

Ahh, so it IS a little joke between you two butt buddies.  Thanks


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey look at that...we all posted at exacly the same fuqing time!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Refer to the geriatric comment above, Alfuq


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Holy fuqqin shiat  



  who fuqqin' cares


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm fuqqin' hungry 

See you fuqqers later


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

L8tr buddy....I`m going to fuqing bed!

nite all


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> L8tr buddy....I`m going to fuqing bed!
> 
> nite all




Kuso actually FUQ'ing sleeps?


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

I feel FUQ'N great after drinking like a horse for some fuq'n reason!  Strange, huh?


----------



## irontime (Nov 22, 2002)

It's cause beer is fuq'n good for ya.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm so glad I don't fuqqing have to work till Sunday morning!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

Now there will be no fuqing excuses, right?!



:very afraid: :help DP!:


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm so fuq'en happy I'm done working for today!!!
I don't have to go back until fuqu'en noon tomorrow!!!!!



Fuq'en EH!!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Now there will be no fuqing excuses, right?!
> 
> 
> ...



eh? i'm fine now..no excuses.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 22, 2002)

Ok w8 , no smilies? thats not cool. I was joking wit ya....

and you forgot to say FUQ


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm so glad I don't fuqqing have to work till Sunday morning!



Yo,Gum Fuq'en spitting Jackass!!!
What are you going to do with all that fuq'en time????


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Ok w8 , no smilies? thats not cool. I was joking wit ya....
> 
> and you forgot to say FUQ



FUQ...sorry...I'm in a mood 

Time?...why house*work*....what else??!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh da fuq'en bomb????


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah...da fuqing bomb...although, not as bad as the bomb last week


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm tired and very fuqqing emotional ...I fuqqing hate that.


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Just put a smile on your fuq'en face...
Be fuq'en happy!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuqqing


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

He waits patiently for his breakfast to go down so he can.............
Hit the fuq'en gym


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Now there will be no fuqing excuses, right?!
> 
> 
> ...



GO LESLIE......
GO LESLIE.....


But I can't FUQQIN' help you whine....err....when she is in a  _mood_!  


DP


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq'en gym time!! Yeah baby


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Had a fuq'n good time at the gym??? Just Cardio


----------



## cliffster5 (Nov 22, 2002)

My powerbook fell off a chair in my office 2 days ago... FUQ!!!!! (got it fixed by district tech guy... whew... fuqing love that guy)


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Ok guys you heard him say it...
He fuq'en loves that guy...
 
JAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You were right about him...


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq'n hilarious!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Good!!! I have a fuq'en witness to this!!!
Before Cliffy decides to delete his love post!!!
FUQ,phew!!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

FUQ.....I`ve got a headache


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq'en back!!
Very fuq'en sore arms


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq'en poor didems!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq off....its a hangover


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuq'en no mercy


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

No fuqing bourbon for you at chrissy then lol


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

YEAH...Poor FUQ!!! 
Specially after a hangover!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

I dont think i've had a fuq'en hang over for about 2yrs 
I buy my own then  Ner
You'll fuq'en sleep in the shed too!!


----------



## kuso (Nov 22, 2002)

LMFuqingAO 

It`s not that bad....ran out of the 4 Roses and switched to GentlemanJack...think thats the reason for the headache....stick with one or the other woulda been fine.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

Fuqqin agree 
Been drinkin some Vodka cruisers lately YUM!!
Like lollie water


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Speaking of Alcohol!  Time for me to go fuqqin drinkin'!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 23, 2002)

Fuqqin i need a drink NOW!!
Here i am 9.30, home alone with the shits and the only people online are  me and fuqqin Hunkachunk


----------



## kuso (Nov 23, 2002)

I`m fuqing here!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

OK, I'm Fuk'n back!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

Get a load of FUQQING this!

K...we're at the mall...I'm wearing what I always wear...a pair of sport pants and a tank ..I had a sweater on even though I was dying of heat still...didn't wanna walk around w/ just a tank top on,lol...anyway...some chick looks at me and says to her boyfriend "she looks like a slut"!!!!! *shocked* ...I didn't hear it, rob told me after...good thing too cause there would have been some bitch-slapping kung-fu fighting going on let me tell ya   

FUQQING women!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

Hmmmm... 
Witch is worst,the slapping or the Kung FOO???
Aaaaah yes the FUQ'EN joys of malling!!!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Get a load of FUQQING this!
> 
> K...we're at the mall...I'm wearing what I always wear...a pair of sport pants and a tank ..I had a sweater on even though I was dying of heat still...didn't wanna walk around w/ just a tank top on,lol...anyway...some chick looks at me and says to her boyfriend "she looks like a slut"!!!!! *shocked* ...I didn't hear it, rob told me after...good thing too cause there would have been some bitch-slapping kung-fu fighting going on let me tell ya
> ...



The only way we can help you with this call is that MMA takes pictures RIGHT NOW!!! (hopefully your wearing the same clothes)  NO-No!  Wait, No clothes is fine!  

1) Was she ugly and obese?
2) Were you wearing a lot of makeup
3) Did MMA tape a piece of paper to your back with a sign that said, .. "say something if you think I'm a slut!    J/K!!!!

You should've given her a FUQ'N spinning 360 outward crescent  kick right to her jaw, stand over her and scream, "I've got the POWER!"  

That BITCH was just JEALOUS!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Get a load of FUQQING this!
> 
> K...we're at the mall...I'm wearing what I always wear...a pair of sport pants and a tank ..I had a sweater on even though I was dying of heat still...didn't wanna walk around w/ just a tank top on,lol...anyway...some chick looks at me and says to her boyfriend "she looks like a slut"!!!!! *shocked* ...I didn't hear it, rob told me after...good thing too cause there would have been some bitch-slapping kung-fu fighting going on let me tell ya
> ...



Hey Fuqqing slut!!!! How the fuq's it going?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> The only way we can help you with this call is that MMA takes pictures RIGHT NOW!!! (hopefully your wearing the same clothes)  NO-No!  Wait, No clothes is fine!
> 
> 1) Was she ugly and obese?
> ...



  No...I didn't have a sign on my back, LMAO....I don't know what she looked like...and no, I'm not wearing a lot of makeup  I've got the FUQQING power Bitch!


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No...I didn't have a sign on my back, LMAO....I don't know what she looked like...and no, I'm not wearing a lot of makeup  I've got the FUQQING power Bitch!




fUQ'N hILARIOUS!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

4:14 am and I didn't fuq'n go out to the bar and whoop it up like I did the last two nights and I feel buzzed


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Fuq'n strange!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

Last night mmafiter reminded me of something he used to do when we were just getting out of college and I just wanted to say:

mmafiter...you are a very cool guy   

And I am a fuqqing FUQhead sometimes, lol.


----------



## coleman (Nov 24, 2002)

WTFuq? none my fuqin business i guess


----------



## mmafiter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Last night mmafiter reminded me of something he used to do when we were just getting out of college and I just wanted to say:
> 
> mmafiter...you are a very cool guy
> ...



Far be it from little old me to argue.

 : right back atcha' !!

And NO kuso, I did not access w8's account again and type those nice things about myself using w8's name!!!!laugh:


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Far be it from little old me to argue.
> 
> : right back atcha' !!
> ...



Hmmn... sound like MMA is a ROMEO over there!   That's FUK'N awesome whatever it was you said.

PS.  Thanks for leaving us in the FUK'N dark about it, though.


----------



## Dero (Nov 24, 2002)

I am FUQIN HAPPY to hear/see that!!!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Time to fuk'n start the day!  Movies, resume and fun!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah....i get to start fuq'n working out again!!!!  My back is finally fuq'n healed 

Hey Tank...how's the fuq'n shoulder?


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

I can't believe I have two fuk'n computers down!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

FUQ 

FUQQING good/lousy night everyone   

dp


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

well...good fukin morning!
It snowed last night..after the streets were glazed over with a nice sheet of ice.
Luckily, I have to bee to work to wake up the fuqqin rooster so every body ELSE can get up...I do not have to share the roads with too many people. 
There are still  afew nuggets out there.

Ok..if you are driving along, no traffic ahead of you..and the light 1/4 mile away is fuqqin GREEN...DO NOT SLOW DOWN! WTFUQ?

KEEP FUQQIN DRIVING! 
It snows here every fuqqin year...you'd think people would remember some basics....

Some people drive so fuqqin slow they are actually  dangerous...
FUQ!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I can't believe I have two fuk'n computers down!



Geez, Dave..you're a fuqqin IT guy, fix them thangs!
I'd do it for ya, but my fee for that kind of road travel will be asrtonomical!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

FUQQQ!!!   Woke up to a broken water heater.    That sh!t was fuqqing cold this morning and so I grit my fuqqing teeth and froze my ass off in the shower!!!  FUQQQQ!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

Suck for you 


I am FUQING hungry today!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Ha...ha...ha 

Fuqqin Jackass


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

You are fuqing askign for it!!!! I usually pick on people MY size, but you have PUSHED my buttons!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Yes, I _am_ fuqqing asking for it


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

hey cornfed...
how many cups of coffee have you had this moring ot fuqqin warm you up??


Hey Les....if you are BULKING....why the fuq aren't you eating? I saw your meals....damn...not much cals, are they?


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Geez, Dave..you're a fuqqin IT guy, fix them thangs!
> I'd do it for ya, but my fee for that kind of road travel will be asrtonomical!




I'm dealing with FUK'N pieces of crap!

1) Compaq LTE 4500  (Won't browse!) ( Pent 1.... ?? MB of RAM... ooh, big chip, processor etc.  

2) Pent.  150 piece of crap  

I CAN fix both of these but I had better things to do last night!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey cornfed...
> how many cups of coffee have you had this moring ot fuqqin warm you up??


Fuqqin 0 dammit


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey cornfed...
> how many cups of coffee have you had this moring ot fuqqin warm you up??
> 
> ...



Its no ownder I am fuqing hungry!! Its 12pm and I have only had like 550 cals since 7 this AM!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

HOLY FUQQQQ 
I just found out that I slept through a test on Friday!!!




Good thing I'm full of it


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> HOLY FUQQQQ
> I just found out that I slept through a test on Friday!!!
> 
> ...



I'm sure the teacher would've accepted that excuse

Fuk'n NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

fuq why does water have no taste


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

'cause it's fuqqin water.....


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Ummm... depends on mineral content and purity.... but what the fuq do I know


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

fuq water i have to drink so much of it aleast it can do is taste good


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

fuqqin' sugar free lemonade (tastes good and you get the water too )


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

not a bad fuqqin idea i needa go get me some of that


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Country Time 
strawberry lemonade's the fuqqin' bomb


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> not a bad fuqqin idea i needa go get me some of that



you aren't gonna fuqqin go and, er...DRIVE to the store, are you...crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

fuq dude i haven't been allowed near a car since my friends won't even let me drive


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

better dust off that old fuqqin Huffy and get to pedlin'


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

or get a gf with a fuqqin car


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

what the fuq's happening, CRASHMAN?!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Its no ownder I am fuqing hungry!! Its 12pm and I have only had like 550 cals since 7 this AM!



holy fuqqin skinny chic! 500 cals? Dang, that's almost supposed to be one meal for me.....

here, eat this, it's a start!  on second thought, have two!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

not a fuqqin thing but i started my diet and training for the fiftyfith time this month fuq i always get lazy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy fuqqin skinny chic! 500 cals? Dang, that's almost supposed to be one meal for me.....



fuq! my meals are atleast in the 800+'s


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

get off yer fuqqin bum and do it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

with that logic how could i not


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

You forgot fuq


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm fuqqin' outta' here!

Peace


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

fuq i did,


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 25, 2002)

fuqqin see ya later needle dick


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm doing someone's FUQ'N resume!!!


----------



## david (Nov 25, 2002)

fuk'n


----------



## cornfed (Nov 27, 2002)

WTFuq is wrong w/ my prof.  he is the only bastard to not cancel class today and so I'm fuqqin sitting here waiting on this fuqqing waste of time and I have a fairly long fuqqing drive ahead of me... 

WTF???


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I didn't think the professor makes those decisions... isn't it usually the adminstration staff?

Fuq'n strange... that must FUQ'N suck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

fuqqin school


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

fuq'n professors!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

hiya fuq'er!  (CRASH)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

hey you big fuq whats happenin?


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

fuq'n just another day!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

Fuq dude i can't wait till thanksgiving i'm eatin nonstop all day


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

what are you going to have?  Anything out the fuq'n unordinary?


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

I am gonna have a FUQ'n pumpkin muffin...or two


----------



## Leslie (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh and I wanna fuqing leave work early!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Schedule a meeting with one of your favorite employees and chat with him/her until the days over.

Your fuq'n boss would probably laugh!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

FUQQIN COLD WHEATHER!!! i have to go work out in my -2 degree garage


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 27, 2002)

FUQ!!!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> FUQQIN COLD WHEATHER!!! i have to go work out in my -2 degree garage



Just pretend your Rocky in Rocky IV and suck it up, you FUQQER!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> FUQQIN COLD WHEATHER!!! i have to go work out in my -2 degree garage



Just pretend your Rocky in Rocky IV and suck it up, you FUQQER!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

FUQ!!!!!
It's starting to look like a weekend here...
So fuq'en quiet!!!
ANYBODY HERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE?

Aside moi!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm still here, FUQ!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

EH,Scotty!!!(but you're here on the weekend also,so no changes.)
Should I start calling  you Jackass yet? 



FUQ,I almost forgot! 
Yeah,yeah I know clement weather and no snow out west while here we huvver around -5,  
How the fuq is it going?


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

FUQ!!!
BTW...
What happened to da Eskimos?  







Forgot to drag that in da mud,for a few rounds!!!  



Beaten by Birds FROM DA EAST!!!


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 27, 2002)

Hehehe +13 was the heigh today, nice and sunny. 

I rode my bike to subway at lunch.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 27, 2002)

Fuq'in lucky bastards!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Hehehe +13 was the heigh today, nice and sunny.
> 
> I rode my bike to subway at lunch.


Do I have to say it for YOU...?




                  FUQ 
Bastiche!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Fuq'in lucky bastards!



LUCK?????
After one HALF of the game 11  Montreal and 0 Edmonton...
Need I say more?






Adendum to the thread...I know I forgot to say FUQ!!!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 27, 2002)

FUCK!!!!

I have to go home and bake dozens and dozens of molasses cookies... and not eat ANY 


We'll see how successful I am


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

That sounds baaaaaaaaaaaaaad.When people type "FUCK" as oppose to fuq,on the fuq thread... 
Everything ok B.?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUCK!!!!
> 
> I have to go home and bake dozens and dozens of molasses cookies... and not eat ANY
> ...



That just aint fuckin right  You gotta sample, just make a bakers dozen. 

I'm gonna be makin some Jam Jams with the kids on the weekend, I love makin cookies.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 27, 2002)

Opppps FuQ, I typed fuck instead of FuQ!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

Fuqing he,he...


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm fuq'n back and I will stay back until Friday.  That means I will be posting away tomorrow!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq,
fuq,fuq,fuq,fuq... 
Guess this wil become a whoring fest then?


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

fuq


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> fuq


What???
BUTTerfly won't let you eat any FUQEN cookies????
   
You have mail...(PM)


----------



## Fade (Nov 27, 2002)

I already ate a cookie 


fuq


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

Are you helping B'Fly with those cookies?  Fade's wearing a fuq'n apron!    Hey wait a minute!  So wasn't I three weeks ago


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

FUQ YEAH !!!!    



But I was finished at 11:30 AM...


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Fuq, I have to restart my computer!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

To many fuqing WINDOWS opened???


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

I see no fuq'n answer to if Canadian's are working a full day as a regular day, DERO!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FUQ YEAH !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You fuqqin blind or what Dave???
What do you think that was???
Just a few post up this page...


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

you were "fuqqin responding to Fade's/B'Fly's cookies!!!  I saw no other talk about Thanksgiving.

Finishing up at 11:30 am could mean a lot of things... such as whacking off!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

oh, the question was about Thanksgiving in Canada


----------



## Dero (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes...Now you're fuqing getting it...
Regular work day up here in Iglooland!!!
That's why there are SO MANY Cannuck on sites,more then usuall!!!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

OK, when do you guys celebrate Christmas then?  Or, is that the same?

I had to fuq'n stand in line for an hour.

I was getting ketchup, red sauce, Diet Pepsi and light bulbs....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 28, 2002)

Fuq i had to sit around and watch cartoons and eat all day  ...


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

fuq, I went to sleep and just woke up again and now going out for a few drinks!


----------



## kuso (Nov 29, 2002)

*FUQ  * 

My fuqing gym just decided to take tomorrow off.....fuqing Saturday


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 29, 2002)

FUQ....I went to the FUQING gym for FUQING nothing today....FUQQING People


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

FUQ...    





 Just 'cus!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

why are everyone's gym fuq'n close?  That's fuq'n stupid!   Thank god my gym does not pull that crap or they'd have  a few less members!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I can't believe how fuq'n cold it was this morning... not that I care or anything...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Fuq i had to sit around and watch cartoons and eat all day  ...



well, shiat, crash...you do that every fuqqin day anyway!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I haven't ben able to ge tto my fuqqin gym since Wenesday.
They closed @ 7 fuqqin pm...(10 mminuets after I got there) and I was pumped and ready to fuqqin lift!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

DON'T take Fuq'n Clenbuterx before you get on a plane!  (screwball!)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

I was thinking about it before I go and fuqqin dive! 
See "Burner! The Amazing Human Torpedo!"


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

that could possibly be worse but then again, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

the hotel does have a gym...will have to do some light workouts....

Yeah, I probably wouldn't want to be too hyper under the water...I suck up enough fuqqin air as is...I have to use the big tank....and stil ru out of air before my friend who doesn't even friggin lift or anything...


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

FUQIN drivers who 
DO  NOT  KNOW  HOW  TO  DRIVE  IN  DA FUQIN  SNOW!!! 
  
I was almost in da ditch,had it not been for my winter driving knowhow!!! 
It would had been ugly,had I not been able to get out of that spin,the ditch is about 30 ft deep and I was heading straight for it just before the guardrail,countersteer and countersteer  and back on the road I was!!!
Pull the car on the shoulder,put it in "P" for park and stepped out,just to catch a breath of air!!!
Then the other driver(yes the other yahoo!!!)shows up and asked me if I was alright????
My initiall reaction was to blast him,but,I simply said "yes" and then told him not to stick around  for too long,it might be dangerous for HIS HEALTH!!!!   
He understood...He knew he was in the wrong,he turned around and walked to his car...
Grrrrrrrrrrrr,fuquen loser!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

dero had fuqqin road rage!
aarrrrggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dero had fuqqin road rage!
> aarrrrggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUQ IT!!!
This is what I'm installing on my car!!!




Can you imagine a Honda Civic Hatchback with this?

Get the FUQ outta my way
OR ELSE...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

all right, calm down fast-n-furious!
So...does your civic look like a civic, or do you go and fuqqin rice-boy it out??


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm french,NOT A FUKKEN RICE BOY!!! 
NO, I like my hatchback the way it is,no frills,just a sunroof and a good sound system.
No,I don't have da big subwooffers in the trunck,where would I put my bike????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

damn...I thought you were a fuqqin Canadian? 
  

Wow...stock civic..that's a rare thing nowadays!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn...I thought you were a fuqqin Canadian?





Burner!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

time to go to the fuq'n gym!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

two points dedcuted for improper use of this fuqqin thread!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Fuqqen oops


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

ha fuqqin ha!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

who?

(fuq)


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

fuqqin dero! that's who!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

What can I fuqqign say?
I fuqed up!!!

I'm certainly not going to get down on my fuqin knees andin front of you,I'l let IT do that to ya!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Dero is still fuq'n on??  Wow?!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

poor IT, looks like he's been ridden hard and put away fuqqin wet!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dero is still fuq'n on??  Wow?!


Well,FUQ!!!
I did work today...Two shows!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Hey Burner, check out the new fuq'n poll I just submitted.  I think your name is in it!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> poor IT, looks like he's been ridden hard and put away fuqqin wet!


Was he ever put fuqqin away????


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

He's not here...I guess he's fuqqin resting for the next round!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Ok...Time for food intake!!!fuqqing
In a bit...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

c-ya the fuq later!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

What FUQQIN time you finish?


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

or:
Fuq,what time do you finish?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

6pm, mountin fuqqin time


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

or:
What time you FUQQIN finish?


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 6pm, mountin fuqqin time


He,he... What time is MOUNTING FUKKING TIME???
I'll talk to ya later on...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Well, for me...my fuqqin MOUNTING time will be tomorrow when I go see my girl..she says she has a special birthday present for me....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> she says she has a special birthday present for me....



tomorrow's your birthday? well happy fuqqin birthday!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Oh,FUQ!!!!
Happy FUQQING B.DAY Burner!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

yah!  Happy Birthday Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanks, it's Sunday, though....
I'll be celebrating by fuqqin b-day @ 35k feet. Maybe I could find some cute flight attendant to gimme a mile high club b-day present?


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Dat sounds like LOTS of FUCKING fun...
@ 35,000 ft!!!
If you find da proper attendant


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

hmmm...latina.....thin....accent....that perfect fuqqin awesome tan.....


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

don't you have a fuq'n GF???


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

ssshhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
shut the fuq up!
I just watched the movie, "Road Trip". The rules were explained. If it is in another area code, it isn't cheating!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ssshhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> shut the fuq up!
> I just watched the movie, "Road Trip". The rules were explained. If it is in another area code, it isn't cheating!


What's the area code @35K fuqqin FT?


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

nice... fuq'n nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2002)

Fellas...I'm fuqqin outa here!
I'll be back te 9th!
c-ya!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

see ya later, Burner!!! Have a great time!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Later Burner!!!!
Have a GOOD flight (@35K FT  say no more... ) and catch ya later Dude!!!
 
Have some fun!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

Fuq, I had to look up Beethoven, Bach and Mozart fro my friend on the internet!

The TARD!!!


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

FUQQIN DOH!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 29, 2002)

I sent him this 5 page biblio of Beethoven and it was sized 7 font.... do you think he was fuq'n laughing??


----------



## Dero (Nov 29, 2002)

Fuqqen


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OWWWWWWWWW!  I just burned my fuq'n Arm on the STOVE!!!!  FUQ'N Chicken!!!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

FUQ, I just ate some eggs and I feel like shit!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

and FUQ, my computer was acting funny and I had to log off and redo some crap that took an hour!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm going to have a few drinks and when I get back in a few hours... Vengeance SHALL be FUQ'N mine!


----------



## Dero (Nov 30, 2002)

FUQ,
youhave MAIL!!!
No not you Dave...


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Here comes my fuk'n WRATH!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

Dero fuq up???


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

OK, what a waste of fuq'n time trying to post pictures...............  Dahhhhhhhhhhh... FUQ it!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

My FUQ'N head hurts!  Headache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

Take two aspirins and Pm me tomorrow...
FUQ!!!
Get rid of it...


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

No way!  I'm fuq'n gonna stay!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

FUQ!!! my jaw hurts!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

What did you fuq'n do????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

car crash


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Does this mean you'll be in front of the computer more often???

Oh yeah, (Fuq)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

ya probably  fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

maybe I can get to 10K with your Fuq'n help!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

lol fuq there will be no problem


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

well get cracking, son!  Start a posting stupid stuff and I will reply to it!


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> car crash


Who's fuqin fault was it this time????


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

The drivers (not crash)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Who's fuqin fault was it this time????



the fuqqer who slammed on his brakes in the middle of the intersection on a yellow light


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I smell fuq'n money for you Crash!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

FUQ...It's sunday night!!!!
  :bounce:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 1, 2002)

Some things *FUQQIN SUCK!* 

DP


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

I fuqqen hope so...
some things have to suck while others can't...



To fuqqen be 
or not...



That is so fuqqen profond!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm Fuq'n BACK!!!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I better be within fuq'n 150 by tonight!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq i'll help ya


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

Limit is still 11:59 pm?



Right,FUQ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

you got time dave get to fuqqin work


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

How's da fuqqen jaw doing?
...and the nose and da...
FUQ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

they fuqqin hurt thank god for pain pills


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Dero, I'll make it probably by 3 am!!  (FUQ)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

How is that Jaw, Crash 



(fuq)


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

What fuq'n pain pills?  vicadin?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

vicodin is my friend


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

That is not a good fuq'n thing to say!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

well fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm getting fuq'n full just looking at the food to be prepared!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

lucky fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Fuq'n RULE #1:  Never consume AL-KEY-HALL when on pain pills


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq i'm gonna die jk


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I was overhearing a fuq'n conversation with a friend to another friend and he was trying to tell the guy to start smoking in order to lose 30 lbs.  The guy who was telling him doesn't smoke!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

what a dumbass but i heard somethin like that in musclemag once but laughed and turned to the swimsuit part

fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Now that's FUQ'n FUNNY !


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

i forgot to say fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

you forgot to say it quite a few times.  But does anyone fuq'n care besides Dero and Kuso?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

those fuqqin goody goods lol


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Are you really fuq'd up on those pain pills??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

how much is really?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Like do you feel higher than a fuq'n kite?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq how highs the kite


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

very high... like fuq'n 35,000 feet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

thats low compaired to this


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

you still are forgetting the word, "Fuq"... you cluck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq fuq fuqqedy fuq fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

what is that?  Hey, at least you used the word fuq not once but several times!  Kuso and Dero will now be proud!


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

where the fuq is everyone?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

i'm a fast learner  fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> where the fuq is everyone?


fuq theyu all disapeard


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Dero went to put his makeup on for his show!

Ha Fuqqity Ha-Ha!   J/K, Dero!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

HA! fuq


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

haddy fuq-fuq ha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuq fuq fuq......    fuq fuq fuq.......   fuq it all the way


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

So what are you fuq'n doing tomorrow??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

i wanna go snowboardin but i'm still sore oh well i'll heal what r u doin?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

you better NOT go snowboarding, crazeeman! 

I am going to go to the gym and do a split routine!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

what body parts?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

oh hey hows the 1-t workin


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Body parts.

Legs in the morning

Chest and Tri's at night


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I went up 30 pounds on lat pulldowns for 10 reps with ease

I went from 210-240!!!  And I still had time to smile

I went for higher reps last week while using the 1 test.

50 lb DB presses for 25-30 reps!!! etc.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

If I come across some extra 1 Test, I'll send you some like the clenbuterx sample paks I sent to Burner...  How old are you again???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

thats pretty good


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

You forgot the fuq'n question.  How old are you?

If I send you 1 Test I wanna make sure it's not a waste!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

no it'd go to waist on me only 19


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Then, that's too bad.  Gold's Soldier is taking it and I think he's 18???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

serious? he even seein results?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm not sure......... I just stay out of all of that and let GP and the rest give him the right direction he needs.  

I wouldn't suggest it because it would be purely a waste of money!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

ya thats what i was thinkin plus i grow fast enough without it i just needa stop getting hurt


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Are you prone to injury.  Is that why you nickname yourself, CRASH????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

yep actully it was from that game megaman back in the day but i think me getting hurt constantly fits it better


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

What the fuk is Megaman?  A cartoon character or something like a Lego?  Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

you don't remeber nintendo???? old crappy nintendo? that thing ruled


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

I DON'T think NINTENDO RULED!  EVER!!!!  All I remember was blowing on those stinking fuk'n cartridges just to try to get them to fuk'n work and then, along came SEGA!  Thank GOD!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

hahaha i remeber that crap


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 1, 2002)

Fuq man i'm tired i'm off to bed now that you've reached your goal for the night


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

See ya fuq'n later Crash!  

See ya probably sometime tomorrow!  No Fuq'n skiiig or snowboarding, either!


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

What a fuq'en whore!!!!
You did it!!!
Feel any different?


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

Yo Der-odian!  I ddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddd iiiiiiiiittttttttttt!

Yeah, I feel different.  That stinkin' e-coli killed me yesterday and I had couldn't sleep worth beans.  Headache, sluggish and diarrhea.

Well, I'm a lot better now..  but as for the 10,000 mark... yes, it was good to get off my shoulders!  Just think Dero, I have no other fuq'n goals here!


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

NONE????
Step it up man!!!
Gotta have some fuqq'en goals!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2002)

e-colli...Holly Fuq!!!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> NONE????
> Step it up man!!!
> Gotta have some fuqq'en goals!!!



I have GOALS!    I was referring to IM goals!  Catching Kuso is NOT a goal.  That's something that time will take care of!  

Plus, I want to switch to be more informative and fun here on IM rather than a POST WHORE!  

Of course, I would never give up my conversation with you all!

Oh yeah.... "Fuq"


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> e-colli...Holly Fuq!!!




Yeah, but I feel no pain right now, Dero!

Wanna know why?

Because I'm BACK IN BLACK!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

fuqqin hello


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

SOMEONE NEEDS TO KICK MMAFITER'S ASS  

He just brought home a huge fuqqing jar of chocolate hazelnut spread


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

Fuqqing sweet! I love to get fuqqing almond spread!!


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> SOMEONE NEEDS TO KICK MMAFITER'S ASS
> 
> He just brought home a huge fuqqing jar of chocolate hazelnut spread




He needs his ass NOT kicked but should have it kissed... not by me but by you!  That is the greatest fuq'n treat in the WORLD!!!!

Happy eating you two!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2002)

Yeah...you two are a big help


----------



## ZECH (Dec 2, 2002)

Your on a bulk aren't you? What's the prob?


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

Oooohhh, I'd love to see that!  (W8 in her bulking phase)

Hey MMAFITER.........................  get the camera ready again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 2, 2002)

hahafuqhaha


----------



## david (Dec 2, 2002)

I just did hamstrings tonight and got a FUK'N cramp!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Oooohhh, I'd love to see that!  (W8 in her bulking phase)
> 
> Hey MMAFITER.........................  get the camera ready again!



w8 is bulking....but still has a full 6pk....mind you...I'm not eating that fuqqing chocolate shiat.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w8 is bulking....


A wimp bulk!! Cum on get some balls and really blow up!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> A wimp bulk!! Cum on get some balls and really blow up!




I may fall for this reverse psychology w/ my pics but dammit don't mess w/ my fuqqing abs!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe you could just send it to your boobs! 
Pammie-Leah!


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w8 is bulking....but still has a full 6pk....mind you...I'm not eating that fuqqing chocolate shiat.



Actually, I think chocolate or desserts sucks so I don't blame you for not eating it!  Personally I'd rather trade in for more protein for any offered dessert, mind you, fuq'n chocolate!


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

M-O-T-H-E-R   F-U-Q-Q-E-R-!!!!!!!!
It's FUQQEN cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

hardee har fuk'n har


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

Fuqq'en serious!!!
-21 celsius...
I call dat FUQQ'EN COLD!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuqq'en serious!!!
> -21 celsius...
> I call dat FUQQ'EN COLD!!!


 
what's that in american terms...aka fahrenheit?
it's fuq'n cold here too!


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

Fuqq'en COLDER!!!
  
I try to find my converter.
BRB...


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm back...
-5.799999999999997 farenheit is equal to -21 celsius...
See,I told ya it was FUQQ'EN COLD!!!


Here is a bunch of easy to use converters...


http://www.admiralmetals.com/metric_conv.htm


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 3, 2002)

Brrrrr!  that is fuq'n chilly!  it's 3 degrees F right now...or so my computer thermometer says


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2002)

Well I was looking at the thermometre that is outside the  window, and I was out there about an hour ago,not for long,but long 'nuff to be able to say FUQQ'EN BRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Right now I'm practicing guitar and vocals for a show I may do... for cover songs.  I thought of possibly doing Billy Idol's White Wedding!


Hey little sister... what have you done?

FUQ yYEAHh!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

fuqqin hello


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

hello fuq'er!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

what up you big fuq


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

Just browsing the fuq'n paper and added a guestbook to my webpage!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

ya i heard you updated it or so the email said you sent that thing to like 500 fuqqin people lol


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

So you didn't fuq'n sign it??  What's the matter with ya????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

fuq? was i sapposed to?


----------



## david (Dec 3, 2002)

I am wondering if I should start a small message board, too!  Hmmmn... decisions fuk'n decisions....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 3, 2002)

i'd be a mod for ya


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

No need for mods... 

I was simply delete it!  

Anyway Jr., are you going to fuk'n sign it????    Do you need a direct link???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

yes, yes i do need a fuckin direct link


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

http://www.csp-designs.com/Guestbook.html

I believe this should take you there!  BTW, try not to be crude or Vulgar!  My Mother will see this!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

done and done


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

I fuk'n noticed!  I was thinking about editing and I was going to have it where you were going to say, "Oh man, your web page is cool and I visit everyday"..... sounding like a real fuk'n geek!  But I didn't!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

fuq ya i'd feel like a winner haha  lol


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Have you fuk'n cooked meal # 13


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

in about 15 mins i'm gonna start  steak, baked potato, and broccli mmmmmm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

i love my steak


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

baked potato at this hour is NO GOOD!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

really? awsome! i don't have to waist my time making it  

you wanna a good tasting steak?

salt
pepper 
garlic powder
and wortishire sause or however one would spell it
put that on it let it marinade for about an hour and bbq mmmmmm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

what's the potato gonna do bad?  lol


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> really? awsome! i don't have to waist my time making it
> 
> you wanna a good tasting steak?
> ...



Well, Worcestershire sauce is better than nothing ... but then again, nothing is even better.  However, your a growing boy looking add on pounds and don't have to worry about all those little things that competitors ahve to... so go ahead with the sauce.  

Real garlic is ALWAYS better then powder.  Marinade that steak for at least 4 hours next time!   I usually have 4 to 5 marinating in a big tupperware bowl!

LOOSE the SALT on that steak, HAPPY!  Garlic powder and Worcestshire is SALT already.  Hell, you might as well go get one of those weight watcher steaks!  1100mgs of Sodium (guess)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

dam but i do love my salt  my weakness 

but dam chef dave that was good advice, how much red meat do you normaly consume?


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what's the potato gonna do bad?  lol



Well, it would be a large dispute of what to take in on your last meal before bedtime.

Take in consideration of your age.  A potato is NOT going to make you gain 50 lbs in one week!

*  The best way to tell you is without getting jumped on by others is in this way.

- Potato is a complex carbohydrate.  Using it excessively therefore,  converts to sugar=fat.
- A better choice and you already have it chosen is, broccoli!  If your looking for something more to eat, consider eating a rice cake or 1/2 more pc of steak!  Hell, a little more protein won't kill ya.

One of the others (which we know they don't come in here could give you the scientific explanation etc. on why Complex carbs should be avoided right before sleep.


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dam but i do love my salt  my weakness
> 
> but dam chef dave that was good advice, how much red meat do you normaly consume?



I usually consume more chicken and I usually use Ginger and garlic marinades on those!  A little white wine!  Go to the Healthy recipe section and you'll see my 150 posts of how to prepare foods, Intl', straight up etc...  It's worth looking at!

Red meat, I consumed enough to rebuild a calf last week!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

god i love steak mmmmmm i'm gonna try making your orange chicken tomorrow


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Here, make this!!!

Ha Fuk'n Ha Ha Ha!

"My mom taught me to cross my knees when I wear a short skirt. But I'm not wearing a skirt. My members get to see me up close and personally pink."

Fuq'n great web page!  Eat your heart out, CRASH!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

hahahaha did i miss somethin here?


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Yeah.... that!  Where's Dero?  He'd like this!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

i dunno probably off somewhere being canadian


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

but don't worry he'll read every word of this again


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

This time I doubt it!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

haha i don't he'll read it to see if we said anythng about last time lol aren't i right dero?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

well fuck dave i g2g to bed i have a long day of eating and talking to my numerious gf's lol i wish but i'll talk to you later


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

We are suppose to get up to 3 inches of fuqqin sleet and snow with 1 inch of Ice on top! They are saying the fuqqing power will more than likely go off late tonight when it gets bad! FUQ!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

The weird thing is I stop on the way home yesterday to get some food for me at work the rest of the week. On the milk Isle their is not one gal. They have a sign up saying "NO MILK". What the hell do people do with all that milk??? If the power goes off for any length of time it will spoil. I guess you could put it outside though. People of the the south have no sense when it comes to snow! Can't drive either......FUQ


----------



## kuso (Dec 4, 2002)

*FUQ*


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahahaha did i miss somethin here?



YEAH!!!!!!  You keep forgetting to say Fuq ya Fuq!


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i dunno probably off somewhere being canadian



That is fuq'n wrong what you said! :lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> YEAH!!!!!!  You keep forgetting to say Fuq ya Fuq!



well fuq beka i'll say it more fuq fuq fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> That is fuq'n wrong what you said! :lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm tired of talking to FUQQING stupid customers........rocks have more intelligence because they don't talk back! 

I'm FUQQING tired of the way people drive,  I'm FUQQING tired of phone sales people...and I'm just plain FUQQING TIRED! 

I'm FUQQING frustr8ed.  I'm FUQQING emotionally frustr8ed.......I feel like I'm somewhere between breaking out of a cage, ripping a tree apart....or just curling up in a corner with depression!

I'm so fuqqing sexually frustr8ed (even though I get it everyday)....that a busload of Cheerleaders, Professional Team of course....wouldn't even make a FUQQING dent in my appetite! :Fuck:

Guess I should have worked out today! 

DP

and I'm tired of FUQQING apples, tuna and salmon!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

I could never be tired of fuqqing salmon


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

I mean....I could never fuqqing be tired of salmon...... ..... ....


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I could never be tired of fuqqing salmon



Very, very, VERY kinky w8...and a great catch


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I mean....I could never fuqqing be tired of salmon...... ..... ....


fuqqing good thing you caught that!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 4, 2002)

I fuqqing cut myself on the tuna can


----------



## Jodi (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> The weird thing is I stop on the way home yesterday to get some food for me at work the rest of the week. On the milk Isle their is not one gal. They have a sign up saying "NO MILK". What the hell do people do with all that milk??? If the power goes off for any length of time it will spoil. I guess you could put it outside though. People of the the south have no sense when it comes to snow! Can't drive either......FUQ



How well I fuqin know.  When I lived in SC it was ridiculous.  No bread or milk or beer.     I took the car out for some spinning and everyone thought I was cracked.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> No bread or milk or beer.


That was another thing...people buying beer left and right! One lady bought 3 bottles of wine and two cases of beer. I thought, yep...go home get drunk and have babies!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 4, 2002)

You do know usually when the power goes out here for any length of time, nine months later we have a baby boom!


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

Finally my fuq'n computer is working!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 4, 2002)

fuq i know!....actully i don't lol


----------



## david (Dec 4, 2002)

I had to reformat and everything and I just finished putting everything back into fuk'n place!  Great!  Now I can post  TONS!!!!


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQQING "other" Boards 

FUQQING "two-faced" people 

FUQ!


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

why would you be fuqqing twp faced people on other boards?? Not enough here for you?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

I have fuqqin trees and huge limbs down in my yard from the Ice. Fuq! It will take a day to cut all those up!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

At least I have fuqqin power! Everyone around me doesn't have it. Wierd!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 5, 2002)

Will all you stop FUQING complaining!!! 

just kidding


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

You are fuqqin going to get it today aren't you?


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuqqin Mother Nature!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuqqin Ouija boads??


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FUQQING "other" Boards
> ...


The ones he's not banned from of course!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

Well...this just tops my fuqqing week off  

FUQ!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

Don't you people ever shut the fuq up???   I ignor this thread for a couple of days and you fuqin' hens have posted ten pages of fuqin' bull shit.  Ya'll are worse than Butterfly, Princess and Miss LeDix COMBINED!  Who started this fuqin' thread? 

Oh, I should have known.  MMAFITER, you fuqer.


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ 
Life is good!!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ I'm tired of cottage cheese and oatmeal.


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Don't you people ever shut the fuq up???   I ignor this thread for a couple of days and you fuqin' hens have posted ten pages of fuqin' bull shit.  Ya'll are worse than Butterfly, Princess and Miss LeDix COMBINED!  Who started this fuqin' thread?
> 
> Oh, I should have known.  MMAFITER, you fuqer.


You're a FUQQ'EN brave man OldBob,attacking those three gals,like you just did. 
 
It was nice knowing ya!!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm fuq'n tired of some of these dumb people in Florida!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

Are they fuqqen Snow Birds???


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> At least I have fuqqin power! Everyone around me doesn't have it. Wierd!


I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...



Get da fuqqen chainsaw out DG!!!
Or the axe,great cardios!!!!

Been there,done that!
Mucho damage?Is it still very icy?


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...



I thought you said you were a Sound Engineer??

And  a  fuq'nFARMER!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Are they fuqqen Snow Birds???



No, their are fuq'n idiots!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I thought you said you were a Sound Engineer??
> 
> And  a  fuq'nFARMER!!!!



Fuq!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You're a FUQQ'EN brave man OldBob,attacking those three gals,like you just did.
> 
> It was nice knowing ya!!!



Nothing I haven't already said to their fuqin' faces......................sort of.  

 Dero


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Nothing I haven't already said to their faces......................sort of.


Pssssssssssssst,OldBob,you forgot to say FUQ!!!
Short time memory lost,forgot what thread you were on?


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I'm going to Fuk'n move to Los Angeles or Santa Monica!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

You gotta let Pitboss borrow your fuqin' computer occasionally.


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm going to Fuk'n move to Los Angeles or Santa Monica!!!


Why the FUQ are you doing dat????Moving there...
A job or what?


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

Why does a fuk'n job get posted as Ft. Lauderdale and then reroutes the Position to Baltimore, MD!!!!!!!!!    Fuk'n CLOWNS!

I'd go if Leslie was near Baltimore!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Why does a fuk'n job get posted as Ft. Lauderdale and then reroutes the Position to Baltimore, MD!!!!!!!!!    Fuk'n CLOWNS!
> 
> I'd go if Leslie was near Baltimore!


Dave!!!
Make some sense!!
What does that have to do with moving to fuqqen LA?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuqqin egg whites!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

I fully expect this fuqin' thread to be over 100 pages by tommorw.  Is that the record?  How long was the dreaded "Two Word Only" thread?  Now THAT was one fuqed up thread.  I wonder if it was the same fuqer that started both?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

fuq i dunno but i know the post whore thread is 250 fiqqin pages


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I fully expect this fuqin' thread to be over 100 pages by tommorw.  Is that the record?  How long was the dreaded "Two Word Only" thread?  Now THAT was one fuqed up thread.  I wonder if it was the same fuqer that started both?


The same fuqqen person!!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Dave!!!
> Make some sense!!
> What does that have to do with moving to fuqqen LA?



I'm looking for opportunities within the US (warm area)

Two seperate post with two different views.

Sorry to fuk'n confuse you, Dero


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> The same fuqqen person!!!



 I checked, mmafiter started this fuqin' mess and Prince started the two word only fiasco.

HOLY CRAP!!!  So you're saying mmafiter and Prince are one in the same???


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Why the FUQ are you doing dat????Moving there...
> A job or what?



It would be a good fuk'n experience...  I haven't been west coast for fuk'n ages!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

where are you gonna move on the west coast?


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I checked, mmafiter started this fuqin' mess and Prince started the two word only fiasco.
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!!  So you're saying mmafiter and Prince are one in the same???


Ooops,I misread that one...
The One word thread  and the Fuq thread are Mmafiter's creation,
yes Prince started the Two word thread.
No,they are not the same ...
Is it all clear now?

My fuqqen  bad!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

fuq i forgot to say fuq again fuq


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

I would consider LA or Santa Monica... nothing else.....  ha-diddy Fuk'n Ha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

theres this little crap place called big bear it's nice  atleast we have a ski hill


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

still forgetting the word "fuq",  Crash??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

i keep forgetting what thread i'm in, fuq!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

What are you fuq'n doing today and did you make that Orange Chicken???  No????!!!!!!!!??!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Is it all clear now?



I'm soooooooo confused.   

Still haven't fuqin' got that one, eh?


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ(there,I won't forget it...)
I've been in Cali,and I am the opposite from you Dave,
anything but LA!!!
...and fuq(as punctuation!)


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FUQ(there,I won't forget it...)
> I've been in Cali,and I am the opposite from you Dave,
> anything but LA!!!
> ...and fuq(as punctuation!)




Don't let LA fuk'n scare you , Dero.  Just pretend your in Toronto minus the snow and cold!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> I'm soooooooo confused.
> 
> Still haven't fuqin' got that one, eh?


Like I said,I hear the voice kind of a nasally voice BUTT I still can't think of the FUQQEN show!!!
WHAT THE FUQ IS IT!!!!!!!
 
It's FUQQEN bugging me...
WILLIT ever end???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What are you fuq'n doing today and did you make that Orange Chicken???  No????!!!!!!!!??!



not yet i'm outa chicken i needa find a ride to the fuqqin store to get some more


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Don't let LA fuk'n scare you , Dero.  Just pretend your in Toronto minus the snow and cold!


I'm not scarred ot IT,I simply don't like LA!!!
Too fast!!!
I like it when it's cool and layedback!!!
I love San Diego!!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

SAY FUQ, CRASH... FUQQQEN CHICKEN at the store!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

lol i went back and edited that i hoped no one would fuqqin see


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok...
> 
> 
> ...


Duke Power said about 1.2 million customers were blacked out Thursday in North and South Carolina, far surpassing the record number affected when Hurricane Hugo tore through the region in 1989. The utility said it could be days before electricity is restored.

Carolina Power & Light reported a peak of 466,000 customers without service. Its worst natural disaster was Hurricane Fran in 1996, which knocked out power 791,000 customers.

Other utilities in the Carolinas also had thousands of customers without power.

 Time Warner cable guy said it would be longer than that before cable is restored due to power lines having to be cleared first. 

I helped a neighbor clear a giant tree that fell on his truck. It jerked the power box completely out of the brick wall. No one around me has power except for one other person. Guess I got lucky! Some areas look like a war zone! Damn Ice!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ! YA! parents are gone party time! al-fukin-right!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

I FUQQEN hear you !!!
We had something like that a couple of years back...
It's fuqqen ugly when you still see trees down 4 years later!!! 
I wonder how Rob NC faired?
Who else do we have in that area???


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> I'm not scarred ot IT,I simply don't like LA!!!
> Too fast!!!
> I like it when it's cool and layedback!!!
> I love San Diego!!!



Too FAST?!?!?!  No, NYC is fuq'n FAST especially in the entertainment industry that your in.

San Diego???  You just want to be near Tijuana!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 5, 2002)

Good chance he doesn't have power! It is possible that even more may go out. When the ice melts and the limbs spring back up they pop and break. So we are not done yet. This was a very ugly storm!


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Too FAST?!?!?!  No, NYC is FAST especially in the entertainment industry that your in.
> 
> San Diego???  You just want to be near Tijuana!!!!


NYC is not fast,I love Da Big Apple!!!
It's sumthing personel...I DON'T LIKE LA.FUQ


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Good chance he doesn't have power! It is possible that even more may go out. When the ice melts and the limbs spring back up they pop and break. So we are not done yet. This was a very ugly storm!


Yup!!!Man I hate FUQQEN ice storms!!!
They have been predicting some for us,this winter...
I hope not.
Take care DG...


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> FUQ! YA! parents are gone party time! al-fukin-right!!



Oh fuq'n brother!  Just don't have the same cop come to your house and break up all your noises!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> NYC is not fast,I love Da Big Apple!!!
> It's sumthing personel...I DON'T LIKE LA.FUQ




Alright, do you like fuq'n Atlanta??


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Alright, do you like fuq'n Atlanta??


Never been in Fuq'en Atlanta...


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey dg, 

I've noticed you've been topping the top 10 lists lately.... are you making a stance or statement?  We'll have to give you a Fuk'n PW title soon.  GP is on his way too with his bumpity-bump postings!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

See ya all for now!  I'm off to the fuk'n gym!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 5, 2002)

I gotta new fuq'n job!  I'm a waitress at one of the local restaurant/bars in town.   I'm excited but a little nervous.  wish me good luck!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Like I said,I hear the voice kind of a nasally voice BUTT I still can't think of the FUQQEN show!!!
> WHAT THE FUQ IS IT!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



John Travolta as Vinnie Barbarino in Welcome Back Fuqin' Kotter.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2002)

good fuqq'n luck bec!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuqqing Holiday parties...and their Fuqqing food choices.  I have to look at the shit fuqqing people eat  for a couple of hours tonight.....it's fuqqing BYOT (Tuna)....hope some Fuqqer knows what a salad looks like!  nthefuqqingrag:


DP


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuqqin' diarrhea is gonna get 'em, DP


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 5, 2002)

*sits here eating a lunchables*

FUQ!


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 5, 2002)

It's funny, but lately all I hear is the Charlie Brown teacher's voice!

Wa wawa wa Mwaaa. Mwa Mwa waaa wa wa Mwa mwa!

FUQ! or Wha wa!


----------



## kidda9 (Dec 5, 2002)

Driving exameniers,mine wreckt my head,asked me to pull over when there wos no avaible space for at least 60 foot so waited then he said wot u waiting for.So i said "a space these all bottom drive ways dont wanna block them" he says"so"  holly shit he ment be testing me FUQ!

at least i past


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I gotta new fuq'n job!  I'm a waitress at one of the local restaurant/bars in town.   I'm excited but a little nervous.  wish me good luck!



A job.... Damn it!  I wish I could find a good fuk'n job that will fit my school schedule! 

Congrats, Beka!  Damn, I wish I lived near ya!  I give really great tips to friend's!  But you'll do really well!  What is the name of the restaurant BTW?  And, limit Tank to 2 beers!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 5, 2002)

FUQ, I hate tardy people!!! 

For FUQ sakes!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

Tonight I'm gonna fuq'n post till I drop!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 5, 2002)

It's Fuqin dark and cold outside!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> FUQ, I hate tardy people!!!
> 
> For FUQ sakes!!



Fuq! I was working!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 5, 2002)

Fuq I feel damn good after today's workout


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It's Fuqin dark and cold outside!!!




Dark yes... but cold in Houston?????WTFuq is going on out there??


----------



## kuso (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I gotta new fuq'n job!  I'm a waitress at one of the local restaurant/bars in town.   I'm excited but a little nervous.  wish me good luck!



FUQ  Tell me it`s HOOTERs and give me the addy


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuq! I was working!



Likely fuqqing story!!!  At least I still made it on time.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> A job.... Damn it!  I wish I could find a good fuk'n job that will fit my school schedule!
> 
> Congrats, Beka!  Damn, I wish I lived near ya!  I give really great tips to friend's!  But you'll do really well!  What is the name of the restaurant BTW?  And, limit Tank to 2 beers!!!!!



Dana's Beer Cheese and Blooms: a local bar.  It's quite small, only 28 tables!  I'll try to keep Tank down to only 2


----------



## Dero (Dec 5, 2002)

...and cut him off that Miliwakee stuff...Get him to drink real FUQEN beer!!!
  


Congrats on the new job!!!


----------



## david (Dec 5, 2002)

yeah, like Icehouse!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Dana's Beer Cheese and Blooms:



BWAAAAAAA   I had to dash out of here last night so I didn't get the chace to post the slam I was gonna make about it being in Wisconsin so it must be a cheese and beer place.    I'm dyin' here.   If you tell me "blooms" are another name for Brats I'm gonna hyperventilate.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Dark yes... but cold in Houston?????WTFuq is going on out there??



Well it was 7pm when I posted that.  Fuqin day light savings time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

Fuqqin computer viruses !!!! that messed up a whole fuqqin night of whorin fuq !!!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> It's funny, but lately all I hear is the Charlie Brown teacher's voice!
> 
> Wa wawa wa Mwaaa. Mwa Mwa waaa wa wa Mwa mwa!
> ...




LMAO!

And who is the fuq'n recipient that is speaking?  w8?


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well it was 7pm when I posted that.  Fuqin day light savings time



I love those fuq'n nights!  7pm-8pm out on the beach side of Ocean Drive, South Beach, eating outdoors with a nice cool breeze!  Aaahhh... so delightful.....


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Fuqqin computer viruses !!!! that messed up a whole fuqqin night of whorin fuq !!!!



Me Too!  Did you fuk'n send me a virus?!?!     I reformatted my C: drive and it's acting a lot better now!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

i got computer fuqqin raped it fucked up my sound drivers and attacked my mp3's that mother fuqqer! and my porn


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh SHIT!!!  Your porn collection alone..... GONE?!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 6, 2002)

completely... i'm gonna get the fuqqer who wrote that virus


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

sure your going to get the fuq'er and when you do that, I think I'll try to outrun superman!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn, I've gotta fuk'n bounce tonight!!  No whoring for me!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

FUQ! Think I'll bounce upstairs and get a brewski!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

JUST IN JUST IN!  

I just got a call and I DON'T have to bounce!  Eeeiiyiiii!  PW CITY, here I fuk'n come!  After a couple of beers, though!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Fuqin be careful! Don't want a DWI!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

Hopefully 2 beers and two hours... the test will be fuk'n below legal!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

You would be suprised how much it takes to blow (.08) which is impaired in NC. One of our officers just went through intoxilizer school. He drank 6 beers in one hour and only blew .07. The old line "I only had two beers" and the guy blows over that is a bunch of crap!!!


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

fuq!!!! In Oz its .05


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Fuq! Kuso, you would never make it buddy!!


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

for the first year it`s only .02 as well


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Damn! Or FUQ! Talk about zero tolerence........


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

Yep, and if you get busted in that first year you licence is fuqing GONE for a year or something, before having to start the whole proces again.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

Get a fuqqin taxi!!


----------



## david (Dec 6, 2002)

What the fuq is everyone doing tonight???


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2002)

they are not the fuq here. That is for sure.


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

I`m watching K-1   

FUQ yeah


----------



## Dero (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm fuqqin downloading  MTB clips so I can burn them on CD!!!
Here and there tonight...
Waiting for kus to post K-1 results ...


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 6, 2002)

GO TO SLEEP.


----------



## Dero (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> GO TO SLEEP.


Fuqqin GO TO SLEEP!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm fuk'n back on!  And, DG, no I have NOT yet gone to sleep!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Remember..... Will Smith said it best!


"Party in the city where the heat is on.... all night in the street toill' the break of dawn..."

Fuq yeah!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Let me go clean my fuqqin mess the ice storm made!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll catch ya'll fuqqers later this afternoon!


----------



## kuso (Dec 7, 2002)

FUQ....Sefo lost


----------



## kuso (Dec 7, 2002)

FUQ ........Hunt lost


----------



## kuso (Dec 7, 2002)

FUQ....LeBanner lost


----------



## kuso (Dec 7, 2002)

And the main FUQ......

FUQ  Hoost fuqing won without even winning a god-fuqing-damned fight


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> BWAAAAAAA   I had to dash out of here last night so I didn't get the chace to post the slam I was gonna make about it being in Wisconsin so it must be a cheese and beer place.    I'm dyin' here.   If you tell me "blooms" are another name for Brats I'm gonna hyperventilate.



i'm not sure how they make beer cheese soup, but kind of self-explanatory.  and i think blooms is the popcorn that gets placed on top.  What kind of waitress am i, i don't even know the house specialty! FUQ!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Beer and cheese doesn't sound like a good combination to the bowels... do they also have baked beans on the menu, Bekah?  

Cheese is logical though because your from WI and I had a huge debate with my friend in Madison.  He states that they are the biggest major dairy supplier in the US.   I agree but I had to give him a hard time to let him know that the it's not  a monopoly to people and people in grocery stores don't look at the dairy (cheeses) and pick that brand bc/ it's from WI.  

PS. FUQ ---->  Happy Dero??


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

DSL is FUK'N great


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> i'm not sure how they make beer cheese soup, but kind of self-explanatory.  and i think blooms is the popcorn that gets placed on top.  What kind of waitress am i, i don't even know the house specialty! FUQ!


 I would be happy just to see your beautiful face! I know what I want anyway!! Just bring COLD beer


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Are you in love, DG?    With BEER?  Maybe you an IT need to go to Northern WI and meet up with Tank and drink the bar down!    I'm fuk'n funny!  Hee Hee!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Are you in love, DG?    With BEER?  Maybe you an IT need to go to Northern WI and meet up with Tank and drink the bar down!    I'm fuk'n funny!  Hee Hee!


Seeing Tank and drinking beer would be cool! But I'd much rather see Beka!


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

What the FUQ's up with this thread anyway....LMAO


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

What's the matter Dino?? We haven't forgot you!


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

No, I just thought we were suppose to use FUQ in our sentences...lol!

So how U doin?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

FUQ! I forget.........Doing fuqqin great!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

FUQ........ it's Dino 

DP


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey DP....FUQ U....LMAO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks Dino........FUQ U 2 

DP


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

did ya fuqqin miss me?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

Where ya fuqqin been?


----------



## dino (Dec 7, 2002)

FUQQIN dead!  Well almost....

Nah, just very busy with shit!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> did ya fuqqin miss me?



FuQ Yeah.... 

DP


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> FUQQIN dead!  Well almost....
> 
> Nah, just very busy with shit!


Well you just need to get un-fuqqin busy!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 7, 2002)

I am fuqqin tired from cleaning limbs out of my yard today from the ice storm! And they are fuqqin calling for it again Tuesday! FUQ!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm fuq'n back!!!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

haddy fuq'n har ha!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm fuqin bored and almost out of beer


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

Will ya look at dat fuqqin new avatar!!!
Hammer,what happened to da old pussy?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

what the fuq's upi Dero?!  Your on late tonight!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

The kitty got old  I needed something tougher 

p.s....got more beer  havent drank in forever and it feels fuqin good!


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

He,he...Fuq'en EH!!!
Dave just got home from work...
Hammer,I raiss my beer to your new AV.
It looks good 'n tough!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Cheers


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Hi Hammer!  Get drunk but you must stay on and post corny stuff to us like dg did tonight!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

As long as I'm awake and conscious I'll be corny


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

Yall forgetin to say FUQ ...
No cheaten!!!
Corny or not..

Klang!!!!(beer bottles klanging together...)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I cant fuqin believe I forgot to say fuq...there


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

You have the "Dero-CRASH forgettin' to say fuq", syndrome!


----------



## Dero (Dec 7, 2002)

HA!!!
Don't fuqqen sweat it,it happens to all...
Happens to Dave ALL DA FUQQEN TIME!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

I have something..lol it's called lack of something... fuq


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm FUQ'N pissed that DERO------YES DERO has NOT signed my guestbook!  

You PIGEON!    Bigss's starting to treat it like a message board!  

I think Hammer SHOULD sign it while she's in a GREAT-AWESOME state of mind!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

As I continue to drink I'm afraid of what I'll fuqin post


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Don't worry!  It's OUR lil' secret  

(FUQ)


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I wish I was there fuq'n drinking with you in the GREAT STATE of NEVADA where it's ALL LEGAL!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Dude if anyone was here that would be fun we'd be fuq'n out not me sitting in my fuq'n apartment!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Dude if anyone was here that would be fun we'd be fuq'n out not me sitting in my fuq'n apartment!



But on the other hand, I AM loads of fun... we live by an easy rule in South Florida.... THERE are NO rules!  

We party every night and anytime.  If I wanted to, I could leave and go have a few brews, dance and BUMP-FUQ-GRIND!

But I did that for the last 3 days...  A guy can only handle so much!  Unless your name is Dero.... KING PARTY!  

Dero, Too BAD we aren't in NEVADA.  Hammer is correct!  WE'D have a blast!  Your in Vegas, aren't, you?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Fuq yea...until January then I'm moving back to the midwest. By choice...whole family is there. Looking at Indy or Chicago. Vegas is best for visiting no living here.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Just fuq'n curious.  What is your short biography?  Don't start when you were borned, either!  

Like current status.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Well... moved to Vegas in 2000 for a guy. Dumped him 9 months later. Stayed for a great job. The job now sucks and I miss my family. Moving back to Indiana in January will go to Indy or Chicago. Never married, no kids, 31 on Jan 01 and having fun


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Well... moved to Vegas in 2000 for a guy. Dumped him 9 months later. Stayed for a great job. The job now sucks and I miss my family. Moving back to Indiana in January will go to Indy or Chicago. Never married, no kids, 31 on Jan 01 and having fun




Wow!  Doing things for you NOW is what matters and not for the opposite person!    Wait, dumped him like "left him?  Or, dumped for another guy?   .  Wow, your younger than I am!  Never married and no kids.  Hell, we have something in common.  
Where in Indiana?  French Lick?  Indianapolis?  Immediate family is a beautiful thing and being close so this could BE a GREAT decision.  You'll be truly happy, I think?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

No I left him completely! No other man involved other than "friend" that was for a few months. Geesh I sound nutty huh?

I definitely miss my family and will look forward to being back home. Indy would ROCK! Dad hunts in French Lick though! Beautiful there..you've been?

I'll definitely be happy back there..snow and all! Cannot wait!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I then am glad for your happiness!!!  

Never been to Indiana but fly over it a quite a few times last month!  I have a picture of Indian flat-farm lands from the sky!  It's on my web page I think.

I CANNOT believe that you said, "Cannot wait for the snow!"      Are you sure you WANT that??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Yea...I miss the white shit! Here in Vegas it's Summer and Winter. Absolutely no in between!  My uncle died a few weeks ago and it snowed when I was home. It was so beautiful! I hate driving in the fuq'n snow but it will be worth it to be closer to "home!"


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm VERY sorry to hear that about your Uncle.... and yes, driving in the snow--- blows!  But being close to what you truly call "home" is DREAMLIKE!  I maybe going to what is "HOME" and that involves the snow but only for a month or so!

FUQ!  This almost all rhymed.... or so, like a poetic...POEM!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks! I'm better now  Where is "home?" I'm definitely not looking forward to snow which is why Indy would be best...not as bad and the Chicagoland area!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

The windy city... sheeshh, in the winter time surely that has to be renamed!  What's it like in the winter (February) in Chi-Town?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

It sucks! lol


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Well, I kinda figured that out!  I was more like thinking in terms of "fuk'n Blizzard like!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

fuq'n blizzards are possible! It's so hard to guess.......


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

What's on your fuk'n agenda tomorrow?? 

Recuperating?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 7, 2002)

well I was going to the gym but I dunno now...LOL If I dont go train I dont fuq'n tan either!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Sun shine tan or tanning booth?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

Total booth tan....I tan at the gym


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I think they take profile pictures, too!  There!  Now you have NO excuses!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

I seriously have no pics to post...I'm sorry!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I know.  I'm just busting on ya!

However, I finally got one of my g-friend's to allow me to take a picture of her!  It was like "pulling teeth"!!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

How many g'friends do you have? lol


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Ummn... not enough to go around!   

Plenty!    Need to get rid of some bc/ their leeching on too much!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

OMG...lol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm going....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

to bed.....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

must take


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

care of...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

business


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

Good night David


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

the chat!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

And, a very good night to you too!  And of course, thank you too and hopefully, very soon, our paths will cross!  

 back atcha!

Side note:  This isn't the two word thread...........


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

"taking care of business"


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Side note:  This isn't the two word thread...........



I was too fuq'n drunk to know at that time what was what  lol
Back to being fuq'n quiet


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

w/o the FUQ...this has NO appeal! 

DP


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Last night was fuk'n outrageous!  There was posting left and right..upside down and inside out, not a creature was stirring not even a mouse!

All rules were broken in all the threads.

Fuk thread did not contain the word, "Fuq"
Two word thread had sentences...

And mostly, "NO HOLDS BARRED"  In other words, Happy reading by all  esp. for Dero!!!!  He He He  He missed out and disappeared!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm so glad to be back on fuk'n DSL!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I should be on a FUK'n roll by now!  I am shipping the GF off to her friend's so I CAN try to come close within KUSO!!!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm fuk'n happy today!  Is anyone also fuk'n happy today?!?!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I'm fuk'n happy today!  Is anyone also fuk'n happy today?!?!



FUQ no...I'm just pissed


----------



## irontime (Dec 8, 2002)

Was having a great fuqin weekend, but I gotta do fuqin homework today!  FUCK


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Side note:  This isn't the two word thread...........


...and she says she's NOT a POST WHORE!!!
Using the FUQ thread as the two word thread...
Add up the postings...
Hammer,you out of the closet as a post whore???


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> FUQ no...I'm just pissed



Why?  Today is Sunday, no work day and isn't it MMA's turned to cook?  

I hope you have a fuq'n better night!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and she says she's NOT a POST WHORE!!!
> Using the FUQ thread as the two word thread...
> Add up the postings...
> Hammer,you out of the closet as a post whore???



Nope...LOL I was too fuq'n drunk to apparently read the thread title 

P.S...I'm fuq'n tired


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Nope...LOL I was too fuq'n drunk to apparently read the thread title
> 
> P.S...I'm fuq'n tired


Fuq...
How's the head today???
Any hangover?
Drink LOTSA water!!!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I bet you are fuk'n tired!  I woke up at 1:30 pm today!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuq...
> How's the head today???
> Any hangover?
> Drink LOTSA water!!!



Speaking of which, I would've thought you (Dero) would 've read this whole thread.

Where the fuq did you disappear to last night... and furthermore, no good-bye?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm not hungover but I stayed up much later than I normally do! I'm usually in bed by 10pm at the latest! And the worst part is I woke up at fuq'n 630am...my usual!

I need a fuq'n nap though and I've already taken in a gallon of water! I'm sooooooooo thirsty!


----------



## Dero (Dec 8, 2002)

Sorry...
My puter crashed in a BIG WAY last night!!
Lost a lot of stuff I was downloading,was so pissed off...
There were many fuqs and ...
You did not want to hear all of those #@^%*^(  *&^*^(*(*^
Now,it's dinner time,so I'll catch ya later...


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'm not hungover but I stayed up much later than I normally do! I'm usually in bed by 10pm at the latest! And the worst part is I woke up at fuq'n 630am...my usual!
> 
> I need a fuq'n nap though and I've already taken in a gallon of water! I'm sooooooooo thirsty!



WATER is a fuq'n good thing although it would turn me inside out!  

But, I'm glad your back on.  BTW, did you go back and read everything you posted??


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Why?  Today is Sunday, no work day and isn't it MMA's turned to cook?
> 
> I hope you have a fuq'n better night!



lmao...yeah right...I had a shitty w/o...I suck.....so I'm drinking wine


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Sorry...
> My puter crashed in a BIG WAY last night!!
> Lost a lot of stuff I was downloading,was so pissed off...
> ...



I knew there was a fuk'n logical explanation to it!  I even guessed that your computer crashed!!!!  Talk to you soon!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...yeah right...I had a shitty w/o...I suck.....so I'm drinking wine




Uh-oh another person drinking while posting!    Actually I post less when I 'm drinking bc/ then I want to go out and get naughty!  Fuk'n naughty that is!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

FUQQIN  washing machines are ex$pen$ive! 

DP


----------



## dino (Dec 8, 2002)

Who the FUQ washes?  Just buy new clothes...lmao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 8, 2002)

FUQ, I wish. 

DP


----------



## ZECH (Dec 8, 2002)

I had a fuqqin hangover this morning!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm fuq'n back on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

fuq that hurt god dam snowboard crash!!


----------



## david (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey Fuqer,

Did you get the police report, yet?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 8, 2002)

not yet i was around the police last night but fuq that was for different reasons


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Why were you around the fuk'n police, again?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

me and my fuqqin friend staged a fight


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Wouldn't happen to be the same fuq'n friend who was driving, would it and what the hell do you mean by "Staging a fight?"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

ya it actully was the same friend his car is all messed up but still drivable so we went to our big fuqqin grocery store in our town and staged a fight (started a fake fight) and since he was gettin a new hood etc... we thought we'd use the car as a prop for the fight so i picked him up and threw him onto the hood and some old people saw and called the police luckly i knew the cop he pulled me outa the car a week earlier when i got hurt and we were all laughin about it and just told us to not do it here but fuq it was funny


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

yo, crash! 
you're a crazy, fuqqin guy!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

I'll be lucky if I get to fuqqin 'board this year..nad I've got a new board that needs to be broken in!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

fuq fuq fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

havig a fuqqin problem, there my friend?


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

No, just pw type post....

fuq fuq fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

well, in that case, I may have to join you by saying:
fuq, fuq, fuq!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i'll be happy to break your board in for you burn


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

fuq fuq fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

too late. Penalty of Crash for improper use of this fuqqin fuq thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

well fuq hasn't stopped me yet


----------



## Dero (Dec 9, 2002)

FUCK FUCK FUCK 
Xcuse the addition of letters but I am fuqqen pissed off!!!
Go to the sport forum/thread URGENT all MOUNTAINBIKERS!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

well fuck i'm a dirt biker but i'll still check it out


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 9, 2002)

Fuq'n low carb diets


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 9, 2002)

Now I'm fuq'n going to bed  had to get a few in tonight  nite you fuqs


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

g'night you fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

and good guqqin night to you too!

I'm a street biker...can I look?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

well fuq burn what kinda bike do you have?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

Honda CBR600 F4 1999, with almost 19 fuqqin thousand miles on it!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

I fuq'n need to watch wrestling soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

wwf fuqqin withdrawl syndrome....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 9, 2002)

i'm watchin wrestlin right now


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 9, 2002)

fuq'n Joanie Lauer was on the Billboard awards...she looks good 

(really going to bed now! lol)


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

Chuna (not a typo) is greedy!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

forget to say fuq!  Whoops!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

who the fuq is chuna?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

the fuqqin man beast chyna


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

haven't kept up with fuqqin wrestling....
was occasionally watching that reality show for wresting try outs on MTV..that was kinda cool...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

that one was it called fuqqin tough enough?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, something fuqqin like that....see the house they are staying in?
wow..


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm glad that wanna be Lita and that pretty boy, chong-jose got the boot.  Oh yeah, that gullible oriental kid was a sucka , too!  Now can you dig that, SUCKA!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

Had only seen the first couple fuqqin episodes...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i don't know whats goin on i haven't seen it in fuqqin weeks


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't watch to much fuqqin tv....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i watch the soprano's, wrestling, and cartoons thats about it


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

You should see it---- both of you.  Crash since you've become quite morbid over the few days, I'm surprised your not kicked back laughing when people are crying getting their ass booted off!  I thought the last episode was mean!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hmmm sounds interesting


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

fuk'n 4 in the am again.  Going to finish watching wrestling... talk to you when you wake back up Crash and Burner, he doesn't sleep... just lije Kuso


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

oh, but I do sleep....just do not seem to get enough of the fuqqin shut eye....


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

I wonder if I even sleep anymore!  (fuq!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hhaha g'night dave


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

g'nite


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

good fuqqin night, bro!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

have a good 4 hours fukkin sleep


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

I just saw that burner past me out in the 24 hour lists

Aren't you lucky... but I'd like to see you pass me out in the past 7 days!  Coleman actually did for a day or so....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ha i haven't even checked that thing tonight i can't have anything distract me from my whoring duty's


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

it takes one second....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

just can't do it captian theres not enough power! i need direct links stat!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

geeze... that is awfully lazy but here you go santa clause

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/memberlist.php?s=&what=topposters&perpage=15


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dam burner has moved up! i needa catch his ass


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you sir...canot have my ass.....
I don't swing that way...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

AH you sick bastard!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm not the sick one...YOU were the one who mentioned about cathing my ass, flip boy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

damn, I still cannot spell catching!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

you need sleep


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

2.5 more hours....I'll be on my way home!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq lucky me i don't work


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, but some day you will know the fuqqin pleasure of it.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

of bein a gynocologist?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

W O R K .....

being a gynocoligist...get to examine.....fat, old unwashed,
 un-trimmed women....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

thats not right


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yet true!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ugh i feel sorry for those bastards


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm sure they get theri occasional hottie..but with the stats of more Americans becoming obese everyday..that ratio is dwindling!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

they must be chubby chaser then


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

hey, fat girls need loving too....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK FUCK FUCK i just got attacked by a virus i'll be back a little later


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

good luck...go and get the latest .dat files from mc cafrey or who ever you have...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i went and got the norton free trailware and kicked that fuqqin viruses ass haaha that fuckers dead


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> W O R K .....
> 
> being a gynocoligist...get to examine.....fat, old unwashed,
> un-trimmed women....



eeewww!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Fuqqin cold rain!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq


----------



## Dero (Dec 10, 2002)

Not fuqin again???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya fuqqin agian:'(


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

fuqqin 75 degree weather!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq! it's cold here


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

it's called winter...hello..it's fuqqin cold every where.....ok, maybe not in Hawaii...but every where else..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

well i'm packin my fuqqin bags and goin to hawaii


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I just watched that new movie Lilo and Stitch...I'm with ya...moving to fuqqin hawaii..


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Fuq! I think I'll go to!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Fuqqin Bootie call. Ladies???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq i just watched that 70's show


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I never could get into that fuqqin show...brings back memories of hitteous clothes....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

haha i love that mila kunis girl god dam she's so hot!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

the fuqqin blonde?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

no the dumb bimbo brunette


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

don't thinkI fuqqin saw her the other night...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

jackie! you didn't see jackie you poor deprived bastard lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

it fuqqin seems so...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

shit you poor bastard! lol


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I'll fuqqin get over it..
I did miss JAG tonight....I forget her real name..butt eh woman who plays Mac? Very WOW!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i haven't watched that show in like a fuqqin year


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq!  Anna Nicole Smith is on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

FUQ! i can't believe i'm missing it jk. if i wanted to see a rino i'd watch animal planet


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

she was actually pressing her lawyer buddy up against a wall and pretending to fuck him as if she had a dick!  Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha dave your really into that show aren't you?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

I can believe you are watching HER when Buffy the fuq'n Vampire Slayer is on


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you think he gives her a discount for false fuqqin?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, his fuqqin priorities are all scewed up..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

brb in 1/2 hour


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

whew! break! Time to go eat!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I can believe you are watching HER when Buffy the fuq'n Vampire Slayer is on




Hiya Hammer-hunny!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

damn! we are ll in fuqqin violation of fuq rules....in order for reparations...I submit that hammerlynn....post pics...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

Hey! I said fuq  I am sorry that I do not have any pics to post...fuq!

 David


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

I need to go make my fuq'n shake! I'm hungry!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

actually, crash, dave and myself were in violation of the fuq thread rules..I'm suer we can all agree we would not like to see one another...I chose you..


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

lmfao too fuq'n funny but I cant help! sorry....


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..I'm suer




Were you trying to saw sewer?  Are you sewage, Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

we have fuq'n patience....
;D


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ah fuq the rules


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

shhh, I'm trying to get fuqqin pics of hammer! we need rules!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq i wanna see some pics


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

so heed the fuqqin rules!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

tsk tsk!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Fuqqin post some pics Hammer!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq! say fuq!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah, fuqqin say fuq, ya fuQ


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2002)

Fuqqin Burner has lost it!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

more fuq's will not get you the  pictures (they dont exist!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq they don't


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

I fuq'n tried to tell ya


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

go get a fuqn camera...take a fuqin picture..and post it! We wanna see what a nice, mid-western girl looks like!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I think my mom bought me a fuq'n digital  but I wont fuq'n get it until I go back in January!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq ask for it sooner


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't worry fellas', when I go back to Chi-town, Hammer and I are going out for the night... I assure you, she won't run and hide from the camera.  Just think when she's sweating hard in the gym, I'll snap those pictures!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

During fuq'n deads what?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 10, 2002)

I must fuq'n get to bed now...you whores play nice


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

sounds like a plan dave


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

oohhh...hot chick all fuqqin grunting and groaning....hell yeah!

g'night, hammer!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> During fuq'n deads what?



It's settle then!  I declare that we work our legs that day/night.

Here's my routine:

* Squats (smith machine... we'll make sure you go real deep!  )
* Vertical leg press... I'll stand in front of the machine to spot you!  :hehehe!
* Stiff legged.... must wear short-shorts!
*Abductors/Inductors

You bring the sweat... I'll bring the camera!  

Fuq, is that funny or what?  Just teasin' Hammer!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

yeah...fuqqin WHITE shorts!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

that sounds like and awsome night


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah...fuqqin WHITE shorts!




And, I supposed a color g-string thong type, too?

Nah, I hope to have  a fuq'n great time with Hammer!  She should be lots of fun!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

white shorts black G string


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

or a fuqqin red one...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

or no shorts


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

well, shew WIULL be fuqqin working out...she has to be presentable...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

nah i don't think any gym owner in ther world would stp her lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

ya'll need to get laid!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I was supposed to tomorrow night...but the girl has to stay late at work....I confirmed this..she actually is working....


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

you better bang her good and get out all of your frustrations!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

i might get some on thursday


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I leave nothing behind....she'll be bow legged for the following week...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

aren't i too proud to be getting some


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

you're too proud to be having sex? You've got a big box iof tissues then?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

HAD** would be a better word


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

sam's whole sale club might help you.....


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

,....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 10, 2002)

FUQ!  Gotta go!  See you pornal whores later!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

later bro


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

later, lean!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

see ya


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

bye


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

adios


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hasta la vista


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

good fuqqin night!


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

Burner going to beddy bye?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

G'night burner


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

fuq no....I've still got 6 hours left on this shift...


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

nighty nighty nite burner


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

dam lol i was gonna really whore once you left lol


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

nighty nitey nighteee nigghtthththththththththAO:WJdril;wdflijnasldjf;laisjdfl;.iasjdfljas;ldjfilasjdilfjasldjfil/asjd/lfijasdopf'[saik[p9qewugoiasjd;oifhqopihjg;oasnd;goihasopi;dfi;ofg, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

wtf was that? swahili?


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

It's Crashtalk... you know Whorse code??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

ya i'm fluent in it  hashjsgrjryjry


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

whorse code....or crashenese?


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

you are losing now, Burner!!! [w08euuwjer pop0qwerj top8nqwrev8jwrp9povwe8np0osrumvtw8nme590vp0w4umvc23ij[0fqio][seiot]=q3o4=\]5op]q-3it\=qo3ie]-0tikq3[0p8uit0p[q3it509q2j3u4pt


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

ardeeee he har ha haha ha haa


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha crashense i like it hafhhgfhjsgfshdgg


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

I have stamina though.....I'll persevere


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

hahaha gjhlhuiocvtyuxcirfxyutjucvbk


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

lfiawuyhrto;jq3w;oriujq3p-0urj09134ur0poqiwjr0pq34u[9p134j5t0p13u4[p9rm c09u [0234 uv9324u [r0iu2][0p8inv -0qwei
q 'weurj' q9wu e[0qyu34[05yu q[2304jr ;p


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2002)

fuqqin  crashenese...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 10, 2002)

gfvyudl,,ggggggg;pilfysfhgfdhjk;uygjkl


----------



## david (Dec 10, 2002)

hungoo lindeu arva a  mu ni ligo


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hahaha sounds like your actully trying tyo say somethin


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

it's Coloradian talk!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ohhhhh ic...i think.....


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm looking at boobies!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

go to : http://www.ratemyboobies.com that sight kicks ass!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

that sight is bogus... their all ex-porn pictures... don't fall for it... get the real amatuer.... their BETTER!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

haha it's just boobs


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

actually it's not as bad asI thought it would be


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya it's actully normal people puttin their boobs online to look at


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

it's cool


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

They have  a "rate my dong" site.... did you submit your picture over yet??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya i was 1st place  no jk i don't think i'll visit ratemydong.com


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

don't tell me you've been visiting!!??


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

nope!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

haha dave your ratin the dongs aren't you


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

nope but the fuq'n sun is rising!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hahaha poor bastard for some reason it feels like its rising here but it's pitch black


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahaha poor bastard for some reason it feels like its rising here but it's pitch black




That would be your  fuk'n thingy in your pants... once again!  TURN OFF THE PORN CHANNEL!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

hahahaha hahahaha alrighty i can do that


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

aaah... d you really have it on?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

........no


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Look out!  MMAFITER is fuq'n online!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

yep wonder what he's plottin


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

He's already fuq'n begun... it's a riot!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

lol i gotta see


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Naaahhh!  he's stumbling around... like if he fell out of bed!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

lol i wanna see what he makes now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

happy hump day!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

today's hump day?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

wednesday....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

fuq yeah, it is!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

shit i needa find a girl to hump


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

well, I had one to go and fuqqin fuq tonight...er, Im mean make love to...but she cannot make it...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

dam girls and their excuses......i just don't have one in general


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

no wonder you've been typing up a storm....to much time on  your hands....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

ya i know they are gettin calises i mean..........


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

calises on your fingers.....
aren't your eyes fuqqin buggin on you? I also was burnt out on posting earlier...eyes were hurting...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 11, 2002)

nope they've gotten used to this or i'm amune


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2002)

dude...you are SO in violation ofm the FUQ THREAD!, you fuq!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2002)

You fuqqers filled up FIVE fuqqin' pages in one fuqqin' night!!!  Un fuqqin' believeable.   Have you ever heard of getting a fuqqin' life???


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 11, 2002)

fuq'n  ...


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2002)

Got fuq'n finals this afternoon and I'm fuq'n pissing from my ass!  FUCK!


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2002)

Fuq'n cafeteria food!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_ I'm fuq'n pissing from my ass!



TOOOOO fuqqin' much information.


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2002)

well wanted to rant and what better place than the 'fuq' thread


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You fuqqers filled up FIVE fuqqin' pages in one fuqqin' night!!!  Un fuqqin' believeable.   Have you ever heard of getting a fuqqin' life???




Have life, yes, but the word "sleep", fuk no!


----------



## seyone (Dec 12, 2002)

fuq,my team just lost game 1 of the finals


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

fuq theres no one here


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Crash, 

While I was actually reading this Fuq thread, I couldn't help but notice your "great" spelin <==== spelling _hee-hee_

Calises is Callouses
Amune is immune

Now, I know your not Canadian or foreign for that matter so, no excuses! 

Sincerely,

The Gramar-spelin King!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fuq theres no one here



Yeah, at 4:37 am my time , I was actually sleeping!  

You'll be gone this weekened so I will be lingering here contemplating some evil fuq'n scheme!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

FUKIN HEADACHES!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> FUKIN HEADACHES!!!



Sure fuqqin' cure..............................................amputation.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

That was about the most fukin stupidest thing you've ever said Alboob...

j/k just felt like giving you a hard time... it's been sooo long.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_ just felt like giving you a hard time



And I appreciate it too.  W8lifter doesn't even fuqqin' try anymore, she's scared of me.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> And I appreciate it too.  W8lifter doesn't even fuqqin' try anymore, she's scared of me.



Any time!!!

You realize that sooner or later she WILL get you


----------



## Dero (Dec 12, 2002)

Fuq,another headach???
Poor you!!!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Time to play the fuq'n game!s

HHH


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

time to fuqqin sleep


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

your actually going to fuq'n sleep???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

hahaha fuq no!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

ARe you going to try to catch up to B'Fly.  Check the stats... I'm falling completely off!  

She quite afar fuq'n ahead of you now!  You might not be able to do it.  BTW, aren't you going away this weekend??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

i have a race on sunday and i've gotta train during the days but i'll be here at nights


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

I wish this FUQ'n girl would hurry up and call me!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

why you gonna go bang her?


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh yeah.... my GF comes on here from time to time!  Hey GF, my answer to Crash's question.... "YES"  

No, I have to go fix her computer!  I'm actually at the Nova Southeastern University Student Center using their computers... that's why my responses are faster than usual!

Oh yeah.... the word (fuq)


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Crash,

I think this was fuk'n intended for your viewing eyes!  

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13551


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

haha fuq i'm bein slow tonight


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Crash,
> 
> I think this was fuk'n intended for your viewing eyes!
> ...


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

I've been dipping back into the archives for the past two days... Damn!  There is a lot of shit I missed!  

Fuq'n funny, though!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

haha i haven't been whorin in a day or so i had to rest


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Hey Crash,

I'm going to fix that computer now, have a few beers but will be back on later tonight!  See you then, you fuqer!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

later fuqer i'll be here


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thank God it's fuq'n Friday  (almost anyway!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

fuq i needa train my race is sunday. i needa meditate too keep myself calm


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

hello again, you fuq'a!  Hi Hammer!  (If your still on...)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

hey you big fuq have fun fixing computers?


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

When I signed on to my home computer it said, 143 messages!   Only 1/2 are from IM, a 1/3 of it was crap and the other 2/3rds were..... "where the fuq have you been?"  "when are you coming to fuq'n visit"  

So bear with me Crash!  I'm posting but it's going slower!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Fuq'n


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Crash seems to be Fuk'n slow!  Maybe he's drinking, too!?!?!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

FUK'n SLOW!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

hahaha ya i'm pretty slow i had post whore nightmares the other night i had dreams i was posting now thats haunting


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

that's is SO made up!  YOU did NOT!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

haha fuq ya it was it was one of those joke things lol


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Thank God it's fuq'n Friday  (almost anyway!)



I'm with Hammer!  But guess what  - IT IS FUQIN FRIDAY!  (now)!

Fuq!  it's the fuqin weekend and I'm on fuqin call!  Fuq that fuqin sucks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

fuq i needa tune my board...i know i'm gonna fuq up sharpening my edges and slice my hand open i know it fuq


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Lean'n and Crash!  Read your Fuq'n PM's!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

i got a pm?


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=233426#post233426

here is another fuk'n thread that Crash will get his stick out for!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

i bet you can predict what my reply was


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

64 for more fuk'n new messages!!!  Only 3 were personal!  LMAO!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i just emptied my pm box but i saved the ones the girls sent me


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

what girl... your aunt again??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

no an actual girl at this sight 2 even but thats about it for girls the entire time i've been here


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

what the heck does this mean??

"no an actual girl at this sight 2 even"  ???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

jiberish 2 girls pm'd me and i saved em lol


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

from here??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

ya


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

No comment!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

dang girls always want somethin


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

What?  (hey this is the FUQ thread, remember??)  So (FUQ)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

fuq girls always want somethin*


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

much fuq'n better


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

your fuqqin welcome


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

It's almost 5 fuq'n clock... must check your stats again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i must


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

161 not too shabby i'd say


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

and within fuk'n 20 by now off knocking off the next poster!  After that, you have a long way to go Maestro!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

ya i gotta get in the top 5 and thats gonna be hard


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

not really!  You just need me around and those new threads I'm talking about!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

ya i do


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh shit!  I can't believe how fast you got there??? 

We are going to get another tongue lashing again, tomorrow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

ya we are fuq! dam i'm tired


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Did you know that I am about 250 shy from posting 2,000 in 7 days.....?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

really? how far am i?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

You two are fukin boring!


----------



## Dero (Dec 13, 2002)

FUQ  
I'm going to miss LES...


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Me fukin too


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Damn!  Time to go to the fuk'n gym!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

Almost time for me to go to the fukin mall!!!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Dec 13, 2002)

oooh the mall....christmas shopping!?!?!?!  can i come too????

Fuq....I'm not done Christmas shopping yet!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

I stay way away from the fuq'n mall ... on the bright side, Mrs.NT is taking me to fuqq'n Hooters for supper and then dragging me to the fuq'n strippers!  How fuq'n lucky am I!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

You are quite fukin lucky NT... and don't you forget it either!

Sure bekah... it'll be fun!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

thanks B ... I won't fuq'n forget it!  

If IT is lucky, when we meet next week for beers, Mrs.NT may fuq'n join us ..


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

What's this???  You going to meet up with IT???

FUQ  wish we could join you.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

yep ... IT is coming to visit his family and decided he'd like to take his fuq'n chances by inviting us to go for beers.  Fuq'n brave man!     We'd love for you to fuq'n visit us too!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 13, 2002)

IT is pretty good lookin (don't tell him I said that), Mrs.NT is fukin lucky to get you both... uhm... as dates for dinner!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

... yeah, I'm going to tell her that!  She's fuq'n lucky ... who am I kidding, I'm the fuq'n lucky one to have her pick me as her life long mate   weep weep 

enough fuq'n sappy fuq'n sap - everyone have a fuq'n great weekend!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

holy shiat, NT...I think I luv your wife too...she have any fuqqin sisters?????
Hooters and the strippers?!?!?
My friend's wife will not let him go out to the nudie bars....I guess she has her insecurities? Oh well...that's why I intend to marry a stripper...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Fuqqin work!!!!! *&$)#)@_$**$&#@


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

Fuqqin 12 hours today and tomorrow!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 14, 2002)

Burner ... there's been fuq'n times when I am watching hockey and she asks Grandma to babysit and fuq'n drags me there.  And while she's there, she's fuqn insane.  We sit in fuq'n perverts row and she always gets the most fuqn attention.  

sorry ... no sisters, but she does know a few single ladies who often fuq'n accompany us!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Sounds like fuk'n good time there, NT.... burner... get your ASS up there!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

I wish NT was my neighbor!!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I'd last two weeks with NT being my neighbor but it would  be fuk'n fun!!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

two weeks...........fuq that long huh???


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Then, I'd be an old man!    Nah, just kidding!  I'd just be out of breath!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

To tell you the truth, a couple days would be fine with me!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I have to fuq'n go to work  fuq'n people cannot do their fuq'n jobs...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Happy fuq'n saturday


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

bye Hammer!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey Hammer, sorry to fuq'n hear that.. see you again soon!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 14, 2002)

Yeah.....FUQ


----------



## ZECH (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah.....FUQ


Just fuq in general...right??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

holy fuqqin road trip, NT!
I think I luv your wife's friends too...

Keep hearing all this hot stuff about Canadian women....must check out some time...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

canadian wemon...they are great


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

what the fuq is a wemon?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

thats canadian for woman


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

your not drinking again, are you???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

no but could be fun


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

NOT!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ya it could a jack and coke sounds so good right now


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I doubt it!

I'm fuq'n listening to AC/DC!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

back in black!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

where's the fuq?


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

right fuq'n here, hammer baby!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

fuq'n funny! just reading for a few  I see the whores are alive and well....where's the drunk?


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I question that as well.... maybe he's fuq'ed?  

I'm fuk'd from eating a slew of chickens!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I had a fuq'n cheat meal and my tummy is soooooo NOT happy


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> where's the fuq?



heh heh....this is tooo fuqqing easy...


hey hammer...lemme show you.....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

should have fuq'n know better


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

now there's a fuq'n dust storm  So much for my clean truck!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I have a fuq'n huge leg workout tomorrow... think I'll use 5ml of Clenbuterx!  WITH coffee!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

..and you were fuqqin raggin on me?

My legs are still stiff from my squats 3 days ago....

Youz gonna be pinging off the wall wiht all that clen in ya....I think I was sweating for about 4 hours sitting still yesterday!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

my ass just stopped fuq'n hurting from my legs workout on tuesday  gonna do it again tomorrow!!

I could barely take 3ml of Clenbutrx without wanting to scale the fake Eiffel Tower


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..and you were fuqqin raggin on me?
> 
> My legs are still stiff from my squats 3 days ago....
> ...



I was fuk'n being feceious!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> my ass just stopped fuq'n hurting from my legs workout on tuesday  gonna do it again tomorrow!!
> 
> I could barely take 3ml of Clenbutrx without wanting to scale the fake Eiffel Tower


Wait till' we get together and do HAMS!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I cant do alot of weighted legs anymore...fuq'n arthritis.


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh, it's not the fuq'n weight but the form!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 14, 2002)

I said no fuq'n pics


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

well, I didn't see any recent requests for fuqqin pics..butt..now that you mention it....

c'mon..5ml is fun.....


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh sure it's fuq'n fun!  Burner will tell you!

Did I tell you I found a lot more samples!  

hammer..... fuk the pictures I can't wait to fuk'n see you!  

You better find a gym i Chicago for us to go to... preferably near my hotel!!  Let's not drive to Michican, now!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

Damn FUKKING headache is back!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

I wish it was fuq'n friday already  

*hope your head feels better B! I get fuq'n horrible headaches*


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I wished it would fuq'n warm up


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

Fuq yea...it's 49 here in the DESERT and I'm fuq'n freezing!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

and it's fuq'n raining!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

I wish the fuq'n voices would just shut the fuq up!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

What fuq'n voices???


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2002)

The voices Dave they are all fuq'n around me!!  I can't fuq'en see who they belong to but they are here fuq'n watching me.  I can feel it. and I hear them!!  Shhhhhhhhh If your real fuq'en quiet you may be able to hear them too.


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I fuq'n woke up to early, today!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 17, 2002)

... I fuq'n woke up TODAY!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Now I have to go out and fuq'n see some people!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I wish it was fuq'n friday already
> 
> *hope your head feels better B! I get fuq'n horrible headaches*



Thanks girl!

It wouldn't go away so I had to go home to bed to get any relief.  Do you know what causes your headaches?

oh yeah, fuk


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

FUQQING radio that said school was delayed 2 hours...when it was cancelled! 

FUUQING people who can't drive in a little snow! 

FUQQING ice that makes it hard to walk when your limping 

FUQQING loose DB's in the gym 

FUQQING women, in thier FUQQING spandex, getting to FUQQING close, when I'm trying to W/O 

FUQQING lack of business when it snows 

FUQQING PAIN! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

LMFUQQINGAO


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

That's one FUQQING way to "get rid of it"    

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> That's one FUQQING way to "get rid of it"
> 
> DP




Fuqqing GGGGGRRRR ....never miss an opportunity do ya


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2002)

Why the FUQ not...
You seem to be asking for it...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fuqqing GGGGGRRRR ....never miss an opportunity do ya






FUQQING get ovet it! 



I'm sure it's not as  BIG  a deal as you think it is?     

DP


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm fuq'n back from driving to S. Palm Beach County to SW Dade.

Translation: 130 miles!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

fuq! i hate putting up christmas lights when it's snowin!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Just don't have a GRISWOLD moment!  

Fuk'n funny!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

I am going to rip this fuqqing modem right out of the fuqqing computer....FUQ


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

How fuq'n come??  Slow browsing??


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

Fukkin headache is coming back


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

From fuk'n stress??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

fuq decorating day sux lol


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

that's good for you bc/ you probably didn't fuk'n workout, did you??  (me neither!!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

no haha i'll work out tomorrow  lol


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

So what are you going to do tonight then???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

sleepin


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

Fuqqin A


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

fuqqin B


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2002)

(I think you need to rephrase that) Might be taken wrong way!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

Tomorrow is fuq'n hump day


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

That means almost 2 weeks until I tell my boss to fuq'n stick it where the sun dont shine


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

your fuq'n lovin' that, aren't ya, hammer!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

Oh hell yea! I have a horrible fuq'n boss and she treats me like shit most of the time!

She's one of those get ahead by stepping on those below her type of women!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

What a 1derful fuq'n boss she sounds like.  Did she let the ballons off too, when you announced your two weeks?  

I swear, those people (who step on others) make me  sometimes!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I will give my two weeks notice in er 2 weeks but I assure you she will be very excited but will act sad! Bad thing is that she always has a target so I feel sorry for the fuq that is next!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

You should've schedule it for your last day to end on the 5 days before Christmas... that way you could have X-mas with the family and she could be pulling her hair out while being short handed!  But then again, evil twisted minded people like that always have a sick back up plan that involves screwing with the next victim (employee)  Glad you'll be at fuk'n peace in two weeks!  YOU must be EXCITED!!!   I'm so happy for ya!

G'nite Hammer!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

One last note....in the hotel/casino industry one of our busiest times is right before the holiday season..especially new years trying to pull in tons of temp staff for the banquet functions! That is one of my responsibilities and she would be fuq'd  but I need a few more checks before I go....only reason I'm staying until Jan.

Cant wait though 

Nite for real


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

fuq i just got woken up i feel like whorin now


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2002)

It's all fuken your's...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

thank fuqqin you  is it dead tonight?


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

I am almost fuqin dead


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

why what'd ya do get fuqin ebola?


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

nah,I'm just fuqin tired. My hockey team just won our second straight league championship


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

hell ya  good work!


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

I forgot to say "fuq"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

wel fuq


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

shit fuqin happens


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

fuq ya it does so what was the score to the game?


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm fuk'n on for a few minutes.  Congrats ,seyone and hello!

Good morning, Crash... no go answer your stinkin post about who to party with!


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

fuqin thanks bro and a hello back at ya.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

k fine dave i will lol


----------



## seyone (Dec 17, 2002)

im fuqin tired


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

me fuqqin to


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Me fuq'n also!  Actually I'm going to catch some BOOB tube!  And no, Crash... that is not a PORNO station!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

hahaha sure sure


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Adi- Fuq'n-amos Amigo's!  I'm off to watch some BOOB TV and sleep.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 18, 2002)

nIGHT DAVID


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 18, 2002)

G'night davey


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 18, 2002)

More FUQQING snow, which isn't bad except for getting FUQQING ice melt in my shoe because I don't wear FUQQING socks 

School was FUQQING cancelled 

FUQQING driver (and most still can't FUQQING drive in snow), pulls out,  FUQQING cuts me off and then FUQQING goes 5 mph for 500 meters 

FUQQING line outside the theatre in 13 FUQQING degrees for LOTR 2 at 9:30 this morning....I have tickets for the FUQQING 6:30 show and will have to w8 outside for a FUQQING hour.....lucky I don't feel cold 

and More FUQQING PAIN 


DP


----------



## cornfed (Dec 18, 2002)

FUQQING quit complaining about snow!!!!   I'll take it, dammit!!!       It spiked up to the mid-upper 70's here on Monday and it's fuqqing getting old.   And the fuqqing humidity is damn near 80%.  FUQ!!!  

Oh, and FUQ finals!!!   Fuq my POS accounting prof and his fuqqing POS final and his fuqqing monotone wardrobe!!! FUQQQQQQQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flippoff:    

Oh, fuq it!   I'm waiting on my 3rd- 2hr final to start now and this one should take the full ammount of time allotted.  Motherfuqqer.  I've been up here @ school since fuqqin' 7:45am and I'll be here til 3pm!!!!  w/ nothing to eat since fuqqing 7am 

Fuq I'm hungry, I guess


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

Holy shit-fuq!

The talk about Snow!  Where in Cali do you live??


"and his fuqqing monotone wardrobe!!!"

Fuq'n funny statement!


----------



## cornfed (Dec 18, 2002)

Sorry bout that, I have a friend in that class who dislikes him as much as I, but has a bigger fuqqing problem whith his monotone clothes than his lack of intellect, teaching ability, or experience.  ...and it just sounded funny in the comment 

Fuq!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm SOOO FUKKING Bored at work... I want to go home!!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm SOOO FUKKING Bored at work... I want to go home!!!!


B...WTFUQ you waiting for...Get the FUQ home!!!


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

Time to go do shoulders and Bi's

My FUQ'n FAVORITE body part!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> B...WTFUQ you waiting for...Get the FUQ home!!!



I so wish I could fukin leave... but my boss is still here and then I'd have to log the hours to general leave.

SUX!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

It's something you ate at lunch...
FUQ it was bad!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

I wish!  Sick time still comes out of MY general leave time... fukin stupid ass company 

I'll just patiently wait... he'll be gone for the next TWO WEEKS!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

- - - - is a sick FUQEN company?????
You 'de think they would be better then that!!!
What do I know???



NOBODY ANSWERS THAT!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

It fukkin pisses me off... the company I work for has over 5000 employees in my group alone.  There really big in the D.C. area.  This is the only contract for NASA they have and there are only 4 of us.

Every other contractor company here at the very least gives you an opportunity to earn more leave time... hell fade's company gives the employees 2 wks vacation AND 2 wks of sick time... every year!

Maybe yy company is competitive for businesses in the D.C. area but they sure as hell aren't with the ones here.

If it weren't for the "power" that comes with this job and the great people I work with I'd be so outta here.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2002)

Fuk them butterfly!!!!

SORRRY About that!! THAT DOES SUCK!!

FUQ~ I don't wannnnnna go to my other job!~!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 18, 2002)

I know P!

How long you going to keep that 2nd fukin job?  Just til after xmas I hope.


----------



## Dero (Dec 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> It fukkin pisses me off... the company I work for has over 5000 employees in my group alone.  There really big in the D.C. area.  This is the only contract for NASA they have and there are only 4 of us.
> 
> Every other contractor company here at the very least gives you an opportunity to earn more leave time... hell fade's company gives the employees 2 wks vacation AND 2 wks of sick time... every year!
> ...



Are you in a close position to the barganing table???
Maybe that would be a thing to suggest to your employer???
 
Oh yeah,FUQ!!!


----------



## david (Dec 18, 2002)

OK, I'm fuk'n back... I had a not so great workout so I am in a not so great mood.  Couple of beers should kill that!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 18, 2002)

Why the fuq is it so quiet in here? You drunk David  I'm fuq'n going to bed!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Ha Ha!  No, I wasn't drunk... I just had two beers, talked with a few friend's and stayed away from the computer last night.

I don't think I'll be on long for tonight as well... but then again... you never fuq'n know!  

Hi Ya, Hammer!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

Phoned IT this morning to see what fuqq'in time his bus was coming in, and I think I fuqq'n woke him up!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Fukn'n hilarious!!!  Have a great fuk'n time and oh, BTW, sneak a camera for your night out on the town with IT!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Another fuk'n day in the gym...  gotta get amped!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

FUQ Husbands


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Uh-fuk'n-oh... when wives say that.... husband's will RUN!

Everything OK??


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, I'm starting to add my new sections to my web page and the section announcement disappeared???

WTFuq!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, whew... fuq... it's there!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Uh-fuk'n-oh... when wives say that.... husband's will RUN!
> 
> Everything OK??



Matt ... fuqq'in hit the road for a bit buddy!  I don't believe I've ever seen P in here fuqqin before saying fuq!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

When my gf screams like that I leave for a fuk'n half day!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

lol at DJD

I WISH everything was okay!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

WOW NO KIDDING NT!! I think I have visted this page like twice!! lMAO!

ya, he needs to run very very very very very farrrrrrrrr

& Stay there!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2002)

wow ... he sounds like he's really in the doghouse - in fact, he might even be allowed in the doghouse.  Fuq'n Matt .. 

Hope things get solved before xmas P!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Only wishing you the very fuk'n best and that it turns out ok for you in the end, Princess.....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Aw P   but I have to say.....

 it's fuq'n friday! it's fuq'n friday


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm fuq'n back now!  hee-hee!

Reasons for AWOL are shown in the Post whore thread! 

So you wanna see what I ate today, huh??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Aw hell it's just fuq'n funny that you start a journal and then dont post diet  I dont post workouts really because I'm just doing tapes at home for now.....

Just wondered if you were chicken to post it


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Actually my diet today was nothing to cheer about.  It was fuk'n horrible but I will go over and post it!  

When get to chicago here is my sample post

Pizza-- Meal 1-6 .... that is it!  Hee-hee!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks guys for listening to me!!  

We solved everything last night..
he fuqn got his way.. of course..
but were better, and Thats all that matters!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Thanks guys for listening to me!!
> 
> We solved everything last night..
> ...


Us fuqqin guys!!! We aren't worth a shiat are we P?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm gonna just say FUQ for the sake of saying it


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

I have to say fuq bc/ I have to go now to the gym... work on the web page, eat and then, go to the mall... 

Fuq'n overloaded DAY/Night!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

Not me...not doing a fuq'n thing. Will clean house tomorrow though since Mom is coming!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

How the fuq am I going to handle Midwest winters again? lol With a full body snowsuit...that's fuq'n how!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

I think you'll enjoy the winters up there!  I always say to the fuk'n people when I lived in the North....  

"I don't mind the cold because I don't go outside and play in the snow anymore like I used to.  I run to my car as fast I can, jump in with the heat full blast, run to the office... and stay warm for 8 hours or more!    Run back to the car, run to the gym... run to the store... get my drift?  Stay out of the actually cold as much as possible.  Pumping GAS is the only thing  that perturbed me bc/ there I was forced!"


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

Well, I was born and raised there. I've only been here in Vegas for 2.5 years but my body is soooo used to the climate now! It's just going to be total shell shock!

Fuq'n weather! I know my skin will love the humidity though! Too damn dry here!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

You know what was fuk'n funny?  When I was up in the North for a month, I came back here to Florida and people stated, "Wow, your face looks thinner etc...."  Could it be due to the cold??  Hmmnn....


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

it was all those calories your body burned trying to fuq'n warm itself!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 21, 2002)

It's been below freezing for days, snow everywhere.......I'm finally FUQQIN comfortable!  

Just wish people would FUQQIN accept me in shorts and no socks! 

DP


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Glad this fuk'n nite is over!

Time to go back to the gym tomorrow!

I can't believe our gym is CLOSED on Christmas day and New Years Day!  

I'm going to buy some weights tomorrow or Monday and then return them within 30 days to get my money back!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Glad this fuk'n nite is over!



Amen..I'm pooped and going to bed! But being the fuq'n IM addicts we all are I stopped in for one last peek before bed!

Nite!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

G'night Hammer!  

I sent you another PM!!!

Sorry about my fuk'n ramblin'


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

what a delicious fuk'n MRP I just had by Lean Body!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 22, 2002)

FUCK,FUCK,FUCK!!!
       ...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 22, 2002)

Dero..what the fuq is wrong?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 22, 2002)

Dirty Dancing is a fuq'n awesome movie


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm fuq'n tired now!!!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

WTFuq can I say, I'm crazy bc/ I still haven't gone to sleep!!!

I'm going to have to drink a shot around 12 am so I can sleep by 1 am!


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 23, 2002)

Well ... I met IT thursday night.  Things went very well except I'm fuqq'in glad I didn't do beer for beer with him.  I've seen some serious beer drinker's in my time, but IT can hold his own.  While admiring the scenery at Hooter's and shooting the breeze, I noticed that by the time I was finishing my first fuqq'in beer, IT had already had 3 ... and looking for more!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 23, 2002)

THERE IS SO MUCH FUQQIN SNOW EVERYWHERE, and the FUQQERS still can;t drive in it, and they FUQQIN close the freeways here for a few inches....but no matter what....with back to back FUQQIN storms, it's gonna be a  FUQQIN BEAUTIFUL FUQQIN White Chrstmas  

MERRY FUQQING X-MAS EVERYONE!  


DP


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

EEEEyyyyyeessss!!!

I just found out that my gym WILL be fuq'n open Christmas day!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Whooo fuk'n ha!  Just got back from the lawyers office to collect my check!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Aaahh... another fuk'n Monday and nothing to do!  Maybe I should go back to the gym!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2002)

go and finish my fuqqin leg workout...


----------



## Dero (Dec 23, 2002)

Merry FUQQIN' CHRISTMAS to all you fuqqers!!!! 
I do mean ALL of yous!!!
Ho fuqin ho,ho,ho...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

We fuq'n get off at noon today


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Sometimes I think if I have to eat one more egg white I'm going to fuq'n


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Merry FUQQIN' CHRISTMAS to all you fuqqers!!!!
> I do mean ALL of yous!!!
> Ho fuqin ho,ho,ho...


FUQ........you stole my line I was going to use!
Oh well...........Ho fuqqin ho!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

LMAO you guys fuq'n crack me up  

Merry Christmas


----------



## butterfly (Dec 24, 2002)

I got a fukin cold


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I got a fukin cold


Time to put on da heavy duty nighty and get under da covers and SWEAT IT OUT!!!
Drink lots of liquids...
Being a mother,I think you would have heard them all(after saying them ...).
 
Get well BUTTerfly!!! 


...fuq!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> FUQ........you stole my line I was going to use!
> Oh well...........Ho fuqqin ho!!


How do you know I stole YOUR LINE and not you intented to use MY LINE???
Whatever,Merry Fuqin XMAS you HOE!!!
EH!!!!
FUQQIN at dg.


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your fuq'n cold, B'Fly!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

EH Dave you shoveling snow so far???Or do you need a SNOWBLOWER???
Fuqq'en EH!!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> How do you know I stole YOUR LINE and not you intented to use MY LINE???
> Whatever,Merry Fuqin XMAS you HOE!!!
> EH!!!!
> FUQQIN at dg.


LMAO! Merry Fuqqin Christmas to you too buddy! Hope Santa brings you all the Monkey stuff you can handle!


----------



## Dero (Dec 24, 2002)

Same to you!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

Someone just called my house and fuq'n woke me up  I'm so pissed off! and the fuq'n neighbors are being noisy. Did I mention it's midnight and I went to bed at nine?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

what....you went to bed at fuqqin nine to make sure yu'd be asleep before Santa came?

That sux that people woke you up...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

lmao..yep because I've been naughty I thought going to bed early would fuq'n save me


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

Gonna try and go back to bed now! Nite Burner and Merry Christmas  *put down the fuq'n cookie*


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

you've been naughty?
Did I tell you I work for Air Force Space Comand? we have a direct link with the North Pole. You better fess up to what fuqqin details of your naughtyness. I might be able to ring up and get you a pardon...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

that would be a can of fuqqin popcorn...
oh, there are cookies too....
damn....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

'night, hammer!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

Fuq'n hot here!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

wow...it's a hot and paltry 13 fuqqin degrees here...
wanna trade?


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

Actually I would, it's gonna be friggin 80 today i think!! It has been like 48-56 in the mornings for a week that was nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

dude..that's so perfect fuqqin sport bike riding weather!


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

I might have to take the mountain bike for a spin tomorrow, ummm today


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

Or even the mototrcycle mmm decisions decisions


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

you've got a bike? What ya got?


----------



## sawheet (Dec 25, 2002)

nothing special a kawasaki vulcan all chromed out with a riduculas loud exaust. it looks real nice and rides solid and it cost 1/8 what a harley does.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> nothing special a kawasaki vulcan all chromed out with a riduculas loud exaust. it looks real nice and rides solid and it cost 1/8 what a harley does.


 lot more reliable than a fuqqin 'hardley' too.....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

my bike. Sold the dirt bike off some time ago. You ought to hear mine...screams!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2002)

Me riding..


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

Look at those beautiful mountains  Fuq'n awesome! Nice bike too


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

Very nice bikes and scenery... however, minus the snow!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 25, 2002)

fuq

DP


----------



## Dero (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I might have to take the mountain bike for a spin tomorrow, ummm today


FUQ'EN Grrrrrrrrrrrrr...
How dare you say dat in my presence???
   


I hope you enjoy it ENORMOUSLY!!!!! 
Do a few miles for me ???


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 25, 2002)

My living room looks like a fuq'n Toys R Us showroom.
Why does just about every toy need fuq'n batteries?
Can't the manufacturers assemble at least some of the fuq'n parts?
Can you guess what I've spent almost all fuq'n day doing?


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

I fuq'n took a cat nap and now watching the
Lakers vs. Sucra-mento!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

FUQ'N Delayed Flight!    1 hour and a half!!!!  Typical SW airlines!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

Padgett for fuk'n three!!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 26, 2002)

I fuqin hate basketball


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

A lot of people do!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 27, 2002)

Mom fuq'n woke me up early


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Mom fuq'n woke me up early


He-He!!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 27, 2002)

I hate waking up fuq'n early.


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2002)

I simply,fuqq'en hate waking up...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 27, 2002)

I've been at work for an hour and a half and not one customer, I wish people would wake the fuq up!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2002)

What a fuqqen comedian...!!! 
No mom,let me sleep,I don't wanna go to school today!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

I just fuq'n woke up and I'll never fuq'n do what I DID last night!!!! FUQ!


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I just fuq'n woke up and I'll never fuq'n do what I DID last night!!!! FUQ!


Ok Dave I'll bite...

 
What did you do last night???


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 27, 2002)

I've fuq'en said that before DJD.


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I've fuq'en said that before DJD.


You did what he did?????
What was it?


----------



## seyone (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You did what he did?????
> What was it?


I'm starting to worry about those two.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Mom fuq'n woke me up early



So take her out and get her drunk tonight. Bet she won't fuq'n wake you up early tomorrow.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You did what he did?????
> What was it?



 I hope he was talkin about drinkin to much  

What the Fuq did I get into.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 27, 2002)

LMAO! Well..yesterday her fuq'n had was swollen so I took her to the ER and she got Vicodin so she needs no alcohol 

Tonight I'm taking her to see Penn and Teller  Should be a great show!

Tomorrow she better fuq'n let me sleep 

OH DAVID.......what on earth did you do? Inquiring (okay nosy) minds want to know


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm fuq'n sick


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> I've fuq'en said that before DJD.



I fuk'n blew $250.00 on stupidness! (Strippers and alcohol)


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

FUQ DJD!!!!!!

YOUR CRAZY!~


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I fuk'n blew $250.00 on stupidness! (Strippers and alcohol)



Is that the kind of club you meant for Chicago?


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Is that the kind of club you meant for Chicago?




NOT at all!!!!!  I went there because I was interviewing for a bouncer position!  

The LEAD bouncer is a good friend of my good friend and he wanted to see if I can drink and handle my job!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> FUQ DJD!!!!!!
> 
> YOUR CRAZY!~



It was a fuq'n mistake!! NEVER will that happen again!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

sure DJD~ Until tonight rolls around..lol
Just kidding!!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> sure DJD~ Until tonight rolls around..lol
> Just kidding!!!



FUQ,FUQ,FUQ...
What the FUQ is wrong with you people???
Can't you follow a simple rule?????
YOU NEED TO HAVE SOME SHAPE OR FORM OF THE WORD 
FUQ 

 to Princesse and Hammer!!! 
As for you Dave no winks for ya!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2002)

good fuqqin evening, folks!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I fuk'n blew $250.00 on stupidness! (Strippers and alcohol)


Fuq...next time just go for the strippers!!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Nope, I went to the gym tonight and did legs at 10:30 PM  and my legs are shot!  

No fuq'n bars tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 28, 2002)

FUQ FOLLOW THE RULES GUYS!! lol!!! 

FUQ FUQ FUQ! 
I GoTTa FUQEN go to fuqen work!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 28, 2002)

Oh fuq I forgot to fuq'n say fuq   better Dero?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 28, 2002)

Fuq what a long day.... 

DP


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2002)

Well, I almost got fuqqin killed at the club last night. I was working the front door and some rather large 6'2 + 230lb + guy was giving me grief. I was being cool, but firm with the guy. Very small scuffle broke out trying to get him out the door. ( bu this time, there were four or five of us around him) and we got him out. I was telling this to my friend this afternoon about what happened. He seems to think he knows the guy. He's an Olympic wrestler. My friend said he's seen the guy in action, and if went nutz last night, it would not have been pretty for us..
So....New Year's ought to be a hoot...
I need a fuqqin drink...


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

Unfortunately your focus in a last resort would've been the groin, eyes and throat!  Oh yeah, and the fuq'n knees.

Remember he hit one of you and one of you just happened to fall on his knee? 

Glad your OK, Burner!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

oh ya burner i got hit by a car the other day .............i was on a snowmobile 

oh ya hey you fuqers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

fuq hope someone starts talkin soon this battery is dieing on me


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2002)

dang crash...your fuqqin title serves you well!
I take it you are ok?

Yeah, Dave-
I was thinking abut those 'soft spots'...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> dang crash...your fuqqin title serves you well!
> I take it you are ok?




yep i'm great, hips a little sore  i have to pay for the damage on the guys car


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

fuq my battery is almost dead i g2g see ya


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2002)

cya fuqqin later, crash


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 28, 2002)

Fuq'n moving plans in motion  Yahoooooooooooooooo! (hi crash!)


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

That is mental, Crash!  

I'm making a note to myself.  Be careful of the activities you do with Crash.  Injury BOUND to HAPPEN!  Good to hear your fuq'n alive, Crash!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

fuq'n Cool Heather!  When is your father come to  drive you back??


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

sounds like there is never a fuqin dull moment in the life of crash.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

not too often .......what up seyone!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> (hi crash!)




hey hey


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

not much bro, how bout you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> That is mental, Crash!
> 
> I'm making a note to myself.  Be careful of the activities you do with Crash.  Injury BOUND to HAPPEN!  Good to hear your fuq'n alive, Crash!




you have no clue how many times a day i hear that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> not much bro, how bout you?




nothin really just finished a shoulder workout feelin good!


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

I need to get my ass back in the gym full time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

not having a gf is good extra time


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah I don't have a gf either


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

then you should have lotsa a time........a job?


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah, I work a lot


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

work is one of the reasons my last gf left me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

dam work what crap lol


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah it sucks


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

where do you work


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

I am a kitchen manager at a restaurant and I bounce part time.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

dam everyones a bouncer lol


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

yeah it seems that way.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

good $?


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

its ok


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

alot of women though.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i think they are gonna open a little club in my town i'm gonna go apply


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

good idea.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

fuq this computer is soooo crazy it's a touch screen laptop i feel like a have magical powers


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Ya'll got the f'n juice, boyeee!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

huh? lol


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

Juice? is that how you are making your big gains crash?


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

The fuk'n movie, "Juice"


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2002)

Where the fuq is dero?? He is gonna YELL at ya'll for all this action talk in here and not a lot of FUQIN'  LMAO!!

Just kidding guys!

FUQ ~ YAHHOOO I FUQKen called in sick to work!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> fuq'n Cool Heather!  When is your father come to  drive you back??



He will fly in on Jan 11, we'll pick up the truck, the movers will come and then we will leave the next day


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Crash plays by his own f'n rules.... didn't you notice?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

a rebel


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

fuq'n rebel that is!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 29, 2002)

fuq'n always be who you are


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

just resized some of my fuqqin vacation pics to post directly in here, and they are STILL too fuqqin big...
damnit!
Guess i need to get to my friend's house soon!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm a fuk'n clown.  Is that cool?    J/K!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 29, 2002)

are you fuqqin talkin' to me?
(my godfather impersonation)


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Ha Ha.  You must've posted the same time I was looking at Heather's posts!  No, I was referring to Heather's post.... but you could also be a fuq'n clown... like me!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 30, 2002)

:0
oh, fuqqin


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Fuq'n hee- hee!


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

AIU... FUQ, when I finish this other school, I have to go to that one!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 30, 2002)

Holy FUQ!  This is a long thread.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

FUCKIN HEADACHES 
FUCKIN HEADACHES 
FUCKIN HEADACHES


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Butterfly, you got a fuqin' headache?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

How'd you FUKIN know???


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm fuqin' physic.  

(Yeah Burner, I know how it's spelled, that's the joke.  )


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Sorry to hear about the B'Fly!


On a side note:

Judge Judy is Fuk'n funny!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh my headache just got worse... I just realized I haven't balanced our checkbook since 12/22!!!

FUK!!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2002)

OH FUQ Butterfly!!!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2002)

> Oh my headache just got worse... I just realized I haven't balanced our checkbook since 12/22!!!



Don't feel so bad, I haven't balanced my checkbook since........Oh fuq....I haven't balanced my checkbook all year......here comes my headache......fuk


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

I usually do all my banking online to pay bills and save all receipts to make sure they clear the account properly!

So far...so fuk'n good.... for now!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How'd you FUKIN know???


Fuq, all women have them!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 30, 2002)

I hate fuq'n bills.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 30, 2002)

I hate my fuqqing Truck payment!


----------



## dino (Dec 30, 2002)

Fuq fuq fuq fuq fuq fuq!  I'm pissed!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow...lots of fuq today! So here's mine....I have a fuq'n sore throat and I'm fuq'n beat!  BUT we fuq'n get to leave tomorrow at noon and I can get the fuq away from the strip and sit at home posting drunk on IM 

I hope you feel better B and dino! dg my truck is paid for


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

My gym is only open till' Fuk'n 5pm today but it is open from 12 to 6  pm tomorrow!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I will be safely home by 5pm! Too many fuq'n crazies on the road!


----------



## dino (Dec 31, 2002)

Fuqin New Year's is just another day.....Bah humbug!


----------



## Dero (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Fuq fuq fuq fuq fuq fuq!  I'm pissed!


Que fuck'en pass Dino???


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Aaahh A double split today and boy, am I tired but tomorrow is ANOTHER day in da' fuk'n gym!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

fuq my new years resolution is gonna be a pain


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dino *_
> Fuqin New Year's is just another day.....Bah humbug!



Not to me  or my grandpa...it was the day we came into the world.

Hope you feel better


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

happy birthday hammer


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Crash!  What's up, man?  Hey, I was fuk'n thinkin..... Tonight should be like no other for you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

i really don't hope i crash somethin


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

You'll fuk'n  probably CRASH on the floor!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

lmao...i'll fuq'n crash IM with drunk posts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

thaat sounds like fun


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Uh-f'kn -oh!  Remember what happened last time!  Behave you!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

lol...I'm too fuq'n chicken to go out tonight...too many crazies!  So I got some beer and movies! XXX with Vin Diesel


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

hahaha i got a movie that is xxx


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Beer and Movies..... and Vin Diesel.  Hmmmnnnn....fuk'n hmmmmmnn.??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahaha i got a movie that is xxx



Dont we all


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Beer and Movies..... and Vin Diesel.  Hmmmnnnn....fuk'n hmmmmmnn.??


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't have an xxx rated movie.........


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Neither do I


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

what!?


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

That's riiiiiiggghhhhhttt!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm a liberated fuq'n woman


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

that can't be possible dave


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

When I was 17 I had a 10 of them!  

I guess I find no pleasure in watching porno's anymore!  I'd rather see it in the flesh!

What I do is watch Howard Stern and then, see when the hot porno stars are in town dancing and see them live?  At a place called Tootsie's Cabaret, woman use objects and toys and so forth............  heh-he!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

wow dave


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Sheesh..bow to the fuq'n porn master


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

he's a whole new level of porn freak


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

lol..no shit 

PURDUE WINS


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I just realized I haven't balanced our checkbook since 12/22!!!
> 
> FUK!!!



You balance your checkbook weekly? Fuq, I do mine once a month.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Not to me  or my grandpa...it was the day we came into the world.



Well then let me be the first to wish you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks Cap'n


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

I think I'm going to be asleep before midnight  started drinking too early  Plus I'm fuq'n bored shitless!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm fuk'n sober and have no intentions of drinking since I've altered my diet!

Maybe if I eat some burgers and fried chicken along with pizza... my mind could be altered???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

lmao...this is my last hurrah! I've been horrible all week and tomorrow is back to business and since I bought the wrong oatmeal (quick instead of old fashioned) it'll be lower carb! I cant stand the quick oats!

*polishing off #10*


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

10 beers??  Holy crap!   

I don't know if I'll be able to hang with you when we go out in Chi-town!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

lmao! I rarely drink too! That's what is so strange! I started around 5pm though so it's been spread out over that amount of time...almost my midnight now.


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

5 pm!  Wow!  Then that's not that bad at all.  At least you should be able to sleep better than usual tonight!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Yep  I certainly hope so


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

No toys, now!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

Nope...dont need em  but I did get a new catalog in the mail


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Throw that catalog out!  What is it?  Adam and Eve?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

No...some company I've never heard of...Pago or something? But I've used A&E  Hands suffice though  lol fuq..did I say that? Aw well...I am who I am


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 1, 2003)

Fuq.....my house was cleaned twice last week, the FUQQING Kitchen three times....and it looks like a FUQQING SHIT STORM this morning!   


DP


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> No...some company I've never heard of...Pago or something? But I've used A&E  Hands suffice though  lol fuq..did I say that? Aw well...I am who I am



Hmmmnnn....  I'll fuq'n have to check that out.  hands suffice?  More like hands O' Sticky!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Fuq'n happy of my leg workout!  Yeee- fuq'n haw!


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2003)

Happy FUquen B.Day Hammer!!!! 

And to da rest oy yous...




Happy New Fuqin Year,FUQQUERS!!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 1, 2003)

Fuqin back at ya!


----------



## Dero (Jan 1, 2003)

Fuqq'en EH BUBBA!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jan 2, 2003)

Hell-fuggin-o everybody.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

hey ... how the fuq are ya Fade?


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

How da fuq are you NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm fuqq'n great Dino, how the fuq are you??


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

hello fuqers!  NT must be happy that the holidays are NOW over!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

you bet NT is fuqq'n happy!   ... and this weekend the decorations come down!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Fuq'n Haha!  I hear ya on that one!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you bet NT is fuqq'n happy!   ... and this weekend the decorations come down!



Somehow I missed out on the story, why don't you like the fuqqin' holidays.  I would have figured you and Mrs. NT would have a "ball" under the tree.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 2, 2003)

going 4-1 in football and being the coolest guys on campus, then losing four straight and missing the playoffs.  FUQ!  im confused, is it against the rules to say the f word or something(i dont wanna say it unless i know


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

the fuqqin holidays suck.  I'm not a huge 'visiting with the family' type guy.  So ... with that said, holidays means to trips out to fuqqin visit.  My parents have a pool table so that is where I send most of my time.  Her parents are just too loud and never shut up.  On top of all that, I have to pretend that all the fuqqin little things that happen to the parents are interesting.  I fuqqin painted this room, we had to move this piece of furniture ... etc.

Now, we have a 'ball' everyday, no need for holidays to do that!  In fact, holidays get in the way of that ...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_  im confused, is it against the rules to say the f word or something(i dont wanna say it unless i know



This thread is just for fun so F*U*Q us appropriate.  If you're posting a vent of some sort or are just REALLY pissed off the use of F*U*C*K occasionally won't get you banned.  (Of course I'm not a moderator so don't blame me if you DO get banned.   )


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> #1 My parents have a pool table
> 
> #2 Now, we have a 'ball' everyday



Combine #1 and #2 and you have a fuqqin' AWESOME holiday.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

that is what I do to get me thru the holidays! 

Now when we get a house, it will have a pool table and bar, so I won't need to chat ...


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_Now when we get a house, it will have a pool table and bar, so I won't need to chat ...



Here's my baby, just waiting for us to move to Vegas and build our mansion.     (Right now it's boxed up in my fuqqin' garage.  )


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

TV shows today are completely FUQ'N gay!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> TV shows today are completely FUQ'N gay!!!!



Today specifically or today in fuqqin' general?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Here's my baby, just waiting for us to move to Vegas and build our mansion.     (Right now it's boxed up in my fuqqin' garage.  )



Nice!!     You have your holidays all set


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Right at this moment, TV sucks!  Oh wait!  Judge Milian is on!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

See now DJ now you know why I don't watch the FUQQIN BOOB TUBE.. lol

smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey baby!!! How the FUQ are ya???  I missed you so much!!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Hunka Hunka.. I am fine .. Mid November to Jan 1 st is CRAZY for me.. always is with everything I tend to take on during the hollies and then some.. but at least its back to smoother waters for a few months ahhhhh.. its quiter up until spring now.. I need the calmness..some craziness with my 17 yr old son.. ( looks like Jail term will be handed to him sigh.. ) but my other 5 are doing fabulous and on track and doing awesome overall.. 

I have missed my IM outlet!!! Fuq ya! 

Hugs to ya my bud!

Eri'


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Forget 'bout the fuqqin tube...
So you had a hecktic winter so far???
Why so busy during that period?


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

well between my work.( started some more ventures as well.. seling some of my crafts and being a Doula ).. family and then the holiday volunteering.. it is just so much and I tend to want to pick up slack that others leave in thier wake..FUQ. lol

at least now its gonna be so much quieter.. ahhhhhhhhh

back to some time for ME.. (snicker snicker) 


Eri'


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Fuq...What's a Doula?
Glad to hear you get some "YOU TIME"!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

A doula is a certified birth assistant... I am also a postpartum doula. Smiles

fuq


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

FUQ!!!I did not know that!!!
Hmmm...Now,excuse my ignorance,but what is a postpardum doula?


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

I bet you were waiting for that querry also...
FuqqinIt sound like an after life thingny...???


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

postpartum is for after the baby is born I help and teach new mothers how to "handle -Life" with a new being to care for and a home and hubby and juggle it all as well as assist in day to day things and care for her after having given birth ( with some medical assistance if neccesary as well.)

It is Fabulous... I adore it.. 

fuq


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

FuQ I'm more tired than frisky....what the Fuq is up with that?  

DP


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 2, 2003)

DP I must say that I agree. that FUQQIN sucks! I hate when that happens.. oh yea.D'oh. that is my Hubs NOT me ..lol..

maybe some R&R is in order?

smiles to ya

Erilay'a


----------



## Dero (Jan 2, 2003)

Fuqqin AWESOME!!!!!
You must love life!!! 




DP,that's unusuall!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

Today felt like the longest fuq'n day of my life


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I didn't fuqqin work today, or tomorrow..........


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> DP I must say that I agree. that FUQQIN sucks! I hate when that happens.. oh yea.D'oh. that is my Hubs NOT me ..lol..
> 
> maybe some R&R is in order?
> ...



Thanks so much.....but that has never happened before..what the Fuq does it mean?  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Fuqqin Str8 

DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm fuq'n jealous dino   DP...snap the fuq out of it


----------



## dino (Jan 2, 2003)

I wish I was fuqqin south though!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

Ya fuq'n mean south like Phoenix south???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'm fuq'n jealous dino   DP...snap the fuq out of it



Thanks...I'M FUQQIN BACK  :somethingisgettingfuqqinsacrificedtonight:  

DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2003)

GO DP!  GO DP!  GO DP!


Okay, less than 3 weeks here and I can't wait to get the FUQ out of Michigan!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm glad you are healed! Now if I could get my groove back


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Okay, less than 3 weeks here and I can't wait to get the FUQ out of Michigan!



AMEN! I get of here in 9 days


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn Fuqqin Right!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'm glad you are healed! Now if I could get my groove back



Hmm...I think it's a Fuqqin Groove in this thread! LOL 

DP


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2003)

No shit!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

Fuq'n Wishmaster 3!!!  I ended up watching it till' 5:30 am!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

Fuqqin Seinfeld,fuqqin cheap bastard!!!


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

why is Seinfeld fuq'n cheap??


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

WELL FUQ!!!
Like I said the other day,I was suppose to work today on his show,(two shows).
I got a phone call yesterday from my Business Agent,saying that Seinfeld had cut down on the IN time,(set up time)from 4 hrs to 1 and he had cut on the production crew,meaning that I am home today!!!!  (no workee for me...)


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> WELL FUQ!!!
> Like I said the other day,I was suppose to work today on his show,(two shows).
> I got a phone call yesterday from my Business Agent,saying that Seinfeld had cut down on the IN time,(set up time)from 4 hrs to 1 and he had cut on the production crew,meaning that I am home today!!!!  (no workee for me...)



That must fuq'n  Suq!  Hey Dero, in order for me to do shows here in S. Florida wt/ joining a major sound comapany like Varilite, it's unionized!  So, I will pursue a stable job while in school and pray that the shows don't interfere with school!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 3, 2003)

FUQ!!!
Varilite is IA????I did not know that...
How hard is it to join IA down there?
Is it a close local?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me rephrase.  Whoops!  I meant that the venues down here that do Broadway shows, wrestling event and some of the tours... use the union for set up, sound and lights etc.

Whereas the major stars like Jackson, Madonna use show co or what was Clare Brothers... I've lost touch of Sound company's.

But here is a link and a place to submit a resume'!

http://www.vari-lite.com/2002/Company/index.phtml?subcat=management


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Fuq'n rocks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 4, 2003)

FUQ   I just noticed that there is a FUQQIN Fruit Cake or Pumpkin Bread type thing in my Frig...FUQ..I hate that shit! 

Who the Fuq gives shit like that at x-mas? 




DP


----------



## dino (Jan 4, 2003)

Fuqqin throw it out your window!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I fuq'n hate fruitcake  I also fuq'n hate packing


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Fruitcake??  WTFuq is a fruitcake??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Who the Fuq gives shit like that at x-mas?
> DP



People that dont really like you


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

My body feels like a Fuq'n Rock, today?!?!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Ha Fuk'n ha!  BACK AGAIN!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Fuq'n people at Sprint are fuq'n morons! They wont take cash payments...you have to get some dumb fuq'n card first! WTF??


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Even at their fuq'n store???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Yea..that's where I fuq'n went.....I was sooo fuq'n pissed.


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

I fuq'n would've been too!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I cant believe people dont even fuq'n take cash anymore! FUQ'RS!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

It's because those fuq'n dildo's want something they can double charge you on and then say, "Whoops".  Hee Hee!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Exactly! Fuq'rs! lol


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I fuq'n love the smell of lavender


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Lavender Glade spray???  Turn your bathroom fan on and flush the toilet, Heather!!!!  

How about Vanilla???  (Candle)


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

whoops!  (Fuq)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

LMFAO you are soooo funny! Actually smart ass..it's lavender body spray 

yea..vanilla candles are yummy..actually I'm burning mine away now.....cinnamon is good too 

edit: fuq


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh yeah!  I fuk'n love Cinnamon and sex (sorry but it's the truth!)

Something about that in the air makes me feel good!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Dont be sorry..I fuq'n agree!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

OK, then will have to light a candle in Chicago, then!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay then  I'm off to fuq'n bed! I'm pooped! Nite


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

nitey nite--- baby doll!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 4, 2003)

Fuq, Fuq, Fuq, Fuq!! I spent all day working on my puter. I had a pop up window the other night change my home page. I deleted the folder it made on my hard drive. Then my fuqqin e-mail and internet would not work! It must have used that program file. I had to buy a new hard drive and transfer everything to it. I reformatted my hard drive and put XPPro on it instead of win98. I now have a 75gb hard drive and a 20gb hd, and XP pro. Back in business. But damn fuq, that pop up shit ought to be against the law.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 5, 2003)

Its FUQ???N frizzing over here, ahhhh my fuq???n fingers I can???t tpye


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

What a fuq'n day!  Just woke up! (1:14 pm)


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Zipadeedoodaaaa zippadeedoo,my oh my what a FUQQ'N beutiful daaaaaaaaaay!!!
 
EH,don't piss on my parade!!! 


He,he!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I wont ruin your fuq'n day  I'm busy packing and savoring a Detour bar


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Psssssst Hammer,look behind you,in da corner,you forgot to pack the fuqq'n toyzzzzzzzzzz!!! 
Can't leave those toyz in Vegas!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

What is a fuq'n Detour bar??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Detour bars (first brought up by DP) is a new fuq'n protein bar by Next Nutrition. They are a hot commodity and my store suprisingly had some! It fuq'n tastes like a snickers bar


----------



## ZECH (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Zipadeedoodaaaa zippadeedoo,my oh my what a FUQQ'N beutiful daaaaaaaaaay!!!
> 
> EH,don't piss on my parade!!!
> ...


What.....no fuqqing snow today??


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

OMG my fuq'n building is going to blow away!!! Wind =20mph and gusting at 40!  I'm glad I already took my trash out! It's a dust bowl out there!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Detour bars (first brought up by DP) is a new fuq'n protein bar by Next Nutrition. They are a hot commodity and my store suprisingly had some! It fuq'n tastes like a snickers bar



I'd fuq'n rather have a piece of chicken than protein bars!  So expensive!  (But then again, I got my box of bars for a friend for $3-$5!    )  He ended up buy 24 boxes of candy bars!  Disgusting!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> OMG my fuq'n building is going to blow away!!! Wind =20mph and gusting at 40!  I'm glad I already took my trash out! It's a dust bowl out there!




It's fuq'n sounds like your in OKlahoma?!?!?  Hee Hee!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

lol.....well my apt is up the mountain where there is alot of development going on so it's all dirt! It's just crazy! I can never ruq'n sleep well when it's like this!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> lol.....well my apt is up the mountain where there is alot of development going on so it's all dirt! It's just crazy! I can never ruq'n sleep well when it's like this!



Ok,just for Hammer we are now going to call this 
"The RUQ THREAD"formally known as the "FUQ THREAD"!
   
He,he... I know,a slip of da finger.Happens to the best of us.  well...
The answer is BLOWING IN DA WIND!!!
Hold on tight there Hammer!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Good catch, Dero!    Ruk'n FUNNIE!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Very funny fuq'rs


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

I thought it was Fuk'n funny but you know we all love you!  Hey, you should switch your settings to where we can know that your online!  * so we can prepare for you!


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2003)

Ruq you too Hammer!!! 
  
What the ruq was I suppose to do ?
Just let it ruqq'n slide?
Honestly,what the ruq would you had done,had it been me that would had ruqed up like dat?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Dero!

David..I leave my settings like that so I can pop in at work. I dont know how much they monitor our internet use. But with 5000+ people on PC's at the same time I dont know how they could! Fuq'rs


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Dero!
> 
> David..I leave my settings like that so I can pop in at work. I dont know how much they monitor our internet use. But with 5000+ people on PC's at the same time I dont know how they could! Fuq'rs



They wouldn't get you that way... they would get you through IP packets etc.....  

Those sneaky fuq'ers!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

I dont really know how that works but I guess at this point it doesnt matter! Fuq'n done on Friday 

I like being ruq'n mysterious though


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Aren't you the lucky one!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Fuq yeah


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

whatcha doing (tomorrow) ?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Working my fuq'n ass off.....trying to get stuff done.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Take it easy at work.... take long lunches and laugh loudly and smile for no reason!  That's what I'd do on my last few days!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm back at fuq'n work today after having had two weeks off. Now I'm trying to remember all my fuq'n passwords.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

I remember those fuq'n days and the IT dept. used to look at me funny and asked me how I got a Mgmt. position with the company!   

My Job Description included up to date training for Technical and Business practices remembering different aspects and I couldn't even remember my passwords!    (Of course this is when I took 10 day vacations in the Caribbean)  (hey, the heat got to me!)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

Why can't that fukin Aunt Flo come visit every other month... why does it have to be EVERY FUKIN MONTH!!!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

Who da fuq is aunt Flo????


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

She's really old... nearly every woman has known her at some point in her life... she makes you very crabby and you can't have fukin sex or workout


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

FUQ
Oooooooh.That bitch!!!
I hate her!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

That's the fukin spirit!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2003)

I'd better go home and get to the gym... she's fukin knocking at my door


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

SHUT DA FUQQ'N DOOR!!!!
Don't let her in...
hmmmm,that would be out!

Ok BUTTerfly,have a pleasant evening,say hi to FADE for me...
Your heart,your love... 
Take care!!!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

The GYM was FUQ'n packed today!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

No Flo here...depo shots rule


----------



## ZECH (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> SHUT DA FUQQ'N DOOR!!!!
> Don't let her in...
> hmmmm,that would be out!


You don't have a lick of sense do you????


----------



## Dero (Jan 6, 2003)

FUQ OFF dg!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> No Flo here...depo shots rule



What the fuq is a depo shot?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

birth control (fuq)


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

No!  Birth control is a fuq'n good thing for the women you "love" to LOVE!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2003)

It's a real good thing for me...fuq'n medical reasons.


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Excellent!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Bet Hammer has olvary problems.  My wife had to take B/C pills for very painful olvaries.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

Fuq! my friends gf kissed me!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

i fixed my fuqqing computer


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Fuq! my friends gf kissed me!!!



Not good Crash, Not good at all.  don't let it happen again.  Girl friends come and go,  Friendships last a life time.  Remember that bro.  Never betray a friendship.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

she kissed me i was kicking her ass profighter style (wresling) then i let her win a little then she pinned me down and kissed me.....i needa get better at wrestling


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Is she hot


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

a hot asian


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

Fuq'n have a look at this 
http://www.wickedweasel.com/model_gallery/ann2/a004.jpg


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

thanx peetrips  i must say i enjoyed that


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

You forgot to fuq!!
No fuq'n prob's


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

Hey crash
do you remember me talkin to you about fuq'n spud guns?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Pic is fuq'n hot. Your not fuq'n that are you?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

I know your fuq'n not I just wanted to say fuq'n  twice.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

tee hee i fuq'n wish


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Ok Peeps,, I'm taking a fuq'n break for a bit. Been on a pretty fuq'n long time.  Catch ya all fuq'n laterz.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I know your fuq'n not I just wanted to say fuq'n  twice.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

Firestorm


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Hey crash
> do you remember me talkin to you about fuq'n spud guns?




yep


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

We built one and its a fuq'n doozie!!
Even using hair spray..  
I found best was a very small squirt of aerostart 
Shot a spud about 500 mtrs


----------



## Rissole (Jan 6, 2003)

Gotta go, time to drink that fuq'n bourbon that Kuso gave me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 6, 2003)

alright ttyl


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> a hot asian



What?  Were you hanging around with Bigss's GF?  

It's about Fuk'n time you brought your ass back!  And, welcome back!    Let's see if you can make a dent in your numbers now!

As for the kissing your friend's GF, that is NOT good Crash!  What are you thinking?  Believe me, if you and I were friend's since we were kids, I would NOT have hesitated to CLOCK you even if your back was turned!  Not bc/ I'm a coward but because I would verbally let you know to watch your back first.  However, the surprise element would be NO different from when you kissed my GF behind my own back!  It's like a slap in the face or a punch to the gut.  Agreed?  But that's just me.  Yes, I grew up in a tough city!    BTW, I'd dump my so called GF as well!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

One hour and I can go to the fuk'n gym!  I'm bored now!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

lata dave........p.s. she held me down and kissed me wasn't my fault .....................well maybe it is for being so dam sexy


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

what the Fuk up Crash, my boy?!?!?!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

i'm about to go test for my college classes today  what about you? davey


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Going to the gym soon!

Letting the fuq'n 1 Test and clen soak in!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

how's that workin out for you?


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

You know how it works out for me!!!!!

What are you supplementing with these days??


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

whoops.... (and fuq')


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

fuq some creatine protien and glutamine thats about it i'm a natual little punk


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Boy, that sounds like Albob (Glutamine and Creatine)  You guys live near each other??


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

oh, and fuq again whoops!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

does he live in cali?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 7, 2003)

WTF my peeps!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> does he live in cali?




yes he fuk'n does......


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Finally I  HAVE FUK'n CAME home!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

FUQ I HAVE THE FLU...again


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Me fuq'n too Stace! And I dont feel like doing anything


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

Really girl~ you too. THIS SUCKS!!!!!! BAD! Whats weird is yesterday morning I was FINE~ last night though I started sneezin..then TODAY..BAM! I have fever, and everything!  suks suks suks..and no medicine..but Claritin. hubby is bringing me home some when he gets home from work at 10:30
WHAT ARE U TAKING? I hope you feel better! I can't do anything either..super weak..can barely keep my head up!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Yea it sucks! I was feeling sick when my mom was here and then better. But today fuq'n WHAM! I felt a fever hit.....a nurse at work said my eyes looked fevered (?) I've been taking Aleve Cold and Flu...it's new and seems to work pretty well!  This sucks super bad since I'm jamming at work trying to get done and then having to pack in the evenings! ACK! Try that Aleve stuff though and feel better


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2003)

awww thanks! I know..my eyes are real watery & heavy! When is your last day at work hon? Ihope ya feel better! I will get that stuff..thanks!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

My GF is too!  And she had to train 5 people today!  As for medications.... She took Nyquil liquid pills and is using Echinacea which I told her it was too damn late!  

I hope you both feel fuq'n better soon!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks D! I've been taking that Aleve Cold and Flu..have her try that! Seems to work better than the Nyquil tabs. I truthfully used to LIVE on Nyquil when I was sick but wont now because of the sugar! lol pathetic!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

I forgot about that and my GF is diabetic!  What the hell is she thinking??

Aleve... I had freebies for that too!  GF used THEM!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 7, 2003)

she should NOT be using that stuff! It's loaded! Fuq!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> she should NOT be using that stuff! It's loaded! Fuq!




Yeah, she can be fuk'n insane sometimes... most of the times!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Dave you still dating the bodybuilder gal who looks like Chyna from  WWE???


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, that would be her!  Dating is a small word though.  She lives with me!  


You remembered those pictures?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Dave, Dave, Dave, How could I EVER forget. She is a hottie bro and built like a brick s#$t house.


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Correction:  Semi built like a house.... she sporadic with her training.  I think her BF is at 15%.  At least that's what her fuq'n last "bitch" was.......


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

this was on fuq'n page 2? Slackers......


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2003)

How bout slacking fuqqers?


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, sorry you two fuq'ers!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

No more fuq'n slacking


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

Fuqq'n 
I'm going to bed now,so PLOUEASE keep it down...


 ,You guys rock!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_



I love that lil' fuq'r! Nite Dero


----------



## Dero (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I love that lil' fuq'r! Nite Dero


I know,so do I...
I glad Prince kept it !!!

He is so fuk'n fitting!!!
Now I'm looking for one that has his hand over his mouth!!!

 


Nite,Hammer!
Have a great day before 
the last day!!!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm all alone in FUQ-ville!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

No fuq'n post in here today!  That's a first!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm fuq'n starving...leaving for dinner in a few


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm fuk'n full now!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

not me..i'm seriously fuq'n hungry!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

hey Heather hunny.... take a look at my last diary entry!  Eat your heart out!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 9, 2003)

This is the first time that i've clicked this thread....
Now i'm crying from ALL of the damn laughing....
My face and sides BOTH hurt; if i'd read this thread everyday,
I would've laughed less hard today....FUQ! FUQ! FUQ!

************************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ZECH (Jan 9, 2003)

It was fuqqin 70 degrees here today! Great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> This is the first time that i've clicked this thread....
> Now i'm crying from ALL of the damn laughing....
> My face and sides BOTH hurt; if i'd read this thread everyday,
> ...



Glad you Fuq'n liked it!  Anything MMA orginates usually contains humour.... you should dig into the archives and see his picture manipulations and battles with everyone!  Now that's FUQ'N funny!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Glad you Fuq'n liked it!  Anything MMA orginates usually contains humour.... you should dig into the archives and see his picture manipulations and battles with everyone!  Now that's FUQ'N funny!



Don't i fuq'n know it.
I'm familiar with MMA's humour from the days when he
was the W8's biatch at mm.


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

he sure is fuq'n funny!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm actually feeling tired! I better fuq'n get to bed! Nite boys


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

G'nite Hammer.... God I hate saying that to you!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

fuq! 70 degrees yesterday and 23 tonight!


----------



## Dero (Jan 10, 2003)

FUQQ'N  Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2003)

Saying it might be colder next weekend!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 10, 2003)

it's 12:30 am......
I have to get up in 12 hrs to go to work...FUQ!!!

*******************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ZECH (Jan 11, 2003)

Fuq it's cold this morning. I feel like Dero!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

That fuq'n sucks!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

hel-fuqqin-lo


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh My Fuqq'n Gosh!!!
It's da crashman himself!!!
How goes it dude???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

it goes great how you doin dero long time no speak


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

It goes FUQQ'N well!!! 
Schedule is up 'n down time wise and I have the weekend off!!!
I'm not fuqq'n use to dat.
Anyway,going out later...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

where you goin? bar? clubbin? or to pick up some chicks


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

Going over to some friends place,kinda getogether thing... 
We'll see what happens.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

dero's plannin to get some booty  

hey man i g2g ttyl


----------



## Dero (Jan 11, 2003)

ttyl fuqqer


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

Crash was on... must be a different computer.... hopefully he won't fuq'n break that one, either!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

i'm tryin not to but it's so fuqqin hard


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2003)

Fuq the wind is cold!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Who the fuk lives closest to San Franciso??


----------



## mmafiter (Jan 12, 2003)

Holy FUQ, this thread is STILL going?!!??!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Holy FUQ, this thread is STILL going?!!??!!




yeppers


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Who the fuk lives closest to San Franciso??



albob?? i live in southern california


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Holy FUQ, this thread is STILL going?!!??!!



Of course, you F U Q Q U E R!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Crash, I thought you fuq'n lived above Santa Monica???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

i live somewhat below that


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

If you live below that... wouldn't that make you practically in Los Angeles???

Is it fuq'n possible to live in nowhere, CA next to LA???


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe if I blew it off it wouldn't fuking hurt anymore!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 14, 2003)

I am fuqqin tired of not fuqqin getting any sleep ..FUQ going to bed tongiht at 10:30 NO MATTER WHAT!!! 

yawn.. I hate being tired.. makes me feel less fuqqin productive! 

lol

Smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## Fade (Jan 14, 2003)

FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

Later honey... fuk


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

Fuqq'n headaches again today BUTTerfly????

I hope that's what you are going to blow,well...hmmmm
 ...
Is FADE safe?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2003)

Fuq....I have to go to work and it's fuq'n COLD outside

*******************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Dero (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I am fuqqin tired of not fuqqin getting any sleep ..FUQ going to bed tongiht at 10:30 NO MATTER WHAT!!!
> 
> yawn.. I hate being tired.. makes me feel less fuqqin productive!
> ...


Are you in FUQQ'N bed yet?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuqq'n headaches again today BUTTerfly????
> 
> I hope that's what you are going to blow,well...hmmmm
> ...



Yes... fukin headaches...

He's ok physically...


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm fuq'n tired!  Time to go to bed, soon!


----------



## ZECH (Jan 14, 2003)

calling for fuqqing snow this week!


----------



## david (Jan 14, 2003)

that fuq'n sucks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 14, 2003)

fuq no ones around again tonight


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2003)

YES!.....I have two fuq'n days off !

*********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> calling for fuqqing snow this week!



They say it might actually get below freezing tonight!  Too fukin cold for me!!!


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2003)

Fuk'n OUCH!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2003)

Fuq'n step aerobics class..lol

Kicked my fuq'n but!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 15, 2003)

fuqin heavy weights on the wresling team kickin my ass....bastards


----------



## cornfed (Jan 16, 2003)

Fuq all this sh!tty school sh!t.  Our only truly guaranteed holiday aside from xmas and thanksgiving is MLK jr Day 

And holy shiznit... (read carefully and read NOTHING into this) ... why is there a "black history" month and "Hispanic heritage" day but no "pasty party day" or somethin'?  Why is it that if there was _it_ would be considered racist?     Fuq


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

fuq'n late day at work!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Fuq all this sh!tty school sh!t.  Our only truly guaranteed holiday aside from xmas and thanksgiving is MLK jr Day
> 
> And holy shiznit... (read carefully and read NOTHING into this) ... why is there a "black history" month and "Hispanic heritage" day but no "pasty party day" or somethin'?  Why is it that if there was _it_ would be considered racist?     Fuq



considering how whites are a minority now....i want a holidy lol.....or they might just be waiting for us to be gone and they'll have a whites are history month lol.......i'm jk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> fuq'n late day at work!!




you have a job?


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah!  I have two jobs and school!    Have you not noticed I haven't fuq'n been posting much lately?? The weekends though, thy shit shall change!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

ya i noticed that i'm outa school for a week so i'm free to whore around


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

what's up, dude??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

nothin just got done with a chest workout fuq i needa get stronger so i can throw the heavyweights around


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

what about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

how the fuq are ya fuqqers doing this fuqqin night?
I' about to go back to fuqqin school too!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

FUQ! whats up burner long time no see! and i'm good btw


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

just doing a little fuqqin lurking around. I was told I am aloowed to come here, but cannot stay on for the whole night...so I guess a little post whorring is better thanNO whorring at all!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

sure is


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 16, 2003)

FUQ....it's snowing and it is expected to be 5 - 8 inches
before it ends; oh well, just frozen sunshine!

*******************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 16, 2003)

Dam! that does suck


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2003)

what the fuq is snow????
We USED to get snow here in Colorado...now.....nada...not good...


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2003)

When I go for strength I go for 6 reps/4-6 sets!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 17, 2003)

i do that power matrix thingy


----------



## ZECH (Jan 18, 2003)

too fuqqin cold!!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

Time for me to got to fuk'n bed!


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 18, 2003)

When I was leaving the gym yesterday, some nincompoop took my gym card, so now i have to get them to make me another one. FUQ!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2003)

I fuq'n dislocated a finger Thursday night playing basketball. Today was deadlift day and for the first time in about 10 years, I had to resort to using fuq'n straps.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

Time for me to go to the fuk'n gym!

Sorry to hear abou that Captain!


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2003)

Fuq...........??


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2003)

Holy fuqqin Monday!
(felt like saying that)
well, I just starte dmy school tonight! 10 weeks before I should be ready to get my license.
Then....holy fuq! I will be a BUSY burner!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 20, 2003)

FUQ FUQ!!FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!FUQ FUQ FUQ MOTHER FUQ!!!!!!  S.O.B. AHHHHHHHHHH FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ FUQ!!!!!!! FUQ CARS!!!!!!!! MOTHERS FUQERS!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

you stub yer fuqqin toe again crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

no another wreck ....wasn't me but just had to involved somethin i owned


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn, dude...note to self...never ride with the fuqqin crashman....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

the craziest thing is i think i'm gonna get a street bike soon


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> the craziest thing is i think i'm gonna get a street bike soon


This one


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

I want the new black R1-
I've logged almost 19 fuqqin thousand miles on my CBR600F4..time to move up!


Hey Crash-
Don't be a fuqqin squid and do wheelies and stoppies, eh?
oh, and wear a helmet!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

nah no squid fo me i'm dangerious enough without em......i'm gonna start wit the r6 i think thats good enough for me i don't need a 1000 for awhile till i get really good


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

I wished  had bought my first bike while I was stationed in Cali way back when....
HInd sight is always 20 fuqqin 20, eh?
Highway 1 up the Northern coast...Big Sur.....damn...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

i'm gonna take some cross country rids once i get my bike maybe go to canada with my friend it'd be great


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

On a sport bike? Your butt and your writs are gonna fuqqin hate you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

I've been trying to start my bike for the past two fuqqin days....
the battery is weak. I waited to long to just start her up.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> On a sport bike? Your butt and your writs are gonna fuqqin hate you!



 they'll get used to it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I've been trying to start my bike for the past two fuqqin days....
> the battery is weak. I waited to long to just start her up.



how much is a new battery? when was the last time you were riden


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> how much is a new battery? when was the last time you were riden


first off, my friend...I'm NEVER ridden..


I'd have to check on battery price. Onec I get her started and run for a while it will be fine. She just hates the fuqqin cold...

I barely put 1500 miles on her this past season. I bought a home last Spring and have not had the $$ to pay for the tune up and valve job, plus two new tires it needs. (I can ride it around town, but not hard up in the mountains)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

dam my mountian drive is insane it's an hour of twisty turny roads my friend who has a ninja says it's the funnest ride ever


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sounds like my fuqqin kind of road!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

it's like a crazy straw


----------



## david (Jan 21, 2003)

I see Burner is Fuq'n back!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2003)

I fuqqin' hate religious debates.  My time is better spent picking my nose.


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL... Fuq yeah  ...

Oh, and fuq accounting too


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> LOL... Fuq yeah  ...
> 
> Oh, and fuq accounting too




Ehhhh....ok.

Is there an accounting debate thread that I missed?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

No, just my fuqqing class schedule  ... fuqqing cornfed is goin' down the business road now


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh, and fuq repaying college loans    I'm gonna have a bigger deficit than the US ever had


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> No, just my fuqqing class schedule  ... fuqqing cornfed is goin' down the business road now




I took fuqqin' accounting classes in college.  I WAS an accouting major for a year......._was._


----------



## cornfed (Jan 21, 2003)

Sh!t on fuqqing accounting... I wish I was still in the lower level sh!t


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I fuqqin' hate religious debates.  My time is better spent picking my nose.


How about fuqqin riding?


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2003)

FUQ........I have to work Superbowl Sunday;

I get off just before the halftime show (7:30 pm)

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ZECH (Jan 21, 2003)

I work till fuqqin 6pm. Game should just be starting!


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm gonna have to fuq'n try to steal away

just to see a portion of the first half.


******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 21, 2003)

fuq peple are really starting to piss me off


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I see Burner is Fuq'n back!



yeah, but in small fuqqin doses...kind of a 'burner lite'..


----------



## cornfed (Jan 22, 2003)

How the fuq are ya, burner?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

my eye and shoulder is fuq'n twitching!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Jan 22, 2003)

fuqqin posessed!


----------



## dino (Jan 22, 2003)

fuqqin COLD!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

me fuk'n too!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jan 22, 2003)

Fuq off... it's fuqin hot 
about 30C today


----------



## Dero (Jan 22, 2003)

Fuq,I wish!!!
Some people's dreams are other's nightmares...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 22, 2003)

fuq i met the cutest girl in my psych class !! and i think she likes me to


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

So what are you fuk'n waiting for???  Make sure she's not a friend of yours... this time!!!  

BTW, how the hell are ya??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

i'm fuqqin good now i met a girly   i'm gonna ask to go to a club next thursday how the hell you doin dave?


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

That tis' cool!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

i know


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm fuq'n drunk, I'm fuq'n awol but I bought a fuq'n kick ass weight bench with a set of weights and dumbells


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

wanna get fuqqin all hot-n-sweaty together on that new bench of yours?


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

I see Hammer was on and I missed it!  And, Damn!  She was drunk!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

oh holy fuqqin stupid people!

Ok, Every once in a while, I go in with every one here at work to get dinner. I was thinking pizza. It is the perect food. You kow, you'[ve pertty much have all your food groups on one conveniently put together pie. 
So, I start to call around the different pizza places looking to get the best deal. Well, I called up Papa Johns. They seemed to have the best deal at the time, so I was about to place my order. 
Ok, I was going to get 1 (read ONE) x-tra large pepporoni pizza with the 6 piece chicken stip pie and ANOTHER x-tra large pizza w/ three toppings. 
Can YOU follow me on this? I asked her the total price, as the one topping came w/ the free chicken strip for 10.00, and needed to know the total amount  Not too hard to figure? 
So, she for some reason is thinking one pizza. I said no, two pizas, the special and another w/ three toppings. It would not compute with her. I think I had to try and explain it to her three different fuqqin times before I had to put _her_ on hold to regain my composure.
My colleagues looked at me quizzically, as I seemed to try to be strangling the fuqqin phone. 
"GAWD! I hate fuqqin stupid people!" Came from my lips. "No wonder she sounds as if she is in her late 20's and working at a minimum wage fuqqin job!" "I cannot place an order with some person who is inept at taking a simple order!"
(take a deep breath...think of blue syies, big, white, puffy clouds...breathe out...take call back OFF hold)
"I'm sorry, we cannot seem to be able to make our minds on what we want. I'll have to get back to you. <click>
OH MY GAWD! 
We ended up going somewhere else. Good cheat day. Legs are tomorrow. Great way to burn off the fuqqin food I ate tonight!


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

Sound's like the asswipe I know at the convenient store near the club!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

so....I'm in the mood to fuqqin rant again.
There I was, at the gym doing my whopping 8.5 minutes of cardio. (I was running late, so at least got SOME done) and looked over and what did my poor eyes behold???
Some middle aged guy making serious man-gym errors.
1) he was wearing spandex. As we ALL know, unless you are in a spinning class, NEVER wear spandex as your shorts in the gym.
2) he was wearing a weight belt. What is wrong with that, you may ask? He was doing arms. Not legs, not dead lifts, arms. 

He looks like one of the new guys in the gym, most likely be gone and back on his Krispy Kreme regimen within three months, tops...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 26, 2003)

FUQ! I"M SICK !!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2003)

why, are you a fuqqin raiders fan?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 26, 2003)

HA! and no

no i have some norwalk virus thing  i think.....


----------



## Dero (Jan 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> why, are you a fuqqin raiders fan?


Fukken


----------



## irontime (Jan 27, 2003)

FUQ!! 
I just got turned down for a fuqin credit card. A STUDENT credit card! How the fuq do you get turned down for that? Sure I have no credit, but I've had my own apartment for a year and was never late on rent. That has to go towards my record doesn't it? All i wanted was a measly $500 limit so i could buy supplements off the internet. In order for this the student must make at least $1,200 a year. I'm a student making around $15, 000 a year and they fuqing turned me down?? WTF??!!


----------



## Dero (Jan 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> FUQ!!
> I just got turned down for a fuqin credit card. A STUDENT credit card! How the fuq do you get turned down for that? Sure I have no credit, but I've had my own apartment for a year and was never late on rent. That has to go towards my record doesn't it? All i wanted was a measly $500 limit so i could buy supplements off the internet. In order for this the student must make at least $1,200 a year. I'm a student making around $15, 000 a year and they fuqing turned me down?? WTF??!!


Send them back a letter demanding WHY the FUQ they turned you down???Or even phone da FUQQERS...
If you just bitch about it nuthing will happen...
My 2 cents,yes Cdn cents!!!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

hello fuqer's!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

hello fuqedy fuq fuq lol


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

I see your on!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

yep  so how you doin big guy?


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm going to fuk'n sleep now!    I have training classes for my job (Nextel Communications) that I have to attend!

Boring!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

that sux G'night davey


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 27, 2003)

FUQ'N A, Tampa wins !!!

********************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

they fuqqin killed the raiders


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess I'll be a good Floridian and get my awesome TB Buc championship T-Shirt!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 28, 2003)

good davey


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 28, 2003)

Fuq with this sickness ever go away!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

fuq'n will be with your for a month!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2003)

I've still got a little bit of the fuqqin cold I had back in December.
I've tried all kind of cold meds....very much fuqqin annoying..


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

Sit in  steam rooms and get more sleep!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

FUQQIN NECK CRANKS!! I HATE THOSE MOVES!!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

NECK STRAINS DO suck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 30, 2003)

ya they do but i slep 20 hours so i'm heeled  wait i got up at 6 to post a little then went back to bed


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2003)

Already heeled??  That's a good thing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 31, 2003)

dam right i'm invinsable


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

I wouldn't go that fuk'n far!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 3, 2003)

dam near close then


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2003)

nope!


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

whad' da' fuk'n day!!


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2003)

Another fuq'n dead thread.... not!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 7, 2003)

Fuq this thread shall never die!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 7, 2003)

Five inches of snow on the ground at 6 AM

now most of it has melted away and

I have a fuq'n day off work...

FUQ'N "A"

*******************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

I had a fuq'n two hour workout!  Now I'm dead tired!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

I didn't make i tto the fuqqin gym...again last night....not enough hours in a fuqqin day....hopefully, will be able to knowck it out tonight between jobs...


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Sound like you need some Fuq'n Clenbuterx!    (And a 24 hour gym!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

...yeah....5ml....and a BIG cup o' java...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

FUCK!!! i have 2 torn AC joints in my shoulders(one each) this sux


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

so..is there a fuqqin story to go along with this??


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> FUCK!!! i have 2 torn AC joints in my shoulders(one each) this sux


How da FUQ did ya do dat????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

i did 1 on monday and one on wesneday 

Monday: I was wrestling the state Champion and got dropped and disslocated my left shoulder that was painfull

Wedneday:Though i was heeled so i started training with a pro fighter and dislocted my RIGHT! shoulder this time! 

that car ride home wasn't fun a 2 hour drive up a turny mountian with 2 dislocated shoulders then i went to the doctors yesturday and she told me what i had done


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

well, you should fuqqin try ballet...it won't hurt your shoulders.....


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i did 1 on monday and one on wesneday
> 
> Monday: I was wrestling the state Champion and got dropped and disslocated my left shoulder that was painfull
> ...


...and you said that you already knew dat and you did not had to FUQQ'EN pay for her to tell you what you already knew!!!!
RIGHT?


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, you should fuqqin try ballet...it won't hurt your shoulders.....


FUQQ'EN baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad on da toes!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> ...and you said that you already knew dat and you did not had to FUQQ'EN pay for her to tell you what you already knew!!!!
> RIGHT?



She Gave me pills so i'm happy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, you should fuqqin try ballet...it won't hurt your shoulders.....



we have a ballet class right in our gym at the same time as our wrestling class we try to show off  i get hurt alot when they try that


----------



## Dero (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> She Gave me pills so i'm happy


Hmmmmm,you're happy 'cus she gave you pills
 or 'cus of da pills you're FUQQ'EN happy????


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

i'm happy cause of the fuqqin pills


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

what kind of fuqqin gym has ballet in it? Plewase tell us you don't wear spandex....


What did she give you? Vicodin? Pecoset?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

vicodin 

we have to share part of the gym with them  they're all cuties it's at my college


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

oh, so you mean...helathy lean COLLEGE girls.....
I'll be right fuqqin over...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

yep those are the ones  and they are all hot!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

prove it...tell them you are with teh fuqqin school paper and take some pix!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

you'll get bonus points for shower room shots..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

good idea i have a couple girls always wavin to me


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

you're so in!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

YES!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Crash is fuq'n saga.... injuries!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

ya i swear i'm fallin apart


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Should've been dead on Sunday morning banging , my head.....

My own Fuk'n Prison... Creed


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

Hey!
I had a great night lastnight! I had my first fuqqin BIG toss out!
The bad part was that it was a guy I had been bullshitting with about an hour earlier in the night. Kinda funny:
I walked out top check the outside balconies, adn this guy was there. He was bitching that he had been coming to our club for three years now and had never been able to take a girl home. He asked me my secret.....

I was turning to go back inside and continue walking the floor, when some cute little girl and her friend walked out onto the balcony, saw me and said: WoW! You're cute! Then proceded to run her eys then her hands over my arms and chest. (Those tight shirts I wear pay off)
The guy just looked at her, then me..then again asked what is is. The girl said...'The black shirt. I added it was the blinky thing Iwas wearing..then I walked off...

Ok, now it goes south. The head bartender came over the system saying he needed two fuqqin buoncers. I was lead for that floor last night, so I grabbed another guy and checked it out. Well, it turned out that it was that dumb SOB that I had been talking with earlier. We do not ask why the bartenders want a person tossed, we just do it. Rulez.
So, I at first try to be cool and talk nicely to the guy. Nothing. I then move into a more aggressive stance and tell him that he needs to go now. Nothing. Still trying to be calm, I give him options, he leaes on his ow, we take him out, or we call the police and he goes to jail, either way, he was leaving. I have more staff starting to gather, but staying out of his basic sight. He turned his back to the bar, tucked his hands into his pockets and said he wasn't going anywhere. I manuvered to his right side, out of his striking zone, started to tell people between us and the door to clear out of the way for what was about to happen...and went into 'aggessive negotiations.'
I now was no longer being nice, nor polite. I now told him that we were done talking, and he either walked out on his own, or we were going to tkae him out. He just dug in, said that I was going to need more people.....
With my left hand, I gave him a shove to get him off balance, he pushed against me, as I had hoped, and I moved in and put an arm lock with my right arm and worked on securing it with the left. Well, he had his fuqqin hands in his pockets and I wasn't able to fully lock in, three more bouncers secured his other arms and legs and we carried him down the stairs towards the door. He struggled all the way down the narrow staircase and knocked two off. On the final set of seen stairs, I was trailing behind with his arm still locked up, so I pushed off a stair and with my body weight I 'surfed' him down that last set of steps. I ended up on top of him, his arm FULLY in a lock now. I think that finally took the fight from that fuqqer. 
I got a little boo boo on my forearm...that bastard....

The coolest part was, that I walked back upstairs, I was still jacked from the adrenaline, most people gave me and the other s berth..and some of the guys made a few comments like "wow, that was great! Good job, man!" 

...I still went home alone...


----------



## Dero (Feb 9, 2003)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaw,Burner gotta boo,boo!!!!!!!
FUQQ'en monster!!!
Tossed him just like tossed salad. 
FUQQ'EN A Bubba,time to rumble!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

yo, Dero!
Was'sup!
I fuqqin  gave him the people's elbow!


----------



## Dero (Feb 9, 2003)

FUQQ'EN 
Ya brute!!!I'm doing fine, a day of rest...
Da sun is shinning and it looks good from INSIDE!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

That was some long story you typed!  But it sounded good, though!

Mine was short last night.  4 guys got in my face and complained that their buddy left his ID in the strip joint and that he was of age.  I told him that I let him in our club but HE'S NOT drinking!!!

So, I told them either leave or accept the fact and if they still are standing in my face for 1.5 mins then their ALL leaving regardless!!!!  

They accepted it and went in and his buddy DID NOT drink! 

  Fuq'n sissy's!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

Well, Dave my friend, when they got a look at you.....probably thought better of the alternative...

What can I say...I can wrtie a fuqqin sotry...maybe not up to par w/ mma..but do damn fine all my own!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Well, Dave my friend, when they got a look at you.....probably thought better of the alternative...
> 
> What can I say...I can wrtie a fuqqin sotry...maybe not up to par w/ mma..but do damn fine all my own!



No, I don't think my size had anything to do with it because their were 4 of them.... it's probably bc/ I didn't back down from them!

My posse was inside too!  Damn, I could've gotten wasted by them!


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Oh and MMA's stories... well, he is a unique character, t'isn't he?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

well, see...one of my 'assets' is my big mouth...besides meeting women.....I have met a bunch of the bigger guys that are regulars there too.....they can never come in too handy...


..and as far as mma is conerned....I dread to think what w8 did to drive him to is particular....'creative stance'....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 9, 2003)

nice stories guys


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Good to see you come back online there, Crash... what the hell did  you do today??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Good to see you come back online there, Crash... what the hell did  you do today??


let's see...a typical day in the life of our man Crash:
get up at the 'crack of noon...
eat
watch porn
surf porn
eat.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> let's see...a typical day in the life of our man Crash:
> get up at the 'crack of noon...
> eat
> ...



that is scary to how close to a normal day i have lol
 but today
i woke up early had a snowboard race 
then looked for a job 
then watched porn and ate


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Do you watch all that Fuq'n porn??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 10, 2003)

only a little


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> let's see...a typical day in the life of our man Crash:
> get up at the 'crack of noon...
> eat
> ...


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 10, 2003)

it didn't come out too well, it's suppose to be crash eating porn and watching food


----------



## david (Feb 10, 2003)

I saw it... nice drawing!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 10, 2003)

nice art work


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 10, 2003)

i once made a jelly bean look like hitler then posted it


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

you probably fuk'n did!    Liar!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

Fukin soar throat


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2003)

hey B!
You still sick? Get better! Dr. Burner prescribes it!
take yer meds and get the fuq better!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2003)

I was well but I started getting this fukin sore throat last night and it hasn't gone away   and yes I took some meds and extra vitamin C.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 11, 2003)

Mariah Carey in that DRESS 

during the NBA ALL-STAR game.......

FUQ'N  A !!!


******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

She's OK but I think there could've been someone better besides her and the silly Village people


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

last minute fuqqin line-ups?

How 'bout Christina Aguilarra (sp) in that dress....


----------



## want2design (Feb 12, 2003)

Waking up early...

FUQ it!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

well then....good fuqqin morning!


----------



## kuso (Feb 12, 2003)

Fuq...look at thr whores

Total Posts: 4,185 
User Posts 
david  714 
Dero  418 
CRASHMAN  405 
Burner02  342 
naturaltan  205 
kuso  181 
butterfly  175 
lean_n_76er  149 
Hammerlynn  143 
Trap-isaurus  140 
peetrips  117 
Erilaya  109 
dg806  98 
seyone  93 
w8lifter  93 
Sosunni  93 
Pitboss  79 
ALBOB  74 
Fade99  72 
cornfed  65 
Dr. Pain  37 
irontime  34 
bekahleigh23  33 
mmafiter  31 
Craft  28 
cliffster5  27 
Leslie2196  26 
dvlmn666  22 
Scotty the Body  21 
Princess  18 
dino  15 
DFINEST  11 
firestorm  11 
CLPgold  9 
CaptainDeadlift  7 
I Are Baboon  6 
Vai Fan  6 
lina  5 
sawheet  5 
SpecialK  5 
susiQ  4 
bigss75  4 
Tank316  3 
hurtyhair4u  3 
Jodi  3 
Chest Rockwell  2 
Prince  2 
EarWax  2 
Rob_NC  2 
nikegurl  2 
Twin Peak  2 
tidalwaverus  2 
qball  2 
joecamp4  2 
Crono1000  2 
Mule  1 
HickeyNC  1 
bludevil  1 
Mr.Guvernment  1 
Nike_Girl  1 
KataMaStEr  1 
King Penguin  1 
Venus  1 
Crayon  1 
STRIPPER  1 
craig777  1 
Duncan  1 
julinia  1 
wheete  1 
Decosta  1 
TriZZle305  1 
DWB  1 
Ivana Pumpalot  1 
Captain  1 
coleman  1 
kidda9  1 
lrod  1 
P-funk  1 
RCfootball87  1 
TrustNoOne  1 
want2design  1


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

damn..how the FUQ are my numbers still registering...I'm rarely here anymore.....


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm on fuq'n top???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

like that would be a fuqqin suprise...


----------



## Dero (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm second!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

that means you've got a great fuqqin view of Dave's.....um..posterior...


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

And your dreaming about being there!


----------



## want2design (Feb 12, 2003)

Day Off!

Fuqqin' Yeah Baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And your dreaming about being there!


not in my most fuqqin disturbed dreams, my friend...
the view never changes...and I'd never get to see those hot bikini clad women rolloer blading up south beach..


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)




----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 14, 2003)

I am not a fuq'n whore   I do need to come around more though


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

I totally fukn agree!   @ Hammer!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2003)

I've finally got some time off from work 

after 3 straight 18 hr days

FUQ'N "A";

Fuq......This snow probably won't leave until spring

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe she's hanging out @ MM.com??


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

Fukin mtgs  

You'd think we'd have something better to do


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 19, 2003)

shit i'm on it!? i got in another car crash and got my computer tooken away for a week


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

good fukin grief dude


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 19, 2003)

it wasn't my fault


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2003)

of course it was your fault... you were fukin driving!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you probably fuk'n did!    Liar!




I did too 

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=10768&highlight=island+punch


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2003)

FINALLY.....a couple of FUQ'N dayz off!

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

Crash... that's fuk'n ridiculous!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey Dave! I'm fuqin' glad your online! How's life?


----------



## david (Feb 20, 2003)

hey babe!  I almost felt fuk'n AWOL here for a few days.  I responded in your journal!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2003)

I NEED some fukin CHOCOLATE!!!


----------



## david (Feb 21, 2003)

Speaking of fuk'n chocolate... at a meeting Health one hands us a plastic pill  (Cell phone size).  I go to open it and out pops kisses, p-patties etc.


----------



## david (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm fuq'n back


----------



## Dero (Feb 23, 2003)

FUK!!!No more Fucken snow,PLOUEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!!!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

I like SNOW!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

in *your* part of  the country that is!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> of course it was your fault... you were fukin driving!!!




oh ya  good point lol


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 25, 2003)

It's supposed to snow another foot 

by this Friday morning;

possibly 6 inches Wednesday night followed by

another 6 inches Thursday night......

FUQ!!!

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

we just got 2 feet here  and alot of fuqin EARTHQUAKES!!!


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

fuq ya we had a 5.4 a couple days ago and a 4.5 yesturday and like 100 aftershocks


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

Fuq... What is wrong with this planet?
We're FUQUED!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

ya our mountian is like colapsing on itself  

well were fucked anyway with our upcoming war i think i'm goin up to canada pretty soon


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

Up Fuqen North again??
Sudbury was it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

Northbay....i just wanna get outa the usa before we get nuked


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

hey i g2g i'm goin to dinner


----------



## Dero (Feb 25, 2003)

Will dinner be fuq'en nucked or broil?????
Enjoy...


----------



## david (Feb 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya our mountian is like colapsing on itself
> 
> well were fucked anyway with our upcoming war i think i'm goin up to canada pretty soon




DON'T BE A COWARD!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 25, 2003)

thats my excuse the real reasons that theres high class booty in canada


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

You know something... I can buy that but bc/ you already admitted you abonded due to war or draft.... you lose!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

Back to the original thought of the thread!

Fuq!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

and fuq


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

fuq


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

more fuq


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

no fuq'n problem here


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

but big fuq'n hello to you all!


----------



## david (Feb 26, 2003)

test fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you lose!



fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

well fuq 2 hours before class psychology paper due and i thought it'd be fun to stay up late and watch the jettsons last night ................i haven't even started the paper yet


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 26, 2003)

Fuq Y am i waisting time there goes 15 mins to whoring dam it's like cracki tell you crack!!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Because your fuk'n crazy!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

well...WT FUQ, Dave..


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

I got in contact with those bozo's and I think I may be able to get a few bottles at a time.... 1 Test at the great price...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2003)

sweet fuqqin deal, bro! Hook a brotha up! I got ticket #1!
I can hear it now:
Now serving cusomer # 1. Hmm, that's me!
Can I also have a fuqqin bottle of clenbtrx as well?


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

We are doing this at price, aren't we?


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Waiting for Burner's response.........


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I am obsessed with my homework today....


...homework fuqing sux!


----------



## Dero (Mar 2, 2003)

Butt somebody has to fuqqu'en do them...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

why dammit???


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

Homework is fun when it's fuq'n hands on!!!!


----------



## Dero (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> 
> why dammit???


'cus  ...
I don't anymore,yes,that's it!!!
I know,not the answer you were looking for .


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Homework is fun when it's fuq'n hands on!!!!



yeah...if you are a fuqqin sex therapist....

Damn, I'm sorry, I seemed to have messed that up...again...ce we do it over..?


At cost? Were those the prices you quoted me previously?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....

It fuqqin snowed all weekend...meaning...it fuqqin SNOWED in the fuqqin mountains all fuqqin weekend...and I canot get there to go fuqqin snow boarding in all that fresh fuqqin powder...

Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....Fuq....


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

Hey Burner!  How the fuq are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

fuqqin stressed! I have my final on real estate closings tongiht.
After that, headed over to the club for one of the waitress's b-day, so either way...I'm having a beer tonight!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

you should have 10 fuq'n beers!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

fuqq'n can't..have to be back here @ 0600.....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

Good luck on your fuqing test  

and please have a fuqing beer for me... I can't tonight  ...oh fuqing well.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Good luck on your fuqing test
> 
> and please have a fuqing beer for me... I can't tonight  ...oh fuqing well.



Hey!
Thanks!
Will do...one fuqqin beer for you..one fuqqin beer for me....drive home..


BTW: nice shot. And great work on dropping 88 lbs!


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

don't you mean...fuqqin??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 3, 2003)

Burner ... wtf man!  

Why the fuq aren't you studying my friend?  How ar eyou going to be able to sell the million dollar mansions without fuggin studying?


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2003)

I mean Fuq'n!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 3, 2003)

I'm giving this thread the ol' fuqaroo


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2003)

I AM fuqqin studying...
I am good enough to fuqqin multi-task!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

I am soooo fuqing tired.  Monday is my fuqing day from HELL!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I am soooo fuqing tired.  Monday is my fuqing day from HELL!!


The good news is the week can only get better.


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm fuq'n lagging... I think the more sleep I get the worse off I am!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

HI Dave! Ug I get no fuqqin time to do anything but fuqqin whine about how much time I don't fuqqin have!!! FUQ!

miss ya guys!

Erilay'a


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

bad fuqqin news...that exam...didn't go so well. lastnight....
fuq, fuq fuq!
Lucky me...I get to fuqqin take it again....
I didn't understand how I was so far fuqqin off, either...FUQ!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

too much fuqqin time spent here!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

smooches for you burner.. that is too fuqqin crappy.. I know you will rock next time round.

HI NT! 

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

who me? fuqqin hardly here any more....
I used to be top three post whore...now, I am barely fuqqin getting name on list...if


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

hey Eri baby!   Fuq it's been a while again ...


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

yah welcome to my fuqqin life. LOL. but hey now its better than being fuqqing bored and aimless.. FUQ did I just say that..?? sigh.. 

How you been NT! and the Fam??

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

I've been fuqqin great and baby NT and the Mrs are great as well!!  How the fuq have you been?


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

fine pretty much over here...recovered from my illness that I was struck with and have nearly regained my strength back.. still rising  but such is the life right? glad to hear all are well.. that is super! 
smooches
Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

well..now that you are back..I'm sure that other things will soon be fuqqin 'rising' around here...


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

hey now baby that is what pm's are all about aren't they? umm at least I think that is what they are for.. its been a while.. smiles. 

fuq.. winks

Eri'


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

FUQ ! time to go get some work done for today at least I had some time for a fix of IM today! yay yay yay. have a fuqqin awesome day everyone!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

hey! May you too have a fuqqin spectacular day!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> HI Dave! Ug I get no fuqqin time to do anything but fuqqin whine about how much time I don't fuqqin have!!! FUQ!
> 
> miss ya guys!
> ...



Hey baby!  How the fuq you doin'?  Miss you alot!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

It's feels like fuk'n 90 + degrees... sweating over here!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

heat wave eh? I think the ol thermometer is going to top out a  sweltering 40 fuqqin degrees here today...


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

FUQ all of ya! it was a high of -31c this morning ( windchill)  and rose to a blistering -11 at last check.. oo ahhh.. but its a clear sky (for now) and the sun is shining.. isn't spring supposed to fuqqin cum soon.

Eri'


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It's feels like fuk'n 90 + degrees... sweating over here!



Just fuq'n tease us will ya 

Have alot of fuq'n fun in it bro' 

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

Eri baby ...it's time for us to fuqqin move ... that's about the temp it is here.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 4, 2003)

You lead I will follow.. I am subservient like that..lol


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

oh yeah!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

being subservient, you lead and I'll fuqqin' follow


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

I like your  thinking, NT-
That would be a helluva view....the back of eri's head...
good fuqqin' idea!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2003)

thanks Burner .... it was a good fuqqin idea!  
 back of her head ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks!
I get a good one once ina fuqqin whle!


----------



## david (Mar 4, 2003)

Fuq'n a!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

I am lost...that's what I get for not going back a billion pages to see what the point was.

Whatever it is, it doesn't sound good for Eri. Boys be nice.


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey now do I need to cum and kick some fuqqin big boy arse!? .. the only way to see the back of my head is if.... O I get it.. Duh! okay blonde moment.. blush blush.. naughty naughty NT! ( cum here so I can grab your head and ...oops. LOL.. there I go again.

smiles

FUQ !!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> .. blush blush.. naughty naughty NT! ( cum here so I can grab your head and ...oops. LOL.. there I go again.
> 
> smiles
> ...



Fuqqin naughty to you     ... and you may grab away ...


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

jUST fuq?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

fuq i have belt promotion tests today i'm fuqed i haven't slept in 2 days


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

For fuq'n martial arts??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 6, 2003)

ya(ju-jitsu)  i kicked some ass too yesturday 3 matches won everyone within a minute and made one kid pass out when i choked him out


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Hey now do I need to cum and kick some fuqqin big boy arse!? .. the only way to see the back of my head is if.... O I get it.. Duh! okay blonde moment.. blush blush.. naughty naughty NT! ( cum here so I can grab your head and ...oops. LOL.. there I go again.
> 
> smiles
> ...



hey...now wait a dam minute...that was my fuqqin good idea!

NT's already got his hands full with a hot, pierced naughty wife...me? I'm single...


----------



## david (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya(ju-jitsu)  i kicked some ass too yesturday 3 matches won everyone within a minute and made one kid pass out when i choked him out



Y would yu want 2 choke someone fuq'n out?


----------



## david (Mar 7, 2003)

fluq faq foq fiq  :


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2003)

why the fuq not?


----------



## Dero (Mar 7, 2003)

Fuq'en


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2003)

fuq because


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey...now wait a dam minute...that was my fuqqin good idea!
> 
> NT's already got his hands full with a hot, pierced naughty wife...me? I'm single...



Fuq Burner!


----------



## Dero (Mar 8, 2003)

NO FUQEN WAY!!!!!
NT,you fuq burner!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Fuq Burner!



um..thanks for the offer, NT...but..I'll sticl with fuqqin' women..


----------



## david (Mar 8, 2003)

sounds like you'll are having a fuq'n orgy!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2003)

Man, I WISH I were...met a pair of sisters.......one is 'mo fine than the other......
Oh,and I met this fuqqin beautiful Croation last night as well....I love European women!


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

And, I just talked my hot Columbian neighbor to give me Spanish lessons along with her sister!


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

Whoops, I forget and FUQ!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Y would yu want 2 choke someone fuq'n out?



it's submission wrestling(ju-jitsu) and the fuger wouldn't tap so i kpt crankin


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2003)

It's fukin late!


----------



## Dero (Mar 10, 2003)

Not as late as funken here!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 11, 2003)

ah its fuqqin early enough and NOOONE is home but ME   FINALLY!! time for a REAL NAP! fuqqin yah

ya ya ya 

I be outta here..lol.. 

fuq ya all laters..lol

Eri'


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey fuqqers!


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> ...... fuq ya all laters..lol
> 
> Eri'



Promise 

I'm first.......

Fuq, my days off go by so fuq'n fast!

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2003)

WTF is up with some people at the gym ... I decided to give those 'newbies' at the gym the benefit of the doubt.  I asked one guy for a spot.  We have a few pieces of equipment the mimick  dumbbell exercises for bench, incline, shrugs and shoulder press.  I'm using the shoulder press and needed a spot.  All I needed was to have this guy help with a lift off.  I said on the count of 3.  1, 2, 3 ... and the begin.  Only problem was my right arm fired straight up while my left arm almost came out of it's socket because there was no help on that side.    He only lifted the one side.  

Episode number two ... I was going heavy (for me) with tricep dumbbell extentions.  I grabbed the 100lb db and asked for a spot.  As soon as I started, I said wow, am I ever strong today.  I could do _about fuq'n 50 because I'm not really doing any of the work here ... _.  After I finished, I asked the young guy, how was his bicep workout.  Fuq!!  I asked for a spot, not for you to lift the fuq'n weight for me.  Needless to say, this past Sunday, I didn't see anyone I recognized at gym, so I didn't attempt my personal best benching no knowing what kind of fuq'n spot I should expect.


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)

100 lbs dumbell extensions....?  How do you do those?  (I can't think right now)


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 100 lbs dumbell extensions....?  How do you do those?  (I can't think right now)



hold the DB up over your head, elbow facing forward, bend weight back behind you and press up w/ tri.

at least i think thats what he's talking about :/


----------



## Dero (Mar 11, 2003)

FUQ!!!!!
Crash,say sumething,stop lurking!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Mar 11, 2003)

Fuq, my bird almost pooped on me.


----------



## Dero (Mar 11, 2003)

So fuq'en funny,the other night Peetrips had the same thing happen to him!!!
I'm not kidding ya!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> hold the DB up over your head, elbow facing forward, bend weight back behind you and press up w/ tri.
> 
> at least i think thats what he's talking about :/



It's seems weird but I can barely do 8 reps of 85lb DB's in a military press seated/standing with no back support..... how the heck is picking up  a 100 lb DB and doing over the head tricep extensions with that weight??  Then, I believe he proceeded to state that he was weak?  OK, re-explain, NT!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> Fuq, my bird almost pooped on me.



Holy Fuq!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

I hate getting spots from un-fuqin-familiar people.
I cranked my rotator going heavy with this one guy. IT was just one of those doays that you can't lift the weight? It not only came down, bu came back to rest on my collar bones. That fuqqer just stood there and watched. After a couple of seconds of putting everything I had into it, I was able to get out "Get this fuqqin thing off me!"
After I I recovered, my rotator screaming, marking the completion of a just started workout, he had the gall to say that maybe my friends had helped to much on my spots and I really couldn't lift it on my own....
So...five different people help me 'cheat' my lifts? Ok, if I could have only fuqqin lifted my arms.....


Uh..NT? 100lb tri ext? ANd you think you're weak? funny guy...comedian....


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2003)

I guess I should have said that I'm fuqqin using 2 hands ... 
Here is a pic of the exercise ... and no, that's not me.


----------



## Fade (Mar 12, 2003)

I can do that sheesh. 

Fuq


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh, I thought it was a 1 arm!    I usually do those lying down on a bench with my back/traps supporting... and those I can actually do 140 lbs DB's (Overheads?)!  Now I feel a little better!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

I must be just a big fuqqin girl then...

Actually, I do not do those, they annoy my elbows.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2003)

see ... I'm still fuqin weak!


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2003)

not really!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks Dave.   

I keep plugging away.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

ok, I'm weak...take fukin pity!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2003)

weak ... please.  I've seen some of your weights you're lifting, and they're fuqqin more than I am doing.  The only ones not lifting as much as me are the newbies, otherwise, everyone else lifts more than me - FUQ!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm also a big, fuqqin fattie......
or as I like to tell people if they so inquire...
'I'm bulking'...


----------



## Dero (Mar 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> weak ... please.  I've seen some of your weights you're lifting, and they're fuqqin more than I am doing.  The only ones not lifting as much as me are the newbies, otherwise, everyone else lifts more than me - FUQ!


Psssssssssssssst... NT,don't try to steal my fuq'en title...
Git yur own!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 13, 2003)

FUQ ... now what title can I use?


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 13, 2003)

fuq its been snowing all day!! about another 5 or 6  cms so far! sigh!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hiya Eri!]Sounds like a great fuqqin day to stay in bed..with that someone special....
<burner looking for someone special...oh! Hey! There she is!>  ERI!


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm also a big, fuqqin fattie......
> or as I like to tell people if they so inquire...
> 'I'm bulking'...




I've been saying that for years!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2003)

..and I thought I was being fuqqin original..


----------



## david (Mar 13, 2003)

:fuq:


----------



## Dero (Mar 13, 2003)

FUQ'EN NAY BUBBA!!!!!


----------



## TxChick (Mar 13, 2003)

I fuq'n left my spiral in the car that had my new workout plan from w8lifter in it....and hubby got called in early to work tonight, so he left just before I did....I improvised and tried to remember what was on there.  Fuq, and I was doing so damn good this week.  Fuq.

At least I got a decent workout though...although nobody I knew was there to help me with the squats.  For some reason, it must have been NEWBIE DAY at the gym today.  I did get a laugh at this one man though...and I probably shouldn't laugh...but I'm a girl, and when a guy can't lift like me, and I am far from any heavy weights mind you, I laugh a little.  This man....was over on the machine weights....I was doing leg curls on the machine (85lbs, which is awesome for me..lol)....he was on the overhead shoulder press, with the pin on the 20lb mark.  He was pumping them out rather quickly, breathing heavy and all.  He came over next to my machine to do the machine bench...he put it on the 60lb mark....and went through the same motions as before.  

I'm sorry, maybe I shouldn't laugh, and I know some people have their limits....but this guy was making himself look goofy....drawing attention to himself.  I could have probably kicked his ass in the back alley-way....   j/k  I'm not a violent person, nor do I make fun of people at the gym on a regular basis.  This guy just made me laugh and I wanted to share.  

oh, and FUQ!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 15, 2003)

hel-fuqin-lo


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

First Saturday off in 3 weeks!  TIme to go to the Fuq'n gym!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

the #@$% next 2   smells like shit!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 15, 2003)

huh?


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

It meant to say, The Fucking asshole sitting next to me smells like shit!


----------



## Dero (Mar 15, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

Old cool joke but still fuk'n funny!


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

Back on fuk'n track!  Let the EVIL begin!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

hey!
It's fuqqin snowing here! YEah! I wanna go snow boarding!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

FUCK!

Just FUCK!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

I know, you just wanna go fuqqin snow boarding too...


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

and you sir may have all the fuq'n snow you desire!  As long as it stay there!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

thank you!
 "let it snow, let it snow..let it fuqqin snow D E E P!


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

how about "let it blow"?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2003)

uhmmmm... you didn't say FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 18, 2003)

hiya again, Ms B_
How the fuq r ya today?
So it is raining there? I think that is what I gathered form Princess


----------



## david (Mar 18, 2003)

ok... fuq!


----------



## Dero (Mar 18, 2003)

Eh!!!You want snow,I'll send ya some...
I've got way too mucken fuch!!!
UPS or Fed EX?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 20, 2003)

fuqq'in slush and snow ... we're going to the mall and in the street walking are 2 older guys.  Why are they walking in the street, because of the melting snow, there are fuqq'in puddles everywhere.  The Mrs. gives them a quick honk of the horn to tune them in the they are in the middle of the street.  They turn around and .... opps, give her the   If it were me, I'd let it slide, but not when you're disrespecting the wife.  I tell her to stop the car and she won't because she knows what might happen.  Anyways, our destination is only a block away.  We park and I get out.  These two guys are a block away and all of a sudden they stop in their tracks.  I have on a fuqq'in bandana, sunglasses, leather coat and the hair is in cornrows.  I yell out "Do we have an issue here boys?  Because if we do, let's fix it right now."  Out come the apologys ...   I love the fuqq'in stereo type persona sometimes.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Mar 23, 2003)

bump


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

The long lost Fuq'n thread!  Yee Haw!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

fuq ya!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm going to be eating out soon!  Roadhouse Grill!  Titanya should know what that is!


I have 25 more minutes now... I am going to eat and then fuq'n will be back on around 11pm!  Fuq yeah!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

fuq fuq fuq  i hate sociology class it's so boring i'd rather be having sex


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fuq fuq fuq  i hate sociology class it's so boring i'd rather be having sex



Dude, based on the tale you told of your sex life you're better off in fuqin' sociology class


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Dude, based on the tale you told of your sex life you're better off in fuqin' sociology class


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Dude, based on the tale you told of your sex life you're better off in fuqin' sociology class




thats just one of my great stories  kuso knows another funny one i posted over at MM


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Dude, based on the tale you told of your sex life you're better off in fuqin' sociology class




is someone jelious they haven't had sex in awhile


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

I fuq often!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 24, 2003)

FUQ...most  people still can't drive


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

Fuq, crash I believe every damn word of your tale 
I mean who the fuq can't say that their 1st somehow resemble the lovechild of Seinfeld and a teen movie 

fuqqing congrats


----------



## cornfed (Mar 24, 2003)

Fuq, mine was in Highschool...



_in_ highschool


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> FUQ...most  people still can't drive




Fuq'n correct but here's the actual list of generalities.



Elderly, Children (15 and under) and Crash!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

fluq!


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

Sister's of Destruction of fuq yeah!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

Won't this fuqing thread ever die?


----------



## Dero (Mar 31, 2003)

No FUQUEN way...


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 31, 2003)

People/Queers/David/Cornhole/Homos/Dero

U know, they all sound the same..

Enough with the posting already.....


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 31, 2003)

I fuqqin doubt it !I love coming here to fuq'n vent about whatever the fuqs buggin me!

Eri'


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Won't this fuqing thread ever die?



Not until I do!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 31, 2003)

Its fuqin' immortal!


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I fuqqin doubt it !I love coming here to fuq'n vent about whatever the fuqs buggin me!
> 
> Eri'



And I fuq'n luv when you come!    Whoops!


----------



## ALBOB (Mar 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> And I fuq'n luv when you come!    Whoops!



Well I haven't had the pleasure of seeing that but I'll bet it's a magnificent sight.


----------



## MJ23 (Mar 31, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 31, 2003)

abs-o-luteluy!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Fuq, crash I believe every damn word of your tale
> I mean who the fuq can't say that their 1st somehow resemble the lovechild of Seinfeld and a teen movie
> 
> fuqqing congrats



thank you corn

i should sell the rights to a comedy show or something


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

crash, the fuqqin mega hit tv show creator!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> 
> Elderly, Children (15 and under) and Crash!



proud of it


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

WHAT'S UP FUQ DUDE


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

I hate being FUKIN sick!


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

sick from fuk'n what?  Cold?  Food?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

Got the flu, and a sinus & ear infection last week and it's still not all fukin gone


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Got the flu, and a sinus & ear infection last week and it's still not all fukin gone



You need to eat some eggs.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Got the flu, and a sinus & ear infection last week and it's still not all fukin gone



Me too! Pollen's been a killer this year! Hope you feel better.
 

Ignore PervBob, he's on an egg-roll.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You need to eat some eggs.


Already had my share, thanks


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

FUQ,what a fuquen day this has been
 AND IT'S NOT FUQUEN OVER YET!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

At least my work day is about over 


oh yeah... fuq


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> At least my work day is about over
> 
> 
> oh yeah... fuq


All I can say is" FUQ!!!".


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> All I can say is" FUQ!!!".


Hope tomorrow is fukin better for you!


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

I fuquen doubt it,this show is here for the next
 TWO WEEKS!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 1, 2003)

What fukin show is it?


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

It's probably Jesus Christ Fuk'n superstar


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

Wahoo!
Last fuqqin class!
I can get my fat ass back in the gym!


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

An english fuquen theatre play from fuquen Toronto!!!
2 1/2 hrs long of fuquen misery for me!!!
FUQ!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

did the fat lady sing?


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

You talking 'bout the FUQQEN FAT LADY???
Yes she did tonight,BUTT she will sing every night...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

same fuqqin moo, different day?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

speaking of fat girl....last mOnday at teh club, we did a luau....it was not too bad...could have been better..(more hot girls in bikinis?)

there was a girl there in a mu mu....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> You talking 'bout the FUQQEN FAT LADY???
> Yes she did tonight,BUTT she will sing every night...


damn!
that's a big butt!


----------



## Dero (Apr 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn!
> that's a big butt!


Should see the fuqqen rest of 
HER !!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

NO! Tatanka...no buffalo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

Fuq Vons


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

it's an american grocery store for you canadians


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

what'sa fuqqin von?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

up a post


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

oh yeah...up your nose with a rubber hose


IT must be a California fuqqin place


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

ya iu think it is but they suck anyway shop at stater brothers or walmart or somethun


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know wal-mart...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

they're goin down


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

they just opened up a super wally world down the street...wally world rulz!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

wasn't that in national lampons summer vacation?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

yeah, with Marty Moose!
classic!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

WHO??


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2003)

FUQ'N "A";

it is nice as heck outside today......

good day for wax on, wax off!

******************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_good day for wax on, wax off!



Noooooooooooooo..........................You'll just make it rain!!!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

How fuk'n funny is that?


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

I fuk'n hate confusion!


----------



## Erilaya (Apr 4, 2003)

F U Q ! 




eri'


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2003)

I'm fuqqin BORED!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 4, 2003)

FUQ!  There sure is a lot of FUQIN going on in this thread!  

Bad joke... I know 

*door slams as he walks out the door*


----------



## lean_n_76er (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm fuqqin BORED!!



Make is exciting!  Do some fuqin jumping jacks!  Just don't bang your head against the wall!  LOL!

45 minutes to go Jodi!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

fuq tonight was fun wait no it was last night now lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, make up yer fuqqin mind!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

well it was like 6 in the morning when i got home so it was last night


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

FUQ!! i got my new power suply but theres all thise wires and i don't know where they go


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

most new systrems are color coded....

My way of thinking:
It aint the next fuqqin day 'till you wake up!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> My way of thinking:
> It aint the next fuqqin day 'till you wake up!




good point


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> most new systrems are color coded....



oh how does that work


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

it is scientific...something about how light reflects off things...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

cool i'm color blind  jk


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

well then...you're fuqqed, laddy!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

fugged in the ear


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

howthe fuq does that happen?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

need a diagram


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you need a diaphram?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

only on heavy days


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

so..you ARE a biatch!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

c'mon, bud...de-nial aint just a river in Egypt!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I thougt it was pretty fuqqin funny...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

wow...he did fuqqin leave....he must have gotten those speakers hooked up...surround sound orgies...
He'll never leave the house again...


----------



## Dero (Apr 4, 2003)

Never????
Holy fuq,that's a long time!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, butt young girls and sheep will be safe...


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Nice pic there Dero!  Why red in the background??    Is in he in hell??


----------



## Dero (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't know...It was the first colour that came to mind...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yo, dero...anyone ever tell you you have a striking resemblance to albob? SOrry, bro, I wouldn't wish that upon anyone...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no i'm back i was measuring the cords to see if they were long enough


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

it took that fuqqin long?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

then i watched tv


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

Airplane just came on...classic movie!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i was watching comedy central


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

pretty fuqqin funny show!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

was it?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

didn't you fuqqing see it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya did you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

not tonight...
what was on? or who?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i dunno some dude wasn't too funny but i watched him anyway


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you get thsoe every so often...
have you seen Chris Rock's stand up? He's on funny fuqqer!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya i saw one where he was talkin about drugs that was funny shit


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey i gotta go my brothers home and wants me off his computer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

the bastard


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

if he fixes mine i'll be back in an hour


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

Adios


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

later


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

remember:


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

...hitting him over the back of the head....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

won't help you out...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

FUQ! my speakers keep shorting my computer? anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

what du u  mean by shorting your PC?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

everytime the sub kicks in the computer turns off actully restarts


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

wait nvm my speakers were off this time and it did it  i think it's my mouse now lol cause i was rolling the little ball on it and it shorted


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

if it's even shorting


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

not sure. I bet Dave could help...butt..he's not around....his post whorring status is slipping...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

serious where is dave but it wasn't the mouse either it just did it again


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

maybe go to microsoft.com and ask tech net? They might be able to help you


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

good idea maybr i can make it there this time


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

nope not workin


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

but youncan post here?
hold on..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i have wonder around lookin for it and by that time my computer restarts


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

http://search.microsoft.com/default...=05&i=06&i=07&i=08&i=09&qu=tech net&siteid=us


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

fuq that was the 8th time since i got here like 10mins ago


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

actully i just dissconected all my stuff and then played a song and i think my music programs are doin it or the music maybe?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

dunno


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

nope not that either computers are just whores


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i hate computers i'm gonna smash it against a wall


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

that could get $$...
how about a nice nurf brick?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

hahaha a nerf brick would be fun lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

an cheap!


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yo, dero...anyone ever tell you you have a striking resemblance to albob? SOrry, bro, I wouldn't wish that upon anyone...




Shhhh... it must be a secret love affair amongst those two!


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i hate computers i'm gonna smash it against a wall



Yep, Crash and Smash!  We wouldn't accept an less of a title!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

well, he does live up to it..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

ya i live up to my nicknames someone actully called me the crash-king awhile back


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

whose drink-king?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

i'm not drinking  you can be him lol


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

I drank!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

you don't say?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> whose drink-king?



who the fuq do you think???

KUSO!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

no fuqqin joke!

hey crash...do you have an alarm on your pc? I tried to get caught here..and next thing I know..you start back on-line and posting again...

Like I woke up a fuqqin sleeping dragon or something..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

lol nope no alarm lol but it is running really slow so it's a pain to post


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

and yet you do..
that's fuqqin dedication!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

DAM SKIPPY HIPPY!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

looks like u need some fuqqin sleep!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

nah i can go for days like this


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

how's that wooden fuqqin chair?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

it hurts like a mother fuqer


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

go and get another fuqqin new one? Office depot usually has good sales..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

*cough* jobless *cough*


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

hmmm...go mow the lawn...get some allowance $$!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

Hell no that requiers work


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hmmm...go mow the lawn...get some allowance $$!




Send him some money, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

wha...wha...who do you think I am..the Bank of Burn??


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Yep!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

you saw me post my 2nd job @ $6.00 per fuqqin hour....
no way!


----------



## Dero (Apr 6, 2003)

Holy FUQ!!!Biggs is on!!!! 
 Biggs...Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup DUDE!!
Oh sorry,I should say "HOWDY".


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

you should just say you are sorry for posting theat ugly mug as your avatar!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## Dero (Apr 6, 2003)

No fuqen way!!!
If ya don't like it...Don't look at it!!!!



  
Somewhere here it says  that I can choose as I like..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> No fuqen way!!!
> If ya don't like it...Don't look at it!!!!
> 
> ...



its...so.... *RED*


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

And ugly!!  lol jk


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

ah hell...the gang is here....
and so it begins!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

Dam right  

i'm gonna start multiple windows soon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

you'll get fuqqin confused!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

probably


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

did you fuqqin work outr today?


----------



## Dero (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you'll get fuqqin confused!



GET fuqqin confused?????
You mean to say"still"


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> did you fuqqin work outr today?



 just woke up i'm gonna do deadlifts later


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

holy crap..its 9pm there!
Is that a new record for you??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

haha no once i actully slep through an entire day


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

you were in a coma?
THose don't count..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

no just lazy  

fuq my computers all messed up i'll be back later


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

dan...you got issues! Sir, back away from the computer..


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

Fuq!!  he he he


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

I think crash went back to sleep...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

I was watching something on TV tonight..when a Bally's commercial came on. Something struck me as truely sad:
A 'man' was getting a spot from a woman. I have no problem with women spotting guys. It's just that normal sized guy was getting a spot...from benching...65 pounds!
 
That definately deserves a serious:

*WHAT THE FUCK!!*  

that is all..


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

good  observation and actually any Double D babe can spot me from behind!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

fuk'n D-Bol!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> good  observation and actually any Double D babe can spot me from behind!!!!



You have a point there...
but to get spoted for 85 lbs????
maybe 285....
no, make that 85...if 285 and having those dd's above me...I have no doubt that I'd lose concentrationa dn drop the bar on me...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Trust me!  I would squat with the bar only if a double D babe was spotting!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

what if she were ugly??


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

then she'd be behind you!  So what is the answer to that???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

well..ther eIS a mirror in front of our squat rack...there is no running!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

I would love to fuk'n see some 200 lb women behind you rubbing her whopping boobs and stomach (whichever protrudes further ) rubbing up against your ass!  

PS. Trust me, I wouldn't be looking at your ass!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

fuq-fuq!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

I am fuqing lost.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

are you driving?


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Follow them Texas Buzzards.... they'll lead you straight to food!


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,
FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK...


Did I say Fuk???


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't know but if you scroll really fast, I think I saw a naked women in there!  Very clever, Dero!


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

Blip verts!!!If you look too many times,your body will implode!!!

Blip verts= little bytes and bites that your subconsient can see, butt not the naked eye!!!
Bites of advertisments loaded on those mini bytes in your puter!!!

They are very hazardous to your physical  health!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

Anybody ever seen the movie "Max Headroom"???
That's where you've heard of "Blipverts".


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

nope but you saying it is making me nervous.  So start explaining this Blipverts!


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

Rent the movie!!!!
You'll understand!!!


PS,stop worrying,it's bad for yur health!!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't like CARTOONS or Coca Cola!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 26, 2003)

fuq ... my wife dragged me to the strippers last night.  I think I'm getting dragged there again tonight ... fuq


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,FUK,
> FUK...................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> ...




I am sorry...I didn't catch that...whatch'ur piont??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> fuq ... my wife dragged me to the strippers last night.  I think I'm getting dragged there again tonight ... fuq



Oh poor you...you suck


----------



## Dero (Apr 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I am sorry...I didn't catch that...whatch'ur piont??


Just FUK!!!


----------



## david (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm fuq'n spazzing from ephedra right now!!!


----------



## mmafiter (Apr 27, 2003)

FUQ!!!!  I cannot elaborate as I'm being moderated by w8, but FUCK!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm so fuken tired I can't elaborate!!!
   @ work!


----------



## katie64 (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Blip verts!!!If you look too many times,your body will implode!!!
> 
> Blip verts= little bytes and bites that your subconsient can see, butt not the naked eye!!!
> ...


Dero.....you spelled it wrong, your suppose to write...........            * FUQ *


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Blip verts!!!If you look too many times,your body will implode!!!
> 
> Blip verts= little bytes and bites that your subconsient can see, butt not the naked eye!!!
> ...



What the FUQ? 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

Fuq'n Mon-gay Morning!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

Fuq it's monday!? fuq wait what month is it!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

AH FUQ MONDAY! i'm goin to mcdonalds then back to class


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2003)

FUCKIN HATE HAVING TO WORK!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

i hated it too get fired  works out great


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 28, 2003)

fug i gotta go to class i'm comin back to though


----------



## david (Apr 28, 2003)

I get to Fuq'mn leave now!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i hated it too get fired  works out great


News flash Crash... in the real world grown-ups have to work to pay the bills so their FUCKED UP kids can have shit!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

I fuqqin slept thru a class at keller williams this morning! I went to bed by 1 am..plenty of time..set my alram for 0750 hours to be there by 0900..and opened my fuqqin eyes at fuqqin 1 fuqqin pm!
FUK!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> News flash Crash... in the real world grown-ups have to work to pay the bills so their FUCKED UP kids can have shit!




me a fucked up kid awww your so kind   someone realized my full potential


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> News flash Crash... in the real world grown-ups have to work to pay the bills so their FUCKED UP kids can have shit!




That's one way to fuq'n put it.  In CRASH'S lingo!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_0750 hours to be there by 0900..



Speak fuqin' English damnit!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Speak fuqin' English damnit!


oh...like you don't know what that is, ya old fart! Just adapt it to your tee-times and you'll be fine!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

eh?


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 30, 2003)

Fuqqin 'A'....
I just washed and wazed my truck and it's
looking fuqqin great!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 30, 2003)

Fuq....
I have to be at work at 7:30 pm.....
I want sport the ride
and have the music bumping.
Well, at least I'll
be off this weekend
to see the fastest 2 minutes in sports

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

Fuq'n people at work!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

fuq'n wet day


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

fuq'n clowns


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

fuq'n indecisive retards!


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 30, 2003)

Sounding like a fuq'd up day D 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

naaahh just ranting!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

I am soooo fuqing glad winter is over!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Damn it!! I hate the fuqing IM data base...keeps giving an error message and when I go back...nothing I typed it there


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 30, 2003)

Oh yea...I also hate fuqing homework


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 30, 2003)

fuq i'm at school again


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm fuq'n off of work!  Yahoo!


----------



## david (Apr 30, 2003)

what's up Crash and Buff!


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Dero.....you spelled it wrong, your suppose to write...........            * FUQ *


FUQ *FUQ *


----------



## DFINEST (May 1, 2003)

I have 4 fuq'n days off,
can a brother GET SOME!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 1, 2003)

Time to go to fuq'n bed


----------



## butterfly (May 2, 2003)

Fuq it!  Everyone else has left for the day so I will to...


----------



## david (May 2, 2003)

I'm fuq'n on again at night!  But not tonight!  Have a show to go to!


----------



## DFINEST (May 3, 2003)

Fuq'n "A".....
I'm off today and
I CAN WATCH THE KENTUCKY DERBY

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I'm going to take a fuq'n nap!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

I wanna take a fuqqin nap...butt...they kinda frown on that at the workplace...


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Just close da fucken door when you go back in da closet for your nap!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

no fuqqin closet....have to stay on 'the floor' to minitor my network tools...
I do need to find a  way to rig up  ahammock in here though...


----------



## Dero (May 3, 2003)

Just above the desk???


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

a hammock!  Your silly!  What did you do last night that is causing you to be sleepy, Mr. Clen/TEST!!!?!?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

back...


Nope. where I work..I swear it looks just like the bridge of the USS Enterprise. (I tried to explain that to someone recently...it would have helped if she ever wtached the movies..)
THere is a nice metal railing..witha  pillar about 7 feet behind it..I can use for anchors...
(I have this planned out..)


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

OK, I have to go and do some fuq'n errands such as deliver aspirin and thumb tacks etc.   

Talk to you guys maybe, later on!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

Dave's Delivery  Service? New career?

Later, bro-


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

I'm back!  Cool!  I just scored some "Q"

Now I'm rockin'!  Whoooooo-hoooo!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

I'm fuqqin hungry..oh..wait...I have steak in the fridge up stairs...now to walk...all...the...way...up...there......fuq..


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

Fuq the need for food and take the "Q"!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2003)

what'sa fuqqin 'Q'?|
I had chicken breasts, w/ mixed veggies and rice...yum...steak later.


----------



## david (May 3, 2003)

secret!


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> secret!



Fuq..... Share the secret Bro'

WE won't tell anyone 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

Q= Equibolan!


----------



## DFINEST (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Q= Equibolan!



WTF is that? 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

For real... Equipoise!  

Equilbolan is Jeff Summer's is mock product of Equipoise!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

time for some fuk'n Roadhouse Grill ie. with chick friend!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

Looks like a fuq'en whooring session to me...


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I wish I could fella's but my stomach says otherwise!!!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

Oh stop your faqen whimpering Dave!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 4, 2003)

lay the smackdown, dero!

How the fuq was your ride? 
I was supposed to meet my sport bike assosiations for a quick 150 mile trip through the front range...but didn't get up in time...
oh well..


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Oh stop your faqen whimpering Dave!!!!



No tears here, dero.... it's with a female friend!


----------



## Dero (May 4, 2003)

FAWQEN AWESOME!!!!!
   
Da sun was shinning,da birds were twirping and da mudd was cold.
AND DA SNOW WAS ALL GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Yup dat sums it up!!!
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

I've got a fuq'n gross short story to tell but I think I'll open a thread on it!


----------



## david (May 4, 2003)

My fuk'n back aches and debating if I should take this stinking Xanax!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 5, 2003)

Pass it this way dave


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Hi Dave and Crash  

I passed fuqing Spanish II. I don't have to fuq with it anymore. Nothing person about Spanish...I hope I didn't offend anyone, but it has been kicking my ass for over a year...so I am fuqing happy to be done with it!!!


----------



## david (May 5, 2003)

Congratulations Buff!  Now bring your butt down to S. Florida so I can have you translate how I really feel to some of the Latino's.  As for the women Latina's, I would need you as well!  I REALLY need to tell them how I feel or how I could MAKE them feel.....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Congratulations Buff!  Now bring your butt down to S. Florida so I can have you translate how I really feel to some of the Latino's.  As for the women Latina's, I would need you as well!  I REALLY need to tell them how I feel or how I could MAKE them feel.....



LMFAO!! You don't want to do that!! I may get your ass kicked LOL I didn't do well in Spanish so I am liable to say something bad when I was trying to ask for a glass of water. LOL

Oh well, a trip to S. Florida sure would be fun.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2003)

hey buff! Congratu-fuqqin-lations!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey buff! Congratu-fuqqin-lations!



Thanx man!! I love how you kept 'fuq' in the thread....very creative


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

FUQ!!!!!!! 

DAMMIT!! 

 Vancouver is losing to Min 5 to 1 with 5 minutes left in the 2nd period. They better get their asses moving or they are going to get their asses whipped.


----------



## Fade (May 5, 2003)

fuq


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 5, 2003)

Hi Fade!  Up kinda fuqing late aren't ya? 

Nice to see you.


----------



## Fade (May 5, 2003)

This is the only time I get to be on the computer.

fuq


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

Life is Fuq'n fun!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

it's fuqqin snowing here in fuqqin May ... what the fuq!!


----------



## kidda9 (May 6, 2003)

My tooth has just snapt in half as i wos eating a nice pieace a a Steak,the f***** is rubbing against my tounge and i can't talk propally grrrrrr!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

I'm so fukin bored   I don't want to be here at work


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it's fuqqin snowing here in fuqqin May ... what the fuq!!





Snow in May is VERY ridiculous!  OMG!


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

holy fuk'n shit!  


Time 





To 





Go 



HOME SOON!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Snow in May is VERY ridiculous!  OMG!



fuqqin ridiculous!!


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2003)

Snow in May is CRAZY!!!  I can't even imagine it... especially since it's up to fukin 90 degrees F here 

I have to say that I would NOT trade places with you though.


----------



## Dero (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> it's fuqqin snowing here in fuqqin May ... what the fuq!!


Only in Canada yo fuqin say!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have to say that I would NOT trade places with you though.



fuq'in ditto!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2003)

I sold my favoritest toy this afternoon...I...
sold my fuqqin baby...my motorcycle today.
I am in mourning...

snow????Fuq dat! (look dero lingo!)
winter is over! get the clue!


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

Fuqqin back hurts!!


----------



## david (May 6, 2003)

fluq!


----------



## DFINEST (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> fluq!



That's Fuq'd Up David....

must be some serious fuqqin pain....

Hope ya feel better soon Bro'

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

Fuqing one more day of finals and I am fuqing free!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

Where the fuq is everyone??


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

fuq


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 6, 2003)

fuq...I gotta go to bed


----------



## DFINEST (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I am fuqing free!!



Oooh the thoughts that are going through
my mind right now 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

My back will be normal by tomorrow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

FUQ I need 200$ in the next week for supps i needa train for my tournament


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I fuq'n love it!


----------



## DFINEST (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> My back will be normal by tomorrow!



That's Fuq'n great Dave 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2003)

Ok, can I fuqing get my mind of sex and back to sql  

Might as well just go workout now....

Fuq it all


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

My fuq'n back is almost normal again!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

Hi Court Queen!  Nice to fuq'n meet you! 

What mountains??


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

I wish i was with court in the fuq'n mountains fuq'n!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

what did u do to your fuqqon back, dave?


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what did u do to your fuqqon back, dave?




¡Era de todos que la aspirina tonta yo tomaba y materia! ¡??se es por qué! ¡Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

you slipped on a bar of fuqqin soap, and besides hurting your back you are now only speaking Spanish?
what and amazing thing that is....


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

that's not what I said and yes, this is Spanish!


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2003)

had to fuqqin improvise...I'm monolinguistic...


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

I have to fuq'n wake up soon!


----------



## DFINEST (May 8, 2003)

I have to go to fuq'n work L8ter

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

Time to fuk'n wake up soon!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

you...fuqqni typed that when u were sleeping??
Dave! dude! wake up! you are even now dreaming of post whorring!


----------



## david (May 9, 2003)

hardee har har!


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

I'm fuq'n gonna have a blast tonight, I hope!


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

Have a great fuq'n time dude!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

I had to make several of errands and I ended up doing nothing last night!  I'll make up for this on the weekend though.


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

I've done some light cardio last night....

cleaning out the basement...

I'm gonna have a fuq'n blast tonight though!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 16, 2003)

I have more errands to run and the gym as well!


----------



## DFINEST (May 16, 2003)

That's fuq'd up D...

You will survive

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

I fuk'n finished my crap at 1:00 am and truley ticked bc/ I had no time to play due to the fact I have to be up in 4.5 hours to workout.  This outta be great!  

Have a 1/2 decent story to tell in my bar thread though!


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

Oh boy, can't wait to hear this one

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

Soon it will be posted over there!


----------



## Dero (May 17, 2003)

Fuq,fuq,fuq...
This is the FUQ Thread????


----------



## sawheet (May 17, 2003)

FUQ the DEVILS!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 17, 2003)

Hi sawheet and DFINEST  Where the fuq is everyone else??

How the fuq are ya??


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

Fuq....
Apocolypse Now is on and I have to get ready for work

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Hi sawheet and DFINEST  Where the fuq is everyone else??
> 
> How the fuq are ya??



You're guess is as good as mine.....

How the fuq are you, still kicking a$$
as you achieve and succeed

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2003)

Fuq what a hot day


----------



## Dero (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> FUQ the DEVILS!


Dat's what I keep on saying...
FUQ EM!!! 
GO fuqen GO SENS!!!


----------



## Dero (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Fuq what a hot day


FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

Thre isn't enough fuqqin hours in a day...
or is it I have to spend too many fiqqin hours here at this fuqed up fuqqin job???


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

I fuq'n just got a 20" monitor for free!


----------



## david (May 17, 2003)

I fuq'n behaved tonight, too!  Alot of running around though!


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

..but the night is still fuqqin young, dave..and the bars in Miami..run all night long, eh?


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

Thurs- (2:30 pm)  Be up for 7 am for work---->  MADE IT!!  How, I do NOT know!


Fri., (3 am), had to be up at 8:30 am ---> Did I make it?  Yep!  How?  I don't know...

Sat. (2:30 ish)  same thing!----> didn't make it!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

I had....a GREAT FUQQIN workout today!
huyah!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

I fuq'n accomplish something huge tonight!  Won't tell till' tomorrow though!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

ya big fuqqin tease!


----------



## david (May 18, 2003)

I think I found a female R&B singer that my friend I are going to develop!!!!!

She's a hottie, Burner!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2003)

out fuqqin standing!


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

In time after a few studio sessions, I will have some pics of this 19 year old hottie!


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

whoops!  and aw fuq'n rats, I have to be in a studio with her all night long.  I wonder what she like to do for relaxation???


----------



## DFINEST (May 19, 2003)

I fuq'n envy Dave's dilemma

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

I hope it really fuq'n works out bc/ she has a lot of energy and enthusiasm!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> In time after a few studio sessions, I will have some pics of this 19 year old hottie!




DAVE!!!??? wanna introduce me to her


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

ummmnnn... nope!  She is ALL business!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

i'll give her some service


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

what could you offer her??


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

2 mins of good loving


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

sad


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

does 2 hours sound better? hey you ever see van wilder?


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

no


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

Go see it it's a funny assed move  especially when the frat guys havin sex


----------



## david (May 19, 2003)

nah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 19, 2003)

fine


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 19, 2003)

Fuq! I haven't been in here in a LONG time!


----------



## firestorm (May 20, 2003)

I fuqen' hate ignorant dickheads.


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

and who is ignorant??


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

I'm fuq'n tired of........................... nothing!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

fuq'n time for the supplement store!!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

fluq fluq fluq!


----------



## DFINEST (May 20, 2003)

I'm fuq'n ready to sleep after having just 4 hrs

of sleep in the last 48 hrs

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

Fuq'n hospitals!


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2003)

I've got nonthing to fuqqin complain about ... fuq!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

I'm gonna turn into a fuq'n bitch late tonight!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm gonna turn into a fuq'n bitch late tonight!!



You're having a fuqing sex change?!?!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

Fuq 1 more final and i'mn done with school!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Fuq 1 more final and i'mn done with school!!!!



So then you can start getting an education.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

not highschool boner. i'm in college


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2003)

Doesn't change a thing.........................boner.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

Ya either way i got all summer to go party in the virgin islands


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2003)

I think the "So then you can start getting an education. " remark overflew his noggin, AlBob.


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I think the "So then you can start getting an education. " remark overflew his noggin, AlBob.



Because he's spent all his time in school and didn't bother to get an education.


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> You're having a fuqing sex change?!?!?




har har!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

Albob--- the comedian!


----------



## ALBOB (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Albob--- the comedian!



If you'll note the title of this thread you'll realize that's ALBOB the fuqin' comedian.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Because he's spent all his time in school and didn't bother to get an education.




Mark twain had a quote something like that "too bad school interfears with our education"


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

fack!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 21, 2003)

FUQ!!! i'm finally done!!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

I'm 3 hours fuq'n away from thy hospital!


----------



## david (May 21, 2003)

1/2 hour fuq'n away from the hospital!  Waste of time, I think!  (that is if they don't find anything!)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

I don't really have any fuqing thing to say.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I don't really have any fuqing thing to say.


Oh, w8...yes I do. I am fuqing tired.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

how fuqqing tired are you?


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

I'm fuq'n back and I know for the next few days I'm going to be fuq'n pissed!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> how fuqqing tired are you?



Zzzzzz.....I was really fuqing tired. I went to bed...now I am just a little fuqing tired


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

Fuq!
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Now, I'm going to fuq'n tear it up in the gym... thanks to the clearance of the doctor!


----------



## DFINEST (May 22, 2003)

YEAH...

That's the fuq'n spirit! 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Calf still fucking sucks so I will go see a sports doctor and/or specialist!  I'm not ready to lay down yet!!!


----------



## Dero (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I'm fuq'n back and I know for the next few days I'm going to be fuq'n pissed!!!


OK,why you FUQ'EN pissed???


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Because of my aggravated right calf area and the fuq'n numbness.  Also, for the doctor to make a wrong assessment!  Time to see the specialist!


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Fuking rain


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2003)

fuqqin tough guy wannebes ...

some idiot jumped out of his car with his friend Saturday and tried to start something with me and Trisha while we were in a cab at a stop light.  In this day and age, I wasn't sure exactly what to do.  Get out and lay a licking on the guy threatening us and not knowing what the other might do to Trisha.  I just told him to get back in his car and stop being a hero.  As the light was turning green, he tried to spit at us then he and his friend jumped in his car.  GGRRRRRR   

I really wanted to say to him, 'buddy, I'll meet you at the club where I will find someone to watch your friend, then you can try that stunt again'    What a good person I am for not kicking his ass.


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

I would've went medieval on his ass... finding out where those clowns live and take them out one by one!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

i would tell the cabby to drive away if they got near the car with my girl in it then hop out and ninja kick the bastard


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> fuqqin tough guy wannebes ...
> 
> some idiot jumped out of his car with his friend Saturday and tried to start something with me and Trisha while we were in a cab at a stop light.  In this day and age, I wasn't sure exactly what to do.  Get out and lay a licking on the guy threatening us and not knowing what the other might do to Trisha.  I just told him to get back in his car and stop being a hero.  As the light was turning green, he tried to spit at us then he and his friend jumped in his car.  GGRRRRRR
> ...


they were probably just jealous that you were with such a hot woman...and they were going to be going home with their dicks in their hands!

You probably did the right thing, bud...just had that 'what if' session you play back in your mind afterwards...


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

Nothin worse than that fuckin "what if" session you always have after...


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2003)

Yeah I know..but in this case...there is the 100% gurantee they are both aroud to have that fuqqin what if session!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i would tell the cabby to drive away if they got near the car with my girl in it then hop out and ninja kick the bastard




Ninja kick?  Please describe this Crash?  Your talking to one of the Masters of kicking.... so I would love to know what a Ninja kick is!


----------



## Rissole (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Yeah I know..but in this case...there is the 100% gurantee they are both aroud to have that fuqqin what if session!


 bring it on!!


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

I would've brought it but then I probably would've lost to two henchmen-cronnies!


----------



## naturaltan (May 28, 2003)

you guys are fuqq'n right.  I only held back because my sweetie was in the cab ... had it been just me, there would have been some ass being kicked!  

Now, had I had a Burner, Crash, David, or Ris in the front seat with us, I'm not even sure the fuqq'n tgw's would have made the brave move they did.  

I hope they said the fuq'n prayers that night because the next time I'll have a Burner, Crash, Ris or David with us ...


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

Speaking of fuq... those tow Jabroni's in the gym I raged about... I spoke with my friend and he stands 6'6, 320 lbs... solid muscle!

It's fuq'n on Baby!!!


----------



## DFINEST (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Speaking of fuq... those tow Jabroni's in the gym I raged about... I spoke with my friend and he stands 6'6, 320 lbs... solid muscle!
> 
> It's fuq'n on Baby!!!



Fuq'n "A" 

seems like this thread is turning into a "rage" thread

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

Nope! Never no fuq'n way!

Always going to be the FUQ thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Ninja kick?  Please describe this Crash?  Your talking to one of the Masters of kicking.... so I would love to know what a Ninja kick is!




i dunno   or one of those cool backflip kicks


----------



## Dero (May 29, 2003)

Fuq!!!Do I have to go to work today????


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i dunno   or one of those cool backflip kicks




I wish I could do a fuq'n back flip!  Shit, I got to try first!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

just get a trampoling i can do a double backflip  but had many failed attemps


----------



## naturaltan (May 30, 2003)

fuqqin too funny crash ... I've been there, done that.  I wasn't ended up in the springs while a doulbe backflip attempt.  fuq' hurt!


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> just get a trampoling i can do a double backflip  but had many failed attemps




Only Crash!!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 30, 2003)

I am 

*TOTALLY FUCKING BORED!!!! *

Don't get me wrong now, I have plenty to do, I just can't get in gear to do it


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I am
> 
> *TOTALLY FUCKING BORED!!!! *
> ...




psst.... get some clenbuterx!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

8:30 pm and time to go back to the fuking gym!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Fuking rain


I fuqen' second that!  I'm so damn sick of this freeken rain I want to kill the rain God.  The 1st Indian I see doing a Rain Dance is getting a serious ass whoopen'.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

was'sup, fellas! How the fuq are ya?
Just got to work...missed my fuqqin workout, due to having to do errands....
FUQ!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Oh and FUQ errands too and little league which AGAIN dominated my day and again tomorrow.  I won't see the gym tomorrow either.  I wanna FUQEN' kill somebody I'm soo damn frustrated with all the responsabilities.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

Yeah, but...I bet it was great watching your kids do great in their games, though, eh bud?


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

That is besides the point burner hahahaha.   Honestly,, I get depressed prior to the game(S) but after I'm on the field I'm all psyced up!  I do enjoy coaching them and watching them play but that is only a little aspect of my life.  My time is just soo damn used up all week I don't have time to do things I'd like to get done.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

yeah..I was just rtying to do that look for the silver lining in everything, bit..did it work?


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Yes it did. Your outlook is actually the Best way to look at things.  At least I have a family that I love and loves me back.  I wouldn't trade my life for anything.  I just need to better time manage I suppose.


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

OK, MUST go to the gym real FUK'N soon!  I'm procrastinating!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

I'm here for ya, big guy!
Yeah...a family...thinking I' like to have one of those thigs some fuqqin day....


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

How old are you Bman?    and David HELL yeaa get your ass off to the gym PLEASE.  Your lifting for me tonight my friend.  I could only wish I were going so please gooo  at least for me.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

in actual years or in dog years?
32...years...young!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

I have 9 years on you.  I'm 41 in August.  ugg


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

you're almost elligible for social security...


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Not quite but hoping SS is still around when I'm elligible.  I hear its almost all gone.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Not quite but hoping SS is still around when I'm elligible.  I hear its almost all gone.


I fuqquen hear ya!!!
And before you say anything I'm only 2 years older then you Fire!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

D,, you look great for your age my man. No jokes coming from me brother. hahahaha  I'm glad to see your soo active.  Many of the peeps I know personnally over 40 don't do shit.  We are the minority bro.


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

I fuqquen hear you...That's why I started riding 6 years ago,I was seing 40 coming,more like racing towards me...
When I'm on the bike I feel like 24!!!
after the ride is a different storie sometimes...


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

dang...sounds like dero is more active...than me...


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

No,no,no!!!!
FUQ not DANG!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

fuq!
FUQ!
I am Fuqqin stuffed! (went to boston market)
1/2 chicken....yummm


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

Which fuqquen half????
Da front or da rear half???
    
Ok,


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

the left fuqqin half!


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> the left fuqqin half!


OH... the left,I agree fuquen yummmm!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

..and three sides....steamed veggies....creamed spinnach (favorite) and sweet potato soufflet....
(needed something sweet for desert....
very much stuffed...


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2003)

He,he...so which are you now?
The Goodyear BLIMP or the Fuqquen pillsbury doughboy??? 




Ok,I'm off to bed,gotta be at work for 9:30 AM  
Time for da beauty sleep...
Where are my cucumber slices?????
Later Mike!!!!
Take care Bro!!!



FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ,FUQ...


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

later, dero!
have a good fuqqin sleep!
(Ha! I will be SLEEPING when you have to go to work!
(wait...I still have to be awake all night...fuq...)
later!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

fuk'n back from a kick ass chest wo


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Awesome David. Thanks bro. I appreciated hearing that.  Makes me feel better that at least one of us got to workout tonight.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

y aren't you atleast doing PUSHUPS??????
sheesh!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

I am SO fucked up right now!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

was somebody fuqqin drinking??
HIYA BF!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

Hell yeah!  Just got back from a party... just waiting for fade to tuck the little one in and then we can ... uhm go to sleep!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

hahahahaha   BF.  If your both that F/U,, you probably will end up sleeping!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

Burner I have the funniest fuqing story about excercising here at work but too long a story for here.


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahahaha   BF.  If your both that F/U,, you probably will end up sleeping!!!


We are NEVER too fucked up to fuck!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hell yeah!  Just got back from a party... just waiting for fade to tuck the little one in and then we can ... uhm go to sleep!


sounds like y'all had a ball....
ahhh...the ol' horizontal mambo...I like that dance.....anyone can lead!


BF! For a drunk woman...you type pretty fuqqin good!


----------



## butterfly (May 31, 2003)

I'm too anal to let a typo in


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm too anal to let a typo in


              /\
               |
               |
               |
um...you sure you wanna use this word in the 'fuq' thread, BF????


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

BF  I see your still online,, you better go get that fella of yours!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We are NEVER too fucked up to fuck!!!



I missed something here tonight!     Awesome!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

where was i?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> where was i?



out drinking like me and like B'fly and Fade.  However, something tells me the had a better time, 1,000 times over!


----------



## Dero (Jun 1, 2003)

Fuq!!!
I missed out on some posting after I cashed it in... 


BUTTerfly fuqued!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Time to go to the fuq'n beach.  But I think I'm going to swap shop to see what GARBAGE people are attempting to sell!

Sun, food, garbage, cheap porn movies! (  ), walking (exercise), hot women, sex!    Never!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> out drinking like me and like B'fly and Fade.  However, something tells me the had a better time, 1,000 times over!


Somehow I think we had a better fucking time, too


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

Great, last night I get a gay guy checking my package out and a then, I get a 50 year old lady wanting to grab my package all the while B'fly and fade are fuking and having a great ol' time..................with that in mind.

Bars sometimes fuking suck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> out drinking like me and like B'fly and Fade.  However, something tells me the had a better time, 1,000 times over!



No i went to bible study then tought a class on abstinance


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> No i went to bible study then tought a class on abstinance




Yes, I knew that's what you were doing.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

of course


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 2, 2003)

Fuq'n "A".....

I'm off and IT IS NOT RAINING 

Can you say wax on, wax off

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

then it'll rain tomorrow if you do


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

is it fuk'n raining MEN, crash?  Hallejuiah!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

FUQ!!!!  I've been fuqing sitting for soo damn fuqing long that my fuqing ass is fuqing hurting like a sob.  I'm also very fuqing tired and really fuqing bored.  All I can say is FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

me and dave sat for like 12 hours one night whoring


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> then it'll rain tomorrow if you do



Fuq....you forecast that one to a tee bro'....

Yesterday I waxed on, waxed off and
today THUNDERSTORMS are on par for 
mid afternoon throughout the night.

I dare not curse the rain, this time last year
we had drought conditions;
Rain = liquid sunshine...
At least I get to watch the water bead-up on the ride

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

thats the way the universe works thats why i haven't washed my truck since christmas


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

The rain washes it for you huh dude 
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

Dam right it does. i like to keep her skin nice so she gets alota mudd baths too


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

The mud protects her from
grime that can mess up her "complexion"  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> me and dave sat for like 12 hours one night whoring




I think it was for like 8 hours


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> The mud protects her from
> grime that can mess up her "complexion"



i kinda what color my truck is i can't remeber


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I think it was for like 8 hours



Same difference


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i kinda what color my truck is i can't remeber



the color is "mud" isn't it 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

The color mudd


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

so what cha drivin??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

fuq I want more coffee


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Same difference




well, try driving for 12 hours and see if it's like 8 hours...


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> fuq I want more coffee




What kind of fuq'n coffee you drinkin'?  Starbucks??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

Hell no - I make my own lattes (yes, I'm a coffee-snob aka coffee-whore)


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

oh cool!!!

Are you into flavors?


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> Are you into flavors?



Hum, I'm not sure how to take that coming from you....  

If we are talking about the kind that goes into the coffee then I'm currently stuck on Hazelnut, used to be Mint for a long time....

You know what they say about mint??


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hum, I'm not sure how to take that coming from you....
> 
> If we are talking about the kind that goes into the coffee then I'm currently stuck on Hazelnut, used to be Mint for a long time....
> ...




  Hazelnut and French Vanilla is what I was referring to.. Coming from me?????  what is the rumour going around about me??


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

ooohh.. what do they say about mint??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm not telling ...............


----------



## Dero (Jun 3, 2003)

Fuq!!!Dave this lady has you clocked!!!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

It's a possiblity.  I only laid out my personality all over the board for every one to see!  

I like the subname though.  Coffee Wench.  I like Green Mountain coffee.  Vermont's Green Mountain that is!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I only laid out my personality all over the board for every one to see!



That is true - rage and all     It is cute though david.


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I'm not telling ...............



Oh come on.....Pwease

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> so what cha drivin??



Ford Explorer

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> That is true - rage and all     It is cute though david.




OMG!   I'm not that bad, am I?  I only get mad at disrespectful people who belittle others or take advantage of others who use their  power against someone whose not as powerful!  In other words, I dislike bullies!

I'm really a sweet person and very outgoing!  BTW, what mountains are you from??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

No D - You aren't that bad.  I found your whole scenario with the bench and those 2 guys rather humorous actually... and then the throwing around weight and stuff, geesh.  Remind me not to be in the room when you workout.  j/k

The best mountains in the country.....just ask sawheet 

 and a male that doesn't know about the mint thing....when is the last time you had a girlfriend D?


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> No D - You aren't that bad.  I found your whole scenario with the bench and those 2 guys rather humorous actually... and then the throwing around weight and stuff, geesh.  Remind me not to be in the room when you workout.  j/k
> *Well, they shouldn't have laughed at the gym employee when he was working treating him like a slave..... No, I'm not that bad and the mojority of the people I know that go to my gym so it's the newbies that make me go crazy!*
> 
> ...


*You mean when is the last time I had a lover?  Well, no, I still don't know the mint thing so I guess I lose in this situation?? *

Anyhow, if your reading this, the picture of that machine is going up in the Pilates or Yoga thread!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2003)

you don't know, dave??

heh heh....


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

nope... maybe if someone describes this in detail, I might know.  That's like me telling you "chuckleheads" that I ate a grinder and you all wouldn't know what I was talking about for the exception of Jodi, Lean'n, TP, gopro, julie and anyone else that lives in the Northeast area!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

OK, getting back to fuq'ing!

I feel fuq'n high today!

whoo hooo!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2003)

Good - then you don't get my fuq'ing hazelnut latte


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

Depends on which mtn it comes from!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2003)

Why the fuq does the chocolate craving hit right after my meal 3?? Why?? Why?? Why??


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

Need some flax in that meal baby


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2003)

But But But - I had salmon and I take CLA in the morning and flax in both my meal 2 & 4.......UGH
But I feel like I'm going to puke after that ab workout,......UGH

FUQ


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

FUQ QIN no fair!!!!     go drink water or something!!   or go drink COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!! like I am doing now!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

Do you two have a coffee obsession or something??

Was that you Sawheet sitting out on Ocean drive at 7 am sipping coffee at News Cafe??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey, and what is wrong with my coffee obsession?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

Fuckin headache is back


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Hey, and what is wrong with my coffee obsession?




Nothing but I'm still waiting for you to tell me where you are from and then I'll figure out what mountains!!  Notice I didn't switch that because the Rocky's and the Appalachin practically covered the whole east and west coast!


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fuckin headache is back


Tell IT to FUQ OFF!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2003)

It is one of Sawheet's favorite places and he is stopping by in August!!! ........
Geography 101 - come on David..... and the answer is??


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fuckin headache is back



How come??


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> It is one of Sawheet's favorite places and he is stopping by in August!!! ........
> Geography 101 - come on David..... and the answer is??


Sierra Nevadas???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> How come??


How should I fuqin know


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

BTW BUTTerfly,how the FUQ is your neck when you get these FUQ'EN headachs...
Does it hurt?Is it tense?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> BTW BUTTerfly,how the FUQ is your neck when you get these FUQ'EN headachs...
> Does it hurt?Is it tense?


Fuq yes... I can't tell if it's from tension from sitting in front of a computer all day or sinus b/c my ear has been hurting.


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

Is it always like that???
When you get these headachs your neck is tense???
Get your neck check out...
Could be sumthing wrong in your FUQ'EN neck that causes it!!!

I'm not a doc butt...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm so sick of going to fuckin doctors!!!

I'll just deal with it like usual


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

Love fuqqin coffee, no not me at news cafe, but that would of been fuqqin cool!   CORT is in BOULDER  the best FUQQIN town west of my fuqqin ass!!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> Love fuqqin coffee, no not me at news cafe, but that would of been fuqqin cool!   CORT is in BOULDER  the best FUQQIN town west of my fuqqin ass!!!


Depending where yor fuqin ass in ...of course!!!


----------



## sawheet (Jun 4, 2003)

Fuqqin ass in florida about as south and east as you can get!  I love it here but love the fuqqin mountains more, need two houses one here and one in fuqqin Colorado!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> It is one of Sawheet's favorite places and he is stopping by in August!!! ........
> Geography 101 - come on David..... and the answer is??




I think I cheated and saw Dero say the Sierra Mountains...


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I fuq'n saw something that nobody will believe!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

Does anyone know their fuq'n geography.....


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

If it's the Sierra's,isn't that up in the Sacramento area??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

Did you  what sawheet wrote up there?????

David, do I need to make you a fuq'n latte??  And what is this about not believeing something?  Do tell!!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Did you  what sawheet wrote up there?????
> 
> David, do I need to make you a fuq'n latte??  And what is this about not believeing something?  Do tell!!!!




Sacramento, Colorado... Sierra.. the Rockies... isn't it all the same thing??


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Did you  what sawheet wrote up there?????
> 
> David, do I need to make you a fuq'n latte??  And what is this about not believeing something?  Do tell!!!!




One of the most fuk'n beautiful women walked in with a broken  phone today.  I think I broke my heart!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fuckin headache is back


Fuckin headache is better today... now I'm just so Fuckin bored!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

Her broken phone broke your heart??? pathetic..

Butterfly - glad your headache is better.  Hate those things.

And I'm obviously fuq'n bored too...


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Fuqu'en EH!!!!
Sorry about misleading you Dave,I was thinking TOO FAR WEST,
and yes there is a major FUQUEN diff between da Rockies and da Sierras.DA FUQUEN COLOR!!!!! 
He,he!!!!
B,glad to hear da headaches are gone!!! 

CQ,ya think he will understand???


Sawheet,I need da mountains also!!!
Ontario is kinda flat for MTB!!!


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Her broken phone broke your heart??? pathetic..



It was an expression........


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

Fuq'n time standing still!


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Fuqen Tic.


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Fuqen tac.


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

fuq'n candy??


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

No Dave... It took two posts to say tic tac,time is standing still!!!

Fuq


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

you mean tick-tock?


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

'xcuse my french FUQ!!!
Yes,in french we say tic tac...








Sheesh,gotta remember think in english


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

I did not know that!


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

There ya go!!!
Learn sum every fuqen day!!! 
How are things at your end Dave???


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> There ya go!!!
> Learn sum every fuqen day!!!
> How are things at your end Dave???




All was going good until I saw "Chicken-head" in the gym, today!

I'm gonna break his fuq'n face!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

The rage Dave, all that fuq'n rage


----------



## Dero (Jun 5, 2003)

Just have to chanel da rage!!!
 FUQ<FUQ<FUQ 



He,he...


----------



## david (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> The rage Dave, all that fuq'n rage



Maybe too much Coffee!  

Well, Chicken-head better stop acting like tough shit in the gym or I'm gonna make his silly tan turn bright red when I smack him around the gym!

Rules he needs to follow and everything will become peachy-cool!

1) SMARTEST RULE to follow! He better leave my g-friend's  ALONE and leave his one liners at home or on the beach.
2) He better Bathe.
3) He better comb his hair!
4) He better stay out of my way,  Real GOOD RULE.. A simple RULE
5) He better squat at least parallel and not just 2 to 3 inches!!
6) He better close his mouth!
7) He better train on days or on an hour I'm not there!
8) He better leave his 2 gallon water jug at home and stop pretending to be huge!!!
9) He better NEVER interrupt me when I'm talking to friend's GAL or guys and ask dumb questions ever again!   It's not important what I can bench... what should be important to him is how good are his reflexes when I throw something at him or hit him!!!
10) HE JUST BETTER NEVER EVER SAY anything about my workouts or I will hit him 5 times before he even blinks once!!  

Damn... this is so good I'm gonna repost this in the rage thread!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 6, 2003)

How is the rage today Dave?

And FUQ, it is FRIDAY!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok people, I'm fuckin bored AGAIN!!!

Someone post something funny!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 6, 2003)

ME FUQQING TOO


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

3 sexy ladies in the fuq thread at once???  Wow!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 6, 2003)

One more and you can practice for Vegas D...


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

Hmmmnnn...... now what does that mean???


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 6, 2003)

Hopefully, it means you can 
hear "YES" in surround sound  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

Ha Ha!  that's wishful thinking!  The only thing I could get any of these girls to say "yes" in harmonic tone is by me saying... "who wants to go to bed with Vin Diesel tonight?"


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 6, 2003)

it's gonna be funny the day we realize the guy david keeps fussing about is actually a member at this board fully aware of his posts.

I'd hate to be that guy


----------



## Dero (Jun 6, 2003)

Fuq!!!
It must be 8PM on friday...
My Norton just went off,like clockwork...


----------



## david (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> it's gonna be funny the day we realize the guy david keeps fussing about is actually a member at this board fully aware of his posts.
> 
> I'd hate to be that guy




  I don't get what your f'n talking about?  You mean my rage?  Nope, not anyone here!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

Fuq....
Another weekend off and guess what....

It's Raining again...
more liquid sunshine

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

fuq'n at work now and it's cloudy!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 7, 2003)

Fuq...

Funny Cide didn't win the Triple Crown

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## sawheet (Jun 7, 2003)

fuqin yes I won 50 bucks off that horse loosing


----------



## david (Jun 7, 2003)

horse loosing?  Were you in Davie at the hick-rodeo??


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

I am so so so so so so FUQ'n PISSED RIGHT NOW!

I just lost 4 hours worth of code work.  FUQ IT ALL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

..and I think it is bad when I fuqin lose a paragraph of finely spun bull stuff....

Sorry to hear that CQ...


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

huh??  Fuk';n huh??


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

I hate it when I sit too long in one position and my butt falls asleep... fuk!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

You and firestorm should relate!!!! 

Fuq-n back to my cube


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

my butt's been trained for sitting for long fuqqin periods of time.
not a goodthing..hope I don't get callouses..


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> I am so so so so so so FUQ'n PISSED RIGHT NOW!
> 
> I just lost 4 hours worth of code work.  FUQ IT ALL!!!


OUCH!!!  I feel for you honey!!!


----------



## david (Jun 9, 2003)

Uh-oh.... FS is gonna fuk'n start lovin' this butt thing again!!!


----------



## forciano (Jun 9, 2003)

the last thread i responded to reminded me, that i havent had a fukin girlfriend in 1 year


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> You and firestorm should relate!!!!
> 
> Fuq-n back to my cube




Poor kid,, I feel you Court.  umm I mean:  I feel FOR you Court. hehehe


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

HEY !!!  DO I SEE PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT ONE OF MY FAVORITE SUBJECTS?????   BUTTS????  YEAAAY


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Speaking of asses have I told you guys lately that my ass............................................  hahahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Let me ASS you guys sumpen:  If a bird in the hand is worth 2 in the "bush"  then is 2 birds in 2 hands worth 4 IN THE ASS???????


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

See what you started BF???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

HEY SPEAKING OF ASSES THIS JUST CAME TO MIND: 
Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her BUTT. 
It is so big. *scoff* She looks like, 
one of those rap guys' girlfriends. 
But, y'know, who understands those rap guys? *scoff* 
They only talk to her, because, 
she looks like a total prostitute, 'kay? 
I mean, her butt, is just so big. *scoff* 
I can't believe it's just so round, it's like, 
out there, I mean - gross. Look! 
She's just so ... black!

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
I like big butts and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waste
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, wanna pull up tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed
Deep in the jeans she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh baby, I wanna get wit'cha 
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that butt you got makes 
Ooh, Rump-o'-smooth-skin
You say you wanna get in my Benz?
Well, use me, use me 
'Cause you ain't that average groupy
I've seen them dancin' 
The hell with romancin'
She's wet, wet, 
Got it goin' like a turbo 'Vette
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' flat butts are the thing
Take the average black man and ask him that
She gotta pack much back
So, fellas! (Yeah!) Fellas! (Yeah!)
Has your girlfriend got the butt? (Hell yeah!)
Tell 'em to shake it! (Shake it!) Shake it! (Shake it!)
Shake that healthy butt!
Baby got back!

(LA face with Oakland booty)
Baby got back!

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
I like 'em round, and big
And when I'm throwin' a gig
I just can't help myself, I'm actin' like an animal
Now here's my scandal
I wanna get you home
And ugh, double-up, ugh, ugh
I ain't talkin' bout Playboy
'Cause silicone parts are made for toys
I want 'em real thick and juicy
So find that juicy double
Mix-a-Lot's in trouble
Beggin' for a piece of that bubble
So I'm lookin' at rock videos
Watchin' these bimbos walkin' like hoes
You can have them bimbos
I'll keep my women like Flo Jo
A word to the thick soul sistas, I wanna get with ya
I won't cuss or hit ya
But I gotta be straight when I say I wanna *fuck*
Til the break of dawn
Baby got it goin' on
A lot of simps won't like this song
'Cause them punks like to hit it and quit it
And I'd rather stay and play
'Cause I'm long, and I'm strong
And I'm down to get the friction on
So, ladies! {Yeah!} Ladies! {Yeah}
If you wanna role in my Mercedes {Yeah!}
Then turn around! Stick it out!
Even white boys got to shout
Baby got back!

Baby got back!
Yeah, baby ... when it comes to females, Cosmo ain't got nothin' 
to do with my selection. 36-24-36? Ha ha, only if she's 5'3".

[Sir Mix-a-Lot]
So your girlfriend rolls a Honda, playin' workout tapes by Fonda
But Fonda ain't got a motor in the back of her Honda
My anaconda don't want none 
Unless you've got buns, hon
You can do side bends or sit-ups, 
But please don't lose that butt
Some brothers wanna play that "hard" role 
And tell you that the butt ain't go
So they toss it and leave it
And I pull up quick to retrieve it
So Cosmo says you're fat
Well I ain't down with that!
'Cause your waste is small and your curves are kickin'
And I'm thinkin' bout stickin'
To the beanpole dames in the magazines:
You ain't it, Miss Thing!
Give me a sista, I can't resist her
Red beans and rice didn't miss her
Some knucklehead tried to dis
'Cause his girls are on my list
He had game but he chose to hit 'em
And I pull up quick to get wit 'em
So ladies, if the butt is round,
And you want a triple X throw down,
Dial 1-900-MIXALOT
And kick them nasty thoughts
Baby got back!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah .....
What HE fuq'n said  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey FS...
BORED last night??


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

What did those post have to do with fuk?  I think FS has a new obssession!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

what's a fuqqin absession?


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what's a fuqqin absession?



oops fuq'n oops!  :llol:


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

A fuq'n absession when you're
gettin' some 
isn't it

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

no that is a fuq'n assession....


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

My bad

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

hiya CQ How the fuq are ya today?
been outside yet? very much nice...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

just fuq'n groovy ty

you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

fuqqin TIRED!
I just snuck outside to my car and took a quick 'ranger nap'..
man, it was HOT in my car!
I've still got 5 1/2 fuqqin hours left..


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Fuq'n getting a headache - I see a post, I don't see a post, I see a post, I don't see a post.........


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

well..peek-a-fuqqun-boo!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Fuq'n soap opera


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

whut fuqqin soap opera? What am I 'missing?"


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Nothin' but don't you just fuq'n hate 'em???  I'm seeing how many single quotes I can possibly use too.....
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

a lot of fuq' n post here today!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

yes, yes I fuqqin do!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

I do pretty fuqqin well to stay out of them...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, I hope you'll stay out of my fuq'n single quotes........


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

what single fuqqin quotes? A thread?


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Nothin' but don't you just fuq'n hate 'em???  I'm seeing how many single quotes I can possibly use too.....
> ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''



See all those single quotes " ' "


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

I hate fukin idiots!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 10, 2003)

me too! especially when they are behind the fuqqin wheel of a car!

(did something happen, B?)


----------



## david (Jun 10, 2003)

gotta go back to the fuq'n gym to train the client!  :sleepy:


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 11, 2003)

fuq'n hate work


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

Is it fuq'en 10 PM yet???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Fukin headache is back 

Need sleep!


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

take two fuq'en pills and come and see me...  




Docdero.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Couldn't I just go home and take a nap???

oh yeah, fuk


----------



## Dero (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok,that was da last free consultation I ever give... 
Otay,back to work now
FUQ!!!  
Another 4 hrs to go...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Poor poor Dero... we're all about to leave work and he's still stuck, oh fuk!

later


----------



## david (Jun 11, 2003)

I'm fuq'n delaying my workout until 8 pm!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 12, 2003)

Fuq i got less than a 2 weeks before i'm gone~


----------



## david (Jun 12, 2003)

where?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 13, 2003)

goin tothe virgin islands remeber


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

I remember you "talking" about it...... when are you going to iimplement???


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 13, 2003)

FUQ!!! I TORE this board up last night!!! I left half legible sentences all over the place....you guys should telling to fuqing go to bed when I get like that!!! OMG!! 

What a good night lmfao!!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

HOW were you?? Naughty or naughtier??


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

I will be closing down fuq'n soon and inventing new life!!!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

fuq'n awesome!!


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

fuq'n lucky


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

fuq'n secret


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 13, 2003)

fuqin' baffled?


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

keep fuq'n guessin'


----------



## david (Jun 13, 2003)

fuq'n new level!!!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 14, 2003)

fuq'n "A"

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

hoo-fuqqin-yah!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

fuq'in 168 pages!!!  What a fuqing long ass thread full of fuqing nutt'in


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

I saw your nuttin....and now am thinking of having some fuqqin nutter butters..and a lass of milk...
DAMN!, er fuq!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I saw your nuttin....and now am thinking of having some fuqqin nutter butters..and a lass of milk...
> DAMN!, er fuq!



NO!!! DON'T DO IT MAN!!! You will fuq'in be pissed at yourself!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

I didn't fuqqin do it...
just want to fuqqin do it....

(badly)


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

whew! good


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 14, 2003)

...I had something...else....
  
wasn't my fault!
someone had some bad stuff inhere tempting me..and my sweet tooth got the btter of me.....


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 14, 2003)

shame!! shame!!


**whispers - wudya have??**


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

And Burner, you want Clenbuterx.... for what?  To fight off the fats your eating???  

Think about it.......


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 14, 2003)

Fuq....

Burner I know just where you're
coming from...

A friend visited me today and had a Family Sized bag
strawberry twizzlers; I haven't had those in ages
and I just could not resist.....

Them FUQQER'S where damn good

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

More nasty crappy sugar... you guys... sugar sucks!!


----------



## david (Jun 14, 2003)

and yes.... sucks rhymes with fuq and it's close enough.  Enough also ryhmes with drunk!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh Damn, you all have been fuqen' talking your asses off in here since last week!!  I fuq'en missed a hell of a lot!!  Well I'm FUQEN BACK so let the pidgeons loose!!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

You fuqer'  log on at home during the week!  There are more hours in the a day than just 8!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

come for a visit dave and you will see why I'm never on at home.  2 days in my house and you will be begging to get back to Fla.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Hire a nanny rich dude!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Nobody does what I do better then me so Negative there David.  Ya want it done right do it yourself is my motto.


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

What's to be done??  I'm still in the dark and pmor is not standing next to me either!!!  Check your own closet!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

BTW, pmor is going to show up at your door on Halloween and he's going to pull a Michael Myers on you!!!!

Boo!  Scared yet??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> What's to be done??  I'm still in the dark and pmor is not standing next to me either!!!  Check your own closet!


OMG Dave stay with the conversation!!  You said Hire a nanny of some sort, I said  in other words,  no nanny can do what I do better then me.    You better get PM out of your head he is cluttering your every waking moment!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> BTW, pmor is going to show up at your door on Halloween and he's going to pull a Michael Myers on you!!!!
> 
> Boo!  Scared yet??



That would be impossible Dave cause he told me he was coming to your house dressed as the transexual from transilvania from Rocky Horror Picture Show!!!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

Ummmnn... no I got that  but it's just my slick way of telling you to check your closet!!!  Is he there??  Pmor that is??




BOO!


----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> That would be impossible Dave cause he told me he was coming to your house dressed as the transexual from transilvania from Rocky Horror Picture Show!!!



Now why would he come to my house on Halloween?   It is not "I" that told him I would go MTB'ing  with him and bring only one bike!!!  Remember, you are *BI*cycling with him!  

I got it!  When he ask for a treat, just stuff an Navy Seal's T-shirt in his plastic pumpkin (pink one) and he might go away.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Well it's not me his is playing huggy huggy kissy kissy with in PM I believe it is you he is hot after..  Humm let me REREAD some of the posts on here again from him????   aaaahhh yes on pages 1 and 2 he is hot for you.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not playing this gay game any longer.  I'm going home. earlier I left the sand box and came to the swings  now Dave is chasing me away from the swings.  Nothing left to do now but take my ball and go home.  bye bye.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)

bye FS 


I tink I need ta go ta bed too


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Good night sweetie.  sleep well dear!!!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

well go to sleep silly gal!!!!  Go nee nee nawney!!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm fuq'n busy!!!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

damn fuq damn!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

Fuq'n LAWYER's
FUQ!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

I so so fuq'n fuq'n fuq'n hate my pm.... God please send me a dba and get this arrogant ahole put in his place because he don't know fuq

(Oh, and this is not me it is someone that stole my identity and such..... for legality purposes only....lol the guy over there,,,,yeah yeah,...... it was that guy)


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Who da FUQ are you????
If you're NOT CQ!!!!!


 CQ


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

Damn - this guy over there stole my name and posted that awful thing up there.....

Poor guy, hating his pm and geesh I sure know what a good dba is worth....oh wait, I don't have one of those....oops

 

(I think I'm creating a split personality, oh shit)


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

hmmmn fuq' I'm tired!!


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Damn - this guy over there stole my name and posted that awful thing up there.....
> 
> Poor guy, hating his pm and geesh I sure know what a good dba is worth....oh wait, I don't have one of those....oops
> ...



   
Every word butt FUQ!!!!
Stay withda program CQ!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

oh hell

FUQ FUQ FUQ


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

18 popst more to go everyone and I'm so done!!!!  Whoo hooo!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

See he didn't follow the thread either....
david, get your fuq'n arse back in here


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> oh hell
> 
> FUQ FUQ FUQ



Who....When....Where

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 16, 2003)

Fuq....

I'd like to see mmafiter and w8 post again

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Well it's not me his is playing huggy huggy kissy kissy with in PM I believe it is you he is hot after..  Humm let me REREAD some of the posts on here again from him????   aaaahhh yes on pages 1 and 2 he is hot for you.




  I know... I am the originator!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I'm not playing this gay game any longer.  I'm going home. earlier I left the sand box and came to the swings  now Dave is chasing me away from the swings.  Nothing left to do now but take my ball and go home.  bye bye.




awww c'mon Brian!  You know I was just fuckin' with ya!  Neither of us are gay!  And, neither of us are going to continue to play pmor's game.  It's over!

By the way, how is your day/night??


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Fuq....
> 
> I'd like to see mmafiter and w8 post again
> ...


   FUQ


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

fuq'  alittle bit more!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Your getting even FUQING closer to 20,000 FUQen' posts David.  8 FUQING more!


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Fuq,will I ever hit 10K???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Fuq no Dero  I told Prince to reset your numbers when you hit 9,999 hehehehe


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Fuqin hilarious!!!!


Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!
Is it 11Pm yet????


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

ya got 15 mins there big guy.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey dero, A 41 year old man died at the Park I ride Clayton Park here in jersey Sunday morning(fathers day). He was climbing a steep hill and according to a friend of his he collapsed.  the friend looked back and saw the poor guy crawling on his hands and knees nad said something like "I blacked out" and then he passed out again and never regainded concsiousness.  Bikers in the park tried to revive him with CPR but failed.  Paramedics and police were called and used a Hummer to make their way to him about 1/2 mile into the park.  they think it may have been a heart attack but not sure yet.  Some fathers day for him and his family huu?  How freeken sad.  He was apparently in pretty darn good shape according to his friend.


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Fuq,will I ever hit 10K???




Next fuq'n week, Dero!!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

fuq


----------



## Dero (Jun 20, 2003)

Fuq!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 20, 2003)

FUQ


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

Yea that is what I said when I read it.  I actually stopped reading it and said ...Fuq


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

Fuqin credit cards!


----------



## Dero (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fuqin credit cards!


Fuq'en tear them apart!!!!



Can't live w/o them and can't live w/o them!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

Can't... not until we pay them all off at least.  Need them all to transfer balances to take advantage of the low% offers.

We NEED to sell that fuqin house!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 23, 2003)

Fuq I'm bored and want to go home.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

me fuqqin too!
I actually wanna go to the fuqin gym!
I wanna do reverse pyramid bench presses tonight!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 23, 2003)

fuq'n nut


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm fuqin outta here in 15!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 23, 2003)

thanx 4 fuqin rubbin that in...
I still have 1.5hours....


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 23, 2003)

OK - why the fuq is it when you have fuqin plans for the fuqin weekend... things never fuqin pan out?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 23, 2003)

Because that is FUQen' LIFE Damnit!!!! Join the FUQing club.  That is my weekend every weekend, weekday, week night, weekend night! FUQ!


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 24, 2003)

That's right....

Murphy's Fuq'n Law

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm getting fuq'n ancy...I don't want to wait another fuq'n 7 weeks to move to Cali!!!! I won't to go now *stomps foot


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

Why are you moving out there anyway?

fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I'm getting fuq'n ancy...I don't want to wait another fuq'n 7 weeks to move to Cali!!!! I won't to go now *stomps foot


aww..don't worry..it's always fuqqin summertime in Cali, anyway..Bekah!
You won't miss anything!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm moving because it's fuq'n boring where I live, never anything to do.  i need some fuq'n excitement in my life.  Plus I want to go to graduate school out there, which won't be for a while yet.  Still need to finish my bachelor's!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2003)

You want fun?  Should move to Texas!!!  We've got everything they do except the earthquakes.  It's cheaper than Cali and the weather is just as nice


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

but...cali...isn't HUMID!


beh-sahds...y'alls talk kinda funnee down yonder, little cow girl..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2003)

oh yeah...it's fuqqin humid there....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 27, 2003)

It is usually way fuqin humid here too but it's actually kind of nice out... only about 88 today


----------



## firestorm (Jun 28, 2003)

People in San Diego can't even spell Humid because it isn't even in their vocabulary.  It is just non existent there.  The best weather in the country is found in San Diego.  That's my opinion.


----------



## david (Jun 28, 2003)

FS,  

I will be on tomorrow to chat with you in the open forum and open the threads I created!  Hope all is well with you all!!!  See ya fuq'n tomorrow!  Time to fo fuq'n workout and to the old stomping grounds (where I bounced!)


----------



## firestorm (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh fuq, sorry I missed you David!  Oh well fuqen' tomorrow it is my man!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

Got another fukin headache


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 30, 2003)

fuq ... my arm is sore.   One more tattoo to add to the growing collection.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

Fukin Cool 

Got any pics yet???


----------



## david (Jun 30, 2003)

Hello my fellow fuq friends... sounds dirty huh?  

how the fuq is everyone???


----------



## firestorm (Jun 30, 2003)

I have nothing to fuqen' say fuq to tonight, I'm in a really good fuqen' mood.  Hi Dave.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 30, 2003)

Good thing the board is so fuqin slow tonight... I'm trying to get some homework done


----------



## firestorm (Jun 30, 2003)

Well it seems to have been slow the past several weeks the nights Im here,  Sat Sun and Monday.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hello my fellow fuq friends... sounds dirty huh?
> 
> how the fuq is everyone???



Ummm, just a little!  And a happy fuqin hello to you too Dave!

I'm just fuqin ducky!  (and no that does not mean I fuq ducks!)


----------



## david (Jun 30, 2003)

Because I'm gone, foolish man!!!  I promise,  my return is soon!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 30, 2003)

Ahhh, using the fuqin sneak attack eh?  Dave is in fuqin snoop mode!  Well that's just fuqin great!  How the fuq are we supposed to know when the WHORE of WHORES in on line?


----------



## david (Jun 30, 2003)

heh heh!  Don't worry, my status of "am I here" will change.  My web page changes are almost done for now!!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 30, 2003)

What cha changing on your fuqin web page Dave?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Got another fukin headache


Still got it


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> What cha changing on your fuqin web page Dave?




Go see it!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

David... I fuqin HATE the words that follow my mouse around!!!  We've banned that feature here people were so annoyed with it!

... but the rest of the site is cool


----------



## Fade (Jul 1, 2003)

test fuq from phone


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Still got it



Still got that fuqin headache?  Hope not.


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 1, 2003)

Fuq it's hot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> David... I fuqin HATE the words that follow my mouse around!!!  We've banned that feature here people were so annoyed with it!
> 
> ... but the rest of the site is cool





Why thank you B'fly!  Well noted and will highly consider removing the text trail!  

However... did you see the new hottie (well, she's not that new)  Kathy Feldman!  She is such a cool person!!!

www.kathyfeldman.com


----------



## david (Jul 1, 2003)

Lean'n, sorry it's taking me awhile with your WO regimen program!  I promise to get to ASAP!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 3, 2003)

Fuq - it is FRIDAY


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

it's sorta fuqqin Friday....gonna enjoy your three day weekend?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Fuq - it is FRIDAY



Uh I hate to burst your bubble sweetie but it's only Thursday 

Oh wait you are on normal people schedule with a three day weekend. See pornal people like me don't get that anymore  I get Friday off.... that's it


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

I got that fuqqin cold that is going around...fuqqin sinuses..


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

FUQ I hate working!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 9, 2003)

me fuqqin too!


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

hELLO YOU FUQQUER'S


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 9, 2003)

I fuqq'in hate rain when it rains out my softball game


----------



## butterfly (Jul 10, 2003)

Why can't they cure recurring fuqin headaches


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 10, 2003)

What a FUQIN shiaty day.................. gggggrrrrrr


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I've got to do some fukin work today


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 16, 2003)

Where teh FUQ have I BEEN!?!?


----------



## Sosunni (Jul 16, 2003)

OHH.. in lOVE


----------



## Dero (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh fuq!!!Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee's back!!!!!!!
Good to fuq'en heard dat!!!

Yes,where da fuq have you been all my life?????


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jul 17, 2003)

fuq its late!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 17, 2003)

now, it's fuqqin early!
and I am at work..I hate this fuqqin place...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Fukin computer!!! 

Time to reboot


----------



## butterfly (Aug 22, 2003)

My throat FUKIN HURTS


----------



## CRASHMAN (Aug 22, 2003)

fuq i'm hung over


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> My throat FUKIN HURTS


again?
Stop getting fuqqin sick, BF!


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

...and STOP kicking poor fuquen FADE!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

of course...with these two kids always seemingly in the 'throws of passion'..and my mind..always in the gutter.....
makes one wonder HOW BF got that fuqqin sore throat?


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

Fuquin beats me!!!

NO,not BF,your querry!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 22, 2003)

heh..I wouldn't mind havigsoeone as hot as BF (single though) beat me..as long as she fuqqin kissed and made up afterwards...


----------



## kennyc (Aug 22, 2003)

Mutha Fudgin people who won't get the fuck out of my way,  While I'm Drivin a BIG ASS FIRE TRUCK in a busy ass downtown street, tryin to go save some baby's !!!!!


----------



## david (Aug 30, 2003)

I feel fuggin' sick!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 1, 2003)

Fuq....

SUMMER is now officially OVER 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## david (Sep 2, 2003)

that must fuq'n suck!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2003)

Fuq it's a 110 here i'm meltin


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

FUQ THIS FUQIN' JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 4, 2003)

Fuq i gotta go to class

bad day stacy?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 4, 2003)

slightly!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Time for me to get some more fuq'n sleep and then I'm off again!

Hope things fuq'n get better at work Stacey!

Hey burner... you fuqqer!  Still no sign of Crash-fuqqer??


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks David


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2003)

you know that when Stacey visits this thread that there is one unhappy camper in Texas.  

I'm with ya Stacey ... fuq that fuqqin job!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 5, 2003)

LMAO @ NT!!!  
Thats sooo right!! I never come into this thread..but lordy I just needed to Vent man!!!  Felt good!

Hell ya, FUQ this FuQing JOB!!

awww that felt goooood


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

I hope everyone has a fuq'n great weekend!  What's everyone fuq'n doin'?


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

Sitting here at fuqqing work.........wanna go enjoy the last days of sumemr before it fuqqing starts raining.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey shorty!!!!  How ya fuq'n been? 

I love my fuq'n signature!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

who is marianna??????huh????????  how the fuq have you been stranger???


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

Marianna is an ol' friend of mine that I used to die for but I was involved then so I couldn't do anything with.  Well, being single again is allowing me to see her now and tonight or tommorrow we are going to get together and hang out!   

More on that later....

NT is going to ask for pictures !!!  

I have been wacky lately but I am normal again... finally!  Nonetheless, PM me if your interested in what we talked about.  I got in contact with my contact and he is GAME!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 5, 2003)

wow, major update, when did singleness happen??????????????????????????

I am so lost  LOL  But what is new.


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

Not so fuqqin' long ago.  It's been almost two weeks now.  I'd rather not talk about that but you did get the other question I posed to you, correct?

My life is going to change dramatically here in about three weeks and all for the better!  I can only describe it  like a 767 Boeing airplane, baby!  Honey, I'm gonna fly!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2003)

well, it's another fuqqin weekend..and I am here..at work...
all..fuqqin..weekend...
the only god thing is that I will be leaving her to go work the club for a few hours then come back here....
Still haven't won the fuqqin lottery...

Hew Stace!
your people still fuqqin w/ you at work? Thought about looking around for another job? IF you can get another position @ another mortgage co w/ the same pay..haul ass!


----------



## david (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, it's another fuqqin weekend..and I am here..at work...
> all..fuqqin..weekend...
> the only god thing is that I will be leaving her to go work the club for a few hours then come back here....
> ...




Burner, Shorty and BF/Fade.... PM me if you need some stuff and I'll get prices etc.

Oh yeah... and fuq..


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

Fuq'n Clorox is burning my eyes and now their red like the Devil!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

well, stop fuqqin putting it in yor eyes!


got them fuqqin prices yet?


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

funny, I walked into the bathroom to piss!

Anyway, I should tomorrow!  They are closed on Sundays!!!


You Fluq'er!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

Wahoo!
fluqqer?

pig latin?


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

Yes, fuqer... fluqer <<=== is a nice way of putting it!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

I hate having to work... fuq!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

ME TOOOOO BUTTERFLY!!

FUQ


----------



## sawheet (Sep 10, 2003)

wishing I could hire Stacy and BF as my personal shoppers and assistants    FUQ that would be cool


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2003)

ohhh THAT WOULD BE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COOOOOL!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

Absolutely!!!

What would we be shopping for???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2003)

Would it fuqin matter?
hm..personal cash therapy counselors.....


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

I fuq'n didn't hear the alarm go off but thank god instinctively I got up!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2003)

I hate it when I wake up BEFORE the alarm..I fell like I have been cheated!


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

that's fuq'n ridiculous!  Better to be on time then late, Burner!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

who you fuqqin kidding!


I need to learn to keep my fuqqin foot out of my mouth!
What's that song by Pink? Save me from myself?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_What's that song by Pink?



"Skull Fuq Me?"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

ohh..I love it when you talk dirty!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2003)

You can call me:  Nipple tweeker!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

I have so much fuking work to do


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

^No, no, no.  It's Fuqing work.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2003)

If i had fuqing work to do i'd never be home


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I hate it when I wake up BEFORE the alarm..I fell like I have been cheated!


Aren't you suppose to say   FUQ  ???


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Awwww FUQ, don't I have anywhere else to go.



Now I'm trapped with all the other whores.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2003)

Fuqin sucked in.... ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2003)

Where the FUQ is everyone?


Fine, I'll whore alone...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2003)

my fuqqin loan has still not fuqqin closed..I was going to give my fuqqin letter of fuqqin resignation tomorrow..but..if cannot fuqqin close the fuqqin loan..I can't quit yet!
FUQ!
It was supposed to fuqqin close last fuqqin friday.....
un-fuqqin-believeable.....

Have I said fuq yet???


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

FUCK my thumb hurts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

What the FUQ did you do to it?


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

My fuqqin thumb hurts too...

because my girlfriend loves the foot massages
that I give her, now she's Addicted!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2003)

Fuq'n West Palm Beach!!!!  Different lifestyle up here!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

I was cutting celery for stew Sunday night and was being careless and cut the tip of my thumb off... the nail too. OUCH!!! Fade looked at it and didn't think I needed stiches but said I should go to the clinic cause it won't stop bleeding.

So today I finally went to the free clinic we have here at NASA about noon and the doc there said I cut some of the muscle and I should go to a hand specialist... but I have to have a referral from my main doc to go to a specialist so off I went to my doc.

Well my doc looked at it and didn't think I needed to waste $$ on a specialist but he wanted to stop the bleeding... so he got a cortirizing tool and touched each blood vessel that kept bleeding with it... OMG... aside from childbirth, I've never experienced something so painful!!! But the bleeding did stop and he gave me some nice pain pills


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

you really fuqqin whacked that, didn't you?
Feel better?


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2003)

Holy fuq'n crap, BF!!!    That looks so painful!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes, I'm quite fukin traumatized


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

yeah..we can tell..so...what kind of cool fuqqin pain meds did you get?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 30, 2003)

Something called Darvocet...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

rhymes with..percoset...sounds gooooooood....


----------



## Dero (Sep 30, 2003)

Fuq,fuq,fuq...  
  Just one of those fuqing days!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 30, 2003)

fuq that sux


----------



## david (Oct 10, 2003)

I fuq'n have a connecting flight from Hartford, CT- Dallas/FT. Worth and then home, Ft. Lauderdale.  

Fuq'n nice routing!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 10, 2003)

Fuq, I have to work Monday


----------



## david (Oct 12, 2003)

I wished my layover was 2 o 3 hours so I can go to that Brazilian Restaurant that AA keeps bragging about!  Fuq'n


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 12, 2003)

fuq i wish i had some food lol


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 12, 2003)

Aww FUQ, this thread is back...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 12, 2003)

it doesn't die


----------



## firestorm (Oct 12, 2003)

It's like a fuqing cancer


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 12, 2003)

malignant cancer


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 13, 2003)

Cancer with an attitude.


----------



## david (Oct 13, 2003)

Then for once, CANCER is a GOOD thing!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 14, 2003)

muthafucking school sonofabitch stuck up teacher u think ur better than me muthafucka ....fuck that..i'll show u whose the boss..half ass monkey SOB...i'll tear u a new asshole..fuck i hate school...muthafuck everyone..so FUQ


----------



## NickB (Oct 15, 2003)

This thread is for BULLSHIT in life?

Here's some MASSIVE BULLSHIT. 

Bad: 
DQd from the Army. Why? Asthma. This shit just fucking came from NO WHERE and flared up before I left. It got me disqualified before I ship out. Fantastic. I'm going to try for the Marines instead of the army in a few years. Hopefuly it goes away, or a miracle cure comes and I can just NOT mention this. 

Then? Oh then. Then my GF leaves me for some 26 year old guy (shes 17) who PAINTED HER ON HIS WALL. Jesus christ. Not a big loss because thye're obviously both VERY FUCKING PSYCHO. I still wish nothing but pain on them.

I can NOT find a job. It's impossible. I've applied everywhere and no call backs. 

Good : 
I'm now working to become a paramedic. I start classes in january.Taking a cross country drive in a few weeks hopefuly. I want to see the country while I still have free time.

With the bad inevitably, tho you can't see it, comes the good, I suppose.


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

hi fuka's


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

more fuq


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

5 fuq


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

4 fuq


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

3 fuq


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

2 fuq


----------



## david (Oct 16, 2003)

fuq'n done  (reminiscence of a PW king of the old!)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

wow..what a fuqqin waste of 6 posts, Dave....
 Good job!

How's life in Miami? I am now wearing a fuqqin jacket to work in the mornings..my furnace came on this morning....I wish I could find a place where I had both oceans and mountians..no humidity and the temps stayed in the 70's to low 80's......
oh..and while I am day dreaming..I won the fuqqin lottery and no longer needed to worry of where money was going to come from. I'd do some fuqqin research and invent the money tree..patent it, then rule the world....
Fuq! I need coffee!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> This thread is for BULLSHIT in life?
> 
> Here's some MASSIVE BULLSHIT.
> ...


fuq, dude! Someone reall pissed in your cornflakes...
Hey, what's the legal age in Ca? Can you get him busted for statutory rape?
That would be a good vengeful thing to do....


Road trip sounds fun....


----------



## david (Oct 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wow..what a fuqqin waste of 6 posts, Dave....
> Good job!
> 
> ...



*Shades of an ol' post whore!    Life in Miami has been good to me lately.  However, I was goofing off in the Northeast for the last week and half so I know about cooler weather again!*


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

... the clock has stopped ticking


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

then don't look at the fuqqin clock..


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

fuq ... Burner that is a fuqqen great idea!  And it's working ... I'm now officially done!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

well, there ya go. ANother fuqqin dilema, solved by, <insert theme song here> Burner!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

fuq B ... you should start a business *Burner's Fuqqen Problem Solving fuqqen Inc - there is no fuqqen problem we can't fuqqen solve*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

dude! I'm SO gonna get the trademark to that name!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 17, 2003)

no ... you're going to *fuqqen* trademake that name.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

fuqqin A!


----------



## Dero (Oct 18, 2003)

Fuq!?!


----------



## david (Oct 26, 2003)

Fuq'n hotties    in SFLA!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

how 'bout that...I'm fuqqin a hottie in Colorado..
Ok, I am making love with her..but this is a fuq thread..


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Mango's fuq'n rules!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

what the fuq is mangos?


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

It's S. Beach's top hang out... one of  that is (during the day)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

sounds pretty fuqqin cool...


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2003)

Steve Austin's fuq'n funny


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

my girl is driving me fuqqin insane!
that is all..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 28, 2003)

it's fuqqin hot


----------



## Dero (Oct 28, 2003)

It's fuqqin cold!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

its fuqqin just right...

sounds like a twisted red riding hood, doesn't it?


----------



## david (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm fuq'n sore!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

me fuqqin too!
legs...squats..legs are fuqqin killing me!
I need a fuqqin hot tub!


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

fuq'n sore!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm so fuken bored!!!

Oh wait, wrong thread


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

happy fuqqin Friday, BF!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Not so happy when you're stuck at work   It's so freakin quite too!  But at least it is Friday


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

fuq'n broke


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Me too NT, me too 

Turns out there's a problem with the buyers for our house and we haven't gotten our $$ yet


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

that fuqqin SUX! I was wondering if y'all still had that house...
hope it clears soon!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks B!

Get this... the husband is in Egypt, but he signed a power of attorney document so the wife could sign the closing papers, but she only had a copy of it, so they are air mailing the original, from Cairo.  If it doesn't get here today, we have to re-sign all the papers next week.

THAT is FUCKED UP!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

sounds about fuqqin right...that 
Mr. Murphy is a real pain in the ass, ain't he?

Well, you have parties to go to tonight, right?
Only a few more fuqqin hours till you are out!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Mr. Murphy???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

that would be Mr/ fuqqing Murhy..
you know..murphy's laws?
(what can go wrong, will)

http://www.murphys-laws.com/murphy/murphy-laws.html


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2003)

Fuk'n aches!  Ouch!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 5, 2003)

I am pretty fuggen tired to be honest with you all.  The new place I moved into has a 6 foot high window that faces out on the street.  Since it is so large, my old curtain does not fit the window.  So, from 11pm til 5am I get the streetlight shining in.  Then, after about an hour of sleep, I get the sun shining in at around 6:30ish.  What BS, guess I will be going curtain shopping on Friday.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

you sir, are not a dedicated sleeper!
I can fuqqin sleep thru anything. Maybe that military trainng..some of it paid off.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 5, 2003)

Fuq im dreading wrestling practice i hate speed crawls


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2003)

This says it all


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2003)

(I have that one too Dero....>Good ole George Carlin.  They'll never have a comedian that lights a candle to George.



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> This says it all


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2003)

FUQ FUQ FUQ,  I JUST DID SOME WORK FOR A TEMP AGENCY AND TOOK THEM 3 FUQING PAYCHECKS BEFORE THEY COULD GET THEIR SHIT TOGETHER TO PAY MY FULL SUM.  THE FUQING FUQERS COULDN'T USE THEIR OWN FINGERS TO COUNT TO 10, MUCH LESS GET A SIMPLE PAYCHECK RIGHT THE FIRST TIME.   BUT TO SCREW UP 3 TIMES...   SURE WON'T BE WORKING FOR THEM AGAIN.


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2003)

Tits,what wrong with tits???Could be a nick name,TITS meet Toots ,Toots Tits...

Yes you are right George HAS always been the best and IS still the best in my books!!!


----------



## david (Nov 7, 2003)

Unga- unga.... me go to bed now!  Hello and g'night my whores!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2003)

Fuqen G'night Dave!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 7, 2003)

NOW JBO WILL LOVE THIS ONE...

I JUST BOUGHT A NEW FUQING BOWLING BALL AND AFTER BRINGING IT HOME I NOTICE SMALL AIRHOLES/PITS ALL OVER THE BALL.   I CALL THE MANUFACTURER WHO THEN SAID IT WAS NOT NORMAL TO SEE MORE THAN LIKE 2 LITTLE PINHOLES (I HAD OVER 30).   I TOOK THE BALL BACK TO THE FUQING FUQER THAT I BOUGHT IT FROM.  HE SAID IT WON'T AFFECT PERFORMANCE.  I TOLD HIM THAT IF YOU BUY A NEW CAR AND NOTICE PITS ALL OVER THE HOOD, THAT WON'T AFFECT THE PERFORMANCE OF THE CAR EITHER.   BUT IS THAT RIGHT?   THEN THE FUQER SHOWS ME A BALL THAT HAS BEEN BOWLED WITH 100 TIMES AND TELLS ME THAT IS WHAT MY BALL WILL LOOK LIKE AFTER 100 GAMES AND I WON'T EVEN NOTICE THE PITS ?????    I TOLD HIM A CARS PAINT CAN FADE AFTER 10-20 YEARS TOO.  WHAT KIND OF FUQING EXAMPLE IS THAT    SO THEN HE AGREED TO SWAP IT OUT.   FUQ FUQ FUQ....WHAT A PINHEAD THIS GUY WAS.  YOU BUY SOMETHING NEW, YOU EXPECT IT TO BOTH PERFORM AND BE COSMETICALLY CORRECT.  HELL, OBVIOUSLY AFTER 100 GAMES IT WILL BE SCUFFED UP   BUT I AM BUYING IT BRAND NEW.


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

Fuq'n bowling


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 17, 2003)

fuq work
fuq colds 
fuq rain
fuq,fuq fuq


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

*O*nce upon a fuq.... life fuq'n sucked....now... life fuq'n rocks....


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

to fuq'n to be continued....  I fuq'n must fo to the gym!


----------



## butterfly (Nov 18, 2003)

FUCKING HEADACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

it even sounds fuq'n painful, b'


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

I think I have a fuq'n pimple on my butt... (ewwwwwwwe)
Or maybe it is just cause I been sittin in this fuq'n chair for 3 hours


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2003)

Everybody say's fuqqin' A why not fuqqin' B?  It has more holes.


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

I am fuq'n confused by that statement maniclion 



> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Everybody say's fuqqin' A why not fuqqin' B?  It has more holes.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2003)

To have 2 holes (B) in which to fuq is better than only one hole (A)


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

Now scientifically, the female subject (A) would have 2 holes, 3 if you include the .....now wait a minute, I'm not even going to go here..... I think I will take the 5th on this one.


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

Fuq'n great workout tonight!!!  

Now, soon, I must get some sleep to wake up and be at the gym by 6:30 am!


----------



## Randy (Nov 18, 2003)

fuq'n 6:30am...birds aren't even up that fuq'n early.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 19, 2003)

*FUCKING HEADACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dero (Nov 19, 2003)

Fuqen work!!!


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2003)

fuq???


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2003)

Fuq'n cold weather....  sucks


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

not fuq'n cold here!


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a fuq'n cold here, and it won't go away 
I am taking vitamin C as we speak


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

I have a cold here, too, ya know.......  Fuq'n cold's!  Grrr........


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2003)

Fuq!!!


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

Fuq working on holidays!!!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2003)

doing what?


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

Tech Support.  Been doing it for about 6 years for assorted companies.  Time to find a line of work I actually like.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Where are you fuqing working Var?  I have done tech support over 10 years myself.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

We're fuq'n starving for tech jobs here in california


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm supporting the CVS chain with Hardware,software, and procedural issues.  It's pretty fuq'n nice to be employed right now.  I hear ya on the job thing.  I was outta work for a long time after the fuq'n dot coms went to hell.  I sure do miss the culture those places had.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

What does fuq'n CVS stand for


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

Have u never heard of CVS, or just want to know what it stands for?  We have some stores out there now.  It stands for fuq'n Consumer Value Stores


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 27, 2003)

I've eaten so much fuq'n food today I feel like I'm going to explode.


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

Another fuq'n Rhode Islander???


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Have u never heard of CVS, or just want to know what it stands for?  We have some stores out there now.  It stands for fuq'n Consumer Value Stores




Both, I never heard of it,and wanted to know what it stood for.
I'm familiar with HSC and QVC,  both are popular Television consumer merchandisers.   I bought a few fuq'n things from HSC initially, but it seems QVC has gained popularity over them.  Now I never heard of fuq'n CVS.   Don't believe there are any here in California.


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

We sure as Fuq have CVS stores in CA.  Probably just not in your area.  CVS is a drug store chain.  Like Brooks, Walgreens, etc...


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah, no fuq'n CVS stores in Northern California... At least I never seen one..  We do have Walgreens and Rite Aid,  Walmart, Kmart, even Target.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey this talking with "Fuq" is kinda funny 
Fuq the fuqing fuqers


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

5pm and I still haven't fuqing had turkey yet


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2003)

The little fuqer as small as he was still had feathers 
I had to pluck a few of the fuqers off


----------



## Var (Nov 27, 2003)

Why the fuq not???  Working???


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Another fuq'n Rhode Islander???



You better fuq'n believe it. I'm in Portsmouth.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

The fuqqin gym was closed wednedsay night! They called it..are you ready for this??
"Thanksgiving Eve'..
WTF? It was a Wednesday night. No biggie. I needed to do my fuqqin legs!
Now, I can't do them AGAIN for another fuqqin week!

I ma gonna fuqqin complain.
They were not even open at all on Thanksgiving! If they were even opn until 1pm, that woulda been fuqqin fine..but or a day and half closed? I hate my fuqqin gym. 
this World's Gyn fuqqin SUX!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 28, 2003)

I wouldn't be too upset about the gym being closed Thanksgiving day, but closing on "Thanksgiving Eve" is fuq'n lame.


----------



## Var (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> You better fuq'n believe it. I'm in Portsmouth.



Pretty Fuq'n nice down there!  I'm in East Providence myself.  Lots of Rhody people on this board.


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2003)

Fluq!!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm having a wonderful fuqqin day!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

I still have a fuq'n cold


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

And it is fuq'n raining out side


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 28, 2003)

fuqqin working the day after Thanksgiving fuqqin sucks!


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

At least you can look on the fuq'n bright side   You can work off all that food you ate   And get paid for it


----------



## djrx06 (Nov 28, 2003)

u r fuqqin right


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> At least you can look on the fuq'n bright side   You can work off all that food you ate   And get paid for it


I am sitting in front of a fuqqin PC for 12 fuqqin hours....no working off nuthin'


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

Your working out your ass muscle 
I believe that is called the Glut


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Your working out your ass muscle
> I believe that is called the Glut


I dont have *THAT  *  kind of job, thank you..


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I am sitting in front of a fuqqin PC for 12 fuqqin hours....no working off nuthin'



No, I'm referring to this comment Burner 
You say your sittin for 12 fuq'n hours and no working off anything. 

I say your working your glutes 

Wait no...I mean fuq'n glutes


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2003)

oh..and fuq.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Fuq.  Now more people hate me.


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2003)

We still fuqn luv ya satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 28, 2003)

Not most of the Fuqqin' masses!


Oh Fuq!  I gotta work!


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2003)

So how is Jennifer?  Is that horns I see in the ultrasound 
<Just Kidding>


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2003)

Oh, forgot to say fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

how the fuq did you find this old thread?


----------



## Randy (Dec 28, 2003)

Hey Burner....

Satan found it...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2003)

you mean he fuqqin found it?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah I fuqqin found it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

Just click on the fuqqin' "replies" column and it brings up the highest to lowest grossing.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

after I saw how long it was since someone posted, I fuqqin' bumped it to page one!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> So how is Jennifer?  Is that horns I see in the ultrasound
> <Just Kidding>




Jennifer


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

whoops....That is your wifes name.

Should I kick myself in the ass, or shall you do it


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know.



How do you know my wife's name?


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2003)

It's on your ultrasound turkey beak


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 29, 2003)

By the way, It's going to be a girl!


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

TGS----- USE THE WORD FUQ IN YOUR QUEST OF WHOREDOM KING!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 3, 2004)

I keep Fuqqin' up!


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

Yes you fuqn are TGS


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

I just ate another fuqqin plate of chocolate chip cookies today....(Oh fuq)


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

I just put a new fuqqin roof on my weight room the other day.
 No more fuqqin rain leakin in


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

How did David get 22,000 fuqqin posts?


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

double fuq


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

fuq!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2004)

I said fuq twice last night


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh fuq, just had another big breakfast


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Seems about fuqin time this came back...


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 25, 2004)

how fuqin long is this thread; and are there that many angry fuqin weightlifters


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2004)

This thread is 179 fuqin pages long, and I haven't fuqin had lunch yet so I am fuqin hungry.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Where in the heck have you been RANDY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Seems about fuqin time this came back...


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi Babsie 
I've just been trying to make an honest living.
Time seems to be a valued asset that I have not had much of lately .   How have you been my sweet, I missed you too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

I know the feeling.  I need to get to workin!!!!!  Been spending  A LOT of time on IM lately..........Maybe I should join a 12 step program

Missed you too.  Nice to have ya back hon


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey...whats' with the censured fuqqin chit chats here?
and...BTW....we have enjoyed every fuqqin moment u r here, babs!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok, you two aren't playing properly 

You have to say fuq in this fuqin thread.

You fuqin got it?!?!?!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

BF You'r fuqing funny

Is that better?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

fuqin yeah it's better


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey...whats' with the censured fuqqin chit chats here?
> and...BTW....we have enjoyed every fuqqin moment u r here, babs!


I'm usually not this fuqing vulgar....but if we have to play this fuqing game by fuqing cursing..............who else is gonna fuqing play?


Man, I don't curse well


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

so, BF, you gona just go to the paint ball tourney and be a fuqqin spectator?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> fuqin yeah it's better


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm usually not this fuqing vulgar....but if we have to play this fuqing game by fuqing cursing..............who else is gonna fuqing play?
> 
> 
> Man, I don't curse well


you seem to catch on pretty fuqqin quick!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh like I'd be a good player with my big ole belly fuqin sticking out 

I'll just sit in the shade with my feet up while they all fuqin sweat to death


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I wanna fuqqin play!
Had a great game the other day.
Trapped a couple young fuqqers in a bus and made them surrender!
(not speed ball)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

Doh!!!!  You played with young fuqqers on the bus????  

YOu fuqqing perv


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

he heh...shaddup!
I mercifully had them surender before I lit them up at close range with fuqqin paint!
they leave welts, you know...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh like I'd be a good player with my big ole belly fuqin sticking out
> 
> I'll just sit in the shade with my feet up while they all fuqin sweat to death



LOL....I can visualize you yelling at me (using the first line from above) with your hands on your hips, finger pointing with that big ole fuqin belly.

I feel sick in saying that......K...I'm out


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh like I'd be a good player with my big ole belly fuqin sticking out


you would make the perfect fuqqin decoy! Just stand there, and yell at them, if they tink it's right to shoot at  pregnant lady..once they are confused...have the boys flank 'em and fuqqin kill 'em!


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2004)

whoops!  Did I forget to use fuq?   I fuqing sorry if I did.
Hope you all fuqing forgive me


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2004)

It's fuqing rainin today 

I barbecued chicken and the fuqin gas ran out 

My dog pee'd on the  fuqin floor in the bathroom (dammit)


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 25, 2004)

I just had an awesome fuqin workinout- I thought it was gonna suck cuz it was fuqin raining, anyone else love pushing themselves with cardio?  I feel like a fuqin machine- in the descriptive sense......


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

that's a real fuqqin sign, R-
you shoulda stayed in fuqqin bed!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> they leave welts, you know...


Fuqqen like this??


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 25, 2004)

I fuqin hate pics of tits with really big maggots in it 
I fuqin hate kuso because of the tit with maggots fuq
FUQ!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Doh!!!!  You played with young fuqqers on the bus????
> 
> YOu fuqqing perv


that's fuqin hilarious


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Fuqqen like this??


YEP!!!  Sometimes they even bleed 

I had to tell my son he couldn't play until all his welts and cuts and scratches healed... he was looking like we fuqin abused him


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I bet your son was fuqqin pizzed at you


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 26, 2004)

Should I go fuqin workout again today?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Get to fuqqin work


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I bet your son was fuqqin pizzed at you


Not fuqin really, he's going camping this weekend anyway.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Camping sounds like a fuq load of fun


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't have to fuqin work yet, I'm a student on spring break..........I can sit and play with my cack and balls all day if I wanted to------ummm.....your avatar..........ummm, but I wont




-or will I


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

that's fuqqin gross........

Sucks to be you......bet you're fuqqin sick of using your hands...


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 26, 2004)

that is fuqin gross, and I'm fuqin sorry, I was fuqin kidding

anybody know how to print off web pages...I have to print something for research?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

please tell me you're fuqqin kidding


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 26, 2004)

ctrl-p


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 26, 2004)

of course i'm fuqin kidding


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 26, 2004)

sorry I didnt read the rest of the thread


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 26, 2004)

fuqiddy fuq fuq


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2004)

the price of gas is out-fuqqin-rageous!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Where the fuq have you been?


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

My assistant is still a fugin twit
FUQ


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

i still fuqin need a job


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 29, 2004)

You fuq'n peeps are a fuq'n riot


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

No fuq-n way


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

^ No fuqin what?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm fuq-n hormonal today


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh I see, and am sorry


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey non-fuq sayer....you didn't say fuQ


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh right umm... Oh I fuqin see, and im fuqin sorry..... Yea


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

That's much fuq'n better


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank you very fuq'n much


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

You're fuq'n welcome


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

'L'ing 'O' fuq'n 'L' <---- Too much huh?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

'R'ing 'O'*** 'Fuq'n 'L'ing 'a'** 'O'** <---------Like that?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 29, 2004)

This is one fuqt up thread


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 29, 2004)

Yep................................fuq


----------



## Hanz29 (Mar 29, 2004)

After a workout- how long do I have to take my fuqin creatine and protein-  I have no appetite after a fuqin workout-  FUQIN-A


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

i need a fuqin fuq


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

fuqin right


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

lol:
"Hey James, you fuqin?"
"im fuqin like a penquin, how about you marci, you fuqin?"
"fuqin like a duqin, he jim, you fuqin"
"Yo! im so fuqin im like, McFuqin!"



i just thought of that in less than 20 seconds


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Umm OK


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Umm OK



hmm...you have a pretty good fuqin point there...

i was basing it off of that Gellin commercial by doc sholls


----------



## moon (Mar 29, 2004)

interesting le


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 30, 2004)

I fuqin got that, but what the fuq is a duqin or a mcfuqin


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 30, 2004)

How the fuq do you forget somethiong that we went over for the three hundred and 12th time, its her job to fuq'n know. 
What the fuq does she mean 'what will you do after that'
- The fuq'n same thing we have done for the past fuqin 3 weeks - 
FUQ


----------



## supertech (Mar 30, 2004)

FUQFUQ,FUQ,FUQ


----------



## Randy (Mar 30, 2004)

Fuq I got a hole in my crotch


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

^^ oh fuq that suqs


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

Today was a fuqed up day


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 31, 2004)

school sucks

FUQ school. i need to quit school and get a job.


----------



## moon (Apr 1, 2004)

wt fuqqqqqqqq they didn't promote me


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

oh that fuqin blows


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 1, 2004)

FUQ this politcial season and ALL the politicans


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

Fuq you, Fuq you, your cool, Fuq you, peace Im outta here


----------



## Randy (Apr 1, 2004)

fuq I ran out of coffee


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

Fuq I have fallen and i can't get up.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

The one that says Bad MotherFuqer


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 2, 2004)

Fuq a duck!


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2004)

No fuqin way!


----------



## supertech (Apr 2, 2004)

Fuq this....Fuq that.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2004)

there wonce was a girl from nantucket,.... Fuq I forgot the rest


----------



## supertech (Apr 2, 2004)

there once was a man from Nantucket, 
Whose dick was so long he could suck it. 
He said with a grin, 
As he wiped off his chin, 
"If my ear were a cunt, I could fuq it."


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 2, 2004)

LOL


----------



## moon (Apr 2, 2004)

lol 
rofl 

fuq my school warned me for using overnet...
fuq it out


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> there once was a man from Nantucket,
> Whose dick was so long he could suck it.
> He said with a grin,
> ...



fuq'n


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

Holy fuq'n chit.......................


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 4, 2004)

fuq daylight savings


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2004)

it was fuqqin great..only had to work 11 hours lastnight instead of twelve..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2004)

some little bastard shot out the drive side window in my fuqqin truck on thursday....
wish I could find the punk and give him a personal fuqqin thank you for making me spend 200 bucks I didn't really have....


----------



## supertech (Apr 5, 2004)

^ kill the Fuq'en little bastard!!!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn Burner,

Did he fuqn steal anything?  Do you have any enemies?  Why would someone just shoot a window out?   

No wait, don't answer that question, I know there are all kinds out there..  To bad you didn't have a surveillance camera pointed at your car    That would make for some nice footage 

Anyway, sorry to hear about your window Burner...  He will get what's coming to him.   Karma has a way of giving payback to these kind of individuals.


----------



## moon (Apr 5, 2004)

o well i am fuking sleepy and still browsing through this forum to read sth nice...o fuq again...i find no topic to participate


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't someone kill this fucking thread?????


----------



## Randy (Apr 5, 2004)

Why kill this thread?  Some people fuqing enjoy it.  
It helps unload fuqing built up aggression...

So if you don't like the thread...just fuqing don't visit it


----------



## moon (Apr 6, 2004)

oh fuk man....my best friend doesn't like linkin park. I dun noe what to deal with this fuqqing ignorance.


----------



## supertech (Apr 6, 2004)

Linkin park kicks fuq'n ass


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Why kill this thread?  Some people fuqing enjoy it.
> It helps unload fuqing built up aggression...
> 
> So if you don't like the thread...just fuqing don't visit it



Dude, trust me, I love this thread as much as you do.  Talking about killing it is a joke that's about as old as the thread itself.  I'm not hatin', I'm playin'.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok a fugin update on my fugin reject assistant....yup..still fugin twit.
I need to find her a replacment before I fuqin explode, and go fuqin ape shit on this bitch

*takes a deep breath counts to 10*

PS I really am a nice guy


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 6, 2004)

Spitfire, you're just so fuq'n sensitive about your assistant


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 6, 2004)

Sensitive isnt the word ENRAGED is


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Spitfire, you're just so fuq'n sensitive about your assistant




Ya' know DFINEST, I think all Spitfire's fuckin' bitchin' is just a ruse.  I think he's trying to hide his undying love for her.


----------



## Randy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok, my fuq'n apology ALBOB. 
Since you had no smiley faces, how would one know it was a joke?  



> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Dude, trust me, I love this thread as much as you do.  Talking about killing it is a joke that's about as old as the thread itself.  I'm not hatin', I'm playin'.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you ever known me to be fuckin' serious?


----------



## Randy (Apr 6, 2004)

Come to think of it..... I guess not


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 7, 2004)

What a fuqin bad day

I just wasn't meant to do the bodyfattest (water tank)

I was all scheduled for an appt while it was at the local Y and I show up yesterday and they had cancelled.  She says "Didn't anyone call you?"  Obviously not if I'm fuqin standing there.  
So I drive a little farther today where it was at an Athletic Club just to find out that my swimsuit somehow didn't make it in my bag this morning (rushing getting out the door to work with needy kiddos not wanting me to go...blah blah blah)  FUQ  So, as I drive away I remember that I do have panties and bra in my bag and thought he might let me do it in that.  By the time I get back he is already draining the tank.  On top of it all he says he is out of town for 2 months.  FUQ I can't win.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 7, 2004)

and I Fuqing like this thread! (ALBOB  )


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll let you wear your panties and bra.  
I will even set up a special water tank just for you  

Just teasin....Oh and forgot I'm supposed to say "FUQ!".  



> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> What a fuqin bad day
> 
> I just wasn't meant to do the bodyfattest (water tank)
> ...


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> and I Fuqing like this thread! (ALBOB  )



In the first place, *I WAS FUQING JOKING!!! *  

In the second place, I like any thread where women talk about getting wet while wearing nothing but bras and panties.  I'm old, so sue me.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> In the first place, *I WAS FUQING JOKING!!! *
> 
> In the second place, I like any thread where women talk about getting wet while wearing nothing but bras and panties.  I'm old, so sue me.


hey pops..no need to fuqqin yell...we aren't the ones losing our faculties do to advanced age...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> What a fuqin bad day
> 
> I just wasn't meant to do the bodyfattest (water tank)
> ...


damn...if I had been that fumb fuqqin guy, and some hot woman in bra and panties wanted to get in...I'd make an exception..and refill the tank...cold water is goood for women...bad for men..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> and I Fuqing like this thread! (ALBOB  )


hey CQ! When the fuq are ya gonna come down and play some ball here?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

*Update*

Assistant - still a fugin twit
Me - still about to fuqin flip out man

Ok, I am starting to interview today. YEAH
      

But really if anyone lives in Boca Raton [and Is smart<--- job requirement] Please contact me


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 8, 2004)

Burner, this is the last fugin year that the Sandpits is going to be open (had to get the fuq in).  BUMMER
But hopefully I'll make it down there for that doubles tourney.  It is always a blast and the national players usually pop-in after for the crab-boil party.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

really? well, lemme fuqqin know when you will be up! Be great to meet another IM'er!


----------



## Hanz29 (Apr 8, 2004)

We've got two fuqin hot strippers coming over......and they're doing a lesbian show.....He he he


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Fuq...wish I was there


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

got a fuqqin web cam?


----------



## Hanz29 (Apr 8, 2004)

i don't even have a fuqin regular camera


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

that fuqqin sucks! I wanna watch!


----------



## moon (Apr 8, 2004)

omfg i am fined 150 dollars violating copyright laws...o fuq


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

How?


----------



## supertech (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by moon *_
> omfg i am fined 150 dollars violating copyright laws...o fuq


How in the Fuq did you do that?


----------



## moon (Apr 9, 2004)

i just used overnet and double clicked on the movie name
unfortunately.....
o fuq...i was treated like a criminal..


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

Umm,,, that sucks


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

I miss this fuqing thread too.....


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I miss fuqing.  Havent had it in several days.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

I'm not going to go there.


FUQ


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Fuqing coward.  (thats twice I've called u that in about 20 seconds)


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

Yea, and you still want me....


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Fuqqing world for all its worth, every inch of planet earth.
-PanTera


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

Fuk I have had sex only.............. once this year!!  Fuk her and her games. No more pathetic, broken hearted, begging PB. I'm cumming back and cumming back in fucking bad way.  

Wow that felt fuq'n good!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Fuk I have had sex only.............. once this year!!  Fuk her and her games. No more pathetic, broken hearted, begging PB . I'm cumming back and cumming back in fucking bad way.
> 
> Wow that felt fuq'n good!!!!


Were you writing in third person Ive seen that a couple times I thought It was me.
Oh yeah Fuq politicians


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2004)

You only had sex once in a whole year.... Damn and I thought I had it bad  

Oh yeah.... FUQ  



> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Fuk I have had sex only.............. once this year!!  Fuk her and her games. No more pathetic, broken hearted, begging PB. I'm cumming back and cumming back in fucking bad way.
> 
> Wow that felt fuq'n good!!!!


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

I cant remember the last time Ive fuqed, though that doesnt say very much


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

Yep once this year. Thought I might be setting a new personal record but that's not gonna happen!! Fuq that shiat!!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 7, 2004)

today


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2004)

Crono if you're going to rub it in at least say FUQ.


----------



## Pitboss (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> today



That would be "fuq'n today" or "today fuq'n A!!"

But by yourself doesn't count.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 7, 2004)

fuq


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2004)

Have you fuqqed a twat today?


----------



## maniclion (May 7, 2004)

I fuqqed a twat today.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Now now now manic, your dog doesn't count  

<Sorry ladies I know that was bad>

FUQ


----------



## Spitfire (May 9, 2004)

Daaaaamn


----------



## Spitfire (May 9, 2004)

I mean Fuqin... Daaaamn


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

I thought you would like that one Spitfire  

Fuq


----------



## Pitboss (May 10, 2004)

Fuq I spent over $250 at the club tonight and I', m drunk/..... can't type woth sa shiat either... LOL   fuq.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Fuq and you didn't even buy us a drink Pitboss


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Like this.....
> 
> Crazy bike riding Canadians...........FUQ!



Hey  What kind of bikes are we talking about?


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 10, 2004)

If and I say "If" we are talking about the Valkeyrie Motorbike, I say FUQ mmafiter


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

FUQ. I just found out that the person that runs the company I work for (the reason I came here) Is leaving to another company. At the same time I was offered a job with a company we do work with. They want to give me a little bit over 4 more grand a year. The company I work for now will go bankruptwith out Nick, the ones whos leaving. And will go  to shit  without me. Now the other job will be good, and easy. But I will lose the ability to take a hour and half lunch, which is when I go to the gym. Nor will I be able to be on the comp. mainly IM. which is a big factor in my decision. Though I dont now weather I really have a choice or not. FUQ
Please any advice or words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Fuq-it They gave us both more $, Im stayin


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Well that was easy Spitfire


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Tell me about it.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2004)

Hello, where is the "FUQ" ?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Fuqin tell me about it, It really couldnt have turned out much fuqin better.


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Sorry CourtQueen....

FUQ.... (There!)  That feels much better now.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

Fuq haven't been here in awhile


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Where ya FUQin been Crash....watchin all those videos you won from Satan


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.

Fuq.


See how bored I am!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

no i got a gf she takes up all my time....lol but my car broke down so i get to post whore lol and ya i got college too and working out and i'm at home maybe like 30 hours a weeks and that includes sleep!!


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Crash...you have a girlfriend and you can't even say FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Crash...you have a girlfriend and you can't even say FUQ





Haha ya...i say fuq alot. like: what the fuq did i do now, or fuq i'm sorry, or fuq she's mad, or fuq i love you.....


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

Yeah, Like my bud George Carlin says....There are many good words to use with the word FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

fuq ya it's my favorite word


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

so what the fuq are you fuqqin up to?


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I was trying to post the fuqqin song, but it wouldn't fuqqin let me for some fuggin reason


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

I see.   Prince doesn't allow mp3 extensions in this fuqqin forum


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 14, 2004)

fuq that fuqqin sucks


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2004)

That is what I fuqqin thought too


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Fuq.
> 
> Fuq.
> ...


suffering a little case of fuqqin torrets syndrome?


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Hahaha! Fuq.  

You should have quoted the whole thing... Then this would be the longest page on IM   Fuq.


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

I was fuqqin thnking about it...but my finger was getting tired from the scrolling fuqqin button


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

What the fuqs up?


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

just got done watching fuqqin 'Bad Boys'..
pretty good movie..good quotes in it...


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

Have not seen that one yet,Saw scary movie 3 though,That was pretty fuqen funny,


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

I wish I hadn't wasted the 7.00 for it in the theater...woulda made a better rental..


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

Fuqen ticket prices are getting fuqen ridiculos


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

what kinda fuqqin tickets?


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

Fuqen movie theatre tickets


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

oh..THOSE fuqqin tickets...I still have my military ID..and get nice discount..


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

My student body card saves me a few bucks on movies... 
At least the damn thing is good for something  

Oh forgot to say fuq again.....so FUQ.


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

So what is wrong Burner...

Did I push a wrong fuqqin button with you or something when I brought up that I wanted to get a ford truck???   You lost me as to why you made that comment....."I wish I was as smart as you?"   Didn't make sense to me.  Care to explain?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

Wasn't aimed at ya bud....like my truck..hate the fuqqin payment....
I meant I wished I was as smart as you to buy in cash....not credit!


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I understand now Burner... You should have said something.
I had no idea "credit" was a sore subject.    I will try never to mention it again 

Darnit now we both forgot to say FUQ...

FUQ 
FUQ
FUQ
FUQ


ahhhhhhh there, much better. 

Sorry


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Nite Burner....off to count pillow feathers now


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

later, bud-
havea  great fuqqin night!


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

good fuqin mourning


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

it's fuqin afternoon here


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

WILL SOMEONE COME PLAY THE FUQING NAME THAT TUNE GAME!!!!FUQ!


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

I'm not that fuqqin good at that game...I can't name that tune in 3 notes..


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Are you still trying to recruit fuqqin players Rock? 

Dammit I was there ealier, but you were not


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Hey Burner what up?


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I'm fuqqin hungry...


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I think I will go to Outback Steakhouse tonight


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

I just ate...and now I am craving some fuqqin ice cream...
chewing gum..not helping....


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

They have a mean fuqqin chocolate cake with rasberry sauce


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

I want one of those.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

ohh...get the melborne fuqqin cut steak...and some awesome blossims!


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I just ate...and now I am craving some fuqqin ice cream...
> chewing gum..not helping....



It was hillarious Burner...I got the ice cream craving last night.  I drove to the closest Baskin Robbins and the bastards were closed.   What pissed me off the most was their door was open and as I drive up they flip the sign to closed....FUQ! (bastards )
So then I drove all over the valley trying to find another ice cream place.  Unfortunately I had no luck.  I ended up getting a chicken sandwich at Carls Junior


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ohh...get the melborne fuqqin cut steak...and some awesome blossims!



Ohhhh yeah... I had the fuqqin awsome blossoms last time I was there..  Well if those are the onion thingies that are all perfectly sculptured like a flower blossom


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

My fuqqin dog got my other slipper today   FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Already had shreaded the other one...Only being held together by staples ..> FUQQQQ!!!!


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Then shreds this one   FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

FUQ - Is this what they call post whoring


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

FUQ - Where ya at Burner... you still in here ?   FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Any good fuqqin movie to see tonight?


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Fuq - I'm bored - Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Burner still mad at me    FUQ


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> It was hillarious Burner...I got the ice cream craving last night.  I drove to the closest Baskin Robbins and the bastards were closed.   What pissed me off the most was their door was open and as I drive up they flip the sign to closed....FUQ! (bastards )
> So then I drove all over the valley trying to find another ice cream place.  Unfortunately I had no luck.  I ended up getting a chicken sandwich at Carls Junior


I'm thinking of some fuqqin ben-n-jerry chocolate chip cookie dough...I will eat it maybe twice a year...



> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> My fuqqin dog got my other slipper today   FUQ



well, he got the fuqqin set to match?




> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> FUQ - Where ya at Burner... you still in here ?   FUQ


watching VH1 50 worst awesomely bad songs.
fuqqin wierd. The songs are / were popular in their day...
every body's a fuqqin critic..


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Burner still mad at me    FUQ


burner's never mad @ Randy...(this is the part where I call you a friendly afectionate name..only a man can say to another: jackass)


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I'm thinking of some fuqqin ben-n-jerry chocolate chip cookie dough...I will eat it maybe twice a year...



Sounds tasty Burner  




> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, he got the fuqqin set to match?



She will pay  



> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> watching VH1 50 worst awesomely bad songs.
> fuqqin wierd. The songs are / were popular in their day...
> every body's a fuqqin critic..




Hmmmm sounds interesting Burner.  But I think I would prefer watching the 50 Best Songs


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> burner's never mad @ Randy...(this is the part where I call you a friendly afectionate name..only a man can say to another: jackass)




Ahhhhhh thank you Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

what kinda fuqqin dog do you ahve? The girl friend has a couple cool dogs. A great german sheppard and a 3-legged bull dog (wa attacked by another dog..lost a leg.

Billy Ray Cyrus 'achey breaky heart' was #2...


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ahhhhhh thank you Burner


no fuqqin problem, bortha-

I do not think I have ever lashed out at anyone here. oh, wait...one time...a while ago...bit it was over something like this 15year old punk was talking like he knew shit about the world and arguing / insulting educated adults here with his fuqqed (and wrong) opinions....


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

What about our good friend Jonwell  

I think a few lashed out at him...


----------



## Randy (May 15, 2004)

Well I'm off to get ready to go to steakhouse... 
I have a serious void that must be filled broatha


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

nah..johnwell was just an ass...was ignorant..but never said anything that got my blood boiling.

Enjoy the dinner!


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

where is fuqqin everybody tonite


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

hard fuqqin working...watching, 'League of Extroidinary Gentlemen'...was ok...nothing great.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

My fuqqin belly hurts from putting down all that food at Outback.
I feel like the freakin Pillsbury doughboy


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

better than fuggin looking like him!

I broke down and had the ben and jerries...was good..but goona pay for it...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Why do some people have to leave a post in a huff n announce they're goin like we give a fuq?- don't go away mad just go away.fuq(don't really care enough for a big FUQ )


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq Rock...I don't know


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Just finished throwing 9lb ham in oven  

I'm hungry


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

me either fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

lbs? I'd say you're starved


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

hey.... hows everyone fuqqin doing?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Yes...very workout made me hungry...

fuq
fuq 
fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I had a ham sandwich w swiss cheese tomato n mayo it was fuqqin good


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Hey supertech ...how the fuq are ya?


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

fuqqin great


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I had a fuqqin tuna sandwich on wheat to hold me off   FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

were fine someone else has a stick up his fuqqin ass


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Those fuqqin costco hams are awsome though...  They have a spiral precut..   All you have to do is just pull off a piece..  It is killer not to have to cut the fuqqin thing


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I love tuna with spinach, it's like some sick thing that washed up on the beach but it's fuqqin good too.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Was that what that thing was stickin out that fuqqin ass (A stick)?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I thought it was your fuqqin boot


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I used to hate pea soup when I was little now i like it. my mom was right fuq.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I have always loved split pea soup.  Even after the movie "Exercist"  I loved it... Fuq.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

that too I pushed the fuqqin stick in with it. there's a pic of his new ass on rotten.com he claims it was a fuqqin weight lifting accident I'd post it but it's too fuqqin gross.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Is that the one where the guy did fuqqin squats and his ass started coming out


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

The only time I eat too much is when I make mexican food God I love that fuqqin stuff.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

You like Mexican food too....  I love mexican food 
I can live off of mexican food.  I used to live off of it when I was a kid too.   But must be my age now I can't handle the stuff like i fuqqin used to.   I get heart burn    I have to take purple pill sometimes


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Where'd supertech go? assholes n food we probably grossed him out.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I hope Supertech didn't think you were talkinga bout him having a stick up his ass   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Better than needing the blue one. I smother mine with sour cream reduces some of the burn


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

no I hope not why would he? He's fun.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

That is not the kind of burn I'm talking about   fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

fuq I'm still laughing


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Supertech just is scared I might have some of this


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

you're havin too much fuqqin fun


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

smother my mexican food


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

What the fuqqin hell is that Kryptonite  

Your a bad girl


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Yep in case he gets too good at name that tune


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Don't forget I can make you do whatever I want if you forget to say fuq


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

Fuq you do know we have a chat room here


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

FUQ and Ocean Dude will come tell us he's unsubscribing from this thread FUQ er


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Well have to go peel fuqqing potatoes....be back in a bit rock.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

not you fuqqin too post here not there blah fuqqin blah FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Hey PB what's fuqqin up?


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

hello, fuqqers!

hmmm...mexican food....I just had chicken and rice...

so, who the fuq has the a stick up his ass?


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Well have to go peel fuqqing potatoes....be back in a bit rock.


did you pull fuqqin KP duty?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> FUQ and Ocean Dude will come tell us he's unsubscribing from this thread FUQ er


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

No sticks up my ass... unless maybe RG69 here can sweet talk me into it. Fuq I'd let her do anything she wants


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

you;re such a fuqqin pimp...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

No fuq stick I'm a GIRL


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> No fuq stick I'm a GIRL



Thank you!! I was hoping you weren't going to threaten me with a strap on... fuq that!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

well, PB has some odd fuqqin fetishes..he didn't mention those....did he?
(ppsst..he IS from California, you know..)


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

yuk i mean fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

yuk strap on i mean


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

Hey no fair!! Fuq I'm perverted but not sick!!  okay maybe a little but still.


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I hope Supertech didn't think you were talkinga bout him having a stick up his ass   fuq


ok i am back,had to go and pull that stick out of my fuqqin ass


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

It was Ocean Dude the FUQ


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

See he has a strap on!!! Fuq LOL


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

was i supposed to fuqqin say that?


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

yeah i know damn OD


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

im confuqqinfused


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> im confuqqinfused


about fuqqin what


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

okay got a closet to remodel tonight so I can hang my clothes up. Fuq I'm already beat from today. 

Then maybe I might be getting lucky... fuq thatqould be so fuqqin sweet!! It's been too long and today the girls sat around talking about how they liked to get fuq'd. Which positions, which angles, etc. I'm just sitting there like one of the "girls"... hello see this fuq'n hard on I got. Geez women!!  

Have a great fuq'n night!! 

Hey Rockgazer...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Maybe they wanted you to make a move why else would they be talkin that way with a man around? FUQ you probably coulda had some


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Night PB dream about a big FUQ fest.


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

fuq yeah......I would of made a move


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Night PB dream about a big FUQ fest.



Hmm thinking about you in those dreams.. fuq'mn a skippy!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I'm confused about whose packin what. so this ought to clear things right the fuq up.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

what we're packing? I think it would be agreat idea to exchange to see what the 'holster' looks like!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

where's your sign?


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

what fuqqin sign would that be?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

click on mine n read it it's like official dude


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

hell-fuqin-lo folks


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I'm confused about whose packin what. so this ought to clear things right the fuq up.




waiting for inspection


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

where the fuq did you come from


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> click on mine n read it it's like official dude


ooh! u forgot to say 'fuq'! You owe me something....


signs? I don't need no stinkin' signs!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

this ones ready to rumble...fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> where the fuq did you come from



the shadows lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

He's been....GROUNDED! He keeps wreckig his paren't fuqqin cars..


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

fuqqin tattletale


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

nope...just stating fuqqin record.


hey crash-
u still training? Buddy of mine just found a new dojo close by. He may go back and get ready for a fight. I just waan drop 20 fuqqin lbs....


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> nope...just stating fuqqin record.
> 
> 
> ...




ya still training non stop i may fight in king of the cage or gladiator challenge in december......what dojo did your friend find? i may know it


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

what the fuq is a dojo?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> fuqqin tattletale




ya, fuq haha jk


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> what the fuq is a dojo?




martial arts gym....but not some panzie karate thing lol real fighting like wrestling boxing ju-jitsu


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

cool . i used to like to watch kick boxing


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

what the fuq happened to it?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i saw the ali holmes fight in vegas


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

wanted ali to win FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

stop tryin to figure out how old that means I am FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> what the fuq happened to it?




kickboxing gettin really really popular now it's called K1 it's awesome stuff i watch it non stop that and ufc and pride (mma fighting)


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

where pay per view?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> stop tryin to figure out how old that means I am FUQ



in your picture you look about 25


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

to make a fuqqin profit..


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

nope drop that fuqqin subject lol


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> where pay per view?



it's been on espn a bunch but the live events are always on payperview


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> to make a fuqqin profit..


wtf


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya still training non stop i may fight in king of the cage or gladiator challenge in december......what dojo did your friend find? i may know it


http://www.coloradospringsboxing.com/


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

that sux fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

what fuqqin sux?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

divorced mom raisin 2 fashionista kids I'm not dishin out bucks for pay per view sux fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

single, no kids...still don't pay per fuqqin view


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

hee hee fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

ya fuck i just mooch off one of my friends that is ordering it and go over there and watch it


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

well, I might pay for a litle ppv..


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ya fuck i just mooch off one of my friends that is ordering it and go over there and watch it


Hope u at least fuqin bring food or somethin....


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

uh oh...u got the fuqqin 3rd degree, crash..


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

nah they get it pirated anyway


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

no the waggin finger is cuz i bet i know what ppv you pay 4


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_



what?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

pp tv


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

well, then no fuqqin worries!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well, I might pay for a litle ppv..


 Master Bates


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Master Bates




no need to order porn  and friend here helped me out in that dept.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Porn for women sux. It's all soft fuqqin cock I mean core.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

well that why you gotta make your own


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Years ago my parents took all the best scenes from several pornos n spliced them into one movie. I was at the video store with a freind renting a XXX movie n not thinking I said you should see my mothers she makes her own...


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

holy fuq RG69 you got over 700 post in the past seven days

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

wow i was wondering where randy got the stats cool i mean fuqqin cool


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

this is a fun fuqqin forum I haven't even visited The Rock lately.


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

Does that mean that you will change your fuqqin avatar


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

y'all are gonna have a fuqqin laugh at this..
I just went down the hall to refil my waterbottle. 
I was thumping my bottle..on my massively musculared right thigh...when I got a little fuqqin careless..and thumped against one of the 'boys'...
oohhh...that fuggin smartz....almost needed a minute to sit in the hall and reflect for a moment.....


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Nope it's too personal. I'm exactly 69 inches tall n a few other naughty details.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

hey! me fuqqin too! bet we'd...fit..


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> y'all are gonna have a fuqqin laugh at this..
> I just went down the hall to refil my waterbottle.
> I was thumping my bottle..on my massively musculared right thigh...when I got a little fuqqin careless..and thumped against one of the 'boys'...
> oohhh...that fuggin smartz....almost needed a minute to sit in the hall and reflect for a moment.....


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Burner02, check out the link above


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

Im talking about the rock pic,his tongue action does nothing for me


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

HI!  Fuq's


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I know silly. fuq


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> y'all are gonna have a fuqqin laugh at this..
> I just went down the hall to refil my waterbottle.
> I was thumping my bottle..on my massively musculared right thigh...when I got a little fuqqin careless..and thumped against one of the 'boys'...
> oohhh...that fuggin smartz....almost needed a minute to sit in the hall and reflect for a moment.....


 That fuqqin hurts don't it


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

ooo another 1 of my fav fuqs


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

So Rockgazer you're a certified cock inspector? How the fuq did my inspection go?


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> ooo another 1 of my fav fuqs



Hmmm you are on the fuq'n top... of my list.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

MMMM I think that sucker was a fuqqin turkey not a chicken


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> So Rockgazer you're a certified cock inspector? How the fuq did my inspection go?


shes still checkig me out..sorry BOYS..she will be busy with all the mass for a while..


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> That fuqqin hurts don't it


fuq yeah....couldn't imagine geting kicked...


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> MMMM I think that sucker was a fuqqin turkey not a chicken



WT fuq???  Did i miss something here??


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> shes still checkig me out..sorry BOYS..she will be busy with all the mass for a while..


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> WT fuq???  Did i miss something here??


too big 4 the ring no fair to the other dudes


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Burner tried to denut himself with a water bottle


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Fuqqin numskull


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> too big 4 the ring no fair to the other dudes



Now that was best fuq'n compliment I think I have ever had!!


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Fuqqin numskull



Took the words right out of my fuq'n mouth. 

Tell me bottle was empty?


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

I think burner is still in fuqqin pain


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

I guess everyone fuqqin pm'ing eachother


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

That or he got the results back from cock inspection and the results were rather fuq'd


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

every 1 pm PB at once ssshhhh


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

don't kid yerself, my brotha...resultz are NEVER fuqqed!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Took the words right out of my fuq'n mouth.
> 
> Tell me bottle was empty?


bottle was fuqqin empty..was enroute to fill it up..


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Fuqqin numskull


that would be fuqqin numbnut to you, miss..


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> I guess everyone fuqqin pm'ing eachother



Kind of like a fuq'n party when you realize it's just you and one other person watching TV and everyone else has wondered off to the bedrooms....


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> bottle was fuqqin empty..was enroute to fill it up..



Damn lucky. Might have wached a fuq'n nut right off if it was full..


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Kind of like a fuq'n party when you realize it's just you and one other person watching TV and everyone else has wondered off to the bedrooms....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

so..what's fuqqin on?
 Actualy, there is a 50th anniversay of Play Boy on right now....
I ust wanna se nekkid women...


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

me too


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Damn lucky. Might have wached a fuq'n nut right off if it was full..


knew a guy who was fuqqin repelling one day..snagged his nutz on a twig..and had to go to the hospital with his nut in his hand...true story..


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> knew a guy who was fuqqin repelling one day..snagged his nutz on a twig..and had to go to the hospital with his nut in his hand...true story..



LOL he fuq'n nutted in his hand!!!


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> knew a guy who was fuqqin repelling one day..snagged his nutz on a twig..and had to go to the hospital with his nut in his hand...true story..


 that must of hurt


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

LMFuq'nAO at SG69...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

what post Fuq it was good 4 me


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> LMFuq'nAO at SG69...


SG69... oh supertechgazer69


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

who caught it who missed it? fuq


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

I caught it


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Over already fuq


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Over already fuq



Why did you wanna post another fuq'n one??


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I thought you had a fuqqin date shit i lost my smilies


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I thought you had a fuqqin date shit i lost my smilies



I do!!!  but damn it's fuq'n "hard" to get up right now... I'm gone!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

I am eating some good fuqqin stuff.
Took a can of tomato soup..aded in some of that packed tuna..and tobasco and wheat ritz crackers...good shizzo, fo fuckin rizzo!


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq... I'm eatin at burners house


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I just got done workin my ass off cleanin pots and pans... FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Takes 5 fuqqin minutes to eat, and a fuqqin hour to clean


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

FUQ... I think I need a wife


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

you missed all the fuqqin excitement


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

you'll still do the fuqqin cookin....or cleaning....


Ok, I wanna be like hugh fuqqin hefner. DOn't care about the girls..I've alrady got a great woman...but his party lifestyle...


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq... You got excited and I wasn't even here


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq...I almost forgot I still have some fuqqin left over chocolate cake with rasberry sauce    Be right back


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

doesn't seem fuqqin possible does it.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq...Does someone have bad breath in here or what!!!! Where did everyone go


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> FUQ... I think I need a wife


FUQ...so do I


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

I want some fuqqin cake..but that ice cream will have to do for some time...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

all present n counted 4 sir


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

Fuqqin stand up straight, soldier! tits out! chin up!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

sir fuq you sir i mean me


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq...Now you guys are making me feel fuqqin guilty while I'm eating this delicious moist chocolate cake with rasberry sauce dripping down all over that cake


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Do we have an insubordinate soldier here


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

I'm going to fuqqin bed....talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

ok supertech.....have a nice fuqqin nite man


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

sorry


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> sir fuq you sir i mean me


fuqqin drop down on your knees and please the comander!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

was it the cake? fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

I don't feel so bad...Randy is gonna have to work that much harder to work off that pice of sinful delicious delight..


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

No I am the General and I pull rank on the Commander...


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I don't feel so bad...Randy is gonna have to work that much harder to work off that pice of sinful delicious delight..



Fuq Burner....You didn't have to remind me   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I think I grossed Supertech out. Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq Rock...you scared the young man


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

First rotten.com, now this .. Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

He has a 10 yr old daughter how young could he be?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Oh ok... Then your actions are justified then    fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

heh heh...I fuqin A did!


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

you fuqqin A did what Burner ?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

needed to remind u to work off the cake


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Dam Burner has 16 thousand fuqqing posts... wow!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I'm getting there. FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Getting where?  Catching up to Burners 16,000 posts  fuq
you have a lot of naming tunes to do be for you can catch Burner


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

At 700+ a week how long could it take?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

22.9 weeks  fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

5.7 months fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

dat ain't nuttin plus he's postin with only 1 fuqqin nut now


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Now that is fuqqin hillarious


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Fuq yeah


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq and Burner is not even defending himself here    fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

If it ain't fuqqin killed him where'd he go?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

That sun Bitch is probably eating some ice cream and is trying to hide it....  FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

nope he's playin post whore FUQQER


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Without us .... That fuqqer


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I know us whores ought to stick to fuqqin gether


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Isn't that the fuqqin truth baby


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i added Nutcracker to the post whore thread ought to give him a fuqqin small spasm o pain ha ha


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

no his last post was here he's beatin or eatin FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I can do without the beatin visualization   Fuq

be right back Rock... getting cup of coffee


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

me too coffee


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Would you like cream in your coffee


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i use a hazelnut creamer but don't mention nut if you know who comes back -fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

hazelnut creamer.... wow! That sounds exotic ....fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I love fuqqin coffee... I drink like 5 cups a day


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

fuq i was waitin on the last page


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

fuq last page of what?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

here 193 duh


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

blonde fuq


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

fuq its that rasberry sauce dripping on my brain....FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

sugar od fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

ever have death by chocolate?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

OD as in Ocean Dude  fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> hazelnut creamer.... wow! That sounds exotic ....fuq


I like to drink fuqqin cinnamon vanilla creme..good stuff..
Was looking over ebay...
then my team paintball site...
now, gotta run real quick to the convenience shop to get a litle gas.
Nope. no more fuqqin IC for this kid...had my fill for the year..


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

thatd be sour od fuq sour old dude


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Hey...who you calling Old Dude....  fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

oh....and you'll never fuqqin catch up to my post counts...you can huff and you can puff...(RG..feel free to puff in my direction..ohhh, yeah...right there..)
but you'll never catch the infamous master post whore, Burner.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

youll catch the flu or something maybe syphillis n i'll be waiting


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

LOL....Fuq where you been eatin ice cream


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq, your just in time.... Rock is picking on me and calling me old 
I cry now


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i'm having carrots n dip w my coffee weird huh fuqqin good though


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Sounds like Burners concoctions   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Burner looks like he might be comin down with something fuq where'd that voo-doo doll go


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Burner looks like he might be comin down with something fuq where'd that voo-doo doll go


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

shit fuq he's seeing double n everything


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

lower I'm tryin to conjur sypillis thats fuqqin cool


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

hey sorry i wondered off everyone; what'd i miss? i had to cook and eat a meal.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq did you bring us anything ?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

where'd the fuqqin skeleton go?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

__
                               /  \      __
   .---.                  _   /   /   _.~  \ 
   \    `.               / \ /   /.-~    __/
    `\    \              |  |   |/    .-~ __
      \    \             |  |   |   .'--~~  \
       \    \            |  |   `  ' _______/
        \    \           |  `        /
    .--. \    \          |    `     /
    \   `.\    \          \        /
     `\   \     \          `\     ( 
       \   \     \           > ,-.-.
        \   `.    \         /  |  \ \
         \    .    \       /___| O |O\     ,
      .-. \    ;    |    /`    `^-.\.-'`--'/
      \  `;         |   |                 /
       `\  \        |   `.     `--..____,'
         \  `.      |     `._     _.-'^
          \   .     /         `|`|`        
        .-.\       /           | | 
        \  `\     /            | |
         `\  `   |             | |
           \     |             | |
          .-.    |             | |
          \  `.   \            | |
           `\      \           | |
             \      \          | |
              \_____ :-'~~~~~'-' ;
              /____;``-.         :
             <____(     `.       ;
               \___\     ;     .'
                  /``--'~___.-'
                 /\___/^/__/
                /   /' /`/'
                \  \   `\ \
                 `\ \    \ \
                   \ \    \ \
                    \ \    \ \
                     \ \    \ \     ______
                      \ \ ___\ \'~``______)>
                       \ \___ _______ __)>
                   _____\ \'~``______)>
                 <(_______.._______)>


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

do I feel hot to you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Fuq did you bring us anything ?



actully i didn't bring you just anything; i brought you nothing


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

okay thought i was fuqqin seein things


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> do I feel hot to you?



Look hot


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuqqin SmArT AsS


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Yeah you look very hot


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Fuqqin SmArT AsS



He, he.. Yeah


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Come here I will take your temperature


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

I got a thermometer  he,he..ya


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Fuq...I'm missing ER


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Uh what kinda thermometer is that under the togue or one of those fuqqin rectal jobs?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

I have both my sweet....Which would you prefer


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Uh what kinda thermometer is that under the togue or one of those fuqqin rectal jobs?


.

whatever you perfer  actully theres a new place to put it too grrrr baby haha


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

what you missed the post I deleted didn't you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> what you missed the post I deleted didn't you?



i think i may have


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Yeah...But I seen it....hehe.... nice and censored post just for me ..   Rock could only wish he would have been able to see it too


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Yeah...But I seen it....hehe.... nice and censored post just for me ..   Rock could only wish he would have been able to see it too


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Yeah...But I seen it....hehe.... nice and censored post just for me ..   Rock could only wish he would have been able to see it too


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

wow that posted 3 times... 
Oh well... The better for post whoring I guess


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

wait what'd you say randy could you repeat it?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

you missed the good 1 too or you'd know the answer


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

nope..I just had to feed the gas guzzling fuqqin ford....
put 10.00 in...needle barely fuqqin moved....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> wow that posted 3 times...
> Oh well... The better for post whoring I guess


is this site barely moving? I don't think it is my t-1 conection....


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

burner you seein double or triple need your temp taken?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> nope..I just had to feed the gas guzzling fuqqin ford....
> put 10.00 in...needle barely fuqqin moved....




hey i had that problem too till my tranny blew


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

You can take my temp Rock whether I need it or not  ...
fuq yeah


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Okay whered I put that strap on


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You can take my temp Rock whether I need it or not  ...
> fuq yeah




eww man think of what you just said and what the "thermometer" was sapposed to mean ewwwwww


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Strap on   
I'm not that kinda guy I'm affraid Rock


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Okay whered I put that strap on




man and i thought i pressed the limit; you're cool


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

oh i'm worse pretty sure fuq nobody is remembering to say fuq enough to drive SOMEONE to drink ha ha


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> eww man think of what you just said and what the "thermometer" was sapposed to mean ewwwwww



Hmmmmmm    I think I will take that comment back...
Can I please ... FUQ


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Hmmmmmm    I think I will take that comment back...
> Can I please ... FUQ




HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA

no.


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

my thermometer's the size of a tic-tac n it goes under your tongue. it won't hurt a fuqqin bit.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> oh i'm worse pretty sure fuq nobody is remembering to say fuq enough to drive SOMEONE to drink ha ha



wanna get drunk and press the limits?


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> burner you seein double or triple need your temp taken?


you are gonna be my fuqqin nurse! Wahoo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> my thermometer's the size of a tic-tac n it goes under your tongue. it won't hurt a fuqqin bit.



dam, you're hung. i'm pissed at my pet hamster he so much bigges than me.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_





point and laugh!  jk ok now you can take it back...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

yeah me n my voo-doo doll you post whore


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

me post whore? nah gotta be burner


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you are gonna be my fuqqin nurse! Wahoo!


i plotting to conjur up an illness so I can catch up with your posts.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

dam i used to be above burner with post then i had school fuqin school gettin in the way of post whorin well atleast i'll be a dr. soon and making tons and tons of money


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Burner needs to have you look at his nut. Fuq he used to have two...


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

hello.....olleh   fuq an echo


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Burner needs to have you look at his nut. Fuq he used to have two...



the remaining one is prostetic


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

fuq ouch


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

ya that'll happen  ....fuq


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

sup rock where ya from?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i hear it was self inflicted that's pretty fuqqin sick


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Maine just up the street from your box


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i hear it was self inflicted that's pretty fuqqin sick




ya some one told him that the ball washer at the golf course was for the other ones


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

oh double ouch ya know I thought my ball was veerin sideways on the 18th hole .fuq you probably could have reattatched it . suckers at the bottom of a water hazard now..poor burner


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

didn't you figure somethin up when it was the size of a pea? hahahaha jk burn


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

nope didn't suspect a fuqqin thing


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

fuq it's 3:25am here n I have kids to get ready for school in the am so need to be off to bed. Have a nice nite.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

nighty night


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 17, 2004)

dam i come to post whore one night and everyones gone


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

You Fuqin people comfuqenpletly forfuqingot to fuqin say the fuqin word- FUQ


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

what the fuq?


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

What didnt you underfuqinstand?
A) comfuqinpletely or
B) forfuqingot


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

I was commenting on the other ppl not saying the word fuq


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

OH Now I underfuqinstand


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I was sleepy FUQ


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

I am also Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Where the Fuq is everyone?Fuq!


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

I dont know, But as long as you here we can keep this fuqin thread alive


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Did you see burners fight film ? Fuq. Makes me woder what their motivation was.


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

No, where was it?


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

Oh and the motivation was probably Tang, Tang makes men do some weird fuqin shit, I almost forgot to through the fuq in there


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

It's up now cuz I just commented on it .it was like pg 24


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

OOPS FUQ FUQ FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Goodmorning Rock... Fuq


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

wait Im still looking for page 24 for what ever im looking for


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Fuqqin how you doin. I'm lookin back over the old posts from before I joined. Some good Fuqqin shit in there.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Feel free to revitalize some of them Rock....That would be fun


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

It's on pg 1 now the good fight thing fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Oh you mean your looking at this thread specifically.  I thought you meant that you were looking a other threads .... fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

hold a second ....I need to clean out my mailbox with all these subscriptions clouding up my inbox....FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

http://postarchives.entensity.net/071403/media/whiteboygetsasskicked.php
here it fuqqin is
im reading all the old threads


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Oh...the good ole fuqqin archives ...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

hold on Rock...i'm clearing out about 1000 fuq threads in my inbox


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

did mine last nite fuq took a while


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

ok fuq...more manageable now


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

All rocks fuqqing messages keep filling my inbox


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

All rocks fuqqing messages keep filling my inbox


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

All rocks fuqqing messages keep filling my inbox


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Damn I think I am seeing triple   FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Did I uncover a bug in Princes mail program   fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I'll be fuqqin damned


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I need a fuqqin nap


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

so how are you today Rock?  fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

sleepy my kids are swimming next door fuqqin nice weather


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

hang on while i pour a fuqqin coffee


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...allow me... I will serve you a cup..


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...allow me... I will serve you a cup..


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...allow me... I will serve you a cup..


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...allow me... I will serve you a cup..


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...allow me... I will serve you a cup..


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...how did that many messages appear...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

FUQ HOLE I SPILLED COFFEE ON MY PRETTY WHITE FUQQIN TABLECLOTH


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

oh fuq....sorry to hear that Rock...you fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I know it's a capital crime if everything isn't all pretty n girly here fuqqin anal bitch i am n all


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I like a girl that takes pride in her house... major plus in my book   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

One of the 1st old posts i pulled back up here was great cuz someone was in there talkin all pretentious know it all shit n got a boot up his ass. Fuq had to love that


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Boot up ass   FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

My pc is never this slow wtFUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

a certain someone that made it fuqqin funny


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Made what funny?   hmmmm fuq


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

Yawn I'm fuq'n tired


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Fuq U


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Fuq U



fuq no!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

What the fuq? hahaha


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq I have to go workout...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq, be back in about 2 hours


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

fuq you idiots


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Fuq I have to go workout...




Cluck? Fuq


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> fuq you idiots



Fuq'n promises........


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I wish I had somothing more cerebral to do fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

did you read they're sayin the beheading video is a fake...not enough blood, guys are fat, white hands gold ring... it fuqqin could be that is fuqqed


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

so where exactly can 1 watch this film it's fuqqin time


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

who the fuq is here?? Just Rock and I??


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

guess fuqqin so


----------



## Pitboss (May 17, 2004)

I think I fuq'n like it that way


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

you fuqqin would


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Rock I'm fuqqin here now to steal you away  
triple fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Ahhhhhh nice fuqqin workout...glad that is over


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Ahhhh fuq nobody here now


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq...what do I do now


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I guess I'll go for a fuqqin walk


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Fuqqin whores.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

If I lived in Cali, I would go for a fuqqin walk everyday!  I bet its fuqqin nice out now.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

fuq yes PreMier.....Awsome right now,  It's about 70 degrees (nice cool breeze) perfect for walkin...   I love walkin this time of night....  I'm going to be turning my walks into jogs though next month...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I need to go on a fuqqin cutting program...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

You know I'm fuqqing using the word fuq so much here I am getting in a bad habbit of saying it in other places   FUQ.. the word kinda grows on ya


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> fuq yes PreMier.....Awsome right now,  It's about 70 degrees (nice cool breeze) perfect for walkin...   I love walkin this time of night....  I'm going to be turning my walks into jogs though next month...


thats a little fuqqin chilly, its 93 degrees were i am at


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuqqin A, B and C   That is damn hot ST.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

You must have a fuqqin women in there with ya


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Did you fuqqin walk yet?


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> You must have a fuqqin women in there with ya


Fuq....I wished I did


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Fuqin fiquty fuq chuck!


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Why is IM so slow?  Damnit! FuQ!


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

FUQ  I just ate and now I don't feel like walking...

I had...

1. banana
2. piece of garlic bread
3. mash potatoes
4. egg roll
5 brocolli
6 corn on the cob
7. 10 almonds
8. glass of milk with glutamine 

Fuq did I forget anything


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Now I better walk it off though...FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Yep I'm really going now for walk...be back in about 30 minutes...FUQ


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

No enchiladas? Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I should wait and let that food settle...ahhh fuq it I'm going anyway....


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

If there were enchiladas I would have surely eatin them up too


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

FUQ!


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

fuq


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Wear your reflective tape Randy!

Fuq haha


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Ahhhh fuqqin back now...  I seen some lady walking her dog with a fuqqin flash light...   She lit up my way ...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Damn that was only fuqqin 15 minute walk though   FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Felt like a fuqqin half an hour though


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq now I need an ice cream


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

That decapitation movie is no fuqqin fake. Seen to many deer get finished off by slicing their throat to believe thet crap. It's real.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Randy where r you pukin up that ice cream sorry FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> FUQ  I just ate and now I don't feel like walking...
> 
> I had...
> ...


I know he's poopin, pinchin off a loaf, LEAVING a shit. FUQ


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

I was wonderin why he cut his walk to only 15 mins HAHA Fuq.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Alright you fuqs...I'm going again now cause you fuqqers are making me feel guilty....


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Had to poop FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

No stay FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Be back in another fuqqing 15 minutes...taking the dog this time.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

The dog needs to shit too! Fuq.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

ha ha FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

6 corn on the cob

How come when you eat corn, no matter how much you chew it, you poop it out in whole kernals?
    (Question submitted by Timzx) 
    Corn poop is one of the greatest mysteries in life. I grew up pondering the same question. This is what I think is happening: 
    When we chew corn, the outer coating slips off the inner kernal. This outer yellow coating is almost entirely cellulose, and is indigestible. It passes through the gut untouched, and emerges looking like a whole kernal, although it is mostly just the outer skin. The inside of the kernal is starchy and digestible, and that is the part that we succeed in chewing up. 

Is there any way to prevent corn from getting in your poop?
    (Question submitted by Steve) 
    I know of only one way - don't eat corn! 
Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

fuq I'm back now


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq I had to carry my dog 3/4 of the way can you believe that.
She is getting lazy.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I thought you were  fuqqin dead


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

She plays possum and just sits there and will not move so I have to pick her up and carry her....Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Who me....fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Have you tried faking her out?


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

What do you mean faking her out?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I watched that video. FUQ it is NOT fake.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I fuqqin made the mistake of carrying her once.. Now she just figures that she can play possum and that I will carry her so she doesn't have to walk...Can you believe that ?  Go figure?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Pretend you're goin to leave her there start walkin away.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I can't do that cause she is on a leash...Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

And I can't leave her cause I don't want a big dog to eat her     fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

o fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

yeah that is what I am thinking to....Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

She has you fuqqin wrapped! women fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Yeah I guess so ... Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Now I need a shower...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Life is to complicated...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

It wasn't shot like a hollywood film thank god but it wasn't unbearable. I grew up seein deer get killed. He was dazed but alive.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Where did fuqqin Premier go?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Takin a poop. fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq you keep talking about a fuqqin movie that I know nothing about... What are you fuqqin talking about?  fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

If you hit search by someones name you can see where they're posting


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq that is a long poop....


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Oh so you mean he is in the fuqqin poop thread?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

The beheading movie FUQQIN A


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Goddamn.  A fuqing tape drive broke here at work.  So instead of using ONE 8mm tape I am now loading my 12th reel to reel tape on   I will probably be busy for a while.  FUQ!


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

So that is how I can keep fuqqin track of you haaaa?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Shit. I mean FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq Premier...sounds like a streaming situation  fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Yeah unless im reading tons of shit like i was tonite


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

tapeworm fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

So where did this beheading movie come from.....fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Fuq I need to take my ZMA pills now...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

they are like fuqqin horse pills fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i asked where i could see it n decide for myself n supertech put a here link on so i watched it. Seen a lot of deer get sliced so thought I could tell n I could. Theres a thread up now about speculation the tapes a fake, he was dead when they cut him, the cia did it all kinds of FUQQED up shit


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

WTF is ZMA werewolf shit?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i mean stuff fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i asked where i could see it n decide for myself n supertech put a here link on so i watched it. Seen a lot of deer get sliced so thought I could tell n I could. Theres a thread up now about speculation the tapes a fake, he was dead when they cut him, the cia did it all kinds of FUQQED up shit


ST put up a link you say to the movie?    Fuq where is the link


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i take synthroid it's a thyroid med mine is broke to fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

http://www.q45.org/iraq-beheading.wmv


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

ZMA defined (fuq)


ZINC: A deficiency decreases muscle strength and endurance. Zinc is an anabolic element and promotes healing, tissue repair, and muscle growth. Zinc also increases the effect of Insulin-Like Growth Factor 1, Growth Hormone, and Testosterone. In addtion, many of the enzymes that prevent the buildup of lactic acid (the "fatigue acids") require zinc.
MAGNESIUM: A deficiency decreases oxygen delivery to muscle tissue. Magnesium promotes muscle strength, endurance, and relaxation. Magnesium also activates enzymes necessary for the metabolism of carbohydrates and amino acids.
The body's maximum daily release of growth hormone occurs about 90 minutes after going to sleep. Both zinc and magnesium increase the effect of growth hormone. Zinc also promotes the anabolic effect of testosterone, and magnesium increases muscle relaxation. Healing, tissue repair, and muscle growth are maximized during sleep. This is the reason it is recommended that ZMA be taken between dinner and bedtime. 
1. Increased muscle strength and endurance.
2. A decrease in muscle cramps and pulls.
3. Faster healing and recovery from injuries.
4. Improved concentration and alertness.
5. Decreased water retention.
6. Deeper relaxation during sleep.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i know i forgot my pills when I get thirsty n or get leg cramps I'm horrible about taking them fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

uh oh fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

That is actually not a good example of ZMA...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

It has more than just zinc and magnesium ...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

but you probably don't care...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

thought you went on to the film n thought you didn't want to see it. im a girl but theres reasons i can deal with it.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

whatever happened to inositol? fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Do you hunt? Seen farm animals butchered? Watched too many faces of death vids? Like to watch surgery n autopsies? ? ? dude you there?


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

What is inositol ?   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

uh don't tell anyone buts a b vitamin I think that  tyfiytru5e6 used to use to cut coke n it is good for weight loss.


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

were you poopin or watchin that vid


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Just seen on  the news where a dog chased a mountain lion up a tree in a local Palo Alto California neighborhood..   The fuqqin mountain lion was posing no threat and some trigger happy lady cop shot and killed it...   Pisses me off.  They could have used a traquilizer gun to bring it down... It wasn't going anywhere and was not posing any threat in the tree..   Those fuqqin lady cops always seem to try to prove something ...Fuqqer


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

dyke fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

nice soft heart you have there you sweet fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I just like animals...fuq....don't like dyke cops  fuqqers


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

my daughter is a leo she'd a killed that trigger happy dyke fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

And when the animal was posing no fuqqin threat....why take a fuqqin life....then she uses a fuqqin M16 or AR15 to kill the animal...Trying to look like fuqqin GI Jane or something...Fuqqin ass


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

peta will get her n fuq her up


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I could understand if maybe it started to come down to attack someone or something, but it was just sitting in the tree peaceful and the dyke shot the poor animal down in cold blood....fuqqin still pisses me off.... FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

is that an area where humans have been attacked?


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

This place was once the fuqqin mountain lions home and the fuqqer could have been humane enough to bring it down safely ...FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

do not watch that fuqqing movie


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

No Rock that is the sad thing...no humans have been attacked there by Mountain Lions ....At least that was not indicated... Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

ok I won't watch the fuqqin movie Rock ...


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

she'll be in trouble fuqqer


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I hope she gets in trouble for that....fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

post her pic n name send it to peta


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

what is peta? fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

make up shit like her panties got wet n she moaned when she shot it fuqqin slam her


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

people for the ethical treatment of animals they r huge


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

another reason to love pam anderson like we need one she'd deck that bitch fuq pam is cool


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

fuqqers


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

sick thing is seeing an animal wasted is more disturbing to me than a human


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Tesla is gonna love you when i tell her this


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> sick thing is seeing an animal wasted is more disturbing to me than a human



It's funny you say that, but I feel the same.
At least when I see humans that are killed by bringing it on themselves.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Tell Tesla...that I will stick up for the animals for her


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

animals have no capacity for cruelty they are pure even when they kill


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

but trained attack dogs the ones that killed that gay woman fuq n double fuq i wonder


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

And the animal was scared with all the people surrounding it....
It was a sensless killing .....


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I was bitten by a friends pitbull once...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

there undoubtedly will be a public outcry


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

He trained it to be mean...(He really wasn't a friend)..


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

And dog dragged big block and chain and came after me and ripped my pants and bit chunk of meat off my leg..and leg was bleeding    Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Now that fuqqin dog was a vicious beast...but this mountain lion was not like that .  fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

a dog tried to bite me once n it hurt my feeling like hey i love animals n he doesnt KNOW that but my sunglasses freaked it out I think


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

the reflective kind


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

oh fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

that cat was beautiful


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

fuqqin beautiful


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

This dog I was talking about would have killed me... good thing guy came by and pulled him away...  fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I would have had to fight for my life by grabbing something and hitting the dog with it....  fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

The fuqqer dragged like a 100 lb block with him and was tied to chain..fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i love pitts but wouldnt own 1 with ty bein so small but later i will


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

like dobies too


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

live next to a massive rottie-great dane mix he's a big baby fuqqin sweetheart


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

did you ever see the vid of the old lady's little dog getting eatten by a big snake? fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Let me tell you about animals....  These animals get a bad rap..  
They really are no more vicious than any other dog if you give them love and care and treat them like you would your own kids.

I had a pitbull and it was the smartest, most obedient, caring animal I ever had.......  He was also very gentle, even around smaller animals.  He knew that he might hurt them so he was very careful....      So the moral of the story if an animal is brought up right, they can be very gentle and safe..    

Well with in reason that is.. Of course a wild animal has the potential for violence...  It is in their nature, but if trained with love and care they can be very gentle too... Only in some rare cases like in zoo's have they killed people or injured their trainers..Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i think zoo animals are probably justified in killing . driven to it.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> did you ever see the vid of the old lady's little dog getting eatten by a big snake? fuq



Oh fuq...  I would have sliced up the snake man and saved the poor dog...  Then I would have made some snake skinned boots for ya as a souvenier   fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

So fuq...I guess tonight was animal night   fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Don't forget to not buy gas on the 19th..fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

i trust pitts if raised right but if one say got confused cuz a hornet bit it it is strong enough to kill my children so im not willing to have that strength here i love guns but dont own one now... later when the kids r older thats different. Tesla hunts.


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I'm all for screwing the gas company out of money..fuqqers


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Yes I can understand that Rock...I would play it safe with your kids too...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

But what I am saying is if you raised a pitbull from where they are babies...it would be safe..


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

I don't drive isn't that just too fem. wilting flower. the dog snake thing was kinda funny sad to say. if shed have hit the snake instead of filming it the idiot could have saved her dog dumb fuq


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

Not to say I would not leave my kids unsupervised... and would probably even wait like you just to be on the safe side  ...


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

You don't drive...?? fuq  How do you get to the store?


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

no sense riskin even the slightest chance I love them so much I would die if anything ever happened to them


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

taxi taxi taxi i wont take a cab that day swear


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

that's understandable


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Tesla fell asleep on the couch. did i mention we are nudists?


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

You take taxi to go to store ? fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

at bedtime mostly


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

You are a nudest...hmmmmm   Prove it?   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

or walk if we arent gettin much it's a small town fuqqin tiny


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Have you ever gotten a sunburn on your ass?   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

if i fall asleep w clothes on i wake up naked i undress myself in my sleep, if we go someplace n it's hot as soon as we're back it is stupidly funny to see us rush to strip down to panties when we get home.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Dammmmmmmmmnnnnnn sounds nice Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

well ty wears shorts. no can't says i have were very private nudists i guess


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I have to have my pants on when I sleep...  Well I mean boxers that is   fuq    And I like to kick one leg out so it is out of the covers...  I like my foot cold when I sleep   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

when tess would get sleepy when she was small shed tell people you have to leave now we're gettin naked.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Well Rock.....Now I'm getting tired....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I enjoyed our conversation, thanks for keeping my company while I was bored...


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

fuq i forgot . ty sleeps with me n when i come to bed he says i love you even though he's stone cold asleep n reaches out to touch me n says i like where your skin is cold- my neck or face...
i have a king size bed


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I need to get up and get ready for bed now....
my  is numb from sitting in this chair  fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> fuq i forgot . ty sleeps with me n when i come to bed he says i love you even though he's stone cold asleep n reaches out to touch me n says i like where your skin is cold- my neck or face...
> i have a king size bed



 fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i need to get naked i mean to bed fuq so ill see you tomorrow?fuq?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I still don't believe you get naked.... you must prove it to me    fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Well here goes my pills ....open wide, down the hatch 
<GULP>  fuq I think one is stuck in my throat


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Rock did you go to bed already...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Well I guess I will watch cops and go to be too ...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Rock...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ok...I know you're here...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

You're probably there just laughing at me...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ok Rock...if that is the way you want to play...fuq


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Its a great fuqin day today, isnt it?


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

I fuqin guess not


----------



## greekblondechic (May 18, 2004)

I'm eating some fuqqin chocolate


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Im eatin some fuqin cashews, and then a chicken samich  if anyone gave a fuq


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

I'm crashing my diet... a brownie and coffee

No sleep will make you feel totaly careless... that's the case today


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

I keep forgetting the FUQ after my post


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

my fuqqin throat hurts


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

WOOW^


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Are you a singer


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

no i suk at singing i think its allegies fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

thats scary fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

my son just got back from school. he's only 6 n drew a pic of his friend n him playing. his freind had a whip n he had a gun . It was a lovely desert scene.. the friend also had a lovely bloody bullet wound. The fuqqin teacer wrote no guns please.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

some people just have no appreciation for the arts fuq


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

LOL^ 



Thanks again for all your help Vieope


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Delete the posts.. lets not fuq the fuq thread.  
Wait a few minutes, I will try something new. _


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Tell me if you need something different. _


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Thanks again but it still said the need to be a .jpg


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_Only the last one is not a .jpg. The last is .gif but work here as well. _


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

vBulletin Message 
The uploaded file is not a valid GIF or JPG file. Please ensure that it is and try again. 


thats what it says. I tried to save it but it would only save as something else, like a BPM or something


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

_see?  It is the spitfire5. _


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

WTF thats hot


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

I converted this to a gif file


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Vieope...You have to much fuqqin time on your hands


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

And Rock you are very talented    fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

I have an image converter i can convert anything to anything Fuqqin rocks


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Vieope...You have to much fuqqin time on your hands


_Hahaha.. yes. Specially this afternoon. I am going to the gym in half a hour though. 
How are you doing? 

EDIT: Fuq_


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

That is fuqqin awsome Rock...


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ohhh I'm doin ok...  I'm just getting ready to have my afternoon protein shake..... and some toast ...fuq


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

You both fuqin Rock, Thanks


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

the hard member thing is funny i just noticed fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

I'll post something later to where to get the image coverter if i can fina a free download i have all kinds of toys fuqq


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Do you know of a free paint shop thing program


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

http://www.cnet.com/
free downloads of lots of stuff the 30 days to try before you buy deals are awesome ulead photoimpact8 and photoimpactxl are best do one n when it runs out do the other. they do everything
you'll find lots of goodies here


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> the hard member thing is funny i just noticed fuq


_Fuq, you are the first person that noticed it.  _


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Thank you very much


let me know what you find thats fun


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _Fuq, you are the first person that noticed it.  _


comes w my job


----------



## Vieope (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> http://www.cnet.com/
> free downloads of lots of stuff the 30 days to try before you buy deals are awesome ulead photoimpact8 and photoimpactxl are best do one n when it runs out do the other. they do everything
> you'll find lots of goodies here


oops i forgot to write the days to try after  30 it sucks when the 30 days are up so don't get em both at once


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Rock,  Can you say "Crack"   fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

If you know how to crack the code, you can eliminate the 30 day trials


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Also CNET and download.com is the same....been around for years.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Wait -- Now did I forget to say fuq....

I think I did....

FUQ
FUQ
FUQ  and another FUQ for good measure


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

FUQ am I in the right thread?
this is one of the 1st things I made w photoimpact8 n this








n this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the animation shop things are fun too


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

how do you fuqqin do that?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i downloaded some decoders but don't know what to do with the fuqqin things


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Maybe if you are really nice to me Rock... I will tell ya    fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Decoders    FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Damn Script Kiddies   FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

well i can't remember exactafuqqinly what they were called key finders maybe


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

You mean keygenerators    FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

yeah fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Just fuqqin with ya Rock....I'm just bored


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

brb fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

fuq ok


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

so how do i break these codes fuq?


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

How would I know...fuq

I don't even know which software you have?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

http://johnnycrass2.home.comcast.net/newjc3.htm
listen to Ballstar it's fuqqin funny


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ballstar


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

fuq I have to mow lawn


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

fuq I have to get a haircutt too


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Fuqqin whores


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

fuq you like the song?


----------



## KillerAbz (May 18, 2004)

*From my personal diary at http://www.jamieleigh.net*

My rants if you will...


5.18.04











Right now I am in New York for the public hearing of the National Commission on Terrorist Attacks. Pardon, they are officially calling them the "9/11 Hearings". Since I don't watch television of course, I was not aware of the new names they were labeling these things that are taking place. I have a little badge and everything and they are giving us a lunch break soon, I feel like I am back in elementary school. It was a strange morning and even stranger last few hours. It's real warm over here yet there isn't a single patch of sun in the sky. It's very cloudly and dark today, ironic. In truth, I really don't want to do this today, but there is just no way round it. So far I have seen videotape of things I have never even known were caught until now, and I am both shocked and saddened at the frenzied effort on behalf of the worlds media to capture in their own words, "that priceless very perfect shot of the burning towers." For me of course, the only shot that was perfect on that day, was the shot of human kind at it's absolute most evil and barbaric. There simply were no words, so for me to hear others who weren't there that day try to put words to the images is more than heartwrenching to hear. I will be leaving here at around 5:00 and returning back to New Jersey. I walked past what looked like a shooting range line of television reporters and stations when I got here, but even that was difficult. Some of these people are like vultures, they could care less if you are walking with a ton of books in your hands, or if you are obviously crying or distressed and not in the mood to stop and chat... they just don't care, they force their giant sponge microphones in your face like you are some loose canon. It was like dodging bullets, only way to describe it. Since lately my left leg at the top has been really hurting me badly, it was hard to walk as fast as I would have liked to, so that added to things. Either way, it was like a sworm of bumble bees, truly difficult if not impossible to avoid. 

This all so confusing for me. People are saying things underneath their breath like, "Lies, lies, these are all barrels of lies, I just can't believe it's come to this..." A few minutes ago as I am writing this, the man who is currently being questioned said something that enraged a group of people sitting directly behind me. Many people are clinching onto photographs of people they lost or whom gave their life on that day. I don't have anything aside from memories that are in my head. Of course I have certain photographs that I keep me with me at all times and take with with me everywhere I go, but I left anything like that behind before I left. I am sitting next to a woman (who I asked if I could write about here by the way) who was telling me a moment ago, that no closure will ever be possible with this entire thing, it was just to massive and it's effects are still lingering even right now. What is the point in continuing to dig on something that is already left it's scar on millions of people, especially with the violence that is taking place over seas at this very same moment. Pointless seems to be the word I keep hearing people say since I've been here. A lot of us (myself included) are just sitting her shaking our heads at was is going on. For me, those of you who know me, when the animal behavior of those who fear difference or freedom or the possibility of peace being the end to a means and are sitting right in front of your face with a giant American flag nearby, I don't know... the concept of compassion and true genuine healing just don't see to be on top of their very long lists... then again, when you deal with politics or intolerance it rarely is. 

It's difficult for me to find any of this truly authentic when you have a line of old men sitting in these large black leather chairs in front of you treating what happened that day as some sort of economic scandal. They keep using that word over and over again. Scandal. Scandal?!? Why must everything take on yet another campaign of blame on where to point the finger. What about the campain of healing? The campain of harmony and unity out of hatred and ignorance? We all know the world is a cruel enough place to those who care, but why not even attept a tiny amount of hope? Again, I am incredibly naive when it comes to my own humanitarian dreams and ambitions that they often seep into most of what is happening in the worlds "news" that I think it comes through no matter how hard I try to remain unbiased. I keep getting eerie snapshots from that day when everyone was staring and gasping. Those, and then images from when I went down there and helped bring towels and blankets to the K9 Rescue Dogs. I had little warm booties for their paws because they were walking all over broken glass and shrapnel while they looked for human remains. Many of them got huge pieces of glass deep into their paws and they were actually crying as the police and other people "in charge" were using them as sniffers to find dead. I know it was all what had to be done, but my heart answered straight away, and I had to get down there to do something. Still, I know even now none of that was nearly enough. The man speaking now is getting very angry so I want to tune back in and listen. It's hard for me. If I am not interested even the slightest bit in something that is being said you can tell straight away with me, I tune out and start daydreaming and just drifting off. It's hard to focus on something that only brings back tears or loss, hence my continued state especially lately of being "in another world" or "lost and reclusive" within myself. We are all crying and saying little things under our breaths as "conclusions and answers" are coming out such as "What? No. Wrong. Wrong. That never happened. Where are they getting this from? These are lies, lies, lies. This is a nightmare..." A lot of people are still angry and that's no surprise, but everyone is still very quiet. I was never angry, not once, and I can honestly say that... anger for me would never do anything because there were to many who needed help and to many in pain. Anger is a waste of an emotion when good can be substituted in and a life can be saved... pawed or feet... a life is a life. No matter how broken or in pain you are, if you continue to give of yourself to help someone else feel better, your own pains and fears are silenced, if only temporarily to get a job done. 

They are clapping now but since I am writing this up I missed what was just said. This is just a very odd, surreal atmosphere. Thank god I took a few sp's before coming here today, I wouldn't have been able to sit through this entire thing. People are going back and fourth attacking eachother, placing blame, commenting on speculations. Human beings are so strange... It's times like these I almost relish the times when people have written about me or called me some sort of an alien. I just don't understand this. There are little to no facts at all being talked about here. This is painful, yet a few of the people over to my left just burst out in huge laughter over something, just being silly and having a laugh, but unlike those pointing the fingers, they have a right to be silly because theirs are the hearts that are in the most pain. I believe the woman said something to the effect of, "I'm not a New Yorker for nothin." 

I am using someone's high-tec gadget to log into here and write this all out, and it's taking me incredibly long and my hand is now dead. My fingers are just to long I suppose for this type of thing, but it's very cool I must say. I had to giggle when I saw something like this come out... you can do anything on it, email, send messages, fax, draw, incredible. You know, I will never understand politics or the the justification of continuing to use them in the circle of blame and finger pointing. Human nature is the only thing that this is about. The extent to which some will go to prove a point, get attention, or rise above that with which they refuse to accept or recognize as different. It's about the love of power and not the power of love, peace, and unity that everyone is attacking eachother over here right now. It's a humanity campaign, and one with which both you and I well know and are aware of, have been taking place far before 9/11 even happened, and in fact, are happening this very second as I write this out which seems to be even that more painful. A seal of healing is anything short of impossible, at least in my lifetime. The wounds are far to wide. The irony and hypocritical cloud of smoke that is hovering in this room right now is like a massive ghost of all those who were killed that day. I just don't see the point to any of this. It is perhaps thicker than that giant ball I saw for myself on that frightening day. None of the dust has settled, nor will it ever. The silence is deafening. The lambs that were slaughtered that day, including many close lambs of mine, are all hovering and floating above taking time out from their new lives wherever those may be or what they may be as and are haunting throughout these crowded walls here today. This all just cuts straight done to the bone. 

+





Jamie Leigh Posted Within The Woods Of New Jersey ; LETTERS FROM YOU / EDITORIALS ; Join The JL Mailing List For Exclusives ; AOL IM at handle: xAnAmericanGrrlx ; The Official Jamie Leigh Fanclub ; [ CAFE SHOP AND STORE. Please support and help spread the word and messages behind them. ] ; Wishlist 




5.12.04












Tonight dear void, I will perhaps be writing about and sharing the most significant thing, thoughts, photographs, insights, and above all, unabridged truths than ever before, at least in the past few weeks. What I am about to open up about is something intended to bring not only awareness to anyone who may be reading this, but to the millions of people around this world, a world in pain and constant destruction, a motive and plan I have personally begun to notice the layers unveil themselves one by one of. This world is in screaming pain, and if the current images blazing across television monitors around the globe and on the cover of printed papers in the press are any indication of what is happening here, then it's safe to say that we are in greater trouble and isolation than ever. I can personally stand up for what it means to be isolated, in fact I've made a sport of out it and remaining as elusive as possible until things change for the better and I can give of myself as I've always known and dreamed that I've been meant for. Silence is the killer, yet because those who have felt they refused to be in silence no longer have taken the violent route to be heard as opposed to the peaceful route, we are now living in a lynching of humanity, pure and simple... at least that's how I characterize it. Beaheadings? Is this some sort of a living nightmare that we are in? Are we going to start bringing in the guillotines like they had in 18th century France? It can't just be me. How can this be possible that when I walked through those haunted and chilling rooms in the wax museums that I so love and admire and find sanctuary in, that those heads up on a stick that seemed so inhumane and terrorizing are now more accurate in terms of what we think of eachother? Have we truly learned nothing of those who have done things in the name of peace and celebration of difference and not segregation? Living in a bubble is perfectly fine, in fact I choose that and will continue to choose that no matter how universal or large my ambition. I love being private, it's when I think and create best. Naive? I am. Blind? Perhaps. Weak and afraid to lift even the smallest of fingers to try to make some sort of a thumbprint in the name of compassion and lost peace... fuck no. A personal plan of mine, but even more importantly, a purpose and genuine concern and realization. Without continuing to flubber through additional words I will save what is truly important for the next entry in this diary, lord knows I can ramble on an on when you've got a heart instead of a brain that has spoken for you ever since you entered this world. Please be certain to be here, this is something that must be seen and I pray and hope you will join me here later on this evening. There is only so much reading and book finishing one can do while sitting in the sun with skin becoming perhaps darker than I've ever seen on myself before things start to slowly add up like some invisible set of staircases to the sky. This isn't something you mess up on. This must be perfection in it's direct intent, even though of course as always, the judgments and thoughts that the human mind will take on something no matter how simple or pure it is are inevitable, it's a least worth a shot in my book. No matter how turned off, appalled, freaked out (that one is my favorite for obvious reasons) or laughed at what I do might appear, it's not worth keeping hidden, never was. Better to have done it and been shouted upon than not to have done it at all right? I know I've said this a million times, and I know I may be cynical in saying it especially considering my own personal pain is seeping out of this LABYRINTH like blood dripping off of a table, but I'll say it again...

When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace. How more evident can that be made and seen than with what's happening right now... to me, to this world, to humanity. Humanity is in a state of emergency. And as someone who dreams of being a humanitarian, and some sort a hope or ambassador for compassion and healing that we so desperately need, this is like yet another knife stabbing me from behind. The only problem is, most knives up to this point I have seen in plain view right in front of me when they went in, these are much more obscure. Think of the white dove. That is the only symbol that this world needs to be broadcasting coast to coast this very moment as I write this - the only one. 

How can anything else be more powerful than peace? Perhaps it's the fear of peace that is really doing the true killing right now... in my lost mind and broken heart folks, it is. 

I asked this to a few people the other day and keep repeating it to myself. How does one start a career occupation as a humanitarian leader and travel the world in the name of healing? What sorts of references or papers must I fill out for something like that? Come to think of it, I have no one who could properly vouch for me who fully understands me, perhaps at one point, but in the end heartbreakingly not so. So, thus again, the outcast and lonely hunter. But, they write about me and say I have multiple personalities anyhow, so how can I truly ever be alone right? Silly what some people will believe when they don't understand something. I am left handed, yet I can't seem to make sense of anything I've actually handwritten over the last two years or so, it's all such jibberish and insanity lost within some riddle. Is it alright if I myself can be counted in among those in need? I am not in my best form now as I once was, and that is seemingly snowballing downward as I write this faster than ever before, but I'll just have to pray that won't get in the way. It can't. I may be devastated, but I'm still me, just a far weaker version. Once I do start my travels and of course document everything good and bad, the pleasures and unbearable pains, is it alright that unlike those who came before me who cared so deeply and gave so much of themselves no matter what the world thrashed in their face, I have little to nothing of my own to start upon, not even a place to call a home? No paper that most call money, no family that I didn't have to create on my own? I hope so. If so, I'm ready since yesterday to go. 

Peace and Love... xojl

[ To gain access, email address submission here ] 

+





Jamie Leigh Posted Within The Woods Of New Jersey ; LETTERS FROM YOU / EDITORIALS ; Join The JL Mailing List For Exclusives ; AOL IM at handle: xAnAmericanGrrlx ; The Official Jamie Leigh Fanclub ; [ CAFE SHOP AND STORE. Please support and help spread the word and messages behind them. ] ; Wishlist 


Love,
Jamie Leigh

http://www.jamieleigh.net 
Email:  jamieleighdotnet@hotmail.com


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

wtfuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Wow Jamie!  Words can not express how truly sorry I am that you were one who had to experience a loss as a result of the traggic event that took place on that horrific day 9/11.   I can not imagine the pain that you must be going through.  That is something unfortunately that will stay with you forever.

It was very kind hearted to extend your help as you described.  Especially the poor dawgies.  I'm sure they really appreciated the boots that you made for them .

If you ever need someone to talk to....don't hesitate to send me a message.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

wtfuq it's beyond comprehension JL I wish I knew you personally you sound so sincerely wonderful. When Jenna cut her paw it took forever to heal.. why didn't these dogs have boots already?
Bees targeting the bereaved... your images remain and provoke thought and emotion... and finally, I hope action. Thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

You may want to think about approaching a church and asking about their missionary campaigns. Tell them what it is you want to do.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Yeah Jamie seems like a very nice person Rock... I wish there was something I could do to ease her pain........


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

And what is that ridiculous picture of that ugly guy all photoshopped around you Rock


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Will you photoshop some babes arms around me too


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Oh forgot to use the word....   sorry  "Fuq"


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

yeah i will


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

That is THE Rock fuq he's hot


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

had to go see Ty n I keep fuqqin up my typin I'm eating ice ceam out of the box n it's in the way


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

fuq where'd you go?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

notice my fuqqin status? im's 1`st wet member pretty cool huh


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Yeah you fuq...how did you get that under your avatar?  I want to put something under my name....fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Fuq I am going to look at my avatar options now...fuq I must have missed that option.... fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

vieope did it


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

he has a hard member thread up


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Fuq how do I do it Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

what do you want exactly?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Fuq he had to of just edited the photo and added the words in the bottom then posted it as an avatar....   But then you have to shrink the size of the image more.. I don't want to do that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

sec coffe ic was 2 messy fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Fuq I had caffe mocha earlier


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

put another pic on your sig that says it fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

im using a kalhua creamer i don't really like but my throat hurts so who cares fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i could probably do it for you without losing any size


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i like how it's colorful by my sig now n if you click on those pics they r huge


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

batgirl is fuqqin smokin i have a few of her


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Yeah Yeah...rub it in...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

WHERE THE FUQ DID YOU GO?


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

You can't add it without losing the size...cause I am at maximum size now.. If you add characters those are bytes...and take up space thereby reducing size baby pie   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

oh i thought i could add text by his chin or curved around his face


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i have a gif creator program


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

No baby pie... characters take up space   fuq  But I will play with it tomorrow and see what I can do


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i have a gif creator program



I do too..., and the special one to work with animation such as what I am using..   A standard gif editor won't work my sweet 
fuq


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Fuq...If I was Rock, my hand would be a bit higher


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Well have to go take shower now ...


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Then have to walk...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

hey dont call the dog names


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Nite chickey...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

got your wolf n im gonna fuq him up


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Thats fuqin bad ass


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

All right where the fuq is every one


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

no fuqqin idea


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Hi Rock   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Howyafuqqindoin?


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Hi Wock   I not doin nuttin fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

me cruisin the forum again. that ghost thing scared the crap out of me last nite fuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Yeah....Scared hell out of me too


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Damn, I am seeing doubles.  Fuq.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Whatup Premier ....fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

HEY you can't do that! premier i have randys wolf you want it?


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Fuqiwastoosurpisedtoremembertofuqqinsayfuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Hey you can't mess with my woofie....  fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

well time for some fuqqin hostage negotiations...give premier back his avi or the wolf gets make up n pink fuqqin panties


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I can do it too fuqqin photofuq him up bad


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Ohhhhh alright... I will relinquish his avatar....and it is not an AVI


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

i type w one or two fingers ANY shortcut will do FUQ avi's r music right? don't laught fqr


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

i could paint wolfie up a fuqqin tree with 1 baddass dyke cop aimin at his ass


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

No, AVI's is a movie format...   Music is MP3 you ninny.... FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i could paint wolfie up a fuqqin tree with 1 baddass dyke cop aimin at his ass


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

okay here


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Your so funny Rock   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

okay fuq gotta play fair


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

oh i have music videos avi ones


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Uggg ohhhhhh...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

....fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

what ? fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

you fuqqin ahole i thought Prince was here to kick our asses for YOU stole P's thing n I n FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

lol   fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I can hardly wait to see what you fuqqin try next


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Makes ya wonder doesn't it... 
Better watch out


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

So you are a rock lover now thats kinda fuqqin gay wolfie


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> So you are a rock lover now thats kinda fuqqin gay wolfie



Why do you say that.....Isn't your name Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

yep.....that is what I say


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Hey it feel funny to be talking to myself ...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

you are fuqqin seein things


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I guess so...ymmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I bet Premier is up to something Fuqqin watch out


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, where is he at ????  fuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I go get drink...be right back


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

coffee


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

FUQ my throat still hurts


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Where'd you go Mexico for a fuqqin Tequila shot.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Fuq I hate my job


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I really want to go home...FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

What do you do? Fuq!


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Tech support for a fuq'ing pharmacy chain.  What the fuq do u do?


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to be staying home with my kids but I used to do a lot of stuff , from managing a senior home to cocktail waitress


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

was a chambermaid in Vegas I actually liked that job


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

The old people wanted to kill each other all the time that job sucked


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

your job fuqqin bore you or you work w aholes?


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Wow..u had some cool ones.  My job is just fuqing boring


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I want to become a personal trainer but don't know how diplomatic I'd be with the fat n lazy


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

oops fat n lazy fuqs


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I'll have my certification in June.  I cant fuq'ing wait!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Staying home is getting old I am wanting to do something but it'd have to be a job where I can be here before n after school be off if 1 gets sick so I pretty much need to be my own boss


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

PT is a good way to go for that


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Used to do wall papering "Paper Dolls" that was fun.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Nekkid???


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I have a fuqqin cool idea you ever see that guy with the grilling show Tyler's something put on barbecues for people they don't have to do any of the work...


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

no but hey we might still be in business if we had thought of that...fuq


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

FUCK!  I just spilled water all over myself


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

That is a good idea, RG!  

How the fuq did u do that, Pre


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

My pipe dream is to own a chain of fitness parks where people can stay fit doing stuff that is so fun they think they're just playing BUT fuq eeew fat lazy people.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Not a bad idea.  Fuq...I gotta do something soon and get out of here.  Hopefully, PT'ing will pay off


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Pre Mier did you see the heated hostage negotiations over your avatar it was funny


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

I have this styrofoam cup with a lid and straw... well, I was sitting back in my chair, and the lid wasnt on all the way.  When I tilted it back to drink, it popped off   So I got a huge gush of ice fuqqing cold water all down the front of me and in my lap


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Pre Mier did you see the heated hostage negotiations over your avatar it was funny



Yea lol  Thx


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I play tomb raider n imagine people trying to outrun big boulders like lara or swim to secret chambers in a water puzzle ...that might complicate getting insurance.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

he put up Princes avatar n scared the crap out of me I thought uh oh...fuq it was funny I had wolfie on mine for a while


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

no one has noticed the wet member


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> FUCK!  I just spilled water all over myself



Need some help taking off those wet clothes? 

Guess you're a wet member too


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

a ha ha ha ah wet member PreMier


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)




----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

rockgazer i love how u put ur pic and the rock's together, its cute


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

he spilled water i just got it


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Ah...gotcha.  I'm slow tonight


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

jesus no one thinks it's real fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Is it you? there is lotsa fine booty on the forum


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

Thanks Var


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

LoL, its me, but it's nothing to be proud of.. it's pretty much a before pic..


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I deleted my little compliment since you yawned at me in the "Hard Member" thread!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

I wasn't yawning, it was a surprised face.


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Oops..that was an "embarrased" smiley!    I suck!


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

Well, I'll say it again then,  Your avi is hot.  And I dont want to see a reply saying that its "not anything to be proud of"!!!


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

My night here is over...thank god!!!  Have a great fuq'ing night everyone!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

thanks and good night var


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Need some help taking off those wet clothes?
> 
> Guess you're a wet member too




You have no idea how much I would like you to help me out of my clothes


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

nite Var


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Going to bed already greek


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Telsa click here


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I'm going here Saturday


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

fuq
fuq
fuq


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I'm going here Saturday


fuqqin cool, i like airshows


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

thats fuqqin great....i show up and everyone leaves


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Fuq you scared every 1 away ST


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

I gueess so...


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Did you wear deoderant today ST   
<sniff> <sniff>  it's not me


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

my dad took us to see the blue angels all the time as kids i used to go watch the guys at nellis air force base in nevada do manuvers too awesome they'd come down low by the fences when they saw people out there n let you feel what they were flying. it'd shake your body n make you half deaf. cool Bangor has some good air shows too military ones.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I'm going here Saturday


I wanna fuqqin go there!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

oops not a plane fuq


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I wanna fuqqin go there!



Fuq yes B-Man is here!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> my dad took us to see the blue angels all the time as kids i used to go watch the guys at nellis air force base in nevada do manuvers too awesome they'd come down low by the fences when they saw people out there n let you feel what they were flying. it'd shake your body n make you half deaf. cool Bangor has some good air shows too military ones.


I fuqqin love air shows....having been a cop in the AF...I got to work a few of them....
Had a great one when in Italy


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Fuq yes B-Man is here!


howthe fuq aRE YA, MY BROTHA!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Doin alright I suppose.  I am tired, and this girl I asked out to a BBQ on Saturday said no... fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_


hey gfazer..you can be my fuqqin wingman anyday!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

once as soon as the tbirds finished it started pouring like crazy from the noise i think


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

I'm more like a wingnut har har fuq


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I fuqqin love air shows....having been a cop in the AF...I got to work a few of them....
> Had a great one when in Italy



Kewl Burner....


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I'm going to catch a ride with one of them F18's and have them drop me over Rocks house.  This way I can parachute down her chimney for a surprise visit


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

Shoulds seen the one in fuqqin Italy...500k people crammed onto the air field.
Kinda funy, we had the f-117, stealth fighter there. u think that would be of great interest to the masses. Well, one of the motor patrols in the area the people gathered, they were in rapture of the HUMMER.
My super visor was the area leader (driver) and was mobbed. He ended up having his pics taken with gawd only knows how many people wearing his flak vest and helmet with him at port arms (know what that is?) with the hummer behind them..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> I'm going to catch a ride with one of them F18's and have them drop me over Rocks house.  This way I can parachute down her chimney for a surprise visit


good fuqqin luck!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

a wolf in the ciminey fuq that'd surprise me


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

This is me coming in for a landing.... Rock setup up red balloon as a marker...


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

keithturbyfill.com





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You've been denied Access! 

   If you've come to this page, then you're trying to access material not available to be served remotely, or I've made a mistake on one of my links, or my web host provider is having problems, or you're trying to access something that doesn't have the permissions setup to allow that access.   Whatever the problem is, I'd like to know about it.  If you're willing to help me by letting me know, please click on the message link below.  Otherwise, just click on the link to go back to the page you were on previously. 

From here, you may:
Send me a message telling me about the problem.  Please tell me what page you were on and what link you clicked on to get this error page.

Return to the previous web page. you were viewing.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



 Click to go back to previous page




Copyright (c) 2002, Keith Turbyfill.  All rights reserved.


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

big gray box containing tiny white box with motherfuqqing red x


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Fuq what else did you hang on your clothesline Rock     Is that a fuqqen steak


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

k see it now kids get the gun it's a fuqqin wolf....wait a minute....


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

I prefer the front fuqqin door..


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> a wolf in the ciminey fuq that'd surprise me



Fuq my ass is stuck, someone pull....


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

Be careful what you want to get fuqqin pulled....stubby.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Front door...that's to easy Burner... I want this to be a surprise...


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

dumbest criminal after trying to break into an empty house - and then getting stuck in the chimney for eight hours. 

The man, who could not be identified as he had not appeared in court, got stuck in a chimney


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

That's what you get for trying to find chimney photos Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Nude Man Pulled From Chimney on Christmas (AP) fuq i was really surprised


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

nah im awake.. i was watching TV


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Nude man pulled from chimney on Christmas
MINNEAPOLIS (AP) ??? A naked man got stuck in the chimney of a bookstore early Christmas morning. Don't worry, it wasn't Santa Claus. 
The 34-year-old man was treated Thursday for bruises and abrasions at Hennepin County Medical Center after being found naked and lodged in the furnace flue at Uncle Hugo's Bookstore. He was expected to be charged with attempted burglary on Friday. 

"He was lucky," said police Lt. Mike Sauro. "He was only stuck in that chimney for a few hours. It's kind of a happy ending, because if he had been in there until that store opened Friday morning, it's my judgment he would have died. 

"He doesn't appear to be a hard-core criminal, just stupid." 

Police suspect that the man was drunk when he climbed atop the one-story building and removed all his clothes to help squeeze into the chimney. He then started to slide down the 12-by-12-inch chimney shaft, Sauro said. 

"He's not Santa Claus," Sauro said. "He's a really skinny guy. And he's lucky he didn't get cooked." 

The man told police that he entered the chimney about 1 a.m. Thursday to retrieve keys he accidentally dropped down the shaft. 

A passer-by called police around 9 a.m. Thursday, after hearing screams for help coming from inside the store. Firefighters broke into the chimney with sledgehammers and freed the man. 

"The store is pretty well torn up," said owner Don Blyly, who came in Thursday to hang up signs for a sale to begin Friday. "This is not what I came in here for today, but that's what I have to deal with."


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

There ya are...hi Greeky


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

where is the photo?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

hi randy!

vieope made my ass too small


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Come join us... We are having way to much fun here


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Vieope has all the fun jobs....now he's playing with your ass


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

see? small ass!


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

COOL GBC welcome to the wet n wild club....


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

nu uh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is a small ass yours is fine


----------



## greekblondechic (May 19, 2004)

lolol

tomorrow ill ask vieope to make the pic bigger


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

omg fuqfuqfuqfuqfuqfuqfqufqu we are all forgetting


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

ass is so fuqqin distracting


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

no fuqqin kidding!


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Anyone see the new video release from blockbuster....
It was written by a dick..    A Philip Dick 

Paycheck...

Synopsis 

John Woo directs the sci-fi action thriller Paycheck, based on a story written by Philip K. Dick in 1953. Waking up with his short-term memory erased, engineer Michael Jennings (Ben Affleck) learns that he has been doing highly secretive work for the last three years in exchange for billions of dollars. But when he tries to get paid, he finds out that he himself had previously exchanged the money for an envelope of random clues to his life. Chased by an FBI agent (Michael C. Hall) and his old boss Rethrick (Aaron Eckhart), Michael uses the clues to find out his identity and prove his innocence. Uma Thurman appears as his love interest and partner, Rachel. ~ Andrea LeVasseur, All Movie Guide


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

ever read The Yellow River by I. P. Freely? fuq....


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

The Bikini by Seymour Skin?


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

The movie sounds good but i haven't seen it.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Fuq Rock you make a strong drink


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

was just there i told you VERY little coke


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Spitfire...up to his tricks again


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I think it needs more coke and less firewater  <OUCH> fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

firewater good


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

spitfire gets around


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

I'm fuqqin sick...trying not to lose my linch...you welcome for sharing..


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

i could be really mean but


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

Nurse...... i need a  sponge bath


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

hoe hoe hoe


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)




----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

Uh ....I will take the first one


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

i found a sexy animated little movie but cant copy url


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

http://aolsearch.aol.com/aol/redir?...ItemURN=http://jeff.3dnews.ru/characters.html


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

does this work?


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

you see the movie?


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

can not find a movie


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

it says under her play animated clip


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

http://jeff.3dnews.ru/animation.html#gamestaff


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

fuq duh me there we go


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

Oh ok...Found it but my real one player only plays the audio and not the video


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

get winamp its free or windows media player mine played on real player can you update?


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

where can i get winamp


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

any way hate to go but my throat is killin me n I need to get to bed... thanx for keepin me company c you tomorrow?


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

cnet downloads just go there they have tons of free downloads of everything


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

ok goodnite


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

or just go 2 winamp


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

nite


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> i could be really mean but



Promises Promises


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

I feel a little fuqqin better..thanks for the concern!


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Hey Burner...whatup...fuq


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Fuq I have to go feed my zoo of animals...be back


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

did you see the sexy nurse movie?


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

No where ....


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Fuq...rockgazer has a lot of posts this week.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

http://jeff.3dnews.ru/animation.html#gamestaff
where do you ckeck stats? posts etc?


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

Fuq I got high honors instead of highest


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

im tryin to catch up to burner i have a voo-doo doll


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

For Post statistics....click HERE


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Fuq Greeky!  Thats impressive as hell anyway


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Randy is


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Thats funny


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

gonna catch me today


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Randy is



I am what


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Maybe the nites young n i slept on n off most of the day- allergies


----------



## greekblondechic (May 20, 2004)

thanks Var!


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Ahhhhh Pooorrrrrr baby.....Does wock have the snifffffilllllles


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

no just a scratchy throat


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

f


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

u


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

q


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

fuqfuqfuq


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Fuq...this ISSA stuff is pretty challenging.


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

But pretty fuq'ing interesting


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

I've been studying and posting here all day.  I should do some fuq'ing work before I get fired.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

what is issa?


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

International Sports Sciences Association (fitness cert)


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

cool thats what i should be studying


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

i'd like to start a program in schools that educates children about weight and health before they weigh 250 lbs. Just map out the program n have others present it. fat kids don't stand a chance...


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

Very true


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

what are you planning to do


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

i swear if someone did the fitness adventure park thing it would make them rich


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

I'm planning to train clients at my local gym until I build up enough (and enough $) to quit my job here.  Ultimately, Id like to open a personal training studio, but we'll see how it goes


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

i saw a man on tv once his daughter was grotesquely fat n just 2 or 3 n he feeds her anything she want's. that's child abuse.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

sounds like a solid plan i'm sure you'll make it work


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> im tryin to catch up to burner i have a voo-doo doll


whatcha gonna fuqqin do to me once you catch me? oooh...wait...did I answer my own question?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

we are (*read YOU) are in some serious fuq thread violation!\
RG, get over here, drop your pants and get thirty lashes.....
Right fuqqin now!


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

i think a cool job would be to charge people to teach them different ways to work fitness into their lives when a weakness rules some things out like my freind john his legs are shot n he just doesnt do anything there is so much he could do that wouldnt be as hard on his legs...


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

didn't you say you were fuqqin sick last nite?


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

b02 might want to take back that fuqqin lip wheres that doll?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

yep-fuqqin sick. praying for death...feel better. Not  alot, but will be able to work all night....


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> b02 might want to take back that fuqqin lip wheres that doll?


I know nuthing about no stinking fuqqin doll!

what lip?


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

It has to do with catchin up to your posts...voo-doo doll....you were sick.....I'm in trouble i sense lip keep it up n the doll gets this


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

click on pic to appreciate the full fuqqin depth of my threat


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

you're gonna let me fuqqin use that on you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

Hey Randy!
How the fuq are ya, bud!


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

nope its for the doll.... the doll looks like you....


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

I do not think randy is here


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

There is no one to hear you screammmmm


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

okay so using it on me is not such a bad idea either...fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> nope its for the doll.... the doll looks like you....


must be a damn good looking fuqqin doll!


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

it's a damn horny fuqqin lookin doll


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

wann cum and play with my fuqqin doll?
puh-lease?


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

has your bum started to feel fuqqin funny?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

naw, babe-
it's exit fuqqin only...YOURS on the other hand....


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

thats not how this fuqqin doll is made


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Happy Friday Rock....fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

where is everyone some guy bustinouts tryin to start a fight


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

not really just misread me well didn't know what i'd said 90 posts before just kidding its just dead here fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

how do i find stats witout needing a link


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Rock....Can you say what you just said in english please


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

i told him 1,471? posts to go to figure me out start reading i hope he isn't silly enough to try that...


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

where on the bloody forum baord do i look for bloody stats ballocks-hows that?


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

To get to stats....scroll up to top rock and click "home".
Then look closely at the right hand column and scroll down.
You will then see "Top 10 Posters" link.

Fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

o fuqqin a thanks


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

I'm off to go watch cops
fuq


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

nite Rock


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

nite Burner


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

o fuqqin thanks a lot


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

nite Telsa


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

nite randy


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

it's 3:17am here she to bed hours ago


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

nite john boy


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

cool im snaggin that fuq we always forget to fuq


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

It's ok you can hold my hand


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

just not your uh wolf?


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2004)

good fuqqin nite!
just went trhu about 30 link  exhcages with other realtors...that took a long fuqqin time to do!


----------



## Chain Link (May 21, 2004)

I've been house shopping for a while now, and a few days ago, I realized Yahoo carries listings too, so I checked there. I found this, along with 2 other(larger properties) at very good prices considering the area. 
http://realestate.yahoo.com/display...a397162e&cr=&cpcy=&fullnodeid=750007014&intl=

Not the house you would brag about, but at the price I couldnt complain. Notice the date posted being,"May 17, 2004"  Well, I called the listing agent, Todd Rivers, and he hasnt had a house in that area in over a year! Amazingly he expected my call and immediatly(sp) offered his assistance in finding a home. I told him,"No thanks, Ill find an agent who doesnt want to waste my time"
between those 3, I though my house shopping was done.. FUQ!
And FUQU Dam*** unscrupulous real estate agents! Of 13 properties Ive called for up to this point, 12 were sold at least 2 months ago. The exception was a sinkhole home(which MLS didnt mention.. )


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Realty Sales People - can't trust them and almost can't do it without them fuq...


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 21, 2004)

Stupid Cell Phone salesmen at the mall.  I want to punch them in their faces.


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Yeah those Cell Phone salesmen in the mall are cocky little SOB's Aren't they?    fuq


----------



## supertech (May 22, 2004)

fuq them cell phone mall sales poeple


----------



## Chain Link (May 22, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=655947#655947

FUQ!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Fuq

Last night I heard a bunch of sirens 
I drove around the block and proceeded to drive by the scene.  It looked like someone I knew, but didn't want to stop.   I could see a bunch of bystandards standing around like idiots.    In my opinion I think it is so tacky and disrespectful for people to stand around in front of someones house trying to make a circus out of someone elses misfortune.    It sucks!

Well today the girl who lives there walked by and I asked her what had happened.  She said her mother past away .   That is definately a hard thing to have to go through.   I told her that I wished there was something I could say to make things better, and added that there unfortunately are never words that can help something like that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2004)

That is traggic was she old?


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Yes, I'm sure the girls mother was pretty old .  Probably at least 70-80.   Still I can't imagine how hard it would be to lose your mother or father


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2004)

My father is dead when I talk about my Dad it's my step father


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2004)

We were only close up until I was 14 or so so it onlt affected me slightly. All I lost was memories not a real presence in my life.


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2004)

it's kinda nice in a way that i got to hang on to seeing him through childlike eyes...


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Well that is both good and bad Rock.  I'm glad you weren't hurt badly after the loss, but am also sorry you weren't closer.

But I didn't post this message to make everyone sad.  I just wanted to make the point that I thought it is tacky for people to gather around when paramedics are dispatched in a residence.  People try to make a circus out of others misfortune like I said.  And that is my point.


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2004)

I agree it's weird.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Fuq... It seems this forum is getting slower and slower. FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2004)

Yep time for a new thread wait a second


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> I agree it's weird.



Yeah its like people are out there having a party or something.  Just looking for an excuse to gossip and BS....    It's not right.


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

come play


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

come play where?


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

new thread


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

what is the thread Turkey Beak


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

I got my tickets today for the airshow via Fed X


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

And guess who is lying right on top of the envelope


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2004)

movie whore n ginger my fav little spoiled girl


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

Movie Whore ..... No they are not movie tickets, they are the airshow tickets...You know Thunderbirdies


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

Remember... 

Wolf catches ride and parachutes down your chimney to surprise ya  laugh:


----------



## Spitfire (May 28, 2004)

WHAT THE FUQ HAS BEEN GOING ON HERE, WHERE THE FUQ IS ALL THE FUQS, IS IT JUST ME OR DOES IT SAY 'The "Official" FUQ thread!' ON THE TOP OF THE PAGE , HOLD ON LET ME CHECK.... OHH YUP THERE IT IS- The "Official" FUQ thread!

Just fuqin with yall, but for fuqs sake, thow a little fuin there once in a while... FUQ


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Sorry, How Many Fuqs did I miss here?   

fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 

There...That should cover any I might have missed


----------



## supertech (May 28, 2004)

fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq , 
fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq, fuq , fuq , fuq ,


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

i fuqqin clicked fuqqin don't fuqqin use a fuqqin avatar to fuqqin remove my fuqqin old one n now I can't fuqqin put a new fuqqin avatar fuqqin up!!!! FUQ does anyone fuqqin know how to fuqqin fix this fuq up?


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Maybe Cassanova can help you get it back in there


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

what are you fuqqin laughing at?


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

You are Cassanova so get to it fuqqin  A


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

No honestly I haven't dove into this new software yet, so I don't know either 
Send a PM to Mudge or Prince , he should know.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

Anyone ever hear if it ain't broke don't fix it- fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

Me n Tyler had a two day sleep marathon. I think it's the fuqqin rain.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

I have my instant yahoo little fuqqin thing up now.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

I couldn't post yesterday. Stupid fuq'n upgrade said I was logged in but I wasn't. I went into withdrawls I think..........


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

WHY THE FUCK CAN'T I PUT AN AVATAR UP


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

I see your avatar?? That pick of Rock, the one in the middle.. he looks kind of well, fug, gay


----------



## supertech (May 29, 2004)

i fuqqin agree


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

his eyes are doctored there is a pic of him fuqqin me in there how gay is that?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

ah but he's watching you being fuq'd .... so uhm there's got to be something to that that'll make him looking gay make sense.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

hey I wanna see!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

I really am starting to hate women!! FUQ!!!!!!  read my post in my journal if you want more info...


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2004)

all right, I fuqqin will!


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2004)

hey PB, how's the fuqqin ass pirate business going?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> ah but he's watching you being fuq'd .... so uhm there's got to be something to that that'll make him looking gay make sense.


he's not watching he's participating thus the name of the pic DJ's Daydream...


----------



## Burner02 (May 29, 2004)

wel, I for one wanna see the fuqqin shot...for artistic purposes, of course...


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey PB, how's the fuqqin ass pirate business going?



Okay I fuq'n guess. Sold 4 shirts today, all word of mouth so that's cool. Had a customer ask what shirts? I said Asphalt Pirate and he said.. Oh hey yeah i saw someone wearing that in San Diego. That was too cool!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he's not watching he's participating thus the name of the pic DJ's Daydream...



Well if I was participating I would be sitting there day dreaming!! One hand would be busy as hell and the other... well busy too!! LOL


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

what the fuq...sights been down all mourning


----------



## Sosunni (May 30, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I'm FUQ'N back!!!!

I think.  Lets see if I can handle my somewhat hectic life and get BACK in it!

I'll update in my own thread... no need to FUQ'n piss of anyone!!  BUY WTF... here I AM!


----------



## Dero (May 30, 2004)

HOLLY FUQ!!!!!!
Sosuni,man you look good!!!!  
Don't say you're in Vegas,you'll give poor ol' Alboob a cardiac!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

ditto!
U look fuqqin good! all tan and shiat!
been doing any nekkid skiing late'y? Have pics?


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Burner, 

You better not let your girlfriend see these messages, you'll never have any hope of getting back together


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I'm FUQ'N back!!!!
> 
> I think.  Lets see if I can handle my somewhat hectic life and get BACK in it!
> 
> I'll update in my own thread... no need to FUQ'n piss of anyone!!  BUY WTF... here I AM!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Burner,
> 
> You better not let your girlfriend see these messages, you'll never have any hope of getting back together


ha ha....I'd just tell her that sue is my surrogate sister, adn me being from an undisclosed southern state...it's all good..


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I'm FUQ'N back!!!!
> 
> I think.  Lets see if I can handle my somewhat hectic life and get BACK in it!
> 
> I'll update in my own thread... no need to FUQ'n piss of anyone!!  BUY WTF... here I AM!


Another hottie hits the board. How long till you guys are out fuqqin numbered?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

heh heh...silly girl..we PREFER Those fuqqin ods!


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Yeah,  I wouldn't complain to be overwelmed by hotties


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Oh, and can I replace Rocks hand with mine.  You know, the one that is on your boobie?


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

have you noticed where he is fuqqin standing?
I'd like to mimick that position..


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> have you noticed where he is fuqqin standing?
> I'd like to mimick that position..


My point exactly


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

you want her fuqqin booby...
I want her fuqqin...
well, enough said..


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

randy yours is pointy? fuq


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Boy Burner, you move fast. Your relationship hasn't even officially ended has it?


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> randy yours is pointy? fuq


Yeah, you make it very pointy Rock


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Boy Burner, you move fast. Your relationship hasn't even officially ended has it?


actually, bud-
we are on the road to fuqqin recovery...


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

I'm in this fuqqin mood


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

better let her know theres a lot of tasty pie about


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks babe-
but I'm in fuqqin love....all will turn out fine.
Thanks for the concern


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Mutha fuqqer...


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Fuq.... time to eat


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

you like pie?


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 your sposed to say fuq in your post....
What sort of fuqqen pie??


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Actually I live in Maine and am looking for a blueberry pie recipe I lost. The wild blueberries are huge on Mt. Katahdin but they are best in my pie. The recipe kicked fuqqin ass. Ask the Mrs. if she knows of a recipe where you cook the blueberries with cornstarch before putting them in the pie shell. No one seems to have ever heard of it.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

or there is The Rocks kinda pie which is what I meant till I realized you're married


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

oops fuq


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

That pie would be fuqqen nice but the cooken kind would be something my misses wouldn't fuqqen cook


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Uh which pie would be nice? I'm lucky we are so active I get to eat pie but not often and I cut the sugar n use really thin crust thats why this recipe is good the crust doesn't get gooey. I make a mean apple pie too n pumpkin cheesecake at Thanksgiving. I have two very active kids so some treats are a must.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

I want some fuqqin pie....Sams make a goooood apple pie..


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

with a bizzillion calories if I'm having a bizzillion calories it is going to say Ben N jerrys on the box.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

h....chcoclate chip fuqqin cookie dough....now u are talking!


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

coffee heath bar crunch n I don't need to worry I can never find it.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

right now I can't get enough mango they are so good right now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

I saw a new flavor somewhere...glad I can't remember it..it looked goooood..real fuqqin good!


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

papaya is a hard taste to aquire but I fuqqin love em now. Kiwi...


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

you know what would be even fuqqin better?


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

some of that damn chicken you were talkin about grilling. I was busy today n forgot to eat. Duh.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

had coffee though, fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

BBQ today so I can catch up. Fuq


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> some of that damn chicken you were talkin about grilling. I was busy today n forgot to eat. Duh.


dam...how do u fuqqin forget to eat??? I can't fathom that...


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam...how do u fuqqin forget to eat??? I can't fathom that...


No.... you fuqqen wouldn't.....


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> actually, bud-
> we are on the road to fuqqin recovery...


That's fuqqin awsome Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> That's fuqqin awsome Burner


update---we fuqqin broke up on Friday.
Had to make a decision. I am going thru a fuqqin crisis. She didn't give me any fuqqin support. She did take the time to criticize me, and to keep 'kick me' when I was down..plus..said something that I just couldn't fuqqin forgive her for...

life fuqqin sux.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> update---we fuqqin broke up on Friday.
> Had to make a decision. I am going thru a fuqqin crisis. She didn't give me any fuqqin support. She did take the time to criticize me, and to keep 'kick me' when I was down..plus..said something that I just couldn't fuqqin forgive her for...
> 
> life fuqqin sux.


I'll be home later if you wanna talk. You made the right decision. Sorry it feels bad.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> update---we fuqqin broke up on Friday.
> Had to make a decision. I am going thru a fuqqin crisis. She didn't give me any fuqqin support. She did take the time to criticize me, and to keep 'kick me' when I was down..plus..said something that I just couldn't fuqqin forgive her for...
> 
> life fuqqin sux.


Dude I had to see you posted this... I thought I did!! Sounds like my ex-gf!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

So...you gonna be going to Vegas, PB? looks like we are gonna be the evil IM twins let loose in a candy store..


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> So...you gonna be going to Vegas, PB? looks like we are gonna be the evil IM twins let loose in a candy store..


I'm planning a trip in September.... however if I can afford it I will go this year to LV.  Still can't imagine everyone had a good time last year without me there.. just doesn't make any sense.. LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Same fuqqin thing about me.....but NT was there..and he is a one man party unto himself!


----------



## Randy (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> update---we fuqqin broke up on Friday.
> Had to make a decision. I am going thru a fuqqin crisis. She didn't give me any fuqqin support. She did take the time to criticize me, and to keep 'kick me' when I was down..plus..said something that I just couldn't fuqqin forgive her for...
> 
> life fuqqin sux.


Women can be fuqqin vicious sometimes man.  That's all I'm going to say Burner.
But like I said before, if it was meant to be it would be.  It sounds like it is time to find yourself the right lady Burner.  There are millions out there man.  But my advice is don't look for them.  You always find them when your not looking .


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

thanx..but that is how I found the last one...
thinking I am gonna go back to the club abd get my bouncer job back, dust off 'evil mike' and go fuqqin nutz.
That would be some fuqqin therapy...


----------



## Randy (Jun 7, 2004)

Careful about meeting women associated with bars and/or waitressing.
I've had a few buddies who lost their women that way.  I guess it is just the fact that they are always exposed to dudes trying to pick them up.  As your relationship matures and the first few fights you experience,  your women is having second thoughts about some of the proposals their receiving from the 100's of other guys they encounter on a daily basis.

Now I know most will argue that if they truly care for you they wouldn't even think about leaving.. But in the real life, it is just increasing the odds that's all.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> update---we fuqqin broke up on Friday.
> Had to make a decision. I am going thru a fuqqin crisis. She didn't give me any fuqqin support. She did take the time to criticize me, and to keep 'kick me' when I was down..plus..said something that I just couldn't fuqqin forgive her for...
> 
> life fuqqin sux.


DOOOOOOOOOOOOODEEEE..... man, first thing I read about you in MONTHS (or would that be years) and it's BAD news!!!  I'm sorry bud..... that's hard!!!

I'll send you a PM... we should catch up!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Careful about meeting women associated with bars and/or waitressing.
> I've had a few buddies who lost their women that way. I guess it is just the fact that they are always exposed to dudes trying to pick them up. As your relationship matures and the first few fights you experience, your women is having second thoughts about some of the proposals their receiving from the 100's of other guys they encounter on a daily basis.
> 
> Now I know most will argue that if they truly care for you they wouldn't even think about leaving.. But in the real life, it is just increasing the odds that's all.


too late, brotha..I'm already single. So..time to go 'prowlin and growlin'....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> too late, brotha..I'm already single. So..time to go 'prowlin and growlin'....


bben told it is the best cure for a 'relationship hangover'...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Sosunni said:
			
		

> DOOOOOOOOOOOOODEEEE..... man, first thing I read about you in MONTHS (or would that be years) and it's BAD news!!! I'm sorry bud..... that's hard!!!
> 
> I'll send you a PM... we should catch up!


hiya sue!
how the fuq are you?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya sue!
> how the fuq are you?


Hey sweetness... I'm great!!  Da and I are engaged  and we're actually trying to put an offer on a house today!!

I'm stressed.................. 

How are things with you??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

good fuqqin luck!
OTher than my heart been ripped from my chest...I am ok!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> good fuqqin luck!
> OTher than my heart been ripped from my chest...I am ok!


Actually, we're doing pretty good.  We're accepting of each other for WHO we are and don't expect changes....oh, and the sex is Fuq'n AWSOME!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

thanx for throwing that fuqqin in...I'm back to the twins..you know..fistina and palmela...
in that case..sex is fuqqin great too!

I wish Kris coulda done what the two of you ahve done then. 

So..he's accepted your nekkid skiing hobby?


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> thanx for throwing that fuqqin in...I'm back to the twins..you know..fistina and palmela...
> in that case..sex is fuqqin great too!
> 
> I wish Kris coulda done what the two of you ahve done then.
> ...


Yup - even if he's not there!!  He's pretty resilient (sp?) which is nice, considering I'm all over the map sometimes.  Keep in mind, I'm 41... this by no means was a quick process.  I just finanlly said I'm not going to compromise me any more to make some other person happy.  And, I didn't.

Bottom line, we're accepting of each other.. it's not all roses but we learn from that.  The bottom line that we both KNOW is that we do love each other... and that's where it ends.

You'll get there... and the longer it takes, the more likeli it'll last!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

hey! I thought you were 29..and in a holding pattern for a couple years..

looks like u are robbing the cradle! 
You look so happy! 
I kow what u mean about the compromise. I like to think I am a fairly good guy, with a lot to offer someone. I definately have my flaws..but oh well.
I grew up a lot with her and made some fuqqin misstakes. (nothing serious...big mouth..wrong time, usually)
But overall, a good guy. She actually wanted me to go to fuqqin therapy. A counselor.
WTF? Ok, to make her hapy..Iwent..once...on my mother's suggestion to her as a peace offereing. That wasn't good enough. I was suposed to go several times. and I was supposed to go because I wanted to, not for her...I didn't need fuqqin counselling! I need experience with relationships..which I was getting on a daily basis!
fuq! 
I'm gona go play fuqqin paintball in Oklahoma this weekend. A HUGE recreation of D-Day. I'm gonna whoop some evil axis ass!


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 7, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! I thought you were 29..and in a holding pattern for a couple years..
> 
> looks like u are robbing the cradle!


Yea, at Christmas our first year, my mom pulled me aside and asked if I'd seen his drivers license!!

I'ts all a time thing... and yea, you should WANT to go therapy for YOU.. no one else!

Go kick some axis ass.... that'll be good for you!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

maybe go find some okie woods lovin...

(with women) making sure to not leave any openings for anyone to slam me...dam...that dont sound fuqqin right either..

Shift change! Good night!


----------



## Randy (Jun 7, 2004)

Did I hear nekked skiing hobby somewhere in this thread ?
Can I ask where you ski?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

FUQ!
The guy sitting next to me just brought in a recently warmed cinnabun with white icing dripping of it..the sccent is SO fuqqinf intoxicating! I fuqqin want one! and only have chicken and peas to look forward to...


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

FUQ...I had a big old steak,  baked potato,  peas, and a slice of bread for dinner


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fuq...I had a good arm workout today though


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Fuq...I had a good arm workout today though



Did you use the right one or the left one?


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Did you use the right one or the left one?


Nice one Rock.....It looks like I left a nice opening there for you on that one dammit


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fuq I TIYERD now Wocky... I think I go to bed...    
I look for you tomorrow...  Have to study for final all week


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fuq I TIYERD now Wocky... I think I go to bed...    
I look for you tomorrow...  Have to study for final all week


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fuq I TIYERD now Wocky... I think I go to bed...    
I look for you tomorrow...  Have to study for final all week


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes, I used this







now answer the question.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Yes, I used this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I watch please


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

You still haven't answered the question.


----------



## Randy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fuq I used both baby


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you have a workout journal? Think I need to start one but no weights with my arms yet...


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

ooo that is very good.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 16, 2004)

seriously tho I want to slim my legs n build a fuqqin nice caboose any tips? besides that one.


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2004)

Study some of these exercises http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html
under Hips, thighs and calves. Outside of picking a good solid routine that works for you (as I'm sure you heard enough from here) you need to also make sure you are on a good clean diet and get the proper nutrician . 

To focus in specifically on the glutes or some exercises that work good on the ass, you may want to ask some of the ladies here.. They could probably tell you better. I guess cause I am a guy I really haven't done any ass exercises  Riding my bike from time to time seems to work...but that seat is so damn hard my ass is sore for a week.  fuq


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2004)

nite wocky...have to go to bed


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

nite


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Did you use the right one or the left one?


ha ha! 
That was fuqqin great! She really nailed you, randy...wait..I want her to nail me...


Hey ROck-
I got a 'toy' for ya. Dimensions are close, coloring is different, and I never leave home without it!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Brat


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

yep! and brats need to be spanked....cum over here hottie and get to fuqqin work!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

You are so bad. That's good tho


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

u have no fuqqin idea...you may someday tho...

how tha fuq are ya?
me? well...I'm really fuqqin horny. Saturday night, friends and I are going to the annual supercross races, then I think I am going to stop by nightclub I used to work at..and see if I can find a new...'friend'


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

BTQ, gazer...I can't get over that avi..that is so fuqqin H O T !!!
makes me wanna shoup..


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> me? well...I'm really fuqqin horny.


Burner...We so badly needed not to HEAR THIS


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

Speak for youself, kimosabe, there are some hot, sesual womenhere that might find my last post a bit on the fuqqin arousing side...


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Speak for youself, kimosabe, there are some hot, sesual womenhere that might find my last post a bit on the fuqqin arousing side...


This may be true, but us guys would rather not hear about your arousal status.  Something about that just doesn't go over well...  Those kinds of conversations are best carried out in private my friend.  That is why they have such technology as "PM".


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2004)

Horny? I quit! it gives me a headache.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2004)

I got fired from a job I loved in teaching, because the principal thought I was scary looking and believed that I was beating up students. Shew was a miserable old cunt who I wish to this day would die of a severely hurting wretched illness. I was by the way, nominated for a teacher of the year award. They transferred me and I got stuck with this miserable old SKANK. I miss my job and I miss the students. All becuase she thought I was bald and scary looking for an elementary special education teacher. could someone perform voodoo on this ho and make me happy???


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2004)

lawsuit seriously, does she treat the handicapped students different because they too make her uncomfortable?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2004)

No lawsuit. I was non-tenured which in it itself is the biggest bunch of shit in the teaching profession. I got results with these kids and no one else did. She was a skanky ho who felt uncomfortable around me and the students. I checked with 2 lawyers and they said they'd take the case, but both wanted a couple Gs off the top first, before anything. Sharks. That's all they are. I dont have money like that to piss away on a fifty-fifty chance.

 Dont get me started about the teacher's union either. Biggest bunch of pussies I ever had the displeasure of dealing with. I got major anger in this whole ordeal and nowhere to put it.

 The parents were mad as hell and wanted to stick up for me. One went to my aid and got a snowjob about how there would be an investigation and then some shit to quiet the angry villagers (actually Linden, NJ).


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2004)

BTW-I apologize for my anger and my profanity. There's no other way of dealing with these retards in red tape than to just let it happen.

 I dont even know if I want to teach anymore!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2004)

I've gotten results going to the local papers before, have you considered anything like that?


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> No lawsuit. I was non-tenured which in it itself is the biggest bunch of shit in the teaching profession. I got results with these kids and no one else did. She was a skanky ho who felt uncomfortable around me and the students. I checked with 2 lawyers and they said they'd take the case, but both wanted a couple Gs off the top first, before anything. Sharks. That's all they are. I dont have money like that to piss away on a fifty-fifty chance.
> 
> Dont get me started about the teacher's union either. Biggest bunch of pussies I ever had the displeasure of dealing with. I got major anger in this whole ordeal and nowhere to put it.
> 
> The parents were mad as hell and wanted to stick up for me. One went to my aid and got a snowjob about how there would be an investigation and then some shit to quiet the angry villagers (actually Linden, NJ).



Unless you can prove discrimination, it is a pretty tough case to win unfortunately.  But I can imagine how you must feel.   In my line of work "Tech Business" the average life span of a job is 2-3 years then get laid off.   My point is that for whatever the reason, losing your job really does suck.   Just keep your head up though and remember that things happen for a reason.  The witch obviously didn't deserve to have a good teacher like you.
If discrimination was the issue, then she will get hers.   Karma works in mysterious ways brutha 

Oh! almost forgot to say "Fuq!"


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2004)

I am a big believer in "what comes around goes around". But I gotta tell you, this has really destroyed my feelings on teaching. I need to deal with this but I just cant get some of the shit out my head. My boss even sided with the old bitch and said that I was time bomb waiting to explode. Well what the hell did they keep me around for another year? My supervisor didnt like me because I didnt baby the kids. I gave them consequences to their actions. The kids knew when they screwed around, they'd get me in their faces. They respected that. It does help me to know that after the fiasco, the kids went apeshit and gave the permenant sub a massive hard time as well as making her retire from teaching. It even makes feel even better that I found out that my dimwit supervisor bribed one of the kids with two bucks and he threw it back into her face yelling we want the old teacher back!!

 As for newspapers? No actually, but you have given me something to think about!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2004)

BTW-Randy, I was in the tech field before all this for two glorious years. Unfortunately,  I fell victim to the cycle too. I worked for a retard company called Genuity. What a joke they were!


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> BTW-Randy, I was in the tech field before all this for two glorious years. Unfortunately,  I fell victim to the cycle too. I worked for a retard company called Genuity. What a joke they were!



Well sometimes a good change is for the best.  
Being happy is the most important thing.
The money will always follow.   

I wish you the best in your future endeavors juggernaut.
Try to free the witch from your mind.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 21, 2004)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> I am a big believer in "what comes around goes around". But I gotta tell you, this has really destroyed my feelings on teaching. I need to deal with this but I just cant get some of the shit out my head. My boss even sided with the old bitch and said that I was time bomb waiting to explode. Well what the hell did they keep me around for another year? My supervisor didnt like me because I didnt baby the kids. I gave them consequences to their actions. The kids knew when they screwed around, they'd get me in their faces. They respected that. It does help me to know that after the fiasco, the kids went apeshit and gave the permenant sub a massive hard time as well as making her retire from teaching. It even makes feel even better that I found out that my dimwit supervisor bribed one of the kids with two bucks and he threw it back into her face yelling we want the old teacher back!!
> 
> As for newspapers? No actually, but you have given me something to think about!



The consequences thing sounds great. I am currently trying to undo years of not doling out consequences to my kids, BIG mistake. My daughter nearly stayed back this year because the teachers at her school are pussified to the point that the kids easily walk all over them. I had teachers that _demanded_ my best and got it my kids deserve the same. I have a neighbor who is kinda  tough with my kids and they adore him 99% of the time he simply doesn't tolerate them not doing their best which I think is very cool.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2004)

I was a relentless hitler type because if my students f-ed up, they knew I was going to be on them like stink on shit. My dad did it with me and I do with my son. My son is awesome at 16. He is respectful and loving and he cares about people. He is a bit of a smartass but he gets that from me. 
 I treat the neighbor's kids the way I was treated by my dad. He is the guiding force in my life-my wife is a close second. My point is-I treated these kids like family and it blew up in my face. I dunno-maybe I should have been more "pussified". NAAAAAAAAHHH


----------



## supertech (Aug 21, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey supertech...haven't talked to you for awhile...
How ya *fuqqin *doin?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey randy! How are YOU fuqqin doin'?


Gotta go get cleaned up, go buy some shoes and go to the fuqqin gym, then to fuqqin work. Gonna go buy a fuqqin lottery ticket so I have the chance of never having to go to fuqqin work again...


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Burner....

I just got done fuqqin workin out for 2 hours out in the hot sun. Today was my Delt, Lat, and Traps day  . I killed 2 birds with 1 stone. I got a killer workout in and a suntan at the same time . So since my workout is done, now I can head down to the store and buy a lottery ticket too . I would love to retire now. What kills me is that the guy that owned a 7/11 around the corner from me won 65 million about 6 months ago... Lucky damn bastard... His wife was a nurse, and quit her job the next day. After he won, I never seen him again at the store  I heard from my local bank (that he banked at as well) that he took all the employees out for a nice dinner .
Must be nice...


----------



## supertech (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Randy  ...I am doing good...BTW I like your fuqqin avitar.


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks SuperTech...
The wolf was getting old so I had to change .
I guess I'm just an animal no matter how you look at it...  FUQ


----------



## david (Aug 27, 2004)

It's fuq'n alive???


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

fuq


----------



## Randy (Aug 27, 2004)

Well it's fuqqin friday everyone...

Anyone have any decent plans for the weekend?
I have to put in a radiator in a truck today    ... sucks, but could be worse.


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

FUQ....Since Rocky is back I thought I would revisit this thread *** BUMP ***


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

fuq i'm almost out of halloween candy already


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

fuq i think I have some sour apple laffy taffy stuck in my teeth


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

fuq I spilled barbecue sauce on my shirt


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

fuq its cold in here


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuq, youre the only one posting in here?

Well shit, now I am too.


----------



## WilliamB (Nov 4, 2004)

Wow this thread has been going on for a FUQin long time


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't let the classic fuq thread die now


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

well now after spending all that time in gopros thread I am fuqqing tired


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

I think I am going to fuqqing go to bed now


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

Gopros going to kick our fuqqing asses for all the shit we disturbed in his thread


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think I am going to fuqqing go to bed now


fuqqing pussy


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

oh fuq it, if ya can't have a little fun then what the fuq


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Gopros going to kick our fuqqing asses for all the shit we disturbed in his thread


you fuqqing started it


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> oh fuq it, if ya can't have a little fun then what the fuq


You think he'll fuqqing care?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 5, 2004)

I see ...a bunch of fuq upssss.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I see ...a bunch of fuq upssss.


Fuq Mino... Speak for yourself 

Please get it right!  We are FUQQERS, not FUQUPSSSS.... remember that


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

fuqqing tacos are sitting like a rock in my stomach right now


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

fuqqqq...now your making me fuqqing hungry.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

I think i'm going to go to friday buffet.
Tonight is fried shrimp night 

They have fuqqin tacos too, but they suck ass, so I won't eat them there.
But they do have good fried chicken, prawns, pizza, and all the desert you can eat


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

they were fuqqing good too. onions, spicey cheese, lettuce. very fuqqing filling


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think i'm going to go to friday buffet.
> Tonight is fried shrimp night


Dude. What the fuqq? This is the fuqqing thread. Youre fuqqing missing something.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think i'm going to go to friday buffet.
> Tonight is fried shrimp night
> 
> They have fuqqin tacos too, but they suck ass, so I won't eat them there.
> But they do have good fried chicken, prawns, pizza, and all the desert you can eat


After editing, much fuqqing better.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, I make some mean fuqqin tacos...
Make some mean fuqqin meat burritos too


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

ok that does it...I'm fuqqin getting ready to go eat now...
Be back later....


----------



## Chain Link (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> ok that does it...I'm fuqqin getting ready to go eat now...
> Be back later....


Thats right.. Keep eating... 25 days to go...  

Edit: FuQ! I forgot I had to say that in this thread.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

FUQ, don't remind me Chain Link..  Now I feel fuqqin more guilty.  
How can one stuff face without guilt knowing the munch fest holiday is on in 25 days?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

fuq and I still haven't left yet... starving   fuq fuq fuq


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 5, 2004)

wtf Randy is fuking noisy here. 

fuking exam...i hate it.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2004)

this thread is almost as hot as Gazer's Girlies oops as fuqqin hot


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

gazer is fuqqing hot


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah....Wolfie wuves wocky  ....  FUQ


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

perfectbody said:
			
		

> wtf Randy is fuking noisy here.
> 
> fuking exam...i hate it.


FUQ -  sorry perfect I will try to be more quiet - FUQ


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

Just wanted to say ...


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuq.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 5, 2004)

OK Du that pic is moving on its own right?


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> OK Du that pic is moving on its own right?


Nope. But it looks like it is, huh. Stare at just one, they wont move.

Edit:

FUQ FUQ FUQ


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nope. But it looks like it is, huh. Stare at just one, they wont move.


Who are you giving me SHIT about not saying FUQ ? You are the FUQ for not saying it this time you fuqqing fuqqer   FUQ


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> OK Du that pic is moving on its own right?


And what the FUQ is this???? here is a 2nd message with no fuqqing FUQ you fuqqer...


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say ...


I connected my fuqq-o-meter to this message and you just slid by ok on this one BC...     FUQ


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

I fuqqing edited it. You fuqqing happy now?


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Thank you!  (fuq)
My fuq-o-meter is much happier now


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuqqin hot.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

SAAAAAWEEEEEEEETTTTTTT.

I think I dropped my fuqqin taco over that one.


----------



## redspy (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Fuqqin hot.


I Fuqqin would.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Fuq DU...

It would be funny if you added that to your sig, nobody would
pay any fuqqing attention to a thing you said


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Fuq DU...
> 
> It would be funny if you added that to your sig, nobody would
> pay any fuqqing attention to a thing you said


Consider it fuqqing done. But hell, no one pays any fuqqing attention to my posts anyways.


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

AHHHHH. You fuqqing took it too!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Consider it fuqqing done. But hell, no one pays any fuqqing attention to my posts anyways.


Where you fuqqin saying something DU?


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Where you fuqqin saying something DU?


Dude, look up and down the last fuqqing page. Its ALL THIS FUQQING CHICK!


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah, I notice that....FUQ and I like it 

That's hillarious...   Sure much better than that Swang 
Now this is the kind of body I like.. Much better than a women with man muscles


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Now if whe can get everyone to drop her in their sigs.....that would be pretty fuqqing crazy


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now if whe can get everyone to drop her in their sigs.....that would be pretty fuqqing crazy


I think you and I are big enough fuqqing post whores that this will be all over IM.


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

All I can say is fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah... A-men for being post whores  

Now wonder bread is getting all this free advertisement     fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

The only problem I see with this DU is now everyone will be wacking to our sig     fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 5, 2004)

fuq ...I'm already getting reactions to this in various threads    fuq
Well it was my idea to put it in the sig


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 5, 2004)

shes a fuqqin hottie. Is there a male one for us chickies?


----------



## Du (Nov 5, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> shes a fuqqin hottie. Is there a male one for us chickies?


No, you have to enjoy fuqqingwonderbreadgirl like the rest of us. (pun intended)


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 6, 2004)

IMO rockgazer is fuking ugly. loook at the spots on her body it is like HIV symptons. 










































 sry I am bored.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2004)

They're beauty marks not sores like the ones on your butt.





































 I'm bored too. dial up until our dsl thingy arrives, we just moved in here, and downloading music is sooooo sloooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww.


----------



## perfectbody (Nov 6, 2004)

At least they are behind my body


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

FUQ I am stuffed


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I just got back from outback steakhouse... fuq fuq fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

I ate a 20oz Porterhouse ... double fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

with 2 foster beers --- fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

jumbo shrimp for fuqqin appetiser--- fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

baked potato with cheese sauce and sour creme and bacon bits ....fuq fuq fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

chocolate cake smoothered with rasberry sauce and ice cream ...triple fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

does anyone have a fuqqin stretcher


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

call a fuqqin paramedic... I can't move...  fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

looks like extra working out tomorrow and a nice long walk tonight...fuq


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

fuqqing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whore


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice one DU 

whoops...almost forgot to say FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> looks like extra working out tomorrow and a nice long walk tonight...fuq


and a great big fuqqin shit.


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and a great big fuqqin shit.


ughhh that just totally killed your fuqqing hottness


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

Fuq.....yeah, that one even sent a bad picture in my mind


----------



## greekblondechic (Nov 6, 2004)

When something wrong happens I tend to say "shit fuqqing shit" and it always makes me laugh too.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

That's ok Greeky....go ahead and just let your hair down...  fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> and a great big fuqqin shit.


Ewwwwwwwww....   Fuq you had to say it Gazer


----------



## Du (Nov 6, 2004)

Look at the guy stuck underneath. 

Ya, thats fuqqing Randy.


----------



## Randy (Nov 6, 2004)

DU,

I think you better take a closer look my friend.... FUQ DU...
I heard the term taking A DUggy, but this is ridiculous... Fuq  
And this elephant defecates in color


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2004)

Thats too funny. But no way that's one potty trip he must go in the same place? or the pic is fake? or oh right he just went to outback steak house with Randy. 


Randy I was telling Matt about your dog how sometimes she sits at the end of your walks and you have to carry her home. What the heck is her name? My memory fuqqin sucks.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm baking apple pies for family and friends today, my house is gonna smell great. Matt likes to cook too so that's fun but it's hard not gaining a few pounds with a man to cook for. But I'm not fuqqin stupid I picked the apt that has a million stairs I have to be up and down all day. 4 fuqqin flights to do Tylers laundry, 3 for Teslas...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 7, 2004)

I can't stop wondering if that elephant is pooping on a dead guy or if someone really got under there to make a joke pic... fuq.... think flowers....think flowers


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

Not sure Rocky.... FUQ!


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm hungry fuq


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2004)

need to eat...fuq


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

FUQ...I've been bustin ass for the last 3-4 days preparing for final and now I'm all fuqqing ready to take my test tonight... FUQ i'm sure glad all that is done.

Taking fuqqing exams are like painting a car.   The hardest fuqqing work is all the prep work. Painting the car/taking the exam is the easy part.  (Well if you studied well enough)

Shitty prep work on car = shitty paint job       FUQ


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh and one more thing... FUQ my ass hurts! I ate a butt load of hot sauce last night at mexican restaurant.... FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

fuqqin ouch


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Rocky for the sympathetic image.... FUQ


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

This is more of an accurate image though.....FUQ


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

apply this for soothing relief. rub gently do not insert. repeat as needed.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

hope it fuqqin helps


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Rocky... you are so fuqqin kind


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

u are sincerely welcome fuqqin a.... next time maybe go vegetarian


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Now those vegtables look good enough to fuq   
Did I say that? .... wash my mouth out.

But is that a pepper I see there?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

i fuqqin think so check this out


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

fuqqin surreal






or surreal fuqqin???


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)

whats for lunch? fuqqin salad


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2004)

I missed my fuqqqin workout.
I need to be spanked...RG?? I need ya!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Oh cum here Burner Baby fuq n spank me..... I want you so bad!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

I get THAT fuqqin offer alot....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

I think this is the fuqqin oldest running thread here..and I was here at it's conception....
fuq....


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah there is always sum fuqqin asshole to revive it 

And I was the proud culprit to do just that today.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

u da fuqqin man!
I wonder how fuqqin long it wil take for them to bnan my ability to post here..again...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

u da fuqqin man!
I wonder how fuqqin long it wil take for them to ban my ability to post here..again...


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

And I thought it was just me who was double posting...damn fuqqin slow sight tonight


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

And I thought it was just me who was double posting...damn fuqqin slow sight tonight


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

Fuq


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

well I'm going to crash now Burner...tired....nite man


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2004)

now I gotta fuqin whore all by myself? fuq...sounds like the story of my sex life...

later!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2004)

Ok, now I am really FUCKIN BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 29, 2004)

lol hi brbneed to fix ty food (my son he's 7)


----------



## god hand (Jul 12, 2005)

Bump FUQ


----------



## david (Jul 12, 2005)

Old thread!   Fuq!


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Good morning all of you fuqqers.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

Been awhile since I was fuqqing in this thread.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 12, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Been awhile since I was fuqqing in this thread.


Well 7000 posts? that's a lot of bullshit.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Well 7000 posts? that's a lot of bullshit.


 And you are definately the king of bullshit "UNIT!" You would definately know. With all the stupid shit you've been passing around the board it wouldn't surprise me if you didn't have 14000 posts in the next week or two. 

 Oh....and you didn't say fuq asshole


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2005)

ty is 8 now. time fuqqin flys.


----------



## Randy (Jul 12, 2005)

8, only  4:30 fuqqin pm here.


----------

